# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Canyon maantiepyörä

## Unij

Tarkoituksena olisi hankkia maantiepyörä ja olen katsellut hiukan Canyon Ultimate CF SLX 8.0 ( http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=1925 ). Se olisi budjetin yläpäässä ja on ainakin pärjännyt testeissä hyvin.
Olen tähän saakka polkenut Cuben Reactionilla duunimatkoja (20km/suunta) pari kolme kertaa viikossa ja mieli tekisi lähteä ajelemaan pidempiä matkoja maantielle.
En tiedä maatiepyöristä paljoakaan joten voisitteko ystävällisesti kertoa kannattaako minun ostaa näin "kallis" pyörä vai pärjäänkö halvemmalle eli huomaanko eron tonnin halvempaan pyörään. Vai kannattaako ostaa samantien vielä kalliimpi? En hirveästi jaksaisi ostaa ensin halpaa pyörää ja sitten upgradeta sitä parin vuoden päästä.
Ymmärrän kyllä sen että kaikki jutut ovat makuasioita, mutta onko esim vaihteistoilla ja vanteilla sellaista eroa, että minäkin sen huomaan, vaikka en olekaan ennen ajanut maatiepyörällä vai onko se aloittevalle lähinnä fiilisjuttu?

Jos jollain kokemuksia Canyonin pyöristä niin rohkaiskaa/kannustakaa minua ostopäätökseen.

----------


## Janmppa

Ei ole pyöräst kii!

----------


## orcatri

Varmaankin huomaat eron tonnin halvempaan pyörään, mutta tuskin tonnin kalliimpaan. Tuossa paketissa on varmaankin hinta-laatu hyvin kohdallaan.

----------


## -OTSO-

Tuota, tuota..

Siis eikös tuo Cube Raection ole aivan asiallinen jäykkäperämaasturi XT:n palikoilla?  Ja sanot, ettet tiedä maantiepyöristä paljoakaan.  Ja sitten pistettäisiin 3.tonnia Canyonin kehuttuun peliin, jossa D-A:n palikat.  Ja olet ajellut työmatkaa ja nyt pitäisi päästä vähän pidemmällekin.

Rahoillasi saat sinällään tehdä aivan mitä haluat, mutta veikkaan sen tonnin halvemman maantiekoslankin tuntuvan täysveriseltä maantiepyörältä tuon vanhan xc-pelin rinnalla.  Käypäsiä fillareita kyllä saa n. 2.000 euron tasoonkin ja allekin, jos tyytyy Ultegraan tai 105-sarjaan  D-A:n sijaan.  Ymmärtääkseni Canyon on hyvä hinta-laatu -suhteeltaan myös vähän alemmassa hintaluokassa.  Epäilen, että et kovin ratkaisevasti menetä ajonautinnosta, vaikka sen tonnin huokeamman pelin valitsisitkin.

Jos taas kaipaat bling-bling'iä, tuskin sitä Canyon pystyy tarjoamaan.   Legendaarisia pyörämerkkejä löytyy ja vain taivas on hintakaton rajana.

----------


## Unij

Ajattelinkin ostaa hiukan halvemman, mutta kun Canyonilta ei ole ainakaan tarjolla hiilarirunkoista ennen heinäkuuta. Tiedän kyllä että fillareita on kaupat pullollaan (ainakin nettikaupat), mutta jotenkin minusta tuntuu että noissa Canyoneissa olisi melko hyvä hinta/laatu suhde.

----------


## juseh

Mulle tuli 1.5k€:n canyon satunnaiseen asfalttiajeluun. Menee ihan täydestä, kun ei paremmasta tiedä. Vaihtaa sitten joskus parempaan, jos on aihetta.

----------


## Succis

Canyon CF 8.0 on ollut alla vsta 2008, silloin pakettiin kuului SRAM force ja Mavicin ksyrium SL- kiekot. 8500km poljettu eikä voi moittia. Kevyt ja jäykkä, työn laatu on hyvää. Lakkauskin on kai kestävämmästä päästä vaikka eturenkaan taakse alaputkeen on alkanut ilmaantua kiveniskemiä. 
Runkohan on muuttunut tämän jälkeen, keventynyt ja mukavuuden nimissä satulatolppaa on muokattu. Tuskin mennyt ainakaan huonompaan.

Canyon ominaisuuksia oli lyhyt ohjainkannatin, se vaihdettiin heti kättelyssä pidempään. Toinen totuttelua vaatinut muutos oli ohjauksen herkkyys, vanhaan Bianciin verrattuna on huomattavasti aggressiivisempi. Makuasia pitääkö tästä- enkä tiedeä ovatko muuttaneet jättöä/ohjauskulmaa uudessa mallissa.

Suositukset- osta vaan. 3000t hiilarirunko ei musta ole sitten ihan arkiajoon. Pultit on hyvä kiristää momenttiavaimen kanssa ja runko ei kestä kolhuja kuten alumiininen. Alurunko olisi huolettomampi. Jos mahdollista niin käy koettamassa pyörää jossain. Pelkkä hyvä laatu ei takaa että rungon mitat sopivat sulle.

Lopuksi, canyonin sivuilla on outlet - osio. Siellä olevat pyörät saa nopeasti.

----------


## janneko

Aika overkill ostaa 3000e pyörä työmatka-ajoon. Tuolla pyörällä voi ajaa jo kilpaa ihan hyvin. Tietysti jos löysää rahaa on paljon niin anna mennä vain.

Harkitse myös planet-x jos tahdot hyvän hinta laatusuhteen hiilikuitufillaria.

----------


## Unij

ei missään nimessä ole tarkoitus ostaa Canyonia työmatka-ajoon. Aion työmatkat ajaa jatkossakin Cubella eli Canyon tulisi puhtaasti lenkkipyöräksi.

----------


## kjoki

Mä taas hankkisin just tollasen työmatka-ajoon :Hymy: 
mut entinen on vielä ihan toimiva peli

----------


## Unij

Mä ajan työmatkat Granista keskustaan, niin minusta menee maastopyörällä hiukan helpommin kun ei tarvitse turhaa varoa katukivetyksiä etc.

----------


## mantis

Jos epäilee että vähänkään tykkää hommasta niin kannattaa hommata vaan suoraan se hiilarirunko. Eipähän tule sitten sitä 'olis sittenkin pitänyt' -fiilistä. Canyonin pyörät on hyviä, mutta toimitus sun muut asiat eivät olekkaan niin hyvin kohdallaan.

----------


## Miha

Osta ihmeessä Canyoni. Kokemusta on F8:sta ja pelkästään hyviä niitä. Älä unohda näitä outletfillareita... http://www.canyon.com/outlet/liste.html?type=race. Niissä on toimitusaika järkevällä tasolla.

----------


## Unij

canyonilla olisi express toimituksena juuri tuo mainitsemani Ultimate CF SLX 8.0 malli. Sen takia päädyin siihen ja sen pitäisi tulla sieltä melko pikaisesti.

----------


## mantis

Express = 1-2 kuukautta. Tosi nopee  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Unij

Soitin heille pari päivää sitten ja silloin sanoivat että pyörä olisi Suomessa kahden viikon päästä. Tiedä sitten kuinka pitää paikkansa...

----------


## PHI

Meikäläisellä ollut vuodesta 2005 alla Canyon F10 Carbon Ultegralla. Takana nyt tuollaiset 40 000km. Ollut kerrassaan loistava peli, ei sitten minkäänlaista huomauttamista. Viimeistely erittäin korkealuokkainen. Jäykkä, kevyt, mukava.

----------


## Miha

> Express = 1-2 kuukautta. Tosi nopee



muistaakseni oma outlet-pyöräni silloin tuli kolmessa viikossa

----------


## mk

> canyonilla olisi express toimituksena juuri tuo mainitsemani Ultimate CF SLX 8.0 malli. Sen takia päädyin siihen ja sen pitäisi tulla sieltä melko pikaisesti.



Ei muutaku sellanen sitten. Jos ei niin tarkkaa oo tuon rahan suhteen. Hankinnan jälkeen saattaa se säästetty tonni vituttaa, jos ajohalut kasvaa  :Kieli pitkällä:  Kerralla kunnon peli alle niin on motivaatiotakin sitten ulkoiluttaa pyörää  :Sarkastinen: 
Äläkä huoli, silti kohta löytyy tuostakin jotain kevennettävää ja paranneltavaa.. Tää on siitä kiva harrastus että voi hukata kaikki ylimääräset rahat eikä näy missään .. Kilohinta vaan senkun nousee  :Vink:

----------


## Unij

No tuli nyt se Ultimate CF SLX 8.0 tilattua. Ei muuta kuin odottelemaan. 
Laitan sitten kommenttia toimitusajasta.

----------


## A R:nen

Kannattaa kyllä tosiaan henkisesti varautua noin kuukauden toimitusaikaan, niin vaikeaa kuin se tähän aikaan vuodesta onkin...

----------


## Unij

saa sitten nähdä miten käy. Ehkä mä otan sen taktiikan, että se joka pitää koviten ääntä saa nopeinta palveluahttp://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif

----------


## Unij

Tänään sain tilausvahvistuksen ja siinä oli toimitusaikana vk 19. Saa sitten nähdä kuinka pitää paikkansa.

----------


## MRa

Viimeks ku emännälle tilattiin kanjonin jäykkäperä niin toimitusviikko piti kyllä hyvin kutinsa.  Ei tietty todista, että aina näin kävis, mutta jotenkin uskon Günthereiden lupauksiin paremmin kuin joidenkin muitten.

----------


## equilibrium

Toivottavasti saat fillarisi aikataulun mukaisesti! Itse tilasin viime syksynä tuolta outlet-puolelta CF 9.0 W ja hurjan tyytyväinen olin sekä toimitusnopeuteen että itse fillariin. Samassa hintaluokassa testailin muutamaa, ja tuota en päässyt testailemaan etukäteen, mutta ostoa ei todellakaan ole tarvinnut missään vaiheessa katua. Kepeästi on kulkenut lenkit tänä keväänä, ja Ultegran ja 105:sta DA:n palikoihin päivitys on säätömukavuudeltaan ollut sekin mukava tuttavuus.

Mutta kuten joku sanoikin, niin kaipa sitä olisi tyytyväinen mihin tahansa fillariin, jos painosuhde muuttuu -2kg entiseen... Ei vaan ihan tuon luokan muutosta löytynyt monestakaan paikasta omalla fillaribudjetilla.

----------


## SuccessFactor

Toimitusajat näille express -fillareille kiinnostaa, itse tilasin 28.4. ja tilausvahvistuksessa oli toimitusaika-arvio viikko 19.  Pidähän Unij ketju ajantasalla omalta osaltasi.

Sattuisiko joku fillarin jo sieltä tilannut ja vastaanottanut tietää miten tuo prosessi etenee vahvistuksen jälkeen, lähetetäänkö maililla UPS:n seurantanumero kun tilaus on fyysisesti lähtenyt jne.

----------


## Unij

Joo kyllä mä laitan sitten viestiä kun pyörä saapuu tai saan UPS:n tracking numeron. 
Mä olin sinne yhteydessä vielä tilauksen jälkeen ja kun pyysin toimitusta viikolla 18 he sanoivat että he eivät pysty sitä lupaamaan vaan toimitus on todennäköisesti viikon 19 alussa.

----------


## equilibrium

Mulla meni tilausaika näin:
1. päivä tilausvahvistus
2. päivä maksuohjeet
5. päivänä vahvistus maksusta
8. päivänä lupaus pikaisesta postituksesta
9. päivänä UPS:n tracking koodi
12. päivänä UPS:n lähetti soitti ja toi fillarin kotiin

Tilaus tuli täsmälleen luvatulla viikolla. Kyllä nyt, kun kaverille fillaria katseltiin niin oli huomattavasti pidemmät toimitusajat jo alun perinkin lupauksessa, eli ilmeisesti syksyn outlet-osto oli hyvinkin kannattava. Ei tietenkään viimeistä huutoa, mutta ainakin ajallaan.  :Vink:

----------


## SuccessFactor

Tänään tuli lupaus postituksesta 48h sisään. (tilauksen tein siis 28.4.)
edit: 5h myöhemmin tuli UPS:n seurantakoodi.

----------


## Unij

Sehän kävi nopeasti! 

Minulle sanoivat jo silloin kun tilasin, että kestää hiukan kauemmin koska vaihdoin takapakan 11-25:ksi.

----------


## NHB

Tuosta Bikeradarin testissä kehuttiin Aeroadin mukavuutta aika vuolaasti. Havaintoa tukee myös Tourin testi, jossa Aeroadin rungon jousto oli omalla tasollaan. Basalttikuidut tulivat aikaisemmin tuomituksi täysin turhana ideana erään kauppiaan toimesta, mutta jostain syystä niitä sisältä tolppa tarjosi testiryhmässä poikkeuksellisen mukavuuden.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Osaisko joku sanoa minkä kokoinen runko käy kun toi canyonin laskuri tarjoaa 64 kokoa? Oliskohan 62 koko lähempänä?
> Mitat 195 ja inseam 97. Uutta Ultimate CF SLX ostamassa..



Aika kimurantti kysymys...

Mun mitat on 191/93 ja 60-senttinen sopii. Laskuri suositti 62-senttistä ja Canyonin "asiantuntija" jopa 64-senttistä. Stemmi mulla on 90-millinen. Satulatolpan säätövarat on aika tarkkaan käytetty. Taitaa olla alle 2cm nostovaraa jäljellä. 

Sulla on samanmittainen selkä kuin minulla, mutta koipia on 4 senttiä enemmän. Periaatteessa 62-senttinen runko (ja jopa 60-senttinen) olisi sulle pituutensa puolesta sopiva, mutta pelkään, että satulatolpassa ei riitä säätövara. 

Jos otat 62-senttisen, voit siis varautua satulatolpan vaihtoon. Kannattanee selvittää, millaisia halkaisijaltaan 27.2mm tolppia on saatavilla. Lisäksi voit joutua vaihtamaan jopa tuohon 62-senttiseen runkoon lyhyemmän stemmin.

----------


## vesipossu

Pistin nyt sitten Ultimate CF 8.0:n tilaukseen 54cm-rungolla. Saas nähä miten sopii.

----------


## jusba_84

Onnea hyvästä valinnasta possu!

----------


## kolistelija

Hyvä valinta vesipossu!  :Vink: 

Noita kokoja voi miettiä maailman tappiin asti. Sen verran erimuotoisia ollaan.
Laitetaan nyt vertailun vuoksi omat mitat ja perustelut: 60cm CF 8.0 pyörii 187/91 ukon alla. Laskuri suositteli 62cm kokoa joka jäisi aivan liian pitkäksi. 58cm olisi varmaan sopinut mutta pitkäkätisenä otin tuon 60cm koon ja aika nappiin osui. Saatan vielä kokeilla 100mm stemmiä vaikka epäilen sen olevan hieman lyhyt.

----------


## jannevaro

Mulla on 58 ja olen 189/87. Jalan pituudella kannatta runko valita ja sitten selän mukaan stemmi, noin niin kun pääpiirteittäin. Vaihdatin pyörääni 120mm stemmin.

E: sentit milleiks...

----------


## Epäilyksen Lohi

Onko tämä ero 600 euron arvoinen vuodessa 3-4 tonnia polkevalle sunnuntaipyöräilijälle?
Mietiskelen Ultimate CF 9.0:n ja Ultimate CF 7.0:n välillä. Erona Chorus - Athena ja Ksyrium Elite  - Ksyrium Equipe.

----------


## Jman

> Hyvä valinta vesipossu! 
> 
> Noita kokoja voi miettiä maailman tappiin asti. Sen verran erimuotoisia ollaan.
> Laitetaan nyt vertailun vuoksi omat mitat ja perustelut: 60cm CF 8.0 pyörii 187/91 ukon alla. Laskuri suositteli 62cm kokoa joka jäisi aivan liian pitkäksi. 58cm olisi varmaan sopinut mutta pitkäkätisenä otin tuon 60cm koon ja aika nappiin osui. Saatan vielä kokeilla 100mm stemmiä vaikka epäilen sen olevan hieman lyhyt.



Onko siinä nyt 120mm? Mulla on muuten sitten ylimääräinen 110mm.=)

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Onko tämä ero 600 euron arvoinen vuodessa 3-4 tonnia polkevalle sunnuntaipyöräilijälle?
> Mietiskelen Ultimate CF 9.0:n ja Ultimate CF 7.0:n välillä. Erona Chorus - Athena ja Ksyrium Elite  - Ksyrium Equipe.



Saattaahan noiden kiekkojen ajotuntumassa pientä eroa olla. Onko se ero sitten 600 euron arvoinen, on kokonaan toinen kysymys  :Sarkastinen: . Osasarjoissa tuskin on sellaista eroa, josta sunnuntaipyöräilijän kannattaisi maksaa. 

Itse ehkä ostaisin ensi alkuun 7.0:n ja metsästäisin alle paremmat kiekot jostakin tulevien talvien alennusmyynneistä. 

(4000 kilsaa on muuten aika paljon, jos ajat vain sunnuntaisin...)

----------


## Se Elmeri

> (4000 kilsaa on muuten aika paljon, jos ajat vain sunnuntaisin...)



Ei se ole kuin vajaa 77 km/sunnuntai.

----------


## Epäilyksen Lohi

> Saattaahan noiden kiekkojen ajotuntumassa pientä eroa olla. Onko se ero sitten 600 euron arvoinen, on kokonaan toinen kysymys . Osasarjoissa tuskin on sellaista eroa, josta sunnuntaipyöräilijän kannattaisi maksaa. 
> 
> Itse ehkä ostaisin ensi alkuun 7.0:n ja metsästäisin alle paremmat kiekot jostakin tulevien talvien alennusmyynneistä. 
> 
> (4000 kilsaa on muuten aika paljon, jos ajat vain sunnuntaisin...)



Pyörän selässä se ainakin tuntuu sunnuntailta.

----------


## PHI

> ... Vaihdatin pyörääni 120*cm* stemmin.



Pistä ihmeessä kuva, tuo pitää nähdä! ...sori, oli ihan pakko... :Hymy:

----------


## mitsumaru

Pakko kehua Canyonin toimitusnopeutta: tilaus ma 22.2. ja tänään 28.2. toimitettiin Ultimate CF 8.0 kotiin. Nyt vaan odotellaan jos hieman lumet sulisi...

----------


## Rexi

Hyvinhän siellä tuntuu homma etenevän. Tilasin ma 28.2. ja tänään ke 2.3. lupasivat sähköpostilla että 48 tunnin kuluessa fillari on UPS:n hallussa. Minäkin odottelen lumen sulamista... Tulossa on Ultimate AL 9.0, tyydyin kohtalaisen edulliseen mallin, mutta eiköhän silläkin töihin pääse, ja kotiinkin vielä.

----------


## Rexi

Sieltähän se paketti tupsahti kotiovelle eilen, eli 8 päivää meni tilauksesta. Hyvin oli pakattu ja fillari oli koottu hetkessä (kiekot, polkimet, ohjaustanko, satula, pulloteline). Ajamaan ei autotallissa mahdu, joten ajotuntumista en vielä tiedä mitään.

----------


## jannevaro

http://www.radsportbekleidung.com/pr...d-2011/?lang=1

Vähäkallis, mut hiano..

----------


## apatceh

Kaveri tilasi ma 7.3 ja tänää oli kuulemma tullut maili jossa kerrottiin että pitäisi paketti olla kotona ma 14.3. Mielestäni todella nopeaa toimintaa.

----------


## HL69

Eka viesti tänne,terve kaikille.olen tilaamassa pyörää canyonilta,visa tiliä ei ole kuitenkaan veloitettu vielä(tilaus tiistaina).onko niin että visan tiedot pitää ilmoittaa sähköpostilla tai soittamalla heille?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Eka viesti tänne,terve kaikille.olen tilaamassa pyörää canyonilta,visa tiliä ei ole kuitenkaan veloitettu vielä(tilaus tiistaina).onko niin että visan tiedot pitää ilmoittaa sähköpostilla tai soittamalla heille?



Joko olet saanut toimitusvahvistuksen? Rahat lähtevät kortilta vasta, kun Veijo Canyon pistää paketin postiin. 

Hiukan off-topiccia: Maasturipuolellakin tuli Kanjonille mainetta ja kunniaa ja vieläpä Germaanian ulkopuolelta: 

Nerve XC 9.0: trail bike of the year

----------


## HL69

joo tilausvahvistus on tullut ,arvioitu toimitus aika 12 kw 2011,ilmeisesti tarkoittaa viikko 12,veloitus vasta silloin????

----------


## jani86

> joo tilausvahvistus on tullut ,arvioitu toimitus aika 12 kw 2011,ilmeisesti tarkoittaa viikko 12,veloitus vasta silloin????



Veloitus tapahtuu vasta, kun pyörä on valmis toimitusta varten.

----------


## Rexi

Vilkaisin oman Visaveloitukseni. Fillari oli UPS:llä matkalla Tanskassa, kun veloitus on tehty. Tilaus siis netissä 28.2, veloitus 4.3, fillari kotona 8.3.

----------


## HL69

ok,eli tilausprosessin yhteydessä visa toiminut normaalisti.
canyonin netti sivuilla on vaan juttua kohdassa, service;faq;payment että ulkomailta tilattaessa kortin tiedot pitäis lähettää heille s.postilla tai soittamalla,olen varmaan ymmärtänyt jotain väärin :No huh!: .

----------


## jani86

> ok,eli tilausprosessin yhteydessä visa toiminut normaalisti.
> canyonin netti sivuilla on vaan juttua kohdassa, service;faq;payment että ulkomailta tilattaessa kortin tiedot pitäis lähettää heille s.postilla tai soittamalla,olen varmaan ymmärtänyt jotain väärin.



Taitaa olla jotain vanhaa tietoa tuo eli joskus on homma noin toiminut.

----------


## HL69

> Taitaa olla jotain vanhaa tietoa tuo eli joskus on homma noin toiminut.



Voi olla sitten niin,vähän aiheutti hämmennystä.voisivat päivittää sivujaan tuoltakin osin.

----------


## sehngeer

Mitä mieltä olette Canyonin Ultimate AL 9.0 SL:stä? 1800e, ovatko SRAM Forcet ja Ksyrium Elitet tuon 200e hintaeron arvoiset verrattuna normi-9.0:n Ultegraan ja Ksyrium Equipeen?

Päälle puoli vuotta on tullut ajeltua käyttöpyöräksi hankitulla 55cm Fisher Tritonilla, joka kuitenkin pidemmän käytön jälkeen taitaa olla hieman liian iso minulle. Saattoipa olla liian myyntihaluinen myyjäkin asialla mutta oma vikahan tuo kun en enemmän koeajanut. 

Canyoneille mitoitusvinkkejä ottaisin mielelläni vastaan, mukana alla hieman mittatietoja pyöristä ja kuskista (omat mittani pitää vielä tarkistaa vatupassin ja kunnon mittanauhan kanssa, josko sitä olis lentopalloa pelatessa venynyt sentin tai pari :P):


Mitat tarkemmin: Canyon - Triton

Tritonista ei ole ilmoitettu seat tube lengthiä, mutta nopeasti mittaamalla saan tulokseksi jotain 57cm tienoilla. Canyonissa kyseinen mitta on 53cm (koko 54) ja 55cm (koko 56). En oikein edes ymmärrä mikä tekee tuosta Tritonista muka kokoa 55cm olevan pyörän, kun mikään mitta ei näytä olevan 55cm? Näin kuitenkin putkessa lukee.

Competitive Cyclistin mittamaattiin on tullut syötettyä nuo nykyiset omat mitat ja se tietty antaa suuntaa antavia mittoja, mutta mitä mieltä muut, about samanpituiset/kokoiset ihmiset olette (painoa kuskilla alle 80kg)?

----------


## kolistelija

Nopea oli toimitus tällä kertaa. Sunnuntaina näppäilin Roadlite 6.0 tilauksen ja pyörä tuli jo eilen perjantaina.

EDIT:
Painoa 52 kokoisella ajokunnossa (Ultegra 6700 polkimet, elite custom pullotelineet) 8,2kg.

----------


## Jani R.

> about samanpituiset/kokoiset ihmiset olette (painoa kuskilla alle 80kg)?



Olen 174cm/82cm, painoa 68 kg ja olen tuon 54 koon ihan alarajoilla (stemmi 90 mm). Näin jälkikäteen voisin vaikka valita 52 kokoisen ja pidemmän stemmin. Stemmiä vaihtamallahan voit vielä vähän sitten hioa sitä ajoasennon pituutta. Omassani on penkin keskeltä jarrukahvoille 82 cm, joten voit sohvalla vähän kuvitella ajoasennon pituutta.

----------


## SykkeListi

sehngeer:

180 cm/86 cm, ja mulla on 56 cm Canyon Ultimate Al 9.0 (Kura-aceilla) 120 mm stemmillä. Kun ostin pyörän 2009, antoi Canyonin laskuri mulle kooksi 56 cm. Nyt se antaa 58 cm. En usko, että geometrioissa on tapahtunut muutosta, joten laskuria on varmaan hieman hiottu. Sulle antaa varmaankin kooksi 56 cm.

54 koolla voit joutua laittamaan pidemmän stemmin. Kuinka sulla on nykyisessä fillarissasi tuo satulankärki-tanko mitta?

----------


## Juha Jokila

> mitä mieltä muut, about samanpituiset/kokoiset ihmiset olette (painoa kuskilla alle 80kg)?



Olen 175 cm ja ajan 52 cm Canyonilla. 54 cm oli liian pitkä runko mulle. Sää olet vain 3 cm mua pitempi, joten suosittelen kokoa 54 cm. Jos tuo nyt sattuisi tuntumaan lyhyelle, niin stemmiä vaihtamalla asia korjaantuu halvalla.

----------


## ARPPA2

Mulla on pituutta 177 ja ajelen nyt Ultimate AL rungolla, joka on 54 senttinen. Mulle tämä koko osui aivan nappiin!

----------


## sehngeer

> sehngeer:
> 
> 180 cm/86 cm, ja mulla on 56 cm Canyon Ultimate Al 9.0 (Kura-aceilla) 120 mm stemmillä. Kun ostin pyörän 2009, antoi Canyonin laskuri mulle kooksi 56 cm. Nyt se antaa 58 cm. En usko, että geometrioissa on tapahtunut muutosta, joten laskuria on varmaan hieman hiottu. Sulle antaa varmaankin kooksi 56 cm.
> 
> 54 koolla voit joutua laittamaan pidemmän stemmin. Kuinka sulla on nykyisessä fillarissasi tuo satulankärki-tanko mitta?



Canyonin laskuri antaa tosiaan 56cm kooksi meikän mitoilla, luultavasti hyvin lähellä totuutta. 

Satulankärki-tanko -mitta tällä hetkellä 54cm tuossa Tritonissa, mutta itse ajoasento on luultavasti täyttä kuraa: en ole vielä kertaakaan sitä säätänyt kunnolla ohjeiden mukaan. Viimeksi huoltaessa tuli tönäistyä satulaa sentin verran eteenpäin ja kikkailtua tangon kulmalla, mutta en tiedä muuttuiko ajo-asento yhtään paremmaksi/huonommaksi. Lyhyillä kaupunkireissuilla ei kuitenkaan kipuja tai vastaavaa ehdi syntyä joten ei ole tullut äkillistä tarvetta säätöön.

Onko tuo 55cm Triton mitoissa isompi kuin 56cm Canyon vai heittääkö minulla vain päässä?

Taitaa olla niin, että pitää lähempänä tilausnapin painamista etsiä koeajettavaksi kumpaakin kokoa (54 ja 56) olevat Canyonit ja tehdä päätös sen perusteella  :Hymy:  

_Paljon kiitoksia kaikille mittavinkkejä antaneille!_

----------


## Teräsjousi

Itselläni (pituus 175, jalan sisämitta 81) on tilauksessa Roadlite koossa 54, jota Canyonin oma(kin) laskuri suositteli.

Nyt on tietenkin vähän hutera olo, että tuleeko sopiva vai ei (varsinkin kun eri kokoisilla ajelevat suunnilleen samanmittaiset heittävät bensaa liekkeihin omiin kokemuksiinsa perustuen). 

Itselläni kuitenkin ensimmäinen maantiepyörä tulossa, niin päätin luottaa laskuriin. Kesän ja muutaman tuhannen kilometrin jälkeen varmaan viisaampi asiassa. Uskon, että mieskin vähän muovautunee pyörän mukaan näin aloittelijan tapauksessa.

----------


## Jani R.

Teräsjousi: jalkojen pituuden puolesta se 54 on ihan ok-koko. Lisäksi vaikuttaa notkeutesi, saatko sormenpäät tai kämmenet lattiaan helposti (itse en saa) vai jääkö 10 cm vajaaksi. Omat ongelmani tuossa 54-koossa on ajoasennon pituus, joka on 0,5-1 cm liikaa, notkeuden puutteen lisäksi. Syntacen F99 -stemmi 90 mm mittaisena on muutaman millin pidempi kuin toisen merkkinen 90 mm stemmi, lyhyempiä taas on vaikea löytää ja se vielä pidentää ajoasentoa ajettaessa jarrukahvoilta. Siksi monia aloittelijoita näkeekin ajavan kädet ja selkä suorina, kyynärpäät lukossa, kun ajoasento on liian pitkä. Kun oikea tapa olisi köyristää selkää ja laittaa kyynärpäitä koukkuun. 54-koossa se on 82 cm penkin keskeltä jarrukahvoille.

52-koossa joutuisit laittamaan ehkä muutaman spacerin stemmin alle saadaksesi ohjaustangon samalle aloittelijalle sopivalle korkeudelle kuin 54-kokoisessa, joten tältä kantilta on turvallisempaa valita isompi ja rennompi ajoasento, kuin pienempi ja kisamaisempi. Toisaalta 52-kokoisessa pidempiä (100, 110 mm) stemmejä löytää helposti, jolloin saat matalamman ja pidemmän ajoasennon niin halutessasi.

Toivottavasti tämä helpotti. Jos jollakin on liian pitkä ajoasento 90 mm stemmillä, niin kaapissa on ylimääräinen Syntace F99 80 mm stemmi. Edit: sopiva vain 1 1/8" kaulaputkelle eli vanhoihin Canyoneihin.

----------


## Markku N

Onko joku tilannut Canyonin outlet-runkoa? Katselin ja siellä olisi muutama kiinnostava. 

Mitä on käytännössä tarkoittanut “New bike/frame with slightly visible optical defects”?  Entä “New bike/frame in pristine condition”?

----------


## jani86

> Onko joku tilannut Canyonin outlet-runkoa? Katselin ja siellä olisi muutama kiinnostava. 
> 
> Mitä on käytännössä tarkoittanut “New bike/frame with slightly visible optical defects”?  Entä “New bike/frame in pristine condition”?



Sivuilta kyllä selviää mitä nuo tarkoittavat.

New: Bikes in this category are new bikes or frames without any kind of  damage. These may be from previous year's models or special individual  bikes. The bikes are in a technical condition equal to that of a current  serial bike. As with all Outlet-bikes we give the same guarantee as on a  current serial bike on all bikes in the category 1.

Optical defects: Bikes and framesets in the category 2 are unused new bikes that may  display minimal colour deviations, scratches or paintwork defects. As a  rule not all these conditions are fulfilled (a bike is also categorized  as category 2 if, for example, the orange line on the top tube doesn't  fulfil Canyon's quality standards but the bike otherwise displays no  defects). As with all Outlet-bikes we give the same guarantee as on a  current serial bike on all bikes in the category 2. Furthermore, the  bikes are all built up by our workshop staff, checked and, if required,  readjusted.

----------


## Markku N

Kyllä minä nuo sivut luin. Luin englanniksi ja saksaksi, luulen että ymmärsin. Tarkoitin kysyä, että onko tavaran laatu vastannut luvattua? Millaista on tullut? Käytännön kokemuksia?

----------


## jani86

Tuskin ne kuitenkaan huijaamaankaan rupeavat. Itse olen ostanut vain kokonaisen pyörän tuolta. Tuuristahan se taitaa olla enemmän kiinni jos tuommoisen 2-luokan rungon tilaa, että löytyykö siitä vain joku maalausvirhe vai sitten jotain pieniä naarmuja. Jos paljonkin halvemmalla saa niin mitä merkitystä jollain pienellä värivirheellä tai naarmulla, kun käytön myötä niitä kuitenkin sitten tulee lisää aivan varmasti.

----------


## jusba_84

Tuli hommattua tuollainen Cf Slx runko josta tarkoitus rakentaa n.7kg fillari kohtuubudjetilla ja hyvillä tuubikiekoilla. Vaihtoehtoina oli Cervelon uusi R3 ja vanhempi R3sl, jotka kuitenkin jouduin jättämään pois rajoittuneen budjetin vuoksi. No tulee ainakin reenailtua pyörän kokoamista...

Punnailin aikani kuluksi osia. Vielä uupuu kiekot (treenikiekkoina Mavicin Aksiumit, tällä hetkellä ffwd:t suunnitelmissa) ja osasarjaksi tulee Sramin Rival.

Runko Canyon Ultimate Cf Slx musta 56"	989,6	
Keula One One Four Slx	                        330,4	
Ohjainlaakeri	                                48,6	
Stemmi Ritchey Wcs 4Axis 100mm	        129,0	
Tanko Ritchey Pro 31,8	                        258,2	
Satula+tolppa Specialized Toupe Team,
Ritchey Wcs Carbon 27,2 300mm	                                                                 yht.                                                   313,5	
Pikalinkut Swiss Comp	                        44,1
Spacerit 2kpl	                                8,8	
Vaihdevaij.ruuvit	                                7,3	
Juomap.telineiden ruuvit                       19,0	
Satulaklemmari Canyon                        17,0

----------


## jusba_84

Jos joku olisi kiinnostunut vaihtamaan lyhyempään 100mm:n stemmiin 110mm(oltava tietty 1 1/4" putkelle) niin voisin vaihtaa. Tuli tilattua Syntacen 120mm stemmi, mutta voisin alkukaudesta tarvita myös 110mm:stä.

On kyllä älytön tuo Canyonin periaate olla vaihtamatta suoraan oikeankokoista stemmiä noissa outletpyörissä/rungoissa... Noh budjettiin tietty täytyy laskea uusi, oikeanpituinen stemmi jo alun alkaen. Muuten runko keuloineen vaikuttaa oikein pätevältä ja jäykältä enkä ainakaan vielä löytänyt syytä miksi runko oli ns.2 laatua, toivottavasti se ei käy ilmi vasta ajossa... :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kolistelija

> Jos joku olisi kiinnostunut vaihtamaan lyhyempään 100mm:n stemmiin 110mm(oltava tietty 1 1/4" putkelle) niin voisin vaihtaa. Tuli tilattua Syntacen 120mm stemmi, mutta voisin alkukaudesta tarvita myös 110mm:stä.
> 
> On kyllä älytön tuo Canyonin periaate olla vaihtamatta suoraan oikeankokoista stemmiä noissa outletpyörissä/rungoissa... Noh budjettiin tietty täytyy laskea uusi, oikeanpituinen stemmi jo alun alkaen. Muuten runko keuloineen vaikuttaa oikein pätevältä ja jäykältä enkä ainakaan vielä löytänyt syytä miksi runko oli ns.2 laatua, toivottavasti se ei käy ilmi vasta ajossa...



Onko sulla siis tuo 100mm Ritchey? Mulla on 110mm ja mietin mahdollisesti vaihtoa sentin lyhyempään...

----------


## jusba_84

Juu 100mm Ritchey Wcs 4axis löytyy ylimääräisenä. 
Laitoin privaviestiä.

----------


## ahmaniemi

Tänään eka lenkki loppusyksystä hankitulla Canyon Ultimate CF 9.0 Roubaixilla. Olipas miellyttävää kyytiä. Tässä Roubaix versiossa on melko korkeaprofiiliset Smolikin kiekot, jotka eivät ole ihan kaikkein kevyimmät, mutta todellakin hyvin rullaavat ja jäykät tälläisen isomman ukon alla (195 cm, 86 kg). Kun vertaan teräsrunkoisen cyclocrossariin (Greg Lemond Poprad Disc, 2008) maantierenkailla, niin on eroa kuin yöllä ja päivällä. Ekana huomion kiinnitttää Canyonin keveys ja jäykkyys -> putkelta Canyon nousee mäkeen niin helposti. Toisena menon vakaus ja tärinöiden suodatus, ihan uskomattoman hiljaista meininkiä. Ja toki kun osasarjat on pari pykälää laadukkaammat, niin vaihteet ja jarrut yms. toimii todella täsmällisesti. En voi muuta kuin suositella ...

----------


## Windowpane

> Nopea oli toimitus tällä kertaa. Sunnuntaina näppäilin Roadlite 6.0 tilauksen ja pyörä tuli jo eilen perjantaina.
> 
> EDIT:
> Painoa 52 kokoisella ajokunnossa (Ultegra 6700 polkimet, elite custom pullotelineet) 8,2kg.



Moi,
Olen itse "hypistellyt" samaa Roadliteä Canyonin sivuilla ja hieman pähkäillyt tuota kokoa. Inseam minulla 83 ja pituus 183. Mitkä sinulla on mitat? 

-petteri

----------


## Teräsjousi

> Moi,
> Olen itse "hypistellyt" samaa Roadliteä Canyonin sivuilla ja hieman pähkäillyt tuota kokoa. Inseam minulla 83 ja pituus 183. Mitkä sinulla on mitat?



Inseamisi ei mitenkään voine olla 83. Mittaa uudestaan ohjeiden mukaan, ja lattiaan asti. (Itse 175 / 81 inseam ja olen lyhytjalkainen. Ostin 54:n jota Canyonin laskuri suositteli mitoillani.)

----------


## 0pa

83/183 kuulostaa kyllä ihan mahdolliselta.

----------


## Windowpane

Monen eri mittauksen tulos aina sama 83 bokserit jalassa ja vatupassin kera. 81 antais koon 54 ja 85 58:n. Riittääkö vaakaputkessa pituus? Käsitin notta se olis canyoneissa tyypillistä.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Canyon voitti Kadens-lehdessä alle  10 000 kruunun pyörien testin.
Oli muuten ihmeellistä, että Kadenssin irtonumeroita myytiin Kuusamon ABC:llä.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Monen eri mittauksen tulos aina sama 83 bokserit jalassa ja vatupassin kera. 81 antais koon 54 ja 85 58:n. Riittääkö vaakaputkessa pituus? Käsitin notta se olis canyoneissa tyypillistä.



Mitäs CompetitiveCyclistin laskuri sulle suosittelee "Competitive Fit" -mitoiksi? 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za...LCULATOR_INTRO

Canyonin vaakaputki on vähän keskimääräistä lyhyempi, joten pitkäselkäisen kannattaa tosiaan tutkia geometriataulukoita aika huolella.

----------


## Windowpane

> Mitäs CompetitiveCyclistin laskuri sulle suosittelee "Competitive Fit" -mitoiksi? 
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za...LCULATOR_INTRO
> 
> Canyonin vaakaputki on vähän keskimääräistä lyhyempi, joten pitkäselkäisen kannattaa tosiaan tutkia geometriataulukoita aika huolella.



                            The Competitive Fit	     The Eddy Fit	The       French Fit
Seat tube range c-c	53.1 - 53.6		54.3 - 54.8	56.0 - 56.5
Seat tube range c-t	54.7 - 55.2		55.9 - 56.4	57.6 - 58.1
Top tube length	           56.3 - 56.7 		56.3 - 56.7	57.5 - 57.9
Stem Length		11.6 - 12.2		10.5 - 11.1	10.7 - 11.3
BB-Saddle Position	72.4 - 74.4		71.6 - 73.6	69.9 - 71.9
Saddle-Handlebar	55.2 - 55.8		56.0 - 56.6	57.7 - 58.3
Saddle Setback	             4.8 - 5.2		  6.0 - 6.4	  5.5 - 5.9

Tuollaiset vastaukset antoi...

----------


## rhubarb

```
                     The Competitive Fit	The Eddy Fit	The French Fit
Seat tube range c-c	53.1 - 53.6		54.3 - 54.8	56.0 - 56.5
Seat tube range c-t	54.7 - 55.2		55.9 - 56.4	57.6 - 58.1
Top tube length	        56.3 - 56.7 		56.3 - 56.7	57.5 - 57.9
Stem Length		11.6 - 12.2		10.5 - 11.1	10.7 - 11.3
BB-Saddle Position	72.4 - 74.4		71.6 - 73.6	69.9 - 71.9
Saddle-Handlebar	55.2 - 55.8		56.0 - 56.6	57.7 - 58.3
Saddle Setback	          4.8 - 5.2		    6.0 - 6.4	    5.5 - 5.9
```


Näkyisiköhän tuo selkeämmin?

----------


## Windowpane

^huomattavasti. kiitos
Yritin saada näkyviin selkeämmin mutta en saanut. 

-petteri

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> ```
>                      The Competitive Fit    The Eddy Fit    The French Fit
> Seat tube range c-c    53.1 - 53.6        54.3 - 54.8    56.0 - 56.5
> Seat tube range c-t    54.7 - 55.2        55.9 - 56.4    57.6 - 58.1
> Top tube length            56.3 - 56.7         56.3 - 56.7    57.5 - 57.9
> Stem Length        11.6 - 12.2        10.5 - 11.1    10.7 - 11.3
> BB-Saddle Position    72.4 - 74.4        71.6 - 73.6    69.9 - 71.9
> Saddle-Handlebar    55.2 - 55.8        56.0 - 56.6    57.7 - 58.3
> Saddle Setback              4.8 - 5.2            6.0 - 6.4        5.5 - 5.9
> ...



Jos mää nyt noita oikein tulkkaan, niin 54-senttinen Canyon on liian lyhyt ja 58-senttinen on liian korkea. 56-senttinen voisi olla käypäinen, mutta stemmi pitäisi vaihtaa 120-milliseen. Voisi olla OK. Jos tykkäät matalasta ajoasennosta niin sitten stemmin pitäisi ehkä olla jyrkkäkulmainen. Roadliteen tuo ei ole ongelma, koska siinä on "standardi" 1 1/8 tuumainen ohjainputki. Ultimate AL ja CF-rungoissa ohjainputki on 1 1/4 tuumaa ja siihen ei stemmiä kovin monelta valmistajalta löydy ja jyrkkäkulmaista ei välttämättä keneltäkään (?).

----------


## Windowpane

> Jos mää nyt noita oikein tulkkaan, niin 54-senttinen Canyon on liian lyhyt ja 58-senttinen on liian korkea. 56-senttinen voisi olla käypäinen, mutta stemmi pitäisi vaihtaa 120-milliseen. Voisi olla OK. Jos tykkäät matalasta ajoasennosta niin sitten stemmin pitäisi ehkä olla jyrkkäkulmainen. Roadliteen tuo ei ole ongelma, koska siinä on "standardi" 1 1/8 tuumainen ohjainputki. Ultimate AL ja CF-rungoissa ohjainputki on 1 1/4 tuumaa ja siihen ei stemmiä kovin monelta valmistajalta löydy ja jyrkkäkulmaista ei välttämättä keneltäkään (?).



Tämä tieto helpottaa entisestään valintaa...Kiitos
Muutamaa pyörää pääsen koeajamaan muttei yksikään ole Canyon. Uskoisin että olen koeajojen jälkeen valmis painamaan tilausnappia.  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

> Jos mää nyt noita oikein tulkkaan, niin 54-senttinen Canyon on liian lyhyt ja 58-senttinen on liian korkea. 56-senttinen voisi olla käypäinen, mutta stemmi pitäisi vaihtaa 120-milliseen. Voisi olla OK.



Sanoisin samoin, vaikka mies on kyllä juuri täsmälleen 56 korkeuden puolesta ja 58 pituuden… standover on se ainoa jota ei voi helposti muuttaa, joten 56 + 120mm stemmi lienee oikea ratkaisu. Helpottaa tietysti jos muista rungoista saa edes jonkin verran apua.

----------


## Jman

> 56-senttinen voisi olllrungoissa ohjainputki on 1 1/4 tuumaa ja siihen ei stemmiä kovin monelta valmistajalta löydy ja jyrkkäkulmaista ei välttämättä keneltäkään (?).



Canyonilta saa itseltään Ritcheyn +-17 stemmiä


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## Jman

Sellainen vaan tuli muuten mieleen tässä, että mistäköhän tuohon Kanjoniin sais spacereitä? Kun vaihdoin tohon tuon Syntacen stemmin, niin ei ihan riitä tuo mukana tullut spaceri täyttämään tuota putkea. Vai pitäisikö tuo vaan katkaista sopivaksi tuolle uudelle stemmille? Sitten ei kyllä enää saa tuota Ritcheyn stemmiä siihen takaisin vaikka haluaisi.

----------


## kirk

Pieni varoituksen sana muille jotka miettivät tilaamista Canyon:iltä.
Kun heidän verkkosivuillaan lukee _Availability: Immediately_, niin se tarkoittaa näköjään kahta viikkoa. Ei tässä muu auta kuin itkeminen  :Hymy: 
Kannattaa soittaa ja varmistaa oikea varastotilanne ennen tilaamista. Puhelinpalvelu pelaa onneksi tosi hyvin.

----------


## waariz

Kertokaas joku kokeneempi kaveri ratkaisu tähän. Minulla on Roadlite 6.0 ajettu reilu 700km. Nyt on ruvennut kampi/keskiö natisemaan, ehkä hieman enemmän vasemmalta puolelta. Onko nyt siis kampi löysällä vai keskiö? Vai mikä mahtaa olla homman nimi? En ole vielä hirveästi perehtynyt näihin maantiepyörän osiin ja muissakin pyörissä jäänyt nuo kampien vaihtelut kohtalaisen vähille. Näytti se päätypultti olevan joku erittäin iso kuusiokolo/torx. Olisi kiva jos joku saisi vähän neuvottua, niin ei tarttisi osaamattomuuttaan välttämättä viedä liikkeeseen katsottavaksi..  :Hymy:  Kiitos!

----------


## di luca

Tarkista myös polkimen kireys.

----------


## Antti_S

> Kertokaas joku kokeneempi kaveri ratkaisu tähän. Minulla on Roadlite 6.0 ajettu reilu 700km. Nyt on ruvennut kampi/keskiö natisemaan, ehkä hieman enemmän vasemmalta puolelta. Onko nyt siis kampi löysällä vai keskiö? Vai mikä mahtaa olla homman nimi? En ole vielä hirveästi perehtynyt näihin maantiepyörän osiin ja muissakin pyörissä jäänyt nuo kampien vaihtelut kohtalaisen vähille. Näytti se päätypultti olevan joku erittäin iso kuusiokolo/torx. Olisi kiva jos joku saisi vähän neuvottua, niin ei tarttisi osaamattomuuttaan välttämättä viedä liikkeeseen katsottavaksi..  Kiitos!



Mitkä polkimet? Itse kummastelin samanlaista natinaa, joka korjaantui teflon sprayn suihkauksella Look Keo Classic polkimiin ja klosseihin.

----------


## waariz

> Mitkä polkimet? Itse kummastelin samanlaista natinaa, joka korjaantui teflon sprayn suihkauksella Look Keo Classic polkimiin ja klosseihin.



En nyt muista olisiko welgon kaksipuoleiset sdp-polkimet. Look keo classicit odottavat vielä kaapissa, kun ei ole kenkiä. Pitäisikö hankkia?  :Hymy: 

Mutta tuosta natinasta. Jotenkin epäilen, että tulee keskiöstä/kammesta, kun joskus aikaisemminkin (bmx:llä) ollut vastaavaa. Polkimet pitää kyllä vielä tarkistaa, voihan se siitäkin johtua. Mutta jos keskiö/kammet on löysällä, niin miten se kuuluu oikeaoppisesti kiristää?

----------


## kontio

> Kertokaas joku kokeneempi kaveri ratkaisu tähän. Minulla on Roadlite 6.0  ajettu reilu 700km. Nyt on ruvennut kampi/keskiö natisemaan, ehkä  hieman enemmän vasemmalta puolelta. Onko nyt siis kampi löysällä vai  keskiö? Vai mikä mahtaa olla homman nimi? En ole vielä hirveästi  perehtynyt näihin maantiepyörän osiin ja muissakin pyörissä jäänyt nuo  kampien vaihtelut kohtalaisen vähille. Näytti se päätypultti olevan joku  erittäin iso kuusiokolo/torx. Olisi kiva jos joku saisi vähän  neuvottua, niin ei tarttisi osaamattomuuttaan välttämättä viedä  liikkeeseen katsottavaksi..  Kiitos!



Mikä keskiö? eipä noissa kai kauheasti vaihtoehtoja ole jos uusi kanjoni on, eli kaiketi ulkoiset keskiökupit ja shimano tai sram kammet= Hollowtech2 tai GXP?

Jos ei ole "sopivan kireällä" niin keskikupitkin on ihmisen tekemiä eli voi siellä joku tekovika olla. Heiluttele sivuttain ja vaikka löysää pultti ja kiristä uudestaan että saa väljät pois. jossei vieläkään toimi niin kuppeja ihmettelemään.(Maksaa ehkä 25€ uudet jossei takuun kanssa jaksa taistella)

edit_ oikeaoppinen kiristys on kai semmoinen, että kiristää sen (40Nm muistaakseni eli about puolet autonvannemomentista) ohjeen mukaan, löysää vähän ja kiristää uudestaan. Ei se mihinkään karkaa vaikka ei rautakankea jatkovartena käytäkään  :Hymy:

----------


## waariz

> Mikä keskiö? eipä noissa kai kauheasti vaihtoehtoja ole jos uusi kanjoni on, eli kaiketi ulkoiset keskiökupit ja shimano tai sram kammet= Hollowtech2 tai GXP?
> 
> Jos ei ole "sopivan kireällä" niin keskikupitkin on ihmisen tekemiä eli voi siellä joku tekovika olla. Heiluttele sivuttain ja vaikka löysää pultti ja kiristä uudestaan että saa väljät pois. jossei vieläkään toimi niin kuppeja ihmettelemään.(Maksaa ehkä 25€ uudet jossei takuun kanssa jaksa taistella)
> 
> edit_ oikeaoppinen kiristys on kai semmoinen, että kiristää sen (40Nm muistaakseni eli about puolet autonvannemomentista) ohjeen mukaan, löysää vähän ja kiristää uudestaan. Ei se mihinkään karkaa vaikka ei rautakankea jatkovartena käytäkään



Shimanon 105 keskiö on. Löytyikin netistä aika paljon keskusteluita kaikennäköisestä natinasta. Pitää ruveta tutkimaan asiaa.. Täytyy varmaan ostaa noi kampi ja keskiötyökalut tai sitten vain tyytyä huoltoon. Onko muuten kellään muulla ollut natinoita kanjoneissa? Entä onko kellään kokemuksia takuuvaihtojen toiminnasta? Ei olisi kyllä nyt kesällä aikaa odotella, joten varmaan itse vaihdettava jotain jos tarvitsee..

----------


## kontio

En usko että on niinkään kanjonin vika/ominaisuus vaan shimpan laakerien (joissa ei sinänsä mitään isompia ongelmia pitäis olla,ihan hyviä ne on) tai kasauksen tehneen henkilön.

postimyyntiputiikin nurjia puolia tuo takuuhomma. mä en jaksais alkaa säätämään mistään alle 50€ osasta vaan vaihtaisin omaan piikkiin ja ajaisin tyytyväisenä...
Siis jos vika sinne paikallistuu. Ei turhaan kannata vaihtaa.

HT2 (sama käy Sramin gxp:hen) keskiöavain maksaa 10-15€ ebayssa, Biltemastakin saattaapi löytyä.
Ei kai Shimpan akseli mitään työkalua tarvitse? Se suojakuppi irti vaikka taltalla kääntäen ja sitten isolla kuusiokololla kammen pultti auki. siis tämä kannattaa tehdä ihan ekana, löysätä vähän ja kiristää uusiksi.

----------


## waariz

> En usko että on niinkään kanjonin vika/ominaisuus vaan shimpan laakerien (joissa ei sinänsä mitään isompia ongelmia pitäis olla,ihan hyviä ne on) tai kasauksen tehneen henkilön.
> 
> postimyyntiputiikin nurjia puolia tuo takuuhomma. mä en jaksais alkaa säätämään mistään alle 50€ osasta vaan vaihtaisin omaan piikkiin ja ajaisin tyytyväisenä...
> Siis jos vika sinne paikallistuu. Ei turhaan kannata vaihtaa.
> 
> HT2 (sama käy Sramin gxp:hen) keskiöavain maksaa 10-15€ ebayssa, Biltemastakin saattaapi löytyä.
> Ei kai Shimpan akseli mitään työkalua tarvitse? Se suojakuppi irti vaikka taltalla kääntäen ja sitten isolla kuusiokololla kammen pultti auki. siis tämä kannattaa tehdä ihan ekana, löysätä vähän ja kiristää uusiksi.



Kiitos nopeista vastauksista!

Sain tänään Intersportissa hyvää palvelua. Menin sinne etsimään kammen avaus työkalua. Niillä ei kuitenkaan ollut sitä vielä myynnissä, niin ongelman kerrottuani huollon kaveri otti fillarin ja avasi kammen ja keskiön ilman veloitusta. Kuulemma oli molemmat tiukalla ja ongelman ei pitäisi johtua ainakaan niiden löysyydestä.

Kotiin päästyäni rupesin sitten pähkäilemään, mistä naksuminen johtuu, kun ei lähtenyt vielä pois. Vaihdoin polkimet, koska tein heräteostoksen ja ostin maantiekengät 15 eurolla tarjouslaarista. Vieläkin naksui. Sitten tulikin mieleen, että olin viimeksi pesun yhteydessä ottanut eturattaat irti ja puhdistanut ne. Tietenkään en saanut niitä tarpeeksi tiukalle ilman oikeaa työkalua. Otin rattaat irti, rasvasin välit ja kiinnitin uudelleen. Testilenkki ilman natinoita! Pidemmällä testillä natina kuitenkin taas alkoi, kun en saanut niitä vieläkään tarpeeksi kireälle..

Onko mitään kotikonsteja, miten nuo rattaan pultit saisi kireälle ilman oikeaa työkalua? Tai sitten täytyy vaan hankkia sekin työkalu jostain..

----------


## kolistelija

Ostat vaan sen torxivääntimen, ei maksa paljoa sellainen joka sopii tavallisen hylsysarjan jatkeeksi.

----------


## kontio

> Onko mitään kotikonsteja, miten nuo rattaan pultit saisi kireälle ilman  oikeaa työkalua? Tai sitten täytyy vaan hankkia sekin työkalu jostain..



Piti oikein googletta 5700 techdocs ja katsoa millainen se on. Torxin näyttävät vaihtaneen rattaisiin juu. Se sulta kai löytyykin kun olet kiristeltyä saanut mutta onko takana talttaura vai? Niitä vastamuttereita on 6-koloavaimellekin. Kyllä isolla meisselillä (tai pellin palalla, kulmaraudalla, whatever) pitäis saada pidettyä kiinni niistä vastakappaleista, taitavat kiristyä itsekseenkin kun vähän saavat kitkaa.
Jossei ota onnistuakseen niin pöllit työpaikan pyöräparkista tms 6-kololliset vastamutterit  :Hymy:

----------


## waariz

> Piti oikein googletta 5700 techdocs ja katsoa millainen se on. Torxin näyttävät vaihtaneen rattaisiin juu. Se sulta kai löytyykin kun olet kiristeltyä saanut mutta onko takana talttaura vai? Niitä vastamuttereita on 6-koloavaimellekin. Kyllä isolla meisselillä (tai pellin palalla, kulmaraudalla, whatever) pitäis saada pidettyä kiinni niistä vastakappaleista, taitavat kiristyä itsekseenkin kun vähän saavat kitkaa.
> Jossei ota onnistuakseen niin pöllit työpaikan pyöräparkista tms 6-kololliset vastamutterit



Torxi löytyy joo ja mun mielestä siihen käy kuusiokolokin ihan yhtä hyvin. Takana on just sellanen "talttaura", mutta siinä on se reikä keskellä. Koitin ties millä työkalulla, mutta en vain saanut sitä pysymään paikallaan. Kaksi niistä taisi kiristyä ittestään, kun saivat tarpeeksi kitkaa, mutta muita ei saanut kireälle kun rupesivat pyörimään. No mutta ainakin työmatka meni ilman natinoita, joten tällä hetkellä olen ihan tyytyväinen.

----------


## Kuntoilija

"Torxi löytyy joo ja mun mielestä siihen käy kuusiokolokin ihan yhtä hyvin."

Just joo, sopii varmasti koloon. Tosin näin tuhoat pultin kannan tai avaimen.

----------


## sehngeer

Kuulin paikalliselta pyöräliikkeen myyjältä pelottelua, että "pyörän myyminen laatikossa" ei oikeuttaisi johonkin takuuseen tai vakuutukseen tai johonkin, koska itse kasattuna pyörä ei ole valtuutetun henkilön saati asiantuntijan kasaama.

Onko tässä jutussa perää, onko netistä ostetulla ja itse kasatulla (kiekkojen laittaminen pikalinkuilla ja satulan ja tangon paikalleen laitto) pyörällä huonommat oikeudet kuluttajasuojan silmissä kuin liikkeestä ostetulla?

----------


## Jman

Siis mitvit?

----------


## kolistelija

Ja mikähän lukuisista Canyonin jälleenmyyjistä niin osasi kertoa?  :Leveä hymy: 

Ps.
Tarkistin tänään erään suomalaisen ketjun myymän ja ensihuoltaman pyörän. Se oli hengenvaarallisessa kunnossa vaikka tuosta "huollosta" oli veloitettu 70&euro;. Onneksi pyöristä tietämätön tuttu ymmärsi tuoda fillarin näytille ennen kuin lähti ajelulle lapsi istuimessa...

----------


## mutanaama

> Kuulin paikalliselta pyöräliikkeen myyjältä pelottelua, että "pyörän myyminen laatikossa" ei oikeuttaisi johonkin takuuseen tai vakuutukseen tai johonkin, koska itse kasattuna pyörä ei ole valtuutetun henkilön saati asiantuntijan kasaama.
> 
> Onko tässä jutussa perää, onko netistä ostetulla ja itse kasatulla (kiekkojen laittaminen pikalinkuilla ja satulan ja tangon paikalleen laitto) pyörällä huonommat oikeudet kuluttajasuojan silmissä kuin liikkeestä ostetulla?



Myyjä vastaa myymästään tuotteestaan. Ihan vitun yksinkertaista. Näitä juttuja kun täällä lukee, niin kaiken maailman toropaiset luulee rakentavansa* (kiekkojen laittaminen pikalinkuilla ja satulan ja tangon paikalleen laitto)* koko fillarin. Sen jälkeen kun vaihteet napsuu ja jarrut huutaa, niin mikään takuu ei niitä korvaa. Tangon paikalleen laitto vaati myös lakrujen kirityksen ainakin kerran asennuksen jälkeen (ensihuolto tms). Jos asennat itse, korjaat itse.. Diy maailman hieno puoli.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kuulin paikalliselta pyöräliikkeen myyjältä pelottelua, että "pyörän myyminen laatikossa" ei oikeuttaisi johonkin takuuseen tai vakuutukseen tai johonkin, koska itse kasattuna pyörä ei ole valtuutetun henkilön saati asiantuntijan kasaama.
> 
> Onko tässä jutussa perää, onko netistä ostetulla ja itse kasatulla (kiekkojen laittaminen pikalinkuilla ja satulan ja tangon paikalleen laitto) pyörällä huonommat oikeudet kuluttajasuojan silmissä kuin liikkeestä ostetulla?



Joo. Jotta takuu olisi voimassa, kaikki pultit, mukaanlukien pikalinkut, pitää olla asianmukaisesti sinetöity. Jos ne aukaisee itse, takuu ei ole enää voimassa. Samoin takuu ei ole enää voimassa, jos kiristät yhdenkään pinnan kiekoista itse. 

Not.

----------


## Musashi

> Kuulin paikalliselta pyöräliikkeen myyjältä pelottelua



Yllättävältä taholta tuli tämä pelottelu...

----------


## vakaup

Olen miettinyt Roadlite 7.0 ensimmäiseksi omaksi maantiepyöräksi. 

Hieman kuitenkin runkokoon kanssa menee pähkäilyksi, laskurin mukaan oon aivan 56cm/58cm rajalla. Pituus 181cm ja inseam 85cm. Ehdotuksia?

-Ville-

----------


## sehngeer

Kiitoksia huiman nokkelista postauksista! Voidaanko vastauksia tulkitsemalla siis päätellä myyjän heittäneen huultaan yrittäessään vaikuttaa ostopäätökseni, vai onko itse ajokuntoon saatetulla pyörällä jotain oikeudellista alakynttä verrattuna liikkeen "avaimet käteen"-pyörään?

Vääntäkääpä rautalangasta.

----------


## Jani R.

> Kiitoksia huiman nokkelista postauksista! Voidaanko vastauksia tulkitsemalla siis päätellä myyjän heittäneen huultaan yrittäessään vaikuttaa ostopäätökseni



Arvasit oikein. Kivijalkaliikkeet ovat ahdingossa näiden saksanputiikkien kanssa, koska ihmiset tilaavat mieluummin halvalla ulkomailta.

----------


## sehngeer

> Arvasit oikein. Kivijalkaliikkeet ovat ahdingossa näiden saksanputiikkien kanssa, koska ihmiset tilaavat mieluummin halvalla ulkomailta.



Kiitoksia vastauksesta!

----------


## 0pa

Muistaako joku oliko viime kesänä Tourin aikaan alennuksessa pelkät rungot vai koko pyörät?

----------


## elasto

Joo, paskaa puhuivat. Itse olen ostanut kivijalkaliikkeestä kokonaisen fillarin silleen, että se oli vielä samanlailla laatikossa osina, kuin nettikaupoista ostaessa (kiekot, stonga, tolppa ja satula irti jne). Sanoin, että saan kyllä nippuun kotonakin ja oli helpompi kuljettaa se autossa silleen. Takuuseen ei vaikuttanut millään tavalla.

----------


## kolistelija

> Muistaako joku oliko viime kesänä Tourin aikaan alennuksessa pelkät rungot vai koko pyörät?



Oli molempia, muistaakseni. Rungoista isommat prossat...

Toivottavasti eivät ole liian halpoja tänä vuonna, lompakko tärisee jo nyt pelosta. Mut olishan se Aeroad hieno.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## apatceh

> Muistaako joku oliko viime kesänä Tourin aikaan alennuksessa pelkät rungot vai koko pyörät?



Mä kuolasin kokonaista jotain n.2000€ pyörää joka oli Tour-alennuksessa. elikka suora vastaukseni on että kyllä molemmat olivat alennuksessa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Oli molempia, muistaakseni. Rungoista isommat prossat...
> 
> Toivottavasti eivät ole liian halpoja tänä vuonna, lompakko tärisee jo nyt pelosta. Mut olishan se Aeroad hieno.



rungon sai viime vuonna yhtena paivana puoleen hintaan. Silloin ei paljoa lompakolta kyselty :-)

----------


## Juha Jokila

Runkojen ale laskettiin tour-tallin menestyken mukaan joka päivä erikseen. Prosentti nousi 50%:een melkein heti ja varastot tyhjeni vuorokaudessa. Ite emmin liikaa ehtiäkseni ekaan aaltoon, mutta hermot piti kunnes prosentti nousi uudelleen 45%:een ja itelle sopiva sattui edelleen olemaan varastossa, ni johan hiiri heilahti. Kokonaiset pyörät oli kiinteällä alennuksella koko kamppanijan ajan. Harmittaa vaan kun en ottanut kuitu Lux:n runkoa tuon maantierungon lisäksi.

----------


## juminy

> Vääntäkääpä rautalangasta.



Suomipyörä on aina Suomipyörä. Jälleenmyyntiarvo on ihan toista luokkaa kuin puolirikollisella, epämääräisellä, oletettavasti väärennetyllä ja usein myös vaarallisella harmaatuodulla.

----------


## tunkkireisi

Ja tämä on Canyon -threadissa?

Kysykääpä Canyonin asiakaspalvelusta ensiksi.

Jo myy netissä, pitää vastata moneen huutoon. Voi olla että Canyon vastaakin.

Kysykää ihmeessä.

----------


## Raijkaard

> Hieman kuitenkin runkokoon kanssa menee pähkäilyksi, laskurin mukaan oon aivan 56cm/58cm rajalla. Pituus 181cm ja inseam 85cm. Ehdotuksia?



Ehdottaisin 56:sta. Itse ostin 188/84 spekseillä 58:n. Viiskutoseen aiemmin tottuneena ja tuolla uudella 500km ajaneena olen nyt vähän kahden vaiheilla, että olisiko sittenkin pitänyt ottaa se pienempi. Väittäisin, että asento löytyy helpommin tuolla pienemmällä rungolla ja siinä on enemmän säätövaraa.

e: Sen verran vielä omista kokemuksista, että 58:n reachi on passeli, mutta satulan paikan kanssa joudun tekemään hiukan enemmän töitä.

----------


## Sarkkis

Kannattanee tosiaan soitella asiakaspalveluun, varsin ystävällistä palvelua. Mulla oli outo hässäkkä koon kanssa kun soiton perusteella ja laskurissakin suosittivat kokoa 60. Sitten kun tein varauksen tuli kuitenkin maili jossa kehoitettiin tarkistamaan inseam ja suositeltiin kokoa 58. Soitto taas ja kuitenkin koko 60 jäi sitten lopulliseksi valinnaksi, mutta sanoivat että aja 1,5km ja kato sopiiko. Lyhyempi stemmi maksaisi 16e. Mitat siis 183/89cm. Nyt tuo 60 runko tuntuu ehkä hitusen pitkältä ja pitänee hommata se 100mm stemmi (tuossa 110mm), mutta muuten on kyllä varsin passeli.

----------


## cuppis

> Olen miettinyt Roadlite 7.0 ensimmäiseksi omaksi maantiepyöräksi. 
> 
> Hieman kuitenkin runkokoon kanssa menee pähkäilyksi, laskurin mukaan oon aivan 56cm/58cm rajalla. Pituus 181cm ja inseam 85cm. Ehdotuksia?
> 
> -Ville-



Pituutta 182cm ja inseam 83cm, olen erittäin tyytyväinen 56cm runkoon. Edellisen fillarin hajoamisen takia jouduin ajamaan Canyonilla lähes kylmiltään 240km Myllyn pyöräilyn eikä tuottanut mitään ongelmia.

----------


## IncBuff

> Kuulin paikalliselta pyöräliikkeen myyjältä pelottelua, että "pyörän myyminen laatikossa" ei oikeuttaisi johonkin takuuseen tai vakuutukseen tai johonkin, koska itse kasattuna pyörä ei ole valtuutetun henkilön saati asiantuntijan kasaama.
> 
> Onko tässä jutussa perää, onko netistä ostetulla ja itse kasatulla (kiekkojen laittaminen pikalinkuilla ja satulan ja tangon paikalleen laitto) pyörällä huonommat oikeudet kuluttajasuojan silmissä kuin liikkeestä ostetulla?



Oi joi. Täytyykin huomenna talsia kauppaan ostamaan aito ja turvallinen suomipyörä. Huoliskohan joku tuon vaarallisen sakemannin ilmaiseksi vai pitääkö se kantaa suoraan roskalavalle  :Irvistys:

----------


## jannevaro

> Olen miettinyt Roadlite 7.0 ensimmäiseksi omaksi maantiepyöräksi. 
> 
> Hieman kuitenkin runkokoon kanssa menee pähkäilyksi, laskurin mukaan oon aivan 56cm/58cm rajalla. Pituus 181cm ja inseam 85cm. Ehdotuksia?
> 
> -Ville-



Ilman muuta 56. Mulla on 58 ja olen 189cm, jalatkin sentään pari senttiä pidemmät. Sulla on hyvät mittasuhteet!

----------


## Raijkaard

Canyonia tulossa testiin Road.cc -saitille.

Sopiva hintaluokka uusimman fillarilehden testiä ajatellen.

----------


## Privileged

Olen harkinnut tilaavani tämän http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=2112 Ykkös vaihtoehto olisi ollut CF 8.0 Ultegran osilla, mutta siinä on toimitus vasta vk29, joten on "tyydyttävä" Campagnolon Athenaan, joka sekään ei huono osasarja luultavasti ole  :Sekaisin:  Asia jonka takia tarvitsen hieman neuvoja on runkokoon valinta. Eli millä mitoilla olevat on tilanneet koon 54, jonka arvioin itselleni sopivaksi? Omat mitat ovat pituus 175cm ja inseam n.85.. eli pitkät jalat ja ehkä kädetkin muuhun kroppaan nähden. Canyonin laskurit suosittelee jopa 58:sia  :No huh!: , koska inseamia on noin paljon, mutta uskoisin kuitenkin 54:sen olevan lähempänä totuutta.

----------


## robink

> Olen harkinnut tilaavani tämän http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=2112 Ykkös vaihtoehto olisi ollut CF 8.0 Ultegran osilla, mutta siinä on toimitus vasta vk29, joten on "tyydyttävä" Campagnolon Athenaan, joka sekään ei huono osasarja luultavasti ole  Asia jonka takia tarvitsen hieman neuvoja on runkokoon valinta. Eli millä mitoilla olevat on tilanneet koon 54, jonka arvioin itselleni sopivaksi? Omat mitat ovat pituus 175cm ja inseam n.85.. eli pitkät jalat ja ehkä kädetkin muuhun kroppaan nähden. Canyonin laskurit suosittelee jopa 58:sia , koska inseamia on noin paljon, mutta uskoisin kuitenkin 54:sen olevan lähempänä totuutta.



54nen sopii luultavasti hyvin, mutta uskoisin että 56kin sopisi vielä tuolla inseamilla ihan hyvin, varsinkin jos kädetkin ovat pitkät.

----------


## kaakku

Mun alumiinikanjoni on kokoa 54 ja mitoiltani olen 177cm / 83cm.

----------


## HL69

> Olen harkinnut tilaavani tämän http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=2112 Ykkös vaihtoehto olisi ollut CF 8.0 Ultegran osilla, mutta siinä on toimitus vasta vk29, joten on "tyydyttävä" Campagnolon Athenaan, joka sekään ei huono osasarja luultavasti ole  Asia jonka takia tarvitsen hieman neuvoja on runkokoon valinta. Eli millä mitoilla olevat on tilanneet koon 54, jonka arvioin itselleni sopivaksi? Omat mitat ovat pituus 175cm ja inseam n.85.. eli pitkät jalat ja ehkä kädetkin muuhun kroppaan nähden. Canyonin laskurit suosittelee jopa 58:sia , koska inseamia on noin paljon, mutta uskoisin kuitenkin 54:sen olevan lähempänä totuutta.



Mulla on CF 7.0 koko 56,mitat on 176/84.varmaan maku asia kumman ottaa,molemmissa löytyy ajo-asento.
edit:siis 54 tai 56.

----------


## Privileged

Kiitokset vastauksista. Kyllä tuo 54 varmaankin menee tilaukseen... ehkä jo ensiviikolla. Toivottavasti toimitus tulisi parin viikon sisällä, niin kerkiäis tottuun/sääteleen pyörän Pirkan Pyöräilyä varten.  :Hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Mulla on CF 7.0 koko 56,mitat on 176/84.varmaan maku asia kumman ottaa,molemmissa löytyy ajo-asento.
> edit:siis 54 tai 56.



Paljonko sulla on satulatolpassa vielä säätövaraa? Se tolppa on nimittäin aika lyhyt.

----------


## HL69

tolpan asteikko näyttää 25mm,on siinä vissii vielä vähän varaa.

----------


## cuppis

> ... joten on "tyydyttävä" Campagnolon Athenaan, joka sekään ei huono osasarja luultavasti ole...



http://www.pelotonmagazine.com/Teste...d-Video-Review

----------


## Privileged

Hyvä video.. tuon perusteella uskaltaa pyörän Campagnolla tilata. Paljonkohan tuota satulantolppaa on jäljellä 25mm jälkeen?

----------


## HL69

pitipä ihan tarkistaa,asteikko 80mm asti,eli kyllä riittää..

----------


## AION

Itse olen tässä muutaman viikon ajellut Canyonin Roadlitella Ultegran vehkeillä.
Runkko 58cm, mitat 181/87 (pitkät jalat)  :Leveä hymy:  Ja ihan passeli, satula kyllä aika alhaalla.

----------


## marmi

Maanantaina saapui Roadlite 6.0 56cm rungolla (omat mitat 179/84). Vaikuttaa juuri sopivalta - ainakin kun on pyörän säätänyt eri sivustoilta löytyvillä ohjeilla. Satula tosin on minimissään alhaalla. Eli kohtalaisen hyvin piti paikkansa Canyonin oma laskuri, kunhan vain mittaa kehonsa tarkasti avustajan kanssa! Pykälää pienempi runko olisi varmasti ollut liian ahdas - erot 54-56 välillä on isompia, mitä luvut ("2 cm ero") antaisi ymmärtää.

Yli parin tunnin ensilenkki sujui loistavasti ja pyörä tuntui hyvältä - ei puutumisia, kipuja tai muutakaan. Kylläpä voi olla pyöräily nautinnollista parin sadan tunturiromun jälkeen.. vauhtia vaan pitäisi saada enemmän  :Hymy:

----------


## Jani R.

> Satula tosin on minimissään alhaalla.



Isolta kuulostaa korkeuden suhteen, mutta sait ainakin rennon ajoasennon kun ei ole tanko liian alhaalla. Yleensä satula on 1" tankoa korkeammalla. Ei se kuitenkaan ole niin vakavaa eikä muotipoliiseja kannata kuunnella. Ei kun kovaa ajoa vain.

----------


## rhubarb

> Pykälää pienempi runko olisi varmasti ollut liian ahdas - erot 54-56 välillä on isompia, mitä luvut ("2 cm ero") antaisi ymmärtää.



Tarkkuuden vuoksi mainittakoon että 54:n vaakaputki on vain 10 mm 56:n vastaavaa lyhyempi. Tärkeintä kuitenkin että sopiii.

----------


## marmi

> Tarkkuuden vuoksi mainittakoon että 54:n vaakaputki on vain 10 mm 56:n vastaavaa lyhyempi. Tärkeintä kuitenkin että sopiii.



Aivan joo, seat tubessa ero onkin sitten 45 mm, kun muiden kokojen välillä 20-30 mm. 

Satula on siis satulatolppaan merkatussa minimissä ja ainakin silmämääräisesti sentin pari ylempänä kuin tanko. Tiedostin kyllä heti pyörän saatuani kasaan, että aika rajoilla mennään, mutta kerta tuntuu itsestä (vielä..) hyvältä niin se riittää.  :Hymy:  Ens pyörää sitten paremmalla kokemuksella ja tiedoilla hakemaan.

Edit: Pyörä muuten 11-25-takapakalla, kun sitä täällä foorumilla suositeltiin, ja aikamoinen mäki saa olla, että 25-piikkisellekään olisi käyttöä. Puijolle en ole kyllä vielä kokeillut kiivetä.  :Vink:

----------


## AION

Ja tarkeentaakseni vielä, että kokoni on 181/87 ja runko on 58.
Satula on kohdassa 16mm, stonga tiputettu 5mm (varaa vielä 20mm) ja satulaa siirretty eteenpäin noin 10mm.

Eli todella passeli, ja stongaa saa tosiaan vielä todella paljon alaspäin kun selkä tottuu ja jos alkaa tuntua siltä. Onhan tuo nyt jo tollasen ~10cm alempana kuin satula.


Oonko oikeassa jos väitän, että Canyonilla on 58cm koko ensimmäinen, jota ei ole slopettu yhtään? 

Broidilla on 54cm ja se on slopettu aika rajusti, ei meinaa kahta pulloa mahtua millään  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja niin Canyonin halpiksilla ajelijat, kattokaas niitten Axiumien kunto heti paketista ja jos tuntuu pinnat löysältä niin viekää rihdattavaksi johonkin. 

Broidin takakiekko on pikkasen (0.5mm) heitto suoraan paketista ja itsellä on tässä ekojen satojen aikana tullut kanssa sellanen 0.5mm heitto tohon kiekkoon. Ehkä itseasiassa vähän enempi, eikä sitä ole mihinkään kolisteltu.

----------


## tienlaita

> Tarkkuuden vuoksi mainittakoon että 54:n vaakaputki on vain 10 mm 56:n vastaavaa lyhyempi. Tärkeintä kuitenkin että sopiii.



Satulaputken kulma muuttunee noitten kokojen välillä, joten vaikutus on 10mm isompi.  Toisin sanoen kun kulma jyrkkenee rungon reach kasvaa.





> Maanantaina saapui Roadlite 6.0 56cm rungolla (omat  mitat 179/84). Vaikuttaa juuri sopivalta - ainakin kun on pyörän  säätänyt eri sivustoilta löytyvillä ohjeilla. Satula tosin on  minimissään alhaalla.



Miten on mahdollista 84cm jaloilla että satula on niin alhaalla kuin se menee? Katselin kuvaakin tuolta enkä hoksaa: http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=2105 Kuinka alhaalla se minimi on ja mikä sitä rajoittaa?

----------


## tienlaita

Kokeilin huvikseni tuota laskuria ja hämmästyin.  Ehdottaa nimittäin 62 koon runkoa, vaikka yläkroppa on suhteellisen lyhyt eli ei tunnu ottavan sitä lainkaan huomioon.  Tuloksena olisikin liian pitkä pyörä, sillä stemmi tulisi olla tuon rungon reachilla jotain 70mm paikkeilla, mikä tuskin painopisteenkään takia on yhtään hyvä.   184/89

(No tämä muuten vain, sillä tiedän kyllä että tarvitsen suhteessa lyhyen rungon.)

edit.  taytyypä tarkistaa tuo asia.  Ehkäpä se reach ei olekaan verraten niin paljoa kuin luulin.... 

edit2  joopa joo, muistin ihan väärin!  Mulla on XL Salsa Fargossa reach 394,9 ja sopiva stemmi 110mm.  62 Roadlitessa reach 397, joten ihan hyvähän se sittenkin!   :Hymy:   :Hymy: 

Fargossa stack 670,9, jolla tanko on aika tasan satulan korkeudella ilman spacereitä -6 asteen stemmillä.  Roadlitessä stack 637, joten sillä tulisi tanko noin 35mm alemmaksi (tai toki vähän enemmän vielä stemmin kulmaa valitsemalla.)


edit3.  Toisaalta tanko alemmaksi tarkoittaa samalla että stemmi vähän lyhyemmäksi.. joten tiedä tuosta "ihan hyvä".   Ei uskaltaisi kokeilematta ostaa.  


edit4  Emäputken kulmakin jäi huomioimatta, jossa on iso ero 71 vs 74,5 astetta, ja kun Fargon emäputki nousee enemmän stackin päälle, tuo se tankoa lähemmäs.  (tämä muuttaa myös sitä että Roadlitessa saisi myös tankoa enemmän alemmas kuin tuon 35mm..)  Aika paljon huomioitavaa virtuaalisessa sovituksessa!   :Leveä hymy:   Jo riittää, onneksi selväksi tuli!  Summa summarum: ensimmäinen huomio oli ihan aiheellinen että oudon tuloksen laskuri antoi.  Eikä 60cm runko muuttaisi juuri tilannetta - siksi pieni on reachin ero siinä vielä.

Oikein kiva laskuri, mutta ei hyvä. Hyvä se olisi, jos varoittaisi: _"Kyseenalaisen lyhyt stemmi meidän rungoillamme - ehkäpä olisi hyvä katsella kilpailijoitten geometrioita?"_  Heh.

----------


## Coasting

176 pitkä ja tuo 54 koko tuntuu sopivalta. En ainakaan isompaa haluaisi.

Compact Ultegran 25 (/39) ratas riittää kyllä paikallisissa mäissä mutta isossa alamäessä tahtoo välitykset loppua (12 / 53)

----------


## PPU

> Compact Ultegran 25 (/39) ratas riittää kyllä paikallisissa mäissä mutta isossa alamäessä tahtoo välitykset loppua (12 / 53)



12/53 kulkee 100 kadenssilla 56kmh.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/

----------


## Jani R.

> 12/53 kulkee 100 kadenssilla 56kmh.
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/



Yhteislenkillä on samoilla välityksillä kokeiltu 68 km/h, mutta siinä vaiheessa jalat eivät olisi enää lujempaa menneetkään. Kadenssia en huomannut tilanteessa katsoa mutta pitkälle päälle sadan mentiin (120-125). Usko pois että ihan riittävästi kulkee. Tasaisella omin voimin, ilman peesiapua 50 km/h on tiukassa.

Jos tosiaan on kompakti-kammet, niin niissä on sitten  									 																				 50/34-rattaat edessä Canyonin sivujen mukaan. Jos olet kierroskone, niin 12/50-välityksellä kulkee 100-kadenssilla 52 km/h ja hieman isompi mies runttaa 90-kadenssilla 47 km/h. Silloin välitykset voi loppuakin, jos tykkää ajaa lujaa.

----------


## PPU

> Usko pois että ihan riittävästi kulkee.



En toki epäile.
Edellinen kommenttini oli vain toteamus.

Täällä valitettavasti 46 eturieska riittää mainiosti ja tiedän kyllä miksi..

----------


## tienlaita

Tuolla alempana Kuntoilussa ja ajotekniikassa on aktiivinen ketju "Neuvoja vauhdin lisäämiseksi".  Kun sen näin tietenkin ajattelin että pitää sotkea lujempaa.  :Hymy:   Mutta näköjään oikea neuvo voi joskus olla myös isompi välitys.  :Hymy: 

Tuota noin niin, mitäs sitä alamäessä... kun muutenkin matka etenee...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kokeilin huvikseni tuota laskuria ja hämmästyin.  Ehdottaa nimittäin 62 koon runkoa, vaikka yläkroppa on suhteellisen lyhyt eli ei tunnu ottavan sitä lainkaan huomioon.  Tuloksena olisikin liian pitkä pyörä, sillä stemmi tulisi olla tuon rungon reachilla jotain 70mm paikkeilla, mikä tuskin painopisteenkään takia on yhtään hyvä.   184/89



Tuosta laskurista (ja sähköpostineuvonnasta) olen itsekin Canyonia halajavia varoitellut. Siihen ei kannata luottaa, jos mittasuhteet ovat vähänkään "epästandardit". Mulla on 60-senttinen runko 191/93 mitoilla ja se on just passeli, kun vaihdoin stemmin 90-milliseksi. Laskurin kauppaama 62 olisi ollut jo liian iso ja 64:aakin suosittelivat sähköpostitse, kun kysyin...

----------


## kolistelija

Laskurilla tulee helposti liian iso pyörä. Siihen ei kannata sokeasti luottaa. Mulle (187/91) 60 koko sopii kuin hansikas 100mm stemmillä, laskuri ehdotti muistaakseni 62 kokoista.

edit:
Oho, ehdottaakin 64 kokoa...

----------


## marmi

> Miten on mahdollista 84cm jaloilla että satula on niin alhaalla kuin se menee? Katselin kuvaakin tuolta enkä hoksaa: http://www.canyon.com/_en/roadbikes/bike.html?b=2105 Kuinka alhaalla se minimi on ja mikä sitä rajoittaa?



Satulaputkessa on "asteikko", jossa taitaa lukea jopa min/max asteikoin päissä. "Minimissäänkin" siis satula on ylempänä kuin tanko. Mutta ei hätää, nostin jo satulaa hiukan, kun alkoi kilometrien myötä siltä tuntumaan..

Käytin itse apuna myös tätä(kin) laskuria: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za...LCULATOR_INTRO

Ja vertasin tuloksia Canyonin geometritaulukkoon + Canyonin laskuriin. Samoihin päätyivät..

----------


## zerohero

Speedmax cf alkoi kiinnostaa.Koko olisi varmaan M, koska oma koko 187 ja insemi 89. Ainoastaan tuo koko merkintä alkoi mietityttämään, sillä M-koko kuulostaa pieneltä ( tällä hetkellä Nishikin hybridi koka XL ja Bianchi kokoa 57) Olenko tosiaan Canyonin koossa M-kokoinen kuski? http://www.canyon.com/_en/triathlonb...ke.html?b=2136

----------


## turot

> Speedmax cf alkoi kiinnostaa.Koko olisi varmaan M, koska oma koko 187 ja insemi 89. Ainoastaan tuo koko merkintä alkoi mietityttämään, sillä M-koko kuulostaa pieneltä ( tällä hetkellä Nishikin hybridi koka XL ja Bianchi kokoa 57) Olenko tosiaan Canyonin koossa M-kokoinen kuski? http://www.canyon.com/_en/triathlonb...ke.html?b=2136



Nyt saa kyllä joku toinen tehdä lopullisen suosituksen, mutta L-koko kuulostaa noilla mitoilla oikeammalta. Voi mennä ohjaamo aika lyhyeksi muuten.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Speedmax cf alkoi kiinnostaa.Koko olisi varmaan M, koska oma koko 187 ja insemi 89. Ainoastaan tuo koko merkintä alkoi mietityttämään, sillä M-koko kuulostaa pieneltä ( tällä hetkellä Nishikin hybridi koka XL ja Bianchi kokoa 57) Olenko tosiaan Canyonin koossa M-kokoinen kuski? http://www.canyon.com/_en/triathlonb...ke.html?b=2136



Molemmat mittani ovat sentin pienemmät kuin Sinulla ja ajan 57 vaakaputkisella maantiepyörällä jossa on 12 sentin stemmi.

----------


## zerohero

> Nyt saa kyllä joku toinen tehdä lopullisen suosituksen, mutta L-koko kuulostaa noilla mitoilla oikeammalta. Voi mennä ohjaamo aika lyhyeksi muuten.



Top tube on kuitenkin 57 cm M-kokoisessa ja L-kokoisessa menee jo aikaa pitkäksi 59,5cm. Canyonin laskuri suosittelee tosiaan tota M-kokoa. Vai pitäisikö tri-geaometriassa olla vaakaputki maantiepyörää pidempi?

----------


## tienlaita

Näin lähes triathlon ummikon näkökulmasta ihmettelen miten maantiepyörän sovitusta voi verrata triathon pyörään?  Satulaputki on äärimmäisen jyrkkä, satulan  kärki keskiön tasalla, makaava asento käsivarsien varassa.  No, nuo luettelemani asiat ovat jostain hämärästi tarttuneet mieleeni ja voivat olla pielessäkin. Mutta ihan kiva olisi tietää tästä!

edit.  tuollahan siitäkin on: http://bikedynamics.co.uk/FitGuideTT.htm

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Canyon Ultimate CF SLX 8.0 review

Ei mulla muuta  :Hymy:

----------


## Raijkaard

> Canyon Ultimate CF SLX 8.0 review Ei mulla muuta



Maksettu testi, epätarkat, subjektiiviset havainnot ajotuntumasta.. ei vakuuta. Sitäpaitsi se on saksalainen, eli sen on PAKKO olla täryjyrä, ei noi balsamikuidut auta tohon saksalaisuuteen. Pitäs olla italialainen sielukas alumiinitolppa, katos, siellä osataan tehdä villareita.

Tulin just 120km lenkiltä omalla CFllä ja ihan paska se oli, ja on, mitä sitä kiertelemään.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tulin just 120km lenkiltä omalla CFllä ja ihan paska se oli, ja on, mitä sitä kiertelemään.



Köyhän on pakko olla nöyrä  :Sarkastinen:  .

----------


## ALVIR

Ultimate cf harkinnassa mutta koko mietityttää 58 ja 60 välillä. Canyonin laskuri tarjoaa 60:stä, oon kuitenkin harkinnut 58 kokoa sillä siinä vaakaputken pituus tuntuisi juuri sopivalta nykyiseen verrattuna. Tuntuu siltä, että laskuri katsoo tuon koon pelkän inseamin perusteella? Mitat 184/88...

----------


## Jani R.

> Tuntuu siltä, että laskuri katsoo tuon koon pelkän inseamin perusteella?



Näinhän se tuntuu tekevän.

----------


## kolistelija

> Ultimate cf harkinnassa mutta koko mietityttää 58 ja 60 välillä. Canyonin laskuri tarjoaa 60:stä, oon kuitenkin harkinnut 58 kokoa sillä siinä vaakaputken pituus tuntuisi juuri sopivalta nykyiseen verrattuna. Tuntuu siltä, että laskuri katsoo tuon koon pelkän inseamin perusteella? Mitat 184/88...



Sanoisin että 58 voisi sopia. Tuo 60 on varmaan jo vähän iso. Minä olen 187/91 ja tuo 60 on just siinä rajalla ettei olisi liian iso. Reidet mulla on aika lyhyet joten joudun laittamaan satulan melkein niin eteen kuin tolppaa antaa periksi ja stemmin vaihdoin 100mm pituiseen. Olisi varmaan tuo 58 ollut mullekin parempi, vaikka sitten pidemmällä stemmillä ellei muuten.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Ultimate cf harkinnassa mutta koko mietityttää 58 ja 60 välillä. Canyonin laskuri tarjoaa 60:stä, oon kuitenkin harkinnut 58 kokoa sillä siinä vaakaputken pituus tuntuisi juuri sopivalta nykyiseen verrattuna. Tuntuu siltä, että laskuri katsoo tuon koon pelkän inseamin perusteella? Mitat 184/88...



Ehtottomasti 58. Siihen laskuriin ei tosiaankaan ole luottamista.

----------


## Raijkaard

Kyllä, 58 on ALVIR sun koko.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Lisää testiä:

http://road.cc/content/review/36714-...mate-cf-slx-80

----------


## Manu Aali

ALVIRille;

Meikäläisellä mitat on 183/87 ja 58 tuntuu tällä vajaan tonnin kokemuksella varsin mainiolta. Hankin 120mm stemmin, mutta en ole vielä ehtinyt testata sen vaikutusta. Mukana tuleva 110mm stemmi tuntuu varsin hyvälle, mutta halusin testata himpun pidempää ja sattui onneksi torilta sellainen löytymään.

----------


## jannevaro

Minullakin 58 ja mitat 189/88. Stemmin vaihdoin pidempään. Eli ota Alvir sinäkin se 58.

----------


## Xamnala

> Minullakin 58 ja mitat 189/88. Stemmin vaihdoin pidempään. Eli ota Alvir sinäkin se 58.



58 täälläkin. Mitat 189/89 120 mm stemmillä. Sopii kuin nenä päähän.

----------


## HIEMAN_KARMII

Päivää taloon. Olen hommaamassa ensimmäistä maantiefillaria ja olen päätynyt muutaman mutkan kautta Canyonin Ultimate AL 8.0:aan. Koon valinta vain mietityttää. Mittailin itseäni Competitive Cyclistin ohjeiden mukaan, mitat ovat tässä:




```
Inseam:                82
Trunk:                 65.5
Forearm:               35
Arm:                   65
Thigh:                 62
Lower Leg:             55
Sternal Notch:         145
Total Body Height:     176.5
```


Näillä spekseillä CC ehdottaa seuraavaa:




```
The Competitive Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c:   53.1 - 53.6
Seat tube range c-t:   54.7 - 55.2
Top tube length:       54.6 - 55.0
Stem Length:           11.2 - 11.8
BB-Saddle Position:    70.2 - 72.2
Saddle-Handlebar:      53.5 - 54.1
Saddle Setback:        5.2 - 5.6


The Eddy Fit (cm)
-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c:   54.3 - 54.8
Seat tube range c-t:   55.9 - 56.4
Top tube length:       54.6 - 55.0
Stem Length:           10.1 - 10.7
BB-Saddle Position:    69.4 - 71.4
Saddle-Handlebar:      54.3 - 54.9
Saddle Setback:        6.4 - 6.8
```


Nähdäkseni tuo tasapainoilee juuri AL 8:n kokojen 54 ja 56 rajoilla. Olisiko teillä näkemystä kumpi olisi järkevämpi kun tarkoituksena olisi mahdollisesti polkea (itselleni) hieman pidempiäkin matkoja?

----------


## SykkeListi

180/86 inseam Canyon kuskilla 56 cm Al Ultimate 12 cm stemmillä juuri sopiva. Eli 176/82 cm veikkaisin 54 cm:ää. Vastuu vanhaan tapaan lukijalla...

----------


## HIEMAN_KARMII

> veikkaisin 54 cm:ää. Vastuu vanhaan tapaan lukijalla...



Kiitokset arviosta! Kannan vastuuni kuin mies.  :Hymy:

----------


## rhubarb

Ehdottomasti 54.

----------


## Jani R.

> Nähdäkseni tuo tasapainoilee juuri AL 8:n kokojen 54 ja 56 rajoilla. Olisiko teillä näkemystä kumpi olisi järkevämpi kun tarkoituksena olisi mahdollisesti polkea (itselleni) hieman pidempiäkin matkoja?



54 ja pidennä stemmiä tarvittaessa myöhemmin.

----------


## lintumies

> Päivää taloon. Olen hommaamassa ensimmäistä maantiefillaria ja olen päätynyt muutaman mutkan kautta Canyonin Ultimate AL 8.0:aan. Koon valinta vain mietityttää. Mittailin itseäni Competitive Cyclistin ohjeiden mukaan, mitat ovat tässä:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Inseam:                82
> Trunk:                 65.5
> Forearm:               35
> ...



Ultimate AL 8.0 kompaktikammilla koossa 54 näyttää olevan saatavana vasta viikolla 35, mutta hyvää kannattaa odottaa:-) Campan varaosat ja ketjutyökalut tietävät kyllä sitten pientä lisähintaa. Kannattaa harkita myös 9.0 SL mallia, jossa vielä paremmat Ksyrium Elite kiekot ja SRAM-osasarja.

----------


## HIEMAN_KARMII

> Ultimate AL 8.0 kompaktikammilla koossa 54 näyttää olevan saatavana vasta viikolla 35, mutta hyvää kannattaa odottaa:-) Campan varaosat ja ketjutyökalut tietävät kyllä sitten pientä lisähintaa. Kannattaa harkita myös 9.0 SL mallia, jossa vielä paremmat Ksyrium Elite kiekot ja SRAM-osasarja.



Tuo onkin asia jota olen miettinyt juuri kompaktikampien pitkän toimitusajan vuoksi. Koska kokemusta kummastakaan kampityypistä ei ole, kumpikaan niistä tuskin fillarointikokemusta pilaa totaalisesti.  :Hymy: 

Samoin osasarjan valinta välillä Campagnolo Athena/Shimano Ultegra/SRAM Force tuottaa hieman hikeä otsalle. Mitä arvosteluja olen lukenut, kyseessä ovat ilmeisesti suht saman hintaiset ja saman laatuiset osat. Maallikolle suurin ero lienee vaihdevipujen(?) sijoittelussa ja toiminnassa. Kokeiltua: Shimanon jarruvipua painamalla vaihtaminen ei oikein miellyttänyt, SRAM oli ihan jees, Campagnolon peukalonappi tuntui kivalta. Hankalia juttuja.  :Hymy: 

Ajamaan olisi tosi jees päästä piakkoin, eikä viikolla 35 - sittenhän olisi kesä ohi jo!

----------


## Privileged

Nyt on ensimmäinen pidempi lenkki (Pirkan Pyöräily 134km) heitetty Canyon Ultimate CF 7.0:lla. Hinta/laatu-suhteelta mielestäni erinomainen hankinta.. eli hyvin tyytyväinen olen hankintaani ja ajotuntumakin on huomattavasti parempi verrattuna cyclokrossariini. Tilasin koon 54 mittojeni ollessa pituus:175cm inseam:n.85cm ja koko osui aivan nappiin. 23.5 maanantaina tilasin ja seuraavana maanantaina pyörä saapui kotiovelle... eli kohtuu nopea oli toimitus.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jman

> 54 ja pidennä stemmiä tarvittaessa myöhemmin.



...mutta ei kuitenkaan liian myöhään. Kuukauden sisään stemmin saa 20€+pk. Sen jälkeen se onkin se vajaat 100€+pk. Ja tuohon Canyoniinhan ei sitten mene kuin tuo Ritchey mitä saa vain Canyonilta, Syntace F110 ja jotkin Spessun stemmit missä on shimmi. (Eli kun shimmin ottaa pois niin menee Canyonin 1 1/4" putkeen)

----------


## Jani R.

> Ja tuohon Canyoniinhan ei sitten mene kuin tuo Ritchey mitä saa vain Canyonilta, Syntace F110 ja jotkin Spessun stemmit missä on shimmi. (Eli kun shimmin ottaa pois niin menee Canyonin 1 1/4" putkeen)



Olin jo kauan sitten iloinen että tuo oma pyöräni on vuosimallia 2007 ja siihen menee mikä tahansa halppis-stemmi ebaystä, joka käy 1 1/8"-putkeen.

----------


## sheikki79

Onks tilannetta seuraavilla tarkentunu tuleeko tourin käynnistyttyä Canyon:lla pyörät alennuksiin ja millaisia alennuksia vois odottaa.. Onko mahd. kaikki mallit ja venyykö toimitus ajat silloin kuinka pitkiksi? Olis mukava tietää kannattaako jäädä odottaan?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Onks tilannetta seuraavilla tarkentunu tuleeko tourin käynnistyttyä Canyon:lla pyörät alennuksiin ja millaisia alennuksia vois odottaa.. Onko mahd. kaikki mallit ja venyykö toimitus ajat silloin kuinka pitkiksi? Olis mukava tietää kannattaako jäädä odottaan?



Nykyisistä keskimääräisistä toimitusajoista päätellen Canyonilla ei välttämättä ole mitään suurempaa tarvetta suurisuuntaisiin alennusmyynteihin. Kauppa käy muutenkin. 

Villi arvaus: jotkut mallit tulevat -15% aleen Tourin ajaksi ja That's It.

----------


## jeijei

Viime vuonna sai jämäeriä aika hyvällä alella ja rungot olivat Tourin aikana kahteen otteeseen max -40%!! 
Viimevuotisia saa ihan kohtalaisilla alennuksilla, mutta pojilla näyttää myynti vetävän niin hyvin, että jos on yleinen koko, niin en menisi pistämään rahojani likoon kokojen saatavuuden puolesta

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> ... ja rungot olivat Tourin aikana kahteen otteeseen max -40%!!



Kyllä ne oli parhaimmillaan -50%. Silloin piti olla osta-napin kanssa aika vikkelä  :Hymy:

----------


## jeijei

> Kyllä ne oli parhaimmillaan -50%. Silloin piti olla osta-napin kanssa aika vikkelä



ei sitä aina oikein voi muitaa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## sheikki79

Ovat tainneet erinäisten testien ja koeajojen tulokset nostaa myyntejä  :Hymy:

----------


## sheikki79

Tuleeko ne tarjoukset outletin puolelle vai mistä niitä vois sitten seurailla?

----------


## Raijkaard

Kyllä ne bannerit sitten huutaa etusivulla ja shopissa on sivalletut hinnat, kun niiden aika on. Et sä niitä missaa.

----------


## Antti_S

> Tuleeko ne tarjoukset outletin puolelle vai mistä niitä vois sitten seurailla?



Tilaat tuon uutiskirjeen niin tieto alen alkamisesta alennettuine hintoineen tulee n. vuorokausi etukäteen. Ehdit vähän reagoimaan tilanteeseen.

nimimerkillä syksyn sparbuch uhri ja tyytyväinen sellainen  :Hymy:

----------


## Spica

Miten paljon eroa Canyonilla on noissa AL rungoissa, vai kannattaako katsoa vain osasarjoja/kiekkoja muita romppeita kun pyöräänsä valitsee?  :Sekaisin:  
Mietin vain, että kuinka paljon eroja löytyy roadliten pyöristä ja noista ultimate al pyöristä rungoissa, vai tuleeko hintaero pääasiassa muiden osien takia.

----------


## kolistelija

> Miten paljon eroa Canyonilla on noissa AL rungoissa, vai kannattaako katsoa vain osasarjoja/kiekkoja muita romppeita kun pyöräänsä valitsee?  
> Mietin vain, että kuinka paljon eroja löytyy roadliten pyöristä ja noista ultimate al pyöristä rungoissa, vai tuleeko hintaero pääasiassa muiden osien takia.



Roadlitessa on alumiininen satulaputki ja 1 1/8" kaulaputki. Ultimate AL:ssä taas kuitu-/basalttitolppa ja 1 1/4" haarukka jotka ovat samat kuin Ultimate CF/CF SLX rungoissa. Siinä varmaan merkittävimmät erot, eiköhän itse rungotkin ole eri tuntuiset.

----------


## Jman

> Onkohan tämä nyt sitten tota samaa tautia mitä on  näemmä liikkeellä?   Canyon Ultimate Cf Pro on runko.      
>  
>  Ja isompana:   
> http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/2...racket31of.jpg



Eli tästä on kyse. Nyt tuli sitten vastaus, että pitäisi runko lähettää Koblenziin... =(

Olikos täällä jollain kokemusta rungon lähettämisestä? Milläs tommosen nyt sitten pakkaa ja millä täältä periferiasta saa lähetettyä?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Eli tästä on kyse. Nyt tuli sitten vastaus, että pitäisi runko lähettää Koblenziin... =(
> 
> Olikos täällä jollain kokemusta rungon lähettämisestä? Milläs tommosen nyt sitten pakkaa ja millä täältä periferiasta saa lähetettyä?



Yäks. Joustamattoman lelumiinin ja hivenen joustavan kuidun yhteen naittaminen on aina vaikeata. Alkoiko keskiö naksua vai huomasitko vaan halkeaman? 

Takuukeikkahan tuo on, mutta takuusta ei saa uutta ajokautta  :Vihainen: . Tuosta syystä mulla on backuppina maasturi ja lähistöllä harjumaastoa... 

Kai sulla on se Bikeguard-loota tallessa  :Sarkastinen: . Ei muuta kuin kuriirin vietäväksi. Kallistahan se on, mutta Canyon ymmärtääkseni maksaa viulut kuittia vastaan.

----------


## Jman

> Yäks. Joustamattoman lelumiinin ja hivenen joustavan kuidun yhteen naittaminen on aina vaikeata. Alkoiko keskiö naksua vai huomasitko vaan halkeaman? 
> 
> Takuukeikkahan tuo on, mutta takuusta ei saa uutta ajokautta . Tuosta syystä mulla on backuppina maasturi ja lähistöllä harjumaastoa... 
> 
> Kai sulla on se Bikeguard-loota tallessa . Ei muuta kuin kuriirin vietäväksi. Kallistahan se on, mutta Canyon ymmärtääkseni maksaa viulut kuittia vastaan.



Ei oireile mitenkään, huomasin vaan ton maalin repeilyn tossa. Ei hirveesti napostelisi lähetellä keskellä kautta runkoa mihinkään Saksaan. Mitenköhän noi kammet edes saa tosta irti... =(

Eikä ole mitään muuta pyörääkään kuin tuo käyttösinkula. *ttu näitten kanssa.

Eikä mitään yksiön kokoista pahvilaatikkoa tietenkään ole yli vuotta säilyttäny. Pitää varmaan jostain Bike planetissa käydä kyselemässä jotain pahvilootaa...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Ei oireile mitenkään, huomasin vaan ton maalin repeilyn tossa. Ei hirveesti napostelisi lähetellä keskellä kautta runkoa mihinkään Saksaan.



No jos ei se napsu eika rutise niin onnistuiskohan tuon korjaamisen lykkääminen talvisaikaan? Tuo ei liene mikään vaarallinen vika. Minä ehkä kysyisin Günter Canyonilta, saako tuolla rungolla heidän mielestään ajaa kauden loppuun. 

Käytännössähän noita ei korjata vaan hajonnut runko menee hylkyyn. Takuustakin voisi siksi ehkä ehdottaa sellaista diiliä, että lähettävät uuden rungon Suomeen ja sinä sitten pistät wanhan takaisin samassa boksissa. Jos vika ei jostain syystä menisi takuuseen, Canyon voisi veloittaa luottokorttia crash replacement -hinnan mukaisesti.

----------


## Antti_S

> Eli tästä on kyse. Nyt tuli sitten vastaus, että pitäisi runko lähettää Koblenziin... =(
> 
> Olikos täällä jollain kokemusta rungon lähettämisestä? Milläs tommosen nyt sitten pakkaa ja millä täältä periferiasta saa lähetettyä?



On kokemusta. Posti ei kuljeta kuin max. pituus+ympärysmitta=200cm eli ei mene runko siihen pakettiin. Kuriirifirmat veloittaa yksityishenkilönä lähes 300e mitä Canyon ei suostu korvaamaan.
Heidän vastaus oli minulle, että Suomesta on lähetetty alle 100e kuluilla aina. Tosin eivät sitten suostuneet kertomaan firman nimeä.
Omani lähetin sitten työnantajani DHL diilin kautta ja kuluja ilmeisesti jotain 100-150e. Ovat varmaan korvanneet meidän firmalle, koska eivät ole minulta sitä kyselleet. 

Uusi runko tuli itselle mukisematta, mutta taisihan siinä vierähtää toista kuukautta. Omaksi onneksi oli talvi. Kerro toki miten käy, tuskin on viimeinen takuu case tämä.

----------


## OMT

> On kokemusta. Posti ei kuljeta kuin max. pituus+ympärysmitta=200cm eli ei mene runko siihen pakettiin.



Onkohan tämä näin? Vein viime viikolla rungon postiin pyörälaatikosta askarrellussa paketissa, joka varmasti ylitti tuon mitan. Kukaan ei sanonut mitään ja maksoin jotain 53e (pikana). Saksaan piti laatikon lähteä, vaan nyt alkoi mietityttämään, että onkohan se sittenkään lähtenyt yhtään mihinkään...

----------


## McHaka

Itse maantienyyppänä katselen tässä Canyonin Ultimate AL 8.0:aa  (Campagnolo Athena 11) / 9.0:aa (Shimano Ultegra). Osasarjalle on  sinällään sama, vaikka työkalut löytyy Shimanolle jo ennestään, koska  Campagnolon setti on satasen halvempi (ja 100g kevyempi!). Niinpä  määrääväksi tekijäksi tulee runkokoko, koska pyöriä on saatavilla heti koosta riippuen.

 Olen nyt mittaillut tuota matkaa haarovälistä maahan jokusen kerran ja  jopa kaverikin on elimiäni päässyt mittailemaan. Tulokset vaihtelevat  87 - 89 cm välillä riippuen siitä, kuinka kovasti vatupassia haaroväliini  survon. Istuessahan se satula sinne uppoaa aika syvälle, joten kumman lukeman mukaan otan runkokoon?

Canyonin mittari ehdottelee 60 cm runkoa 87 cm jaloille ja 62 cm runkoa  89 cm jaloille. Foorumilta olen kuitenkin päätellyt, että 87 cm olisi  ennemminkin 58. Mitähän lukemaa tässä pitäisi nyt uskoa? 60 cm alkaa  tuntua aika hyvältä vaihtoehdolta, 62 vähän turhan isolta. En ole mikään maailman notkein kilpapyöräilijä varmasti, joten mitoitus saa olla ennemminkin mukavuuteen painottuva.

Muut mittani ovat: pituus 184 cm, torson mitta 64 cm, käsien mitta suurehko 73 cm ja painoa jotain alta 75 kg.

Vai olisiko tätä kannattanut kysyä ennemmin runkokoko-tredissä?

----------


## SP78

Sanoisin 58...

Itsellä mittaa 183 cm ja jalansisämitta 86 cm... 58 ainakin sopii itselle.

----------


## McHaka

> Sanoisin 58...
> 
> Itsellä mittaa 183 cm ja jalansisämitta 86 cm... 58 ainakin sopii itselle.



Sepä se tässä onkin kysymys, että miksi näin? Jos sisämitta on minulla mittausten keskiarvolla sen 2 cm pitempi (1 - 3cm), niin eikö sen pitäisi runkokoossakin näkyä? Niin ja kun näytetään puhuvan kaikista eri fiteistä, niin onko se ajoasentosi sitten se competitive, Eddy vai ranskalainen?

Saankos kysyä mittoja? Eli mitenkäs pitkä matka sinulla nyt sitten tulee navan keskeltä putken myötäisesti satulan päälle? Entä tästä pisteestä sarvien vaakaputken keskelle? Kuinka paljon satulaa voi järkevissä rajoissa tässä kohdalla venkslata ylös-alas? Ja viimeisempänä se, kuinka paljon on väliä haarovälistä tankoon, kun seisot pyörän päällä? Nämä olisivat tällaisia asioita, jotka kiinnostaisivat.

----------


## kolistelija

Vartalosta riippuen noilla mitoilla voi mennä 56, 58 tai jopa 60 jos hurjempaa asentoa kaipaat.

Olen 187/91cm gorillakäsi ja ajan 60cm rungolla. Olisi pitänyt ottaa 58cm jo pelkästään jyrkemmän satulakulman takia, lyhyt reisi pakottaa käyttämään satulatolpan säädön etureunaa ja silti jouduin vaihtamaan stemmin sentin lyhyempään hyvän asennon saamiseksi. Nyt minulla on lyhyemmällä stemmillä ja jyrkällä keulalla varustettu vekotin joka on toki kiva mutkissa mutta vähän hermostuneen oloinen suoralla.

----------


## Raijkaard

58 istunee luontevimmin McHakalle. 56, 58 ja 60, kaikilla voit ajaa, mutta keskimmäinen antaa eniten säätövaraa, kun mieli parin lenkin jälkeen alkaa asettua. Ei ne muutamat sentit sisäsaumassa vielä mitään noista koista vääräksi tee, mutta stemmin kanssa pelaat molemmissa ääripäissä, 58 mennee ihan tehdasasetuksin.

Itellä stock 58 ultimate cf ja mitat 187/84.

----------


## mooppari

Jos joku 185-senttinen pähkäilee Roadliten runkokokojen kanssa, niin ainakin meikäläiselle 58 oli reilun tuhannen ajokilometrin perusteella ihan nappivalinta. Haarusvälini mittaa en valitettavasti muista.

----------


## Mika K

Itse kävin tuossa koeajamassa 62cm Canyonin CF SLX:ää ja tuo tuntui melko hyvältä, vaikkakin 120mm stemmillä ihan hitusen turhan pitkältä. Ja omat mitat 189cm ja inseam 89-90cm, nykyisessä perinteisessä maantiepelissä on 59cm ETT ja 11cm stemmi.

Nyt omien pähkäilyjen jälkeen olen päätymässä siihen 60cm kokoon, jos se Canyon on. ETT on hieman lyhyt omiin nykyisiin fillareihin verraten, mutta myös muita nykyisen "kompaktigeon" mukaisia runkoja koeajaessa olen ollut kokoa pienempään tyytyväinen kuin ennen. Tuntuu aika hassulta näillä mitoilla katsella alle 60cm runkoja eli joillakin merkeillä jopa sitä 58:ia, mutta minkäs teet  :Vink:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Sepä se tässä onkin kysymys, että miksi näin? Jos sisämitta on minulla mittausten keskiarvolla sen 2 cm pitempi (1 - 3cm), niin eikö sen pitäisi runkokoossakin näkyä?



Nääh... pitkäkoipinen vaan nostaa satulan korkeammalle  :Hymy: . Satulan korkeussuunnassa on aika paljon säätövaraa, mutta vaakasuunnassa niukemmin. Jos "ohjaamon" pituutta ei saa kohdilleen, seuraa fillarin vaihto. 





> Niin ja kun näytetään puhuvan kaikista eri fiteistä, niin onko se  ajoasentosi sitten se competitive, Eddy vai ranskalainen?



Meikälle on sopinut "Competitive fit", vaikka en todellakaan ole mikään kilpailullinen tyyppi. 

Niin ja muuten olen sitä mieltä, että 60-senttinen on sulle liian iso runko. 58 lienee sopivin. 56-senttinenkin voisi käydä ainakin stemmiä pidentämällä, mutta siinä rungossa voi loppua satulatolpasta nostovara.

----------


## SP78

> Saankos kysyä mittoja? Eli mitenkäs pitkä matka sinulla nyt sitten tulee navan keskeltä putken myötäisesti satulan päälle? Entä tästä pisteestä sarvien vaakaputken keskelle?...
> 
>  Ja viimeisempänä se, kuinka paljon on väliä haarovälistä tankoon, kun seisot pyörän päällä? Nämä olisivat tällaisia asioita, jotka kiinnostaisivat.




Ööö...  :Sekaisin: 

Jos keskiötä tarkoitit niin, keskiön keskeltä satulan päälle n. 78,5 cm ja satulan kärjestä tangon keskelle 57 cm...


Ja haaroväliin jää noin 3 sormea (etu, keski ja nimetön)...

----------


## McHaka

Toki keskiöstä. Aina sanat sokaisin näiltä osin. Kiitoksia noista! Nyt on jotain referenssiä, kun voi tuohon kaupunkipyörään vähän vertailla. Se on kyllä vähän liian pieni rungoltaan, kun satula on vedetty taakse ja melko ylös, mutta onpahan sillä saatu vähän tuntumaa kippurampaan ajoasentoon.

Jos haluat vaivata itseäsi vielä vaivata niin droppi sinne sarvien ylätasolle (tms. sopivaan paikkaan) vähän kiinnostelisi. Enköhän sitten osaa kuvitella itselleni pyörän ja lähettää pennoseni Saksanmaalle oikean saatekirjelmän säestyksellä.

----------


## Hulk

Ajattelin ottaa spacerit pois stemmin alta, mutta mites tuo stemmin päällä oleva reiällinen "tulppa" lähtee irti haarukkaputkesta? Ei äkkiseltään tuntunut ihan vetämällä lähteä..

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Ajattelin ottaa spacerit pois stemmin alta, mutta mites tuo stemmin päällä oleva reiällinen "tulppa" lähtee irti haarukkaputkesta? Ei äkkiseltään tuntunut ihan vetämällä lähteä..



Kyllä se vetämällä lähtee. Ei sitä pidä paikallaan kuin snadi kumitiivisterengas.

----------


## Hulk

> Kyllä se vetämällä lähtee. Ei sitä pidä paikallaan kuin snadi kumitiivisterengas.



Okei, kiitoksia tiedosta. 

Ei vaan tuntunut liikahtavan mihinkään kun yritin sitä kiskoa. No pitää jatkaa yrittämistä kuhan pääsee taas himaan.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Okei, kiitoksia tiedosta. 
> 
> Ei vaan tuntunut liikahtavan mihinkään kun yritin sitä kiskoa. No pitää jatkaa yrittämistä kuhan pääsee taas himaan.



Jos mikään muu ei auta, lue ohjeet  :Leveä hymy: : 

http://media.canyon.com/download/fah...anyon-RR-E.pdf

(Sivut 44-45) 

Stemmin löysääminen ennen tulpan irti nyhtämistä saattaa auttaa.

----------


## Raijkaard

Se on voimalaji toi tulpan repiminen. Peukalo sisään ja ulos.

----------


## Hulk

No lähtihän se. Ei todellakaan helpolla, enkä ole edes ihan hintelä  :Leveä hymy:  Lopputulos hyvä, tosin peukalot hellinä..

----------


## leecher

Tullut katseltua Canyonin sivuilta noita Aeroad CF malleja. Äkkiseltään googlaamalla mikään muu merkki ei pääse lähellekään noita hintoja.
Täytyy vakavasti laittaa harkintaan seuraavaksi pyöräksi tuollainen Aeroad CF kunnon osasarjalla ja kiekoilla.
Missähän pääsisi kokeilemaan XXL-koossa Aeroad CF mallia? Vaikuttaa erittäin mielenkiintoiselta.

----------


## Raijkaard

Joo, nää kanjonit on vähän tämmösiä. Jos riittäis rahat italialaiseen, niin ei tarttis aina kärsiä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Se on voimalaji toi tulpan repiminen. Peukalo sisään ja ulos.



Itse otin rengasmuovilla stemmin raosta työntämällä. Tulee vaivatta uolos ja säilyy sormet ehjänä.

----------


## Jman

> Tullut katseltua Canyonin sivuilta noita Aeroad CF malleja. Äkkiseltään googlaamalla mikään muu merkki ei pääse lähellekään noita hintoja.
> Täytyy vakavasti laittaa harkintaan seuraavaksi pyöräksi tuollainen Aeroad CF kunnon osasarjalla ja kiekoilla.
> Missähän pääsisi kokeilemaan XXL-koossa Aeroad CF mallia? Vaikuttaa erittäin mielenkiintoiselta.



Koblenzissa? =)

----------


## Jman

> No jos ei se napsu eika rutise niin onnistuiskohan tuon korjaamisen lykkääminen talvisaikaan? Tuo ei liene mikään vaarallinen vika. Minä ehkä kysyisin Günter Canyonilta, saako tuolla rungolla heidän mielestään ajaa kauden loppuun. 
> 
> Käytännössähän noita ei korjata vaan hajonnut runko menee hylkyyn. Takuustakin voisi siksi ehkä ehdottaa sellaista diiliä, että lähettävät uuden rungon Suomeen ja sinä sitten pistät wanhan takaisin samassa boksissa. Jos vika ei jostain syystä menisi takuuseen, Canyon voisi veloittaa luottokorttia crash replacement -hinnan mukaisesti.



Tehtiin niin, että ajelen vähän niin kuin omalla vastuulla kauden loppuun ja sitten lähetän tuon rungon sinne. Tosin tuo on nyt alkanut sen verran oireilemaan, eli napsumaan, että saattaa kuitenkin kausi loppua ennen aikaisesti. 

Ei tuolla taida kuitenkaan mihinkään porukkalenkeille ja kisoihin/tapahtumiin uskaltaa enää lähteä. Vaikka kuulemma ei se mitenkään palasiksi mene, mutta keskiölaakeri voi alkaa liikkumaan. Enpä sitten tiedä...

Sinänsä onnekasta, että pyörä on vain vuoden vanha. Takuuta kun on vain kaksi vuotta. Vähän kyllä on pistänyt miettimään, että seuraavaksi pyöräksi ei varmaan Canyonia uskalla ostaa. 

Satsaus johonkin toiseen merkkiin ei enää niin paha kuitenkaan seuraavan pyörän kohdalla ole, kun on jo hyvät kiekot ja osat valmiina...

Oli muuten vähän likaa tuossa kohdassa, tästä kuvasta näkyy vähän selkeämmin tuo kohta:

----------


## Thundermand

Pistänpä tähän vielä saman kuin toisellekin foorumille:

Ainakin tämän vuoden rungoilla ja maantiehaarukoilla on kuuden (6) vuoden takuu





> In addition to the legal requirements we voluntarily  offer a 6 year  warranty on this year's frames and forks for racing and  triathlon bikes  as well as on mountainbike frames (with the exception  of bearing  assemblies and suspension forks).



Muilla osilla on sitten kahden (2) vuoden takuu





> All other components are covered by the standard 2 year manufacturer's warranty.



Toki onhan se ikävää jos maantiepyöräilykausi keskeytyy näin ikävästi  :Irvistys:

----------


## jeijei

No kerpele. Mukavasti tähän asti rullannut, mutta alkoi keskiö napsumaan. Günther vielä pirun tiukkaan pistänyt kiinni koko setin. Puuh...ja yhteyttä kotkanpesään...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> No kerpele. Mukavasti tähän asti rullannut, mutta alkoi keskiö napsumaan. Günther vielä pirun tiukkaan pistänyt kiinni koko setin. Puuh...ja yhteyttä kotkanpesään...



Aloita tsekkaukset polkimien kierteiden rasvauksesta & kiristyksestä sekä klossien kiristämisestä. Saattaa auttaa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Oli muuten vähän likaa tuossa kohdassa, tästä kuvasta näkyy vähän selkeämmin tuo kohta:



Näyttäis tuo halkeama ulottuvan myös haarukkaputken puolelle. Arvatenkin "muodonmuutosalue" leviää pikku hiljaa laajemmalle alueelle. Scheisse homma. 

Muuten olen sitä mieltä, että sen viimeisen sata grammaa voisi jättää optimoimatta näistä hiilarirungoista. Kestäisivät paljon paremmin, kun kriittiset kohdat (käytännössä kai satulaputken molemmat päät) olisi mitoitettu vähän paremmilla varmuuskertoimilla.

----------


## Kalle H

Olen kokoamassa ensimmäistä vaihteellista maantiepyörääni Canyon Ultimate CF -rungon ympärille. Tilanne on nyt se, että osavalinnat alkaa olemaan jo ihan mukavasti kasassa, mutta toivoisin kokeneemmilta hieman kommentteja ennen kun pistän tilaukset vetämään. 

Todelliset kiksit sai aikaan tämä WW:n-palstalle postattu Ultimate CF. Itsellä on kuitenkin aikeina rakentaa hieman hillitympi mankeli n. 3k€ budjetilla.



Ensinnäkin haluisin varmistuksen siitä, että sram forcen (linkki löytyy alla olevassa osalistassa) osasajan mukana tuleva pressfit(?) -keskiö on yhteensopiva canyonin rungon kanssa.
_edit: tutkin tässä hieman lisää canyonin ja sramin speksejä ja vaikuttaa sieltä, että molemmat ovat BSA-standardin mukaisia, joten eikös näiden pitäisi sopia yhteen?_

Toiseksi Bike-components listaa tälle osasarjalle 15 eri kampi-/ratasvaihtoehtoa, mikä näistä olisi se oikea minulle?

Referenssinä voisi toimia maantiesinkulani, jossa on 170mm kammet ja 42-16 välitys, jotka molemmat ovat osoittautuneet ihan toimiviksi (yli 100km lenkit ok, kadenssi pääosin ~90rpm). Maastosinkulassa mulla on puolestaan 175mm kammet, joilla on kyllä ihan kiva runtata menemään voimalla, mutta nopeaan pyörittelyyn nuo eivät  kyllä sovellu lainkaan. Pitäisikö vaihepyörän kanssa koittaa nyt sitten 172,5mm kampia, vai pidättäydynkö tutussa turvallisessa 170mm versiossa? (omat mitat: pituus 179cm ja sisäjalka 83)

Ratasvaihtoehtojen kanssa olen vielä enemmän hukassa, mikä seuraavista vaihtoehdoista soveltuu parhaiten lenkkeilyyn ja matkan tekoon Suomen maastossa.

39-53 / 11-23 
39-53 / 11-28
34-50 / 11-23
34-50 / 11-28
34-50 / 12-27

34-50 on ilmeisesti ns. compact-versio, jota tunnutaan suositeltavan aloittelijoille/kuntoilijoille (=minä), mutta mikä pakka tuon kanssa olisi sopiva? 11-28 pakalla saisi kaikista laajimman alan vaihteita käyttöön, mutta onko tästä (käytännössä) jotain haittaa? Suuremmat hyppäykset vaihteiden välillä? Todellinen ongelma vai ei?

Viimeinen epävarmuus tekijä on kiekot, oikeasti mun tekis mieli hommata hieman korkeammalla profiililla olevat avorenkaille sopivat hiilarikiekot (vaikka en oikeasti sellaisia "edes tarvitsisi", komponenttivalinoissa tunne tuntuu kuitenkin määräävän enemmän kuin järki, joten tämäkin pohdiskelu on tarpeen). Noiden hinnat tuntuu kuitenkin järjestäen lähtevän 1k€ ylöspäin, joka räjäyttää budjetin melkopahasti. Yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla kiekkojen tilaus wheelsmithiltä, josta saisi esim. gigantex 50mm kehällä, nevatec superlite navoilla ja Sapimin CX-Ray pinoilla olevat vanteet n. 800 euroon. Kokonaispainonkin pitäisi jäädä 1400g tietämille, joka on ilmeisesti tämän hintaiselle aero-kiekolle ihan ok. Nyt listalla olevat Fulcrum zerot on varmaan myös ihan hyvä valinta, mutta ne ei nostata kovin suuria tunteita allekirjoittaneessa.

Onko alla olevassa listassa muuten jotain puutteita, virheitä tai muuten jotain parannettavaa?
*
runko*
ultimate cf evo frameset 2010 (56") 
hinta: 999€
paino: 910g (ilmoitettu ilmeisesti 54" rungolle)
linkki: http://www.canyon.com/_en/outlet/art...tml?o=A1015847

*haarukka   * 
Canyon OneOneFour SLX
hinta: sis. runko settiin
piano: 295g

*stemmi*
Ritchey WCS 4-Axis
hinta: sis. runko settiin
paino: 125g

*satulatolppa*
Ritchey VCLS by Canyon
hinta: sis. runkosettiin
paino: 220g

*headset*
Acros Ai-70 1¼'' - 1½''
hinta: sis. runkosettiin
paino: 78g

Canyon toimitusmaksu runkosetille 39,37€

*vanteet*
Fulcrum Racing Zero
hinta: 666€
paino: 1430g
linkki: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...fradsatz-.html

*groupset*
Sram Force Gruppe 2x10
hinta: 719€
paino: 2013g
linkki: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ne-Naben-.html
huom: välitys & keskiön yhteensopivuus tarkistettava

*ohjaustanko*
Ritchey WCS Carbon Curve OS
hinta: 169€
paino: 210g
linkki: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ell-2011-.html
huom: tankoteippi puuttuu

*satula*
Selle Italia SLR Kit
hinta: 129€
paino: 120g
linkki: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ell-2010-.html

*polkimet*
Look Keo Blade Carbon CroMo
hinta: 159,95€
paino: 238g
linkki: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ell-2011-.html
huom: kengät sovitettava ja hommattava Suomesta

*renkaat*
Continental Grand Prix 4000 S
hinta: 49,5€
paino: 418g
linkki: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...ltreifen-.html

*sisurit*
Continental Schlauch Race Supersonic
hinta: 16€
paino: 106g
linkki: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...personic-.html
huom: tilaa parit varalle saman tien

Bike-components toimitus  (sis. visamaksulisän)
hinta: 15€

*Kokonaishinta*:            
2961,82€
*Kokonaispaino* (todella optimistinen):
6163g

----------


## Jman

> *Kokonaispaino* (todella optimistinen):
> 6163g



No on joo.  :Hymy: 

Mulla painaa 58-kokoisena ja Mavic Cosmic Carbon ultimateilla 5,6kg. :P

----------


## Jman

> *Kokonaispaino* (todella optimistinen):
> 6163g



No on joo.  :Hymy: 

Mulla painaa 58-kokoisena ja Mavic Cosmic Carbon ultimateilla 6,58kg. :P

----------


## Jani R.

> *vanteet*
> Fulcrum Racing Zero
> hinta: 666€
> paino: 1430g
> linkki: http://www.bike-components.de/produc...fradsatz-.html



Kysy Pekka L:ltä kiekkovinkkejä, niin saat kiekkosetin painon alle 1200 g tuohon hintaan.

----------


## Kalle H

> No on joo. 
> 
> Mulla painaa 58-kokoisena ja Mavic Cosmic Carbon ultimateilla 6,58kg. :P



No joo, tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että suurinosa listatuista painoista on valmistajien ilmoituksia, jotka tuntuvat heittelevän melkoreilusti. Eiköhän noilla osilla saisi kuitenkin kasaan ihan asiallisen kokonaisuuden.





> Kysy Pekka L:ltä kiekkovinkkejä, niin saat kiekkosetin painon alle 1200 g tuohon hintaan.



Kysytty  :Vink: 

Pekka L näyttää rakennelleen melko maukkaan näköisiä kiekkoja. (herättää suurta omistamisen halua)

Haussa ei  varsinaisesti ole se ultimaalisen kevytkiekko vaan paketti jossa yhdistyy sopiva hinta, "aerous", kestävyys ja avorenkaiden helppous, sekä tietenkin asiallinen ulkonäkö  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jman

> Haussa ei  varsinaisesti ole se ultimaalisen kevytkiekko vaan paketti jossa yhdistyy sopiva hinta, "aerous", kestävyys ja avorenkaiden helppous, sekä tietenkin asiallinen ulkonäkö



Tuubit + litkut niin paljon helpompaa se on kuin niitten avojen kanssa pelleily.=)

----------


## Raijkaard

> osasajan mukana tuleva pressfit(?) -keskiö on yhteensopiva canyonin rungon kanssa._edit: tutkin tässä hieman lisää canyonin ja sramin speksejä ja vaikuttaa sieltä, että molemmat ovat BSA-standardin mukaisia, joten eikös näiden pitäisi sopia yhteen?_



En tiedä tuosta Press Fitistä ja sen nimikkeestä sen enempiä, mutta linkittämässäsi osasarjassa on ihan normi BSA-kierteinen Truvativin GXP laakerointi ja runko on samoilla kierteillä. Mulla on nimittäin sama runko ja juurikin tuo osasarja, samasta paikasta ostettuna. Meillä on lisäksi aikalailla samankokoiset koivet ja mä käytän kampina 172,5sia ja en mä ainakaan lyhkäsempiä ottaisi. Mulla 39/50 ja 12-25 välityksellä. Jos ajat vain Suomessa, niin standardikammet on hyvä valinta, jos menet isoihin mäkiin, joita ei juuri Suomesta löydy, niin osta compactit, jos et vielä osaa sanoa, niin ostat varuiksi compactit. Standardin pikkuratasta et alle 39 piikkiseksi muuta. Joka tapauksessa vaihtaisin molemmista toisen rattaan kotioloihin, compactista pienemmän 38siksi ja standardeista isomman 50seksi. Pakka nyt on aika se ja sama, niitä on helppo ostaa ja vaihdella sitten kun tietää, mitä vauhtia tulee ajettua ja mitä valityksiä kaipailtua.

----------


## leecher

> Tuubit + litkut niin paljon helpompaa se on kuin niitten avojen kanssa pelleily.=)



Mites sitten kun snakebite iskee jossain hevon kuusessa? Avon pystyy vielä vaihtamaan, mutta onnistuuko tuo tuubin kanssa? Itsekin miettinyt tuubeja, mutta antaako ne mitään etua kuntoilijalle vrt. hyvään avoon?

----------


## Raijkaard

> Itsekin miettinyt tuubeja, mutta antaako ne mitään etua kuntoilijalle vrt. hyvään avoon?



Olen siinä uskossa, että korkeaprofiilisissa kokohiilarikiekoissa ne ovat omiaan ja säästävät vannetta vaikka paukkuisivatkin. Tuubit tyhjenevät rikkoutuessaan hitaammin ja ennalta-arvattavammin, esim. kovassa vauhdissa tästä on selvää hyötyä kuskille ja kalustolle. Näin viisaammat ovat kertoneet. Kuntoilijoillehan vain äärimmäinen paras on riittävän hyvää, proffathan reenaa sujuvasti ihan avokeillakin.

----------


## Kalle H

> Mites sitten kun snakebite iskee jossain hevon kuusessa? Avon pystyy vielä vaihtamaan, mutta onnistuuko tuo tuubin kanssa? Itsekin miettinyt tuubeja, mutta antaako ne mitään etua kuntoilijalle vrt. hyvään avoon?



hmm, ei kai tuubin kanssa voi tulla varsinaista snakebiteä, kun sisäkumi loistaa poissaolollaan. Nettikuvien perusteella tuubivanteen ura on myös melko matala, joten snakebiken muodostuminen itse tuubiin on melko epätodennäköistä (ja se vaatisi todella matalan rengaspainee).

Pidemmillä lenkeillä/matkoilla voi sitten pitää mukana paikkalitkua (onkohan esim tämä ok?), varatuubia ja teippiä. Joiden avulla korjauksen/vaihdon pitäisi onnistua ilmeisesti ihan tienpäällä.

Avorenkailla ajaessakin olen joskus pitänyt varaulkokumia mukana, jos edessä on ollut pidempi reissu. Joten tältä osin avo -> tuubi siirtyminen ei juuri aiheuta muutoksia varustukseen.

-----

Laitoin muuten juuri 2010 mallisen ultimate cf evo -runkosetin tilauksen outletin puolelta, joten nyt sitten pitäs saada bike-componentin tilaus kuntoon ja kiekkoasia varmistettua.

----------


## kolistelija

Eikös tuubi ole vähän pehmeämpikin jo muotoon liittyvien rakenteellisten sekkojen takia? Itselläni on tosin vielä kokematta mutta hiilarituubikiekkojen hankinta tapahtunee ennen seuraavaa ajokautta.

----------


## A R:nen

> hmm, ei kai tuubin kanssa voi tulla varsinaista snakebiteä, kun sisäkumi loistaa poissaolollaan.



Tä? Onhan tuubissakin sisäkumi sisällä. Riski on kylläkin paljon pienempi kun vanteessa on siinä kohtaa pyöreämpi reuna ja vielä vähän kauempana tiestä (ja painettakin on yleensä enemmän, cyclocross-paineilla tuubi-snakebitekin on kyllä mahdollinen).

Perinteisesti varatuubina käytetään jo aiemmin vanteelle liimattua tuubia, vanha liima tarttuu uudestaan ja kestää perille kunhan vähän varoo kantatessa.

----------


## apatceh

> Ratasvaihtoehtojen kanssa olen vielä enemmän hukassa, mikä seuraavista vaihtoehdoista soveltuu parhaiten lenkkeilyyn ja matkan tekoon Suomen maastossa.
> 
> 39-53 / 11-23 
> 39-53 / 11-28
> 34-50 / 11-23
> 34-50 / 11-28
> 34-50 / 12-27



Nuista vaihtoehdoista valitsisin 11-23 pakan. Tuntuu melko portaattomalta vaihteisto kun on lähes joka ratas yhden hampaan erolla. Eturieskat onkin sitten asia erikseen. Mä ajalen sykerajoja noudattaen ja mulle riittää Etelä-suomeen 36-46 (cc-pyörä). Isompaa rieskaa kaipaan vaan porukkalenkeillä kun pääsee imussa ajamaan.

----------


## sehngeer

Oulun seudulla asuessani harkitsen vakavasti 34-hampaisen eturattaan vaihtamista 39-hampaiseen. Takana 11-25.

Yksittäisen rattaan vaihtaminen on kai ihan ok? Niitä näyttäisi ainakin olevan myynnissä erikseen.

----------


## J_K

> Ratasvaihtoehtojen kanssa olen vielä enemmän hukassa, mikä seuraavista vaihtoehdoista soveltuu parhaiten lenkkeilyyn ja matkan tekoon Suomen maastossa.
> 
> 39-53 / 11-23 
> 39-53 / 11-28
> 34-50 / 11-23
> 34-50 / 11-28
> 34-50 / 12-27
> 
> 34-50 on ilmeisesti ns. compact-versio, jota tunnutaan suositeltavan aloittelijoille/kuntoilijoille (=minä), mutta mikä pakka tuon kanssa olisi sopiva? 11-28 pakalla saisi kaikista laajimman alan vaihteita käyttöön, mutta onko tästä (käytännössä) jotain haittaa? Suuremmat hyppäykset vaihteiden välillä? Todellinen ongelma vai ei?



Tämän kesän on ollut käytössä ydistelmä 38-50 kompakti-kammet ja 12-23 pakka, tuo pakka on mukava kun mene yhden hampaan välein 12-19 ja lisänä pelastusrenkaat 21 ja 23. Riittää omaan käyttöön mainiosti tuo yhdistelmä, kovempaa ei tarvitse päästä kun mitä tuolla 50-12 välityksellä pääsee ja mäet on toistaiseki noussut ilman ongelmia.

----------


## kolistelija

Vähän käy hitaaksi kadenssi palauttelusykkeillä ajaessa 34/23 yhdistelmälläkin jos pidempää mäkeä nousee. Normaalissa ajossa 38/23 olisi sopiva ja siihen varmaan siirryn eli 11-23 ja 38/50.

----------


## rhubarb

Ei varmaan kannata ajaa pidempää mäkeä palauttelulenkillä.

----------


## Tony47

Onko väliä jos käyttää esim. Shimano 105/Ultegra/Dura-ace eturattaita SRAM Rival kampien kanssa, kunhan on 110 BCD?

----------


## jusba_84

> Olen kokoamassa ensimmäistä vaihteellista maantiepyörääni Canyon Ultimate CF -rungon ympärille. Tilanne on nyt se, että osavalinnat alkaa olemaan jo ihan mukavasti kasassa, mutta toivoisin kokeneemmilta hieman kommentteja ennen kun pistän tilaukset vetämään. 
> 
> 
> Onko alla olevassa listassa muuten jotain puutteita, virheitä tai muuten jotain parannettavaa?
> *
> runko*
> ultimate cf evo frameset 2010 (56") 
> hinta: 999€
> paino: 910g (ilmoitettu ilmeisesti 54" rungolle)
> ...



Mulla oli vähän samanlaisia aikeita tuossa keväällä kun sulla; kevyt ja hyvä fillari kohtuurahalla ja haluamallani osasarjalla. Canyonin runko on mielestäni fiksu valinta tuollaiseen projektiin.

Kokonaispainon paremmaksi hahmottamiseksi tässä joitain punnaamiani todellisia painoja (runko on eri kun sulla, vissiin hiukan kevyempi tuo SLX, mutta tuskin isoa eroa on):

Runko Canyon Ultimate Cf Slx musta 56"	989,6	
Keula One One Four Slx	 330,4	
Ohjainlaakeri	 48,6	(keulan sisälle jäi "insertti" vai käpy vai mikälie)
Stemmi Ritchey Wcs 4Axis 100mm	 129,0		
Satula+tolppa Specialized Toupe Team,
Ritchey Wcs Carbon 27,2 300mm	 yht. 313,5	
Pikalinkut Swiss Comp	 44,1
Spacerit 2kpl	 8,8	
Vaihdevaij.ruuvit	 7,3	
Juomap.telineiden ruuvit 19,0	
Satulaklemmari Canyon 17,0

Kyllä tuosta hienon ja kevyen fillarin pariin kolmeen tonniin rakentaa. Mun fillari painaa Mavic Aksiumeilla, painavilla sisureilla, Michelin Krylion Carboneilla ja Rivalin osasarjalla, henkilövaa'alla n.7,5kg, joten helposti saisi tiputettua painon alle seiskan. 
Toi sun painoarvio antaa todellakin melkoisen optimistisen kuvan kun jokaisen osan kohdalla tulee parista grammasta kymmeniin heittoa todellisiin painoihin nähden, ynnättynä yhteen tekee jotain + kaikki muut nippelit, kuoret, vaijerit. Painoa kertyy huomaamatta... :Hymy: 

Laittelehan tänne painoja jos jaksat/viitsit, mielenkiintoista nähdä minkä näköinen/painoinen pyörästäsi tulee. Vielä kun olisi omastakin jaksanu kaikki ylimääräiset logot stemmistä poistaa jne. olisi lopputuloksena ollut mielestäni todella tyylikkään näköinen pyörä. Hienompi tuokin "logoton" WW-Canyon kuin jotkin "Huomaaminut"-tuotemerkkilogoin varustetut pyörät (joista ei kuitenkaan sponsori-/mainosrahaa meille harrastelijoille makseta, valitettavasti...) 

ps.Tulee niitä tarroista ja maalista ylimääräistä painookin :Leveä hymy: , "halpoja grammoja"(jos saa sopivia liuottimia halvalla);P

----------


## Kalle H

> Tä? Onhan tuubissakin sisäkumi sisällä. Riski on  kylläkin paljon pienempi kun vanteessa on siinä kohtaa pyöreämpi reuna  ja vielä vähän kauempana tiestä (ja painettakin on yleensä enemmän,  cyclocross-paineilla tuubi-snakebitekin on kyllä mahdollinen).
> 
> Perinteisesti varatuubina käytetään jo aiemmin vanteelle liimattua  tuubia, vanha liima tarttuu uudestaan ja kestää perille kunhan vähän  varoo kantatessa.



Totta toisiaan, kyllähän tuolla tuubin sisällä näyttää lymyävän "sisäkumi", enpä ollut tuollaisessa ennen tietoinen. 

Mites tuollainen valmiiksi venytetty ja liimattu tuubi kulkee esim. repussa mukana? Torttuuko se joka paikkaan, vai onko pinta "kosketuskuiva"?

Porista saapuviin kiekkoihin ajattelin pyöräyttää contin sprinter gatorskin -tuubit, jotka on ainakin hinnaltaan ihan sopivat, pistosuojatut sekä muutenkin varmaan ihan hyvä valinta lenkkikäyttöön(?). Mitäs paikkalitkua näille kumeille kannattaisi varata? (tuubitopikit selasin jo läpi, mutta kovin tyhjentävää vastausta en löytänyt),

Kammiksi valikoitui nyt sitten 172,5 mm versio, joka on siis 2,5mm pidempi kuin nykyisessä maantiesinkulassa. Eiköhän pyörittely onnistu tuollakin ihan mukavasti =) Eturattaiksi valitsin kompaktin 34-50 version, joka on varmisti itselleni ihan riittävän raskas ja tarjoaa laajemman päivitys mahdollisuuden jatkossa. Kasetiksi tulee nyt sitten se "lähes portaaton" 11-23 versio. Tuolla 50-11 yhdistelmällä pääse 90 rpm pyörityksellä 51,5 km/h, joten eiköhän tuolla nyt pärjeile ainakin ekat pari viikkoa  :Kieli pitkällä: . Kiitoksia kaikille kommentaista tämän suhteen, yksin en olisi valintaan pystynyt.

Tässä nyt vielä arvon, että mitkä pikalinkut valitsisin ja tutkailen eri ohjaustanko vaihtoehtoja. Esimerkiksi Syntace Racelite 2 Carbon herättää kiinnostusta vaikkakin siinä on hieman enemmän droppia kun nykyisessä ITM:n milleniumissa, muuten muoto (yläosan back sweep) miellyttää todella paljon ja paino-/hinta-/laatusuhde on ihan kivasti kohdallaan. Boonuksena tuohon race liteen saa iskeä myös tempotangot kiinni, joita ei käsittääkseni saa Ritcheyn WCS Carbon Curveen laittaa.

----------


## A R:nen

> Mites tuollainen valmiiksi venytetty ja liimattu tuubi kulkee esim. repussa mukana? Torttuuko se joka paikkaan, vai onko pinta "kosketuskuiva"?



Ei se varsinaisesti tartu kovinkaan hyvin muuhun kuin vastaavaan liimaan mutta kerää kyllä hiekkaa, pölyä ja muuta pskaa aika tehokkaasti. Käytännössä se kyllä menee pienempään tilaan pakatessa aika lailla automatik rullalle liimaiset pinnat toisiaan vasten, tällä tavalla liima on myös juuri auki revittynä vähän "tuoreempaa" ennen vanteelle laittoa. (Perinteisestihän varatuubi pysyy paketissa ja paikallaan vanhalla varvaskoukun hihnalla. Käytetyt lukkopolkimen klossit eivät valitettavasti ole yhtä monikäyttöisiä...)

----------


## rhubarb

> Ei se varsinaisesti tartu kovinkaan hyvin muuhun kuin vastaavaan liimaan mutta kerää kyllä hiekkaa, pölyä ja muuta pskaa aika tehokkaasti. Käytännössä se kyllä menee pienempään tilaan pakatessa aika lailla automatik rullalle liimaiset pinnat toisiaan vasten, tällä tavalla liima on myös juuri auki revittynä vähän "tuoreempaa" ennen vanteelle laittoa. (Perinteisestihän varatuubi pysyy paketissa ja paikallaan vanhalla varvaskoukun hihnalla. Käytetyt lukkopolkimen klossit eivät valitettavasti ole yhtä monikäyttöisiä...)



Tämän voinee siirtää johonkin niistä tuubikeskusteluista _niin että ensi kerralla sieltä löytyy_, mutta oma tuubi kulkee minigrippiin muutamalla teippikierroksella paketoituna. Pysyy puhtaana. Varatuubi on tosin kakkoslaatua joten liimateippi ei yleensä kulje mukana ja rengas sää olla vanteella varovasti kotiin ajellessa.

----------


## ärjy

> Mites tuollainen valmiiksi venytetty ja liimattu tuubi kulkee esim. repussa mukana? Torttuuko se joka paikkaan, vai onko pinta "kosketuskuiva"?



Pinta ei kuivana tartu helposti kiinni. Lisäksi kuivan tuubin voi taitella siististi: https://picasaweb.google.com/DiabloS...gATubularTire#.





> Mitäs paikkalitkua näille kumeille kannattaisi varata? (tuubitopikit selasin jo läpi, mutta kovin tyhjentävää vastausta en löytänyt),



Käytetyllä paikkalitkulla ei varmaankaan ole kovin suurta väliä. Esim. aikaisemmin linkittämäsi Stanin tubeless -neste paikkaa ihan hyvin kuten myös Schwalben vastaava. Nämä tekevät fyysisen tukkeen vuotoon mikrokuitujen avulla.

Tuubeillekin myydään erikseen esim. Tufon litkua, joka hieman eroa noista tubeless -aineista koostuen nestemäisestä lateksista, mutta en sitten tiedä onko se käytännössä sen parempaa.





> Esimerkiksi Syntace Racelite 2 Carbon herättää kiinnostusta vaikkakin siinä on hieman enemmän droppia kun nykyisessä ITM:n milleniumissa, muuten muoto (yläosan back sweep) miellyttää todella paljon ja paino-/hinta-/laatusuhde on ihan kivasti kohdallaan.



Ota huomioon tuon Raceliten pitkä reach-mitta (100 mm), voit joutua käyttämään tavallista lyhyempää stemmiä sen kanssa.

----------


## Kalle H

> Ota huomioon tuon Raceliten pitkä reach-mitta (100 mm), voit joutua käyttämään tavallista lyhyempää stemmiä sen kanssa.



Kiitoksia tuubi informaatiosta, stanin litkua laitan varmaan sitten tilaukseen.

Joo katselein tuota itsekkin hieman, että nuo varsin "agressiiviset" mitat saattaa tuottaa ongelma.

Hieman vastaavan muotoinen tanko voisi olla Ritcheyn evolution -malli jota on saatavilla PRO, WCS, superlogic "versioina". Ritcheyn sivujen mukaan superlogic versioon saa kiinnittää myös tempotangot, kun PRO/WCS versioon niitä ei ilmeisesti suositella. Näissä on tosin vain 3 asteen sweep back, kun Syntaten super lite -mallissa tuota on 6 astetta. Jotenkin voisin kuvitella, että tuollainen hillitympi 3 astetta voi olla jopa käytännössä parempi ja onhan tanko hieman siistimmän näköinenkin, kun se ei ole aivan niin paljoa mutkalla joka suuntaan.

Syntatella on myös race lite CDR -malli, jossa on hieman vähemmän droppia ja reachia, kun race lite 2 -mallissa. Jotenkin mulle kuitenkin tuli nyt sellanen fiilis, että Ritcheyn superlogic evolution lähtee tilaukseen, onhan pyörään tulossa saman merkin tolppa ja stemmikin. Myös 3 asteen sweep back tuntuu jotenkin "varmemmalta" valinnalta.

----------


## jannevaro

Kellään ei varmaankaan ole 13cm stemmiä 1 1/4 haarukkaan? Multa saisi vaihdossa 12cm. Kysynpä vaan vaikka onkin turhaa...

----------


## Vanhapuuma

Minäkin nyt heitän oman osani tänne, lähinnä noitten Canyonin mittojen puolesta. Itse ostelin tuossa Tourin viimosen viikon aikana Ultimate CF 7.0:n, kun moni (subjektiivinenkin) asia tuntui puhuvan puolesta Campagnolon Athenan puolesta. Pitäisi tulla viikon 33 aikoihin, tai lähteä silloin, ei tietä vielä. Joka tapauksessa.

Alun perin mittailin itselleni tuota runkokokoa 54, ja ehdin jo tilatakin tuon, mutta täällä palstalla olijoiden mittauksia luettuani päätin sitten varmistella mittojani, jotka olivatkin 173,5cm/79cm (80cm inseamin sijaan ensimmäisen mittauksen perusteella). Ja tosiaan inseamia toi Canyonin mittari tuntui kokeilujen perusteella lähinnä tarkkailevan, ja kun koitin 78cm inseamilla tarjosi jo runkokokoa 52. Puhelua Saksanmaalle ja vaihto 52:seen, samalla vaihdoin crankin dobbeliksi compactin sijaan, kun veikkaan, että tulee kuitenkin lähinnä Suomessa maantiemankelilla ajeltua. 

Ymmärsinköhän muuten oikein, että tuohon känjöniin ei oikein muut stemmit kuin Ritchey sovi, ja kandeiskohan tilata tuo 90mm jos 80mm tuntuisi liian lyhyeltä? Olikos se kuukausi tilauksen jälkeen kun pystyi vielä jollakin yhteispakettihinnalla sen hankkimaan, ja tarkoittiko se toimitusta vai itse tilausta? Kun meinasin vielä noi Lookin polkimet ostaa samaan syssyyn - shimanon lukkopolkimilla ei välttämäti kehtoo enää campan osilla ajella, ja tietämätön kun olen, en tiedä, käykö ne edes noihin campan kankiin.

----------


## jannevaro

Stemmin saa vaihtaa postikulujen (20€) hintaan kuukauden sisään kaupanteosta. Luulisin että 80mm stemmillä tulee jo hieman kiikkerä pyörä, joten pitempi parempi. Richey ja Syntace tekevät 1 1/4 " stemmejä, ja Ritcheytkin saa vain Canyonilta melko suolaiseen 90€ hintaan. Eikä Syntacet ole sen halvempia. Shimpan polkimet käy aivan mainiosti Campan kampiin, itsellänikin näin on ja tulee olemaan jatkossakin, ellen Speedplayhin vaihda.

----------


## Vanhapuuma

> Shimpan polkimet käy aivan mainiosti Campan kampiin, itsellänikin näin on ja tulee olemaan jatkossakin, ellen Speedplayhin vaihda.



Joo no hyvä tietää (sarjassamme tyhmät kysymykset, silti), enpä sitten taida noita Shimppoja vielä vaihtaa mutta kengät ehkä - ja vähän offtopiccina todettakoon, että vähän erikoiselta kuulostaa toi Lookin polkimien nitinänatina. Speedplayt vaikuttivat sen sijaan varsin hyviltä, mutta klossi aika hurjalta _jos_ meinaisi rappusia alas kävellä pyörän kera. 

Aijai tulisipa jo pyörä, viikko 33, tuntuu aivan liian pitkältä ajalta. Toisaalta toipilaana sitä ei voi muuta kuin ihastella pyörää netistä, kirjoitella tänne ja bongailla muita pyöräilijöitä maantiellä. Perkele.

----------


## Spica

Mittausten mukaan olen 173cm/79,5cm, joten taiteillaan siinä 52 ja 54 välillä, kuten edellinenkin ostaja. Stemmi vain on kovin lyhyt, joten kannattaisiko ottaa tuo suurempi koko suoraan? Ihan älyttömän lyhyt tuollainen 80-90mm stemmi, joten ei sitä oikein tajua välttämättä.

----------


## asb

> Mittausten mukaan olen 173cm/79,5cm, joten taiteillaan siinä 52 ja 54 välillä, kuten edellinenkin ostaja. Stemmi vain on kovin lyhyt, joten kannattaisiko ottaa tuo suurempi koko suoraan? Ihan älyttömän lyhyt tuollainen 80-90mm stemmi, joten ei sitä oikein tajua välttämättä.



Stemminhän saa sen pituisena, kuin haluaa. Tangon leveydessä sama juttu.

----------


## rhubarb

> Mittausten mukaan olen 173cm/79,5cm, joten taiteillaan siinä 52 ja 54 välillä, kuten edellinenkin ostaja. Stemmi vain on kovin lyhyt, joten kannattaisiko ottaa tuo suurempi koko suoraan? Ihan älyttömän lyhyt tuollainen 80-90mm stemmi, joten ei sitä oikein tajua välttämättä.



52, pidempi stemmi.

----------


## asb

Ohjauksen äkäisyyteen vaikuttaa sitten moni muukin asia, kuin pelkkä stemmin pituus. Ostin uuden Canyonin ja siinä on 10mm pidempi stemmi, kuin edellisessä Spessussa. Canyon on hiton paljon äkäisempi liikkeissään, kuin junamaisen vakaa Spessu. Canyonissa on lyhyempi akseliväli, viisi milliä lyhyempi reachi ja pikkasen erilaiset emä- ja satulaputken kulmat. Painonjakaumaa en ole vertaillut, mutta oletettavasti siinäkin on eroa. Canyonissa on kompaktimpi ohjaustanko, mutta kompensoimassa pidemmälle ulottuvat vaihtajankahvat.

----------


## janneko

> Stemmin saa vaihtaa postikulujen (20€) hintaan kuukauden sisään kaupanteosta. Luulisin että 80mm stemmillä tulee jo hieman kiikkerä pyörä, joten pitempi parempi. Richey ja Syntace tekevät 1 1/4 " stemmejä, ja Ritcheytkin saa vain Canyonilta melko suolaiseen 90€ hintaan. Eikä Syntacet ole sen halvempia. Shimpan polkimet käy aivan mainiosti Campan kampiin, itsellänikin näin on ja tulee olemaan jatkossakin, ellen Speedplayhin vaihda.



Mulla on pari vuotta vanha 1 1/4" stemmi, jossa lukee FSA.  :Hymy:  Stemmin ulkonäön perusteella ei ole paljoa maksanut.

----------


## jannevaro

> Mulla on pari vuotta vanha 1 1/4" stemmi, jossa lukee FSA.  Stemmin ulkonäön perusteella ei ole paljoa maksanut.



FSA teki Canyoniin putkiosat vielä muutama vuosi sitten, nykyisin Richey. Hintoja en menisi arvailemaan...

----------


## Jiiaa

Kuinka pitkät toimitusajat canyonilla on yleensä ollu?

----------


## asb

> Kuinka pitkät toimitusajat canyonilla on yleensä ollu?



Canyonin sivuilta löytyy kunkin pyörämallin kullekin värille ja koolle arvioitu postitusviikko (check availability). Arvio perustuu siihen, jos teet tilauksen nyt. Pitää paikkansa ilmeisen hyvin. Jos haluamaasi väriä ja kokoa on varastossa, niin pyörän pitäisi lähteä postiin kahden viikon sisällä ja olla ovella noin kolmessa viikossa (edit: näköjään nopeamminkin, ultimate al pygmikokoisena lähtee postiin "välittömästi").

----------


## kaakku

Oma pyörä tuli vuosi sitten viikossa, luulisin että sama pätee edelleen niihin malleihin joita on heti saatavilla.

----------


## Raijkaard

Outletin tavarat reilussa viikossa, muut sitten ilmoituksen mukaan.

----------


## leecher

Forumilaisilla kokemuksia Aeroad malleista?

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Mikä rengas mahtuu vielä pyörimään noissa Ultimate CF / Ultimate CF SLX runkojen haarukoissa, meneeko 28 mm ?

----------


## Kalle H

Mulle saapu 2010 vuosimallisen ultimate cf rungon Canyonilta. Tämä on  esimmäinen hiilikuitu runkoni, joten fiilikset oli aika "WAU", kun ton  nosti ekan kerran laatikosta ulos. Rungon laatuvaikutelma on kyllä  todella hyvä, joskin "maalaus" vaikuttaa siltä, että lakka on vedetty  lähes suoraa kuidun päälle (rungon rakenne paistaa läpi paikka paikoin).  Itse tyykkään tuosta "tekniseltä" ulkonäöstä, mutta jonkun toisen  silmään runko saattaa vaikuttaa viimestelemättämältä.

Kiekkoja ja muita osia odotellessa turhasin hieman aikaa satulatolpan ja  stemmin siistimiseen. Alkuperäinen tarkoitus oli poistaa noista kaikki  logot, kuten monissa WW-foorumin projekteissa on tehty. Löysin kuitenkin  motonetistä sopivaa oranssi maalia, joten päädyin hieman toisenlaiseen  ratkaisuun. Itse olen todella tyytyväinen lopputukseen, suunnitelmissa  on myös maalata hieman lisää osia, kunhan ne saapuvat.

Linkki picasan galleriaan (edit: linkki korjattu)

Parit mallikuvat alla:

----------


## LJL

> Kiekkoja ja muita osia odotellessa turhasin hieman aikaa satulatolpan ja  stemmin siistimiseen. Alkuperäinen tarkoitus oli poistaa noista kaikki  logot, kuten monissa WW-foorumin projekteissa on tehty. Löysin kuitenkin  motonetistä sopivaa oranssi maalia, joten päädyin hieman toisenlaiseen  ratkaisuun. Itse olen todella tyytyväinen lopputukseen, suunnitelmissa  on myös maalata hieman lisää osia, kunhan ne saapuvat.
> 
> Linkki picasan galleriaan



Ei valitettavasti näkynyt ei-picasalaiselle, mutta noiden kahden kuvan perusteella näyttää tyylikkäältä ja onnistuneelta! Kuinka olet tuosta Ritcheyn stemmistä saanut noin nätisti decalseja (lakan alta) pois?

Itse harrastin tuossa taannoin keväällä sen verran osien kustomointia, maalautin uudet XT-kammet valkoisiksi… Eipä se lopputulos kovin häävi lopulta ollut (pahin issue oli drive-puolen kammen keskireikä joka oli ruiskumaalauksessa kerännyt rumat kököt maalia, paheni vaan kun rapsin ne puukolla pois ja ajauduin lopulta teippausviritykseen). Totesin että onnistunut komponenttien maalailu/maalauttaminen on aika vaikeaa. 

Osien/rungon maalaus saattaa meikäläisen kokemuksen perusteella vaikuttaa ennen operaatiota paremmalta idealta kuin sen jälkeen - tästä syystä vuoksi kannattaa olla todella tyytyväinen, jos homma onnistuu ja kokonaisuus paranee. En ajatellut silti masentua, saa nähdä mitä sitä seuraavaksi keksii… On hienoa jos pyörä on yksilöllinen!

-Lauri

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Mulle saapu 2010 vuosimallisen ultimate cf rungon Canyonilta. ...
> Kiekkoja ja muita osia odotellessa turhasin hieman aikaa satulatolpan ja  stemmin siistimiseen.



Heh... meikällä meni muistaakseni neljä tuntia rungon saapumisesta siihen, että olin jo koeajolenkillä. Ei siinä ehtinyt paljon stailaamaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Raijkaard

Ihan oikean rungon ostit, se on meinaan canyon-miehen merkki säilyttää ajokenkiä olohuoneessa kaiuttimien päällä. Well done! Ja veikeät kustomoinnit!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kalle H

Toi Ritcheyn stemmi on siitä jännä, että logot on maalattu kaikkein päälimmäisiksi, lisäksi niissä käytetty maali on sellaista, että sen saa pyyhittyä pois esim. tinnerillä. Sen sijaan stemmissä olevat momenttimerkinnät on maalattu siten, että ne ei ainakaan ihan pienellä pyyhkimisellä lähtenyt, enkä halunnut niitä alkaa tossa enään millään nirtomorssilla tms. maalinpoistoaineella poistamaan, joten ne jäivät ainakin toistaiseksi paikalleen. Tossa on aina se riski että lähtee muutakin kuin pelkkä teksti (esim pohjalla oleva tumma maali vaalenee/kuoriutuu).

Satulatolpasta en poistanut mitään tekstejä (kaikki lakan alla) vaan maalasin yksinkertaisesti oranssin raidan "mitta-asteikon" päälle. Täten sain siitäkin hieman tuota ylimääräistä tekstihässäkkää piiloon, eikähän se satulan oikea korkeus löydy myös ilman mitta-asteikkoa.

Noiden raitojen maalaus onnistuu ihan kivasti siten, että aluksi rajaa ja maalaa rajatun alueen mahdollisimman tarkasti esim. sähkömiehenteipillä tai muulla "tiiviillä" teipillä (maalarinteippi oli liian huokoista tähän hommaan). Maskausteipit kannattaa aina repiä pois ennen kun maali kuivuu kunnolla, jotta teipin poisto ei revi maaleja mukanansa. Loppu siistimisen tein siten, että maskasin sähkömielehen teipillä ikään kuin "väärinpäin", eli teippasin reunat vielä kertaalleen tarkasti, siten että teippi tuli maalatun raidan päälle. Täten reunat oli helppo siistiä tinnerillä teipin reunaavasten. Kulutus kestävyyttä noihin sais mukavasti lisää laittamalla päälle lakan, mutta taidan kuitenkin odotella, että saan kaikki osat maalattua valmiiksi ennen kuin "sinetöin" tuon kokonaisuuden lakalla (nyt noita raitoja on vielä helppo "siirrellä" tinneri puhdistus -> uudelleen maalaus menetelmällä).

LJL, maalasikko sää noi kammet kokonaan valkoisiksi vai vain osan niistä? Tuollasten kulutukselle altistuvien osien maalaillu on hieman haastavampaa, kun pitää ottaa perus-seikkojen lisäksi huomioon mm. mahdollinen maakontakti, sekä esim. lahkeen hankaus maalia/lakkaa vasten. Itse ajattelin, että sramin kampien sisäpintaan voisi maalata jotain pientä, hieman samaan tapaan, kun runkosetin haarukoissakin on tehty. Tuo aluehan ei koe edes kovaa kontaktia, joten siltä osin pääsisi aika helpolla.

----------


## Workunit

Tilasinpa sitten itselleni ensimmäisen maantiepyörän Canyonilta. Malliksi tuli Canyon ultimate CF 7.0.
Mietin tilausta tehdessäni, että näinköhän pyörä ehtii tälle kesälle. Tein tilauksen 13.7. eli viikolla 28. Toimitusajaksi lupailtiin nettisivuilla viikkoa 30, joka sopi itselleni mainiosti matkustelun takia. Pyörä tulisi sopivasti kotiin palattuani reissusta. Kokotietojen arpomista pari tuntia ja tilaus sisään. 

Perjantaina 15.7. tulee sähköposti ja UPS:n seurantanumero. Fillari lähti tehtaalta viikkoa etuajassa. Tuumailin, että tuskin on kuljetusyhtiöiden kanssa mikään ongelma siirtää toimitusta, no se onkin toinen tarina. Lauantai-aamuna ups:n seurantakoodi ehdotteli pyörän olevan minulla keskiviikkona 20.7. 
UPS yritti toimittaa todellakin fillaria minulle luvattuna päivänä, joten omalla kohdallani tuo fillarin toimitus tapahtui todella nopeasti eikä minkäänlaisista toimitusvaikeuksista Canyonin päässä ollut tietoakaan. Toista en voi kyllä sanoa UPS:stä. Ainut "moite" Canyonille tulee siitä, että pyörän mukana tuleva TDF-road special paketti tulee jälkitoimituksena. Erittäin nopeaa ja hyvää toimintaa Canyonilta. Luottokorttia veloitettiin 20.7. keskiviikkona, jolloin paketti oli Suomessa.

Yritin vaihtaa ups:lle toimituspäivää etukäteen, se ei käy. Kuskin pitää käydä tekemässä eka toimitus, jonka jälkeen muuttavat toimitusta. muutin lopulta toimituksen haluamalleni päivälle. Eipä ko. päivänä näkynyt toimitusta vaikka olin koko päivän kotona. Seuraavana aamuna seurannasta ilmeni, että paketti on autossa ja matkalla minulle. Odotin koko päivän kotona pakettia eikä viiteen mennessä ollut kuulunut mitään. Siinä vaiheessa kaivelin puhelinta esiin ja soittoa ups:lle että mikä mättää ja huomasin seurantasivulta, että kuski oli mukamas käynyt oven takana 16:37. Ei tasan käynyt, olin kotona koko ajan. Soittelin sit asiakaspalveluun ja lopulta tämä kotiin toimitus tapahtui hakemalla paketti itse. Reklamaatiot on ups:lla käsittelyssä. Jännärillä odotan jälkitoimituksena tulevaa TDF-pakettia, joka pitäisi tulla ensi keskiviikkona.

Niin, ei tuo UPS:n moittiminen tähän ketjuun kuulunut, mutta tulipahan purkauduttua.

Nyt fillarilla on pari lenkkiä takana ja onhan mulle aivan älyttömän hyvä pyörä ja kokovalinta on juuri oikea. Eikun kovaa ajoa loppukaudeksi.

----------


## kauris

> Mulle saapu 2010 vuosimallisen ultimate cf rungon Canyonilta.



Jykevä laiteteline sulla lisäkuvissa! Ei pyörittimet ja vahvarit paljoa resonoi.

----------


## rhubarb

> Kiekkoja ja muita osia odotellessa turhasin hieman aikaa satulatolpan ja  stemmin siistimiseen. Alkuperäinen tarkoitus oli poistaa noista kaikki  logot, kuten monissa WW-foorumin projekteissa on tehty. Löysin kuitenkin  motonetistä sopivaa oranssi maalia, joten päädyin hieman toisenlaiseen  ratkaisuun. Itse olen todella tyytyväinen lopputukseen, suunnitelmissa  on myös maalata hieman lisää osia, kunhan ne saapuvat.
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_...2/DSC00173.JPG
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-e...2/DSC00167.JPG



Hienosti siistitty!

----------


## McHaka

No niin, tuli tosiaan ostettua tässä viestissä suunniteltu Ultimate AL 8.0 maantiepyörä. Se koko 60 oli kyllä itseasiassa ihan hyvä - tarpeeksi stäkkiä - mutta myös koko 58 eri stemmillä olisi varmasti mennyt kanssa.

Hommahan meni siis sillä tavalla, että tilasin pyörän kesäkuussa, toimitustapana nouto. Olinkin sitten heinäkuun puolivälissä Canyonin tehtaalla Koblenzissa poimimassa pyörää. Siitä tuli reissattua Trierin kautta Luxembourgiin, sieltä Belgian Bastognen, Han-sur-Lessen, Dinantin, Namurin, Leuvenin (Brysselin naapurissa) kautta Hollantiin Rotterdamiin, Amsterdamiin, Amersfoortiin, Groningeniin, josta Saksaan Lieriin, josta junalla Bremeniin ja Hampuriin, kun tuli pieni flunssa, ja siellä joku liimanhaistelija nussi pyörän hotellin parkkihallista! Että hienosti meni, mutta onneksi on vakuutus! Sen jälkeen jäi Tanskan osalta reissu junailuun, mutta onpahan ehtinyt vähän munia palautella koettelemuksesta. Tuntuu jo joltakin.

En ikinä ollut mitään polkupyörämatkustellut saati yksikseni reppureissannut, mutta hyvin meni. Kaikki tavarat sopivat 33 litran reppuun, joka oli menomatkalla käsimatkatavarana, mutta palatessa, kun sinne oli kertynyt ties mitä puukkoa ja puntaria, se meni ruumaan.

Kumi puhkesi 2. ja 4. matkapäivänä ja leukaan otin Ardenneilla 4 tikkiä, kun katselin 2 km/h vauhdissa ylämäessä sivulle metsikköä ja rengas droppasi asfaltilta pientareelle.

Mosel-joen varsi oli Koblenzista aina Trierin puoliväliin asti upeaa. Sitten se muuttui vähän tylsäksi, kun ei ollut enää juuri uutta nähtävää, mutta kaunista se oli silti. Vahvasti suosittelen aluetta polkupyöräreissaamiseen aloittelijoille, koska mäkiäkään ei juuri ole. Majapaikkoja on todella paljon, vapaata löytyy melko varmasti, ja palveluita ei tarvitse kaukaa hakea, kun kyliä on 5 km välein. Pyöräily tapahtuu pääosin pyöräteitä pitkin.

Siitäpä voi sitten jatkaa mukavasti pikkuteitä pitkin sinne Luxembourgiin. Sinne mennessä mäkeä alkaa pukata, mutta niitä metsien katveisia pikkuteitä on aivan mahtavaa polkea. Elämäni hienointa polkemista oli se, vaikka teissä olisi joissain paikoin vähän ollut parantamisen varaa, eikä varsinaisia pyöräteitä siellä ollutkaan.

Luxemburgista tosiaan matkasin kohti Bastognea. Mäet muuttuivat korkeammiksi, mutta tasaantuivat vähän Belgian puolelle päästessä. Belgiassa tiet muuttuivat huonommiksi ja navigointi oli hankalampaa, koska ainoat suorat tiet maan halki ovat moottoriteitä ja pikkutiet menevät aina n. 45 asteen kulmassa menosuuntaan nähden. Yhdellä tieosuudella Belgiassa tuli koettua sekä asfalttia, betonia, mukulakiviä, soraa että peltoa, joten yllätyksiin kannattaa varautua. Palveluita ei ollut maan kaakkoisosissa yhtään missään. En suosittele maata kovin helposti, eikä siellä juuri pyöräilijöitä näkynytkään. Jotkut dorkat autoilijat vielä tööttäilivät pyöräilijöille, vaikka kaiken kaikkiaan koko matkan ajan oli nelipyöräisten käytös sellaista, että kaksipyöräisellä on etuajo-oikeus vaikka stop-merkin takaa.

Hollannissa pyöräily oli muuten miellyttävää, mutta kaupungeista ulos löytäminen oli ihan kauheaa, koska opasteet ovat vain toiseen suuntaan. Maaseutukin vastaa siellä suomalaisen pikkukaupungin taajamaa valoineen, joten hermoja vähän meinaa savutella, kun joutuu kartan kanssa arpomaan. Kannattaakin suosiolla hakeutua navigaattorin avulla jonkun ison tien läheisyyteen, jolloin yleensä löytää "pääpyörätien", jolla on opasteet ainakin kahteen seuraavaan pikkukylään asti, jotka valitettavasti joutuu onkimaan kartasta. Ja ne tiilitiet. Voi jumanauta... Silti parhaana päivänä matkaa taittui 230 km lievään vastatuuleen, että on se tasainen kuitenkin helppoa matkustusta. Hiton monotonista vaan.

Mitä jäi käteen? No ei edes känsiä. Hieno reissu, suosittelen kaikkia rohkeasti vaan matkaan. Ehkä yksin pyöräily jossain maaseudulla ei se fiksuin idea ole, mutta kerranhan täällä vaan eletään. Mahtavaa vapauden tunnetta se kyllä tarjoaa.

Mitä itse pyörään sanoisi? No vanteet olivat 2 viikon ajolla snadisti kierot (jarrutuksessa tsup-tsup), joten liekö nuo pikkaisen liian veltot minulle - tiedä häntä? Satula ei ollut aivan täydellinen omille muodoille, joten sen vaihtaisin. Muuten tykkäsin kyllä kaikin puolin. Lujaa sillä kyllä pääsi, mikä oli aevam mahtavata.

----------


## McHaka

Tiimiväristä (valkoista) runkonumerolla AOM 24510 saapi tosiaan bongailla. Havainnoista voi ilmoittaa Hampurin Altonan poliisiasemalle tai vaikka mulle.

----------


## apatceh

McHakalla hienolta vaikuttanut pyöränhakureissu hampuriin asti. Nostan hattua.

----------


## jone1

Kysymyshän oli hyvin aseteltu kun siinä oli vielä kuva mukana. Kuvan kanssa ei voi erehtyä ;-)
Edit. Nää uudet toimivat kuten perinteinen a-head systeemi. Mulla roadlitessä ei ollu edes ruuvia tossa alapalikassa vaikka  ruuvinreikä osassa kyllä on.
Aeroadissa ruuvi on mukana alapalikassakin.

----------


## huotah

Inflite 2019-mallisto on julkaistu. Suurimpina uutuuksina täysin uusi AL SLX-malli (Apex1 1399€) ja CF SL-mallisto. 

Haastavasta ulkonäöstään huolimatta nämä kiinnostelee. Onko joku sovittanut Gravdalia CF SLX:ään? Periaatteessahan sen pitäisi mahtua pyörimään, mutta näistähän ei aina tiedä varmaksi kuin kokeilemalla.

Canyon Inflite AL SLX 6.0 Race, Celest... tarkoitan siis Hot Mint.

----------


## foam

Osaatko kukaan sanoa että käykö Fizik arione R1 7X9 hiilikuitukiskot aeroadin satulatolppan kiinnikeeseen?

Tällä hetkellä pyörässä Fizik arione R5 satula.

----------


## Kenno

> Osaatko kukaan sanoa että käykö Fizik arione R1 7X9 hiilikuitukiskot aeroadin satulatolppan kiinnikeeseen?
> 
> Tällä hetkellä pyörässä Fizik arione R5 satula.



Riippuu minkälainen tolppa on kyseessä, itsellä meni r1 antares s23 tolppaan heittämällä kiinni. Kannattaa laittaa Canyonille spostia, jos et oo ihan varma.

----------


## foam

> Riippuu minkälainen tolppa on kyseessä, itsellä meni r1 antares s23 tolppaan heittämällä kiinni. Kannattaa laittaa Canyonille spostia, jos et oo ihan varma.



Kyseessä on aeroad jossa on canyon S27 satulatolppa

----------


## jeijei

> Kyseessä on aeroad jossa on canyon S27 satulatolppa



Ainakin omaan aeroadiin ovaaleille kiskoille piti hommata erilliset adapterit.
Ultimaten satulatolppa (s13) on käsittääkseni ainut mihin ei tarvitse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jone1

canyon finlandilta saa tilaamalla, tais pari kymppiä kustantaa kun omaani tilasin, muistaakseni.

----------


## foam

> Ainakin omaan aeroadiin ovaaleille kiskoille piti hommata erilliset adapterit.
> Ultimaten satulatolppa (s13) on käsittääkseni ainut mihin ei tarvitse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







> canyon finlandilta saa tilaamalla, tais pari kymppiä kustantaa kun omaani tilasin, muistaakseni.



Laiton Canyonin aspaan viestiä asiasta.
Nyt vaan vartutaan vastausta

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Keski-ikä alkaa ilmeisesti iskeä kun maantie on alkanut maistua entistä paremmalle. Se onkin saanut miettimään saisiko aidolla maantiejopolla hommasta vielä enemmän irti. Olen päätymässä pohdinnoissani Ultimate CF:ään. Disc ja tavallisen version geometriassa näyttää olevan eroa ja niistä Discin L näyttää aika lailla nyrkki silmään ratkaisulta omilla mitoilla. Tavallisella ollaan L:n ja XL:n välissä, joista XL pykälää vakiota lyhyemmällä stemmillä olisi varmasti hyvä. No kuitenkin. Olen tykästynyt ajelemaan näillä roudan ja suolan raiskaamilla teillä Contin GP4000S2 28mm kumeilla, jotka todellisuudessa ovat yli 30mm. Nuo ei taida vannejarrulliseen mennä sitten mitenkään päin vai kuinka?

----------


## jeijei

Kyllä vielä tuollainen 28mm rengastus menee vannejarrullisena.
Eroa tietenkin jarruissa, jotkut ärsyttävämpiä avata kuin toiset tuon kokoluokan renkaissa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kyllä vielä tuollainen 28mm rengastus menee vannejarrullisena.



Mutta meneekö yli 30mm mitä nuo mainitsemani Contit todellisuudessa ovat? Muistaakseni 31mm on omat olla mitattuna 17mm vanteella.

----------


## jeijei

Tuo ”palloaminen” on vannekohtaista. Mitä kapeampi sisäleveys, sen tehokkaammin tulee hehkulamppumainen profiili.
Haarukka sama kuin ult CF slx:ssä ja väittäisin mahduttavani 32mm renkaan (todellinen mitta).

Jos leveä rengas on tärkeä, niin nuo levyjarruliset ovat siihen parempi vaihtoehto




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Mutta meneekö yli 30mm mitä nuo mainitsemani Contit todellisuudessa ovat? Muistaakseni 31mm on omat olla mitattuna 17mm vanteella.



Ainakin Ultegran 6800-jarrujen ja 17c vanteen kanssa on niin ahdasta, että en ole uskaltanut testata. Telineessä mahtuu pyörimään. 25mm gp4k, joka on omilla vanteilla varmaan noin 27-millinen, menee helposti.

----------


## paskalokki

Enduraceen menee ainakin GP4KS2 28 millisenä, joka on noin kolmekymmentä vanteella. 105-jarruilla mahtuu pyörimään ja ongelma on ollut toisilla ymmärtääkseni Ultegran jarrulängissä, ei rungossa ettei mahdu pyörimään.

----------


## Jim717

Kuten paskalokki mainitsi, Endurace CF:n menee tuo 28 mm GP4000S2, mutta ei Ultegran jarrukaliberin kanssa. Minulla oli takana tuo 28 mm ja vaihdoin siksi aikaa SRAM Apex jarrut taakse. 

Noita "keskiö rutisee" ketjuja riittää. Mutta kysytään täältä, jos on jokin Endurace CF:n vakio rutinan aiheuttaja. Eli Endurace CF 9.0, ajettu 15 000 km ja "keskiö rutisee". Kävin vaihdattamassa uuden keskiön. Polkimet on vaihdettu. Satulatolppa asennusrasvalla voideltu ja kiristetty. Edelleen rutisee

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Enduraceen joo, mutta miten Ultimateen? Runko on kuitenkin eri.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kuten paskalokki mainitsi, Endurace CF:n menee tuo 28 mm GP4000S2, mutta ei Ultegran jarrukaliberin kanssa. Minulla oli takana tuo 28 mm ja vaihdoin siksi aikaa SRAM Apex jarrut taakse. 
> 
> Noita "keskiö rutisee" ketjuja riittää. Mutta kysytään täältä, jos on jokin Endurace CF:n vakio rutinan aiheuttaja. Eli Endurace CF 9.0, ajettu 15 000 km ja "keskiö rutisee". Kävin vaihdattamassa uuden keskiön. Polkimet on vaihdettu. Satulatolppa asennusrasvalla voideltu ja kiristetty. Edelleen rutisee



Taka-akselin linkku ei ole tarpeeksi kireällä?

Levy-vs-vannejarrukeskustelussa olen taipuvainen levyratkaisun suuntaan, koska näyttää siltä, että leveämmistäkin renkaista osataan tehdä nykyisin erinomaisesti rullaavia, varsinkin sisurittomista. Turhaan sitä rajoittaa itseään 28-millisiin, jos 32-millisetkin ovat mahdollisia.

----------


## jeijei

> Kuten paskalokki mainitsi, Endurace CF:n menee tuo 28 mm GP4000S2, mutta ei Ultegran jarrukaliberin kanssa. Minulla oli takana tuo 28 mm ja vaihdoin siksi aikaa SRAM Apex jarrut taakse. 
> 
> Noita "keskiö rutisee" ketjuja riittää. Mutta kysytään täältä, jos on jokin Endurace CF:n vakio rutinan aiheuttaja. Eli Endurace CF 9.0, ajettu 15 000 km ja "keskiö rutisee". Kävin vaihdattamassa uuden keskiön. Polkimet on vaihdettu. Satulatolppa asennusrasvalla voideltu ja kiristetty. Edelleen rutisee



Takapakka? Vaihtaja ei ihan kohdillaan? Polkimet ovat yksi aika usein ääntävä. Ja eturattaiden pultit.

Mitä tulee suurempiin renkaisiin, niin itse pidän ainakin epämiellyttävänä kaarreajoa 28+ renkailla. Tuntuvat nuljuvilta. Ja jossain kohtaa vierintävastus tulee kasvamaan. Ei se loputtomasti pienene renkaan leveyden kasvaessa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hasu

> Noita "keskiö rutisee" ketjuja riittää. Mutta kysytään täältä, jos on jokin Endurace CF:n vakio rutinan aiheuttaja. Eli Endurace CF 9.0, ajettu 15 000 km ja "keskiö rutisee". Kävin vaihdattamassa uuden keskiön. Polkimet on vaihdettu. Satulatolppa asennusrasvalla voideltu ja kiristetty. Edelleen rutisee



Minulla on yksi versio Endurace CF:n ”keskiö rutisee poljettaessa” -vaivasta (ajettu 5500km). Vaihdoin jo itsekin keskiön, muttei auttanut. 

Omassa tapauksessani ääni tuleekin takanavasta (DT Swiss 240s). Ainakin tulkitsimme näin, kun ääni vaihtoi vaimon pyörään vaihtaessamme takakiekkoja kesken lenkin. Seuraavaksi kiekko huoltoon...

----------


## tapsalme

Moi.
Canyonilla on mukava sponsorisopimus kisalisenssin omaaville https://www.canyon.com/fi/service/sponsoring/.

Löytyykö täältä ketään kenen kanssa tilataan yhdessä XS-kokoiset Inflitet ja tämä malli: https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/inflite/2019/inflite-cf-slx-9-0-race.html

ja saadaan 700e alennus / pyörä?

Tapio

----------


## eratt

Houkuttaisi hommata tuollainen Endurace Al 8.0, mutta kun kuskilla on painoa 110 kg ja pyörä painaa sen vajaa 10 kg, niin juomapullojen ja multitoolin kanssa paino taitaa mennä hilppasen yli tuon 120 kg, minkä Canyon ilmoittaa kuskin ja pyörän max. yhteispainoksi. Tuskin kuitenkaan niin parin kilon päälle on tuo raja?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Houkuttaisi hommata tuollainen Endurace Al 8.0, mutta kun kuskilla on painoa 110 kg ja pyörä painaa sen vajaa 10 kg, niin juomapullojen ja multitoolin kanssa paino taitaa mennä hilppasen yli tuon 120 kg, minkä Canyon ilmoittaa kuskin ja pyörän max. yhteispainoksi. Tuskin kuitenkaan niin parin kilon päälle on tuo raja?



Juu ei ole aivan noin tarkkaa. Kiekothan tuossa kovimmalle joutuvat. Nekin kestävät, kun varmistaa aina silloin tällöin, että pinnat ovat tasakireydellä.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Mitä tulee suurempiin renkaisiin, niin itse pidän ainakin epämiellyttävänä kaarreajoa 28+ renkailla. Tuntuvat nuljuvilta. Ja jossain kohtaa vierintävastus tulee kasvamaan. Ei se loputtomasti pienene renkaan leveyden kasvaessa.



Toki noin, mutta mahdollisuus käyttää 32-millisiä on plussaa. Jos reitit suuntautuvatkin joskus sorapitoisemmille reiteille, silloin voi pistää 32-milliset gravel-renkaat alle ja taas maistuu meno.

----------


## jeijei

> Toki noin, mutta mahdollisuus käyttää 32-millisiä on plussaa. Jos reitit suuntautuvatkin joskus sorapitoisemmille reiteille, silloin voi pistää 32-milliset gravel-renkaat alle ja taas maistuu meno.



Diggaan ajatuksesta paljon. Itsellä ajatuksen asteella joko spessun roubaix tai endurance vastaavanlaiseen käyttöön. Levyjarrut til ja siinä on pyörää ympärivuotiseen käyttöön. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## jeijei

Tupla postaus...

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Diggaan ajatuksesta paljon. Itsellä ajatuksen asteella joko spessun roubaix tai endurance vastaavanlaiseen käyttöön. Levyjarrut til ja siinä on pyörää ympärivuotiseen käyttöön.



Ehkei aivan talvikeleille, mutta muuten tuossa alkaa olla jotakuinkin kompromissiton yleisfillari tiekäyttöön kasassa. Kun kunnollisen ajoasennon ja mukavuuden tarjoava runko löytyy, sitten pidetään se ja vaihdetaan vaan renkaita alle. Näin se kehitys kehittyy :-)

----------


## Monroe

> Moi.
> Canyonilla on mukava sponsorisopimus kisalisenssin omaaville https://www.canyon.com/fi/service/sponsoring/.
> 
> Löytyykö täältä ketään kenen kanssa tilataan yhdessä XS-kokoiset Inflitet ja tämä malli: https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/inflite/2019/inflite-cf-slx-9-0-race.html
> 
> ja saadaan 700e alennus / pyörä?
> 
> Tapio



Tuo kiinnostaisi kyllä, mutta pitäisi olla L-koko. Höh. Tuskin joustavat tuon identtisen koon suhteen.

----------


## Petri Väisänen

> Minulla on yksi versio Endurace CF:n ”keskiö rutisee poljettaessa” -vaivasta (ajettu 5500km). Vaihdoin jo itsekin keskiön, muttei auttanut. 
> 
> Omassa tapauksessani ääni tuleekin takanavasta (DT Swiss 240s). Ainakin tulkitsimme näin, kun ääni vaihtoi vaimon pyörään vaihtaessamme takakiekkoja kesken lenkin. Seuraavaksi kiekko huoltoon...



Yksi kokemus lisää eli kiristämällä kammet oikeaan momenttiin sain yhdet rutinat katoamaan 

Lähetetty minun XT1635-02 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## teeässä

> Houkuttaisi hommata tuollainen Endurace Al 8.0, mutta kun kuskilla on painoa 110 kg ja pyörä painaa sen vajaa 10 kg, niin juomapullojen ja multitoolin kanssa paino taitaa mennä hilppasen yli tuon 120 kg, minkä Canyon ilmoittaa kuskin ja pyörän max. yhteispainoksi. Tuskin kuitenkaan niin parin kilon päälle on tuo raja?



Minulla on viime vuoden AL 7.0 eli taitaa olla sama kuin tuo 8.0 mutta ilman levyjarruja. Painoa oli kanssa tuo lähes 110, pyöräilin usein töihin reppu selässä mistä lisäpainoa sellaiset 7 kiloa. Pyöräilyn myötä paino kääntynyt laskuun. Pyörän kestävyyden kanssa ei mitään ongelmia.

----------


## tapsalme

Anyone?





> Moi.
> Canyonilla on mukava sponsorisopimus kisalisenssin omaaville https://www.canyon.com/fi/service/sponsoring/.
> 
> Löytyykö täältä ketään kenen kanssa tilataan yhdessä XS-kokoiset Inflitet ja tämä malli: https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/inflite/2019/inflite-cf-slx-9-0-race.html
> 
> ja saadaan 700e alennus / pyörä?
> 
> Tapio

----------


## foam

> Laiton Canyonin aspaan viestiä asiasta.
> Nyt vaan vartutaan vastausta



Canyonnin aspa vahvisti asian että tarvii erilliset kiinikkeet ovaaleille satulan kiskoille s27 tolpan kanssa. Hinta 19.95

----------


## V-P.V

Kysymys Canyonin kokopolitiikasta.
Endurace CF on nyt lähdössä tilaukseen.  Katsotaan maltanko odottaa mahdollisiin TdF tarjouksiin asti :Hymy: 

Kummastelen kun Canyonin laskuri antaa minulle 178cm ruholla runkosuositukseksi -small.
Oon kyllä aavistuksen mallia pitkät raajat ja lyhyt selkä. 
Onko foorumilla muitakin "keskimittaisia" jotka ajavat tyytyväisenä S- koon rungolla?
Vai valinneet jääräpäisesti M-koon ja todenneet sen hyväksi?

Pelkään että droppia tulee liikaa jos otan liian pienen rungon. Toisaalta jos liian ison niin lyhyehkön ja jäykän selän kanssa homma menee kurkotteluksi.

----------


## Coasting

Itse 177 cm ja S koko ihan optimi. Voisi olla pienempikin kun ei tarvitse edes pitkää stemmiä. Kyseessä kyllä Ultimate CF eikä Endurance.
Droppia saa aina vähennettyä spacereilla ja vaikka stemmin käännöllä. Toisin päin on vaikeampi

----------


## Jim717

Aika merkitsevä tekijä Canyonin laskurissa on jalan sisämitta. Minä olen 179 cm ja minulla on koko M. Aavistuksen pienempi voisi ehkä myös mennä, mutta M tuntuu ihan hyvältä.
Paljon toki riippuu siitä, kuinka matala ajoasento on

----------


## Vivve

> Kysymys Canyonin kokopolitiikasta.
> Endurace CF on nyt lähdössä tilaukseen.  Katsotaan maltanko odottaa mahdollisiin TdF tarjouksiin asti
> 
> Kummastelen kun Canyonin laskuri antaa minulle 178cm ruholla runkosuositukseksi -small.
> Oon kyllä aavistuksen mallia pitkät raajat ja lyhyt selkä. 
> Onko foorumilla muitakin "keskimittaisia" jotka ajavat tyytyväisenä S- koon rungolla?
> Vai valinneet jääräpäisesti M-koon ja todenneet sen hyväksi?
> 
> Pelkään että droppia tulee liikaa jos otan liian pienen rungon. Toisaalta jos liian ison niin lyhyehkön ja jäykän selän kanssa homma menee kurkotteluksi.



Mulla kans sama tilanne samalla pituudella. Mulla vaan herjas hieman liian lyhyestä haaramitasta.

----------


## pee

Geometriataulukossa on mainittu satulakorkeusrajat, joiden perusteella S-koko lienee noin 80-90 sentin haaramitalle. Kun ollaan asteikon alapäässä, on jopa S-kokoinen Ultimate aika leppoisalla ajoasennolla. Jos on "vaarana", että kroppa alkaa taipumaan ajamisen myötä, niin liian iso stack alkaa harmittamaan siinä vaiheessa. Jos ei, niin sittenhän pyörä jää pahimmillaan käyttämättä.

Onko sulla jotain vertailukohtaa vanhasta pyörästä? Ja mitkä ne kropan loput mitat on?

----------


## Jim717

Liian korkeata stackiä saa säädettyä stemmillä. Itsellä CF Enduracessa jos viimeinenkin 5 mm spaceri lähtee tangon alta, olen harkinnut 17 asteen stemmiä, jolla tanko laskee 2 cm. 
Itse olen ajatellut, että liian iso/pitkä pyörä ei saa olla niin, että stemmi pitäisi olla alle 100 mm, jolloin ohjaus voi tulla turhan nopeaksi maantiepyörälle. Toisaalta liian pieni/matala ei saa olla, että ei joudu käyttämään stemmiä väärin päin

----------


## pee

S-koossa on jo vakiona 90-millinen stemmi ja pienimmässä koossa vielä sentin lyhyempi. Stemmin mitta ei kai ihan pelkästään ratkaise, kun tanko, kahvat ja muu geometriakin vaikuttaa. Mutta joo, liian isoa runkoa ei kannattaisi ottaa.

Ja vielä stemmistä puheen ollen. Noihin ei käy "se tavalinen stemmi", vaan 1,25 tuuman ohjainputkelle tarkoitettu. Löytyykö näitäkin jostain jyrkällä kulmalla järkevään hintaan?

----------


## V-P.V

Nykyinen pyörä on PlanetX London road medium- rungolla. Tämä sattuu ku hanska käteen 90mm stemmillä miulle.

Kaivoin speksit netistä ja niinhän se näyttää että S-koko enduracesta on lähempänä kuin M-koko. Canyoni on ainoastaa hieman lyhyempi rungoltaa (t-t). Muuten mitat sattuu lähes yksiin.
Kai se on vaan uskottava.

Toivottavasti 90mm stemmillä ei polvet kolise tankoon putkelle noustaessa.
Mutta senhän saa ilmeisesti tilausvaiheessa vaihdettua pitempään?

----------


## pee

Noita mittoja vertaillessa minusta tuntuu, että Ultimatekin menisi. Kun eikös tuo London road ole stackiltaan pienempi kuin Endurace?

----------


## V-P.V

> Noita mittoja vertaillessa minusta tuntuu, että Ultimatekin menisi. Kun eikös tuo London road ole stackiltaan pienempi kuin Endurace?



London roadissa 2mm lyhyempi stack, 6mm pitempi reach kuin Enduracessa. Eli jos stemmin saisi vaihdettua 100mm;een 90mm sijaan niin S- koko pitäisi olla melkolailla hyvä?

----------


## pee

Tokikaan en tiedä, miten paljon London roadissasi on tankoa nostettu, mutta jos stack on siinä pienempi, niin pitäisikö taas puhtaassa maantiepyörässä saada tankoa tuostakin alemmas. Toisaalta, nuo stackin mittaukset taitaa olla tehty valmistajasta riippuen vähän miten sattuu. En tiedä onko Canyonin ilmoittamassa mitassa mukana se pirun korkea Acrosin kiristysholkki/-levy(vai mikä sen kikkareen nimi onkaan).

----------


## jeijei

> S-koossa on jo vakiona 90-millinen stemmi ja pienimmässä koossa vielä sentin lyhyempi. Stemmin mitta ei kai ihan pelkästään ratkaise, kun tanko, kahvat ja muu geometriakin vaikuttaa. Mutta joo, liian isoa runkoa ei kannattaisi ottaa.
> 
> Ja vielä stemmistä puheen ollen. Noihin ei käy "se tavalinen stemmi", vaan 1,25 tuuman ohjainputkelle tarkoitettu. Löytyykö näitäkin jostain jyrkällä kulmalla järkevään hintaan?



Uuteen pyörään saa vaihdettua stemmin, pitää vaan erikseen pyytää ja vaikka 1 1/4” on harvinaisempi, niin bike24:ssa 14 sopivaa mallia ja canyonilla myös omansa tarjolla.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## V-P.V

> Tokikaan en tiedä, miten paljon London roadissasi on tankoa nostettu, mutta jos stack on siinä pienempi, niin pitäisikö taas puhtaassa maantiepyörässä saada tankoa tuostakin alemmas. Toisaalta, nuo stackin mittaukset taitaa olla tehty valmistajasta riippuen vähän miten sattuu. En tiedä onko Canyonin ilmoittamassa mitassa mukana se pirun korkea Acrosin kiristysholkki/-levy(vai mikä sen kikkareen nimi onkaan).



Nyt on kaikki rinkulat alla ku melkeen kahden vuoden tauko aktiivisemmasta pyöräilystä. 
Ja todennäiköisesti hyvin maltillisella dropilla tulen jatkossakin ajamaan. 
Miulle noi stacit ja reachit ei oo koskaan oikeen auenneet enkä oo niihin kovin perehtynyt. Sen takia saatan vastailla ihan mitä sattuu.. 
Oon sen ajan kasvatti kun kun pyörästä mittailtiin vaan vaakaputken ja satulaputken pituuksia.  :Hymy:

----------


## Krabba

Täältä löytyy myös s-kokoinen Ultimate cf ja pituutta on 177. Sen verran pappaselkäinen ja osaltaan myös maastopyörällä vietetyt tunnit vaikuttavat, että varmaan endurancekin riittäisi ajoihini. Mutta siis koko on hyvä.

----------


## pee

Jalan mitastahan tuo kovasti riippuu. 178-senttisellä jalan sisämitta voi varmaan hyvinkin olla mitä tahansa 80 ja 90 sentin välillä. Skaalan alapäässä varmaan stackiltaan pienempi pyörä olisi parempi ja yläpäässä isompi. Riippuen tietysti myös tottumuksista.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Täältä löytyy myös s-kokoinen Ultimate cf ja pituutta on 177. Sen verran pappaselkäinen ja osaltaan myös maastopyörällä vietetyt tunnit vaikuttavat, että varmaan endurancekin riittäisi ajoihini. Mutta siis koko on hyvä.



Endurace*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## V-P.V

Kiitoksia kaikille vastanneille. S-koko joko enduracesta tai ultimatesta lähtenee tilaukseen. 
London roadi hoitaa hommansa vielä sen verran hyvin että maltan odottaa jos TdF:n aikaan hinnat hieman putoaisi.

----------


## huotah

^TdF:n aikana alennukset on olleet yleensä 10% luokkaa, mutta ale ei koske kaikkia malleja.

----------


## V-P.V

> ^TdF:n aikana alennukset on olleet yleensä 10% luokkaa, mutta ale ei koske kaikkia malleja.



Jep. Kuten sanoin niin siinä mielessä hyvä tilanne että "pakottavaa" tarvetta toiselle pyörälle ei ole. Maltan kyllä odottaa vaikka jopa talven outlet tarjouksiin. 
Pää-asia että sain tukea ratkaista tuon koko probleeman.
CRCeeltä saisi esim. Vituksen evoa tälläkin hetkellä aika makoisaan hintaa.
Mutta edes pieni nousuhumala viikonloppuna ei saanut vielä painamaan entteriä. Lähellä oli kyllä  :Hymy:

----------


## pätkä

Ale on alkanut.

----------


## V-P.V

Siinähän kävi niin että sain aivan jäätävän tarjouksen muutaman vuoden vanhasta (mutta ajamattomasta!) Trekin Madonesta että Canyoni jäi täälläerää tilaamatta. (Oli ostoilmoitus hyvästä käytetystä myös fillaritorilla)
Ensipuraisu oli jo sen verran vakuuttava että toistaiseksi ei ainakaan vielä ratkaisu kaduta.
Katsotaan tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## Vengomaan

https://www.canyon.com/en/road/ultim...-9-0-etap.html

2999,- SRAM E-tap osilla. Houkuttaa koukuttaa..

----------


## Vengomaan

Asustelen Saksassa ja olen huomenna menossa vähän hipelöimään Canyoneita Koblenzin showroomille. 

Tällä hetkellä tuskailen kahden vaihtoehdon: Ultimate CF SL 7.0 (105) ja Ultimate CF SL 8.0 (Ultegra R8000). 
Onko toi CF SL 8.0 500€ hintaerotuksen väärti (2499€ vs. 1999€)? Erona siis tuo osasarja, satulatolppa (S13 vs. S23) sekä kiekot (DT Swiss P1800 vs. P1600).

Tällä hetkellä kokemusta on vaan 2011 vuoden Focus Mares AX2.0 (105) eli alumiinirunkoisesti cyclocrossarista, joten molemmat pyörät toisivat varmasti ison päivityksen vanhaan varastettuun fillariin verrattuna.

Lukenut aikamoisia ylistyksiä tuosta R8000 Ultegrasta, jonka takia se on alkanut houkuttelemaan..

----------


## 0802905

Onko kukaan vaihtanut canyonin headsetin "kiristys-mötikkää" matalempaan? Tarvitaanko muuta kuin 1 1/4" headset bearing cover ja hiilari-spänderi.

----------


## paskalokki

> Onko kukaan vaihtanut canyonin headsetin "kiristys-mötikkää" matalempaan? Tarvitaanko muuta kuin 1 1/4" headset bearing cover ja hiilari-spänderi.



Olen vaihdattanut kahteen pyörään expanderin ja siihen sopivan hatun, jolloin tuo Acrossin omaa kiristystä ei enää tarvita. En tiedä voiko tuolla metodilla irrottaa ton alemman Acros-kiristimen, kun kiristys tulee putken sisältä jatkossa. Kaulaputkea toki yläpäästä olen lyhentänyt kun spacerit ovat vähentyneet tarpeeksi.


https://www.amazon.de/Pro-prhs0081-S.../dp/B00QETZNVM

----------


## jeijei

> Onko kukaan vaihtanut canyonin headsetin "kiristys-mötikkää" matalempaan? Tarvitaanko muuta kuin 1 1/4" headset bearing cover ja hiilari-spänderi.



Matalampaa? Siis sehän on säädettävissä alaspäin.
Missään tilanteessa ei pitäisi olla tarvetta vaihtaa expanderia jollei viimeinen grammojen viilaus iske. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 0802905

> Matalampaa? Siis sehän on säädettävissä alaspäin.
> Missään tilanteessa ei pitäisi olla tarvetta vaihtaa expanderia jollei viimeinen grammojen viilaus iske. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Tarkoitukseni on  saada matalampi ajoasento. Tämän mötikän poistamisella haen matalampaa ajoasentoa. Kaikki spacerit on jo poistettu. Enkä haluasi investoida uuteen stemmiin ja tankoon, kun tuo integroitu on niin hyvä. 

Headset bearing cover:lla  tarkoitan tätä .

----------


## YocceT

> Tällä hetkellä tuskailen kahden vaihtoehdon: Ultimate CF SL 7.0 (105) ja Ultimate CF SL 8.0 (Ultegra R8000). 
> Onko toi CF SL 8.0 500€ hintaerotuksen väärti (2499€ vs. 1999€)? Erona siis tuo osasarja, satulatolppa (S13 vs. S23) sekä kiekot (DT Swiss P1800 vs. P1600).



Keväällä ostin itse CF SL 8:n. Sitä en tiedä, sainko hintaerolle todellista vastinetta, mutta noiden kahden mallin värivalikoimista halusin tuon "stage race blue"  -värin, enkä mustaa tai ruskeaa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tällä hetkellä tuskailen kahden vaihtoehdon: Ultimate CF SL 7.0 (105) ja Ultimate CF SL 8.0 (Ultegra R8000). 
> Onko toi CF SL 8.0 500€ hintaerotuksen väärti (2499€ vs. 1999€)? Erona siis tuo osasarja, satulatolppa (S13 vs. S23) sekä kiekot (DT Swiss P1800 vs. P1600).



Yleensä noissa upgradeissa saa rahalle vastinetta. Ainakin tuo kalliimpi tolppa on miellyttävämpi ja kiekoissakin on eroa. PR 1600 -kiekossa näyttää olevan ratchet-tyyppinen vapaaratas. Pelkästään siksi minulta tulee vahva suositus kalliimpien kiekkojen puolesta. DT Swissin Pawl-tyyppiset vapaarattaat eivät ole välttämättä ikuisia. Yksi on omassa käytössäni hajonnut varsin helposti ja koko kiekko meni vaihtoon.

----------


## Vengomaan

Kävin tänään Koblenzissa koeajamassa. Pakko sanoa että tuntuipas ultimate hyvältä. 

Muutenkin hyvä kokemus palvelusta. Toki tunnin jono että sai tyypin neuvomaan, mutta sen jälkeen 5/5 kokemus. Ensin juteltiin hiukan tavoitteista, sitten mittailtiin mies ja tsekattiin koneelta mikä koko sopis. Mitat meni tismalleen L-XL väliin, mutta päädyin XL koeajon ja mukavamman ajoasennon takia. Koeajo hoidettiin toki vaan parkkipaikalla, mutta kyllä siitä sen verran sai tuntumaa mitä tarvitsin. 

Lähtee varmaan ensi viikolla toi Ultimate CF SL 8.0 racing bluena tilaukseen.

----------


## Buny

Tuli hommattua TDF alennuksista Ultimate CF SL Disc 8.0. Suunnitelmissa olisi talven aikana hankkia jokin tehomittari.

Ensisijaisesti kiinnostaisi laittaa Stagesin kammet. Stagesin nettisivuilla vaadittu tila ei kuitenkaan tuossa rungossa täyty. 10 mm kuusiokoloavain ei mahdu ollenkaan tuolle 5-12cm välille ja vertailun vuoksi 8mm avain mahtuu vasta 7cm ->  https://support.stagescycling.com/en...s-power-meter-

Mahtaisiko jollain olla kokemusta saako stagesin kampia mahtumaan tuohon Ultimaten levyjarrurunkoon vaikka vaadittu tila ei tuon ohjeen mukaan täyty? Vai täytyykö alkaa miettimään jotain muuta vaihtoehtoa?

----------


## Mik@

> Ensisijaisesti kiinnostaisi laittaa Stagesin kammet. 
> 
> ...Vai täytyykö alkaa miettimään jotain muuta vaihtoehtoa?



Jos ei mahdu niin ei se mahdu, mutta eikös poljintehomittarit pyöri aika lailla samoissa hinnoissa kuin Stagesin L&R -kampisarja? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jone1

Ite laitoin uuteen aeroadiin power2maxin.
näyttäis olevan tarjouksessa.
https://www.power2max.com/en/product...ith-crank-set/
Pelannu moitteetta.
Edit,. tuli väärällä akselilla tässä 24mm. https://www.power2max.com/en/product...ith-crank-set/

----------


## Aken pyörä

Apua Canyonin maantiepyörän valintaan

Ajelen nykyisin 10,9 kiloa painanavalla cyclocrossarilla, missä on Tiagran sarja ja maantierenkaat. Kilometrejä kertyy noin 5000 vuodessa, aika rauhallisella keskinopeudella kuntoilumielessä. Kisoista on tarkoitus pysyä kaukana ja ikääkin on jo melkein 50.
Kolmen kesän jälkeen on ruvennut tekemään mieli oikeaa maantiepyörää, parempaa osasarjaa ja kevyempää runkoa. Pitkään vaihtoehtoja selailtuani olen päätynyt Canyoniin, jonka hinta-laatu-suhde tuntuu olevan erinomainen.
Malleista loppusuoralla on  Endurace cf 7.0  hintaan 1399  https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...ce-cf-7-0.html
sekä Endurace cf 8.0 di2, joka on vielä tarjouksessa hintaan 2299  https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...f-8-0-di2.html

Edullisempi pyörä on kautta linjan 105-sarjaa, kalliimpi Ultegraa ja siinä on sähkövaihtajat.

Muutama kysymys: Sähkövaihtajat houkuttavat, mutta onko tavallisen harrastajan järkeä maksaa 900 euroa enemmän siitä, että vaihtajissa on sähköä ja 105 vaihtuu Ultegraan? Käsittääkseni ero 105-sarjan ja Ultegran välillä on pieni. Toisaalta kalliimpi pyörä taitaa olla hinta-laatu-suhteeltaan parempi, joten rahalle saisi enemmän vastinetta. Tuohon hintaan ei ainakaan kaupoista sähkövaihteisia saa lähellekään?


Canyonin laskuri on sitä mieltä, että oikea koko olisi xs. Pituutta löytyy huimat 170 senttiä ja jalan sisämitta on 78.  Nykyinen pyöräni on 52-senttinen ja suht oikean kokoinen. Canyonin vaakaputki on xs-koossa 526, joten laskuri lienee oikeassa.

Kumpi siis olisi järkevämpi valinta vai pitäisikö vertailuun ottaa vielä lisää pyöriä. Vähän kiirekin valinnalla on, koska cf 8.0:n tarjous on päättyy pian

----------


## jeijei

Paino groupseteissä on erona ja jonkin verran jarrut paranevat teholtaan.
Ihan mitä tahdot, onhan di2 hieno, jos siitä tykkää.
Se on myös huoltovapaampi kuin mekaaniset vaihteet.
Ainoa, mikä on ärsyttävää on se, että toisinaan pitää muist ladata (myös talvella)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## H. Moilanen

Sähkösarjan hintalappu jälkikäteen ostettuna on suurinpiirtein tuon 900 euroa. Eli jälkikäteen tehty sähkövaihdepäivitys ei maksa enempää kuin nytkään. 105 on hyvä mekaaninen osasarja, eli mikään pakkopäivitys tuo sähkövaihde ei ole.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Apua Canyonin maantiepyörän valintaan
> 
> Kumpi siis olisi järkevämpi valinta vai pitäisikö vertailuun ottaa vielä lisää pyöriä. Vähän kiirekin valinnalla on, koska cf 8.0:n tarjous on päättyy pian



105 on aivan riittävä osasarja, eli se ei ole mikään ostamisen este. 8.0:ssa on sähköjen lisäksi jonkin verran paremmat kiekot. Ehkä ottaisin kasin, koska kiekot ja "bling". Rahalle saa paljon vastinetta kummassakin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ensinnäkään et ole lähes 50-vuotias vaan et ole edes 50-vuotias. Kuntoilumielellä pyöräilyä harrastavana sinun ei kannata eikä tarvitse ajatella ikääsi ainakaan kymmeneen vuoteen

Toiseksi sähkövaihteilla ajaneet voidaan jakaa kahteen ryhmään: (1) niihin jotka eivät koe mitään erityisempää elämystä vaihtamisen helppoudesta, täsmällisyydestä ja vaijereista vapautumisesta, ja (2) niihin jotka eivät enää voi ajatella palaamista mekaanisiin vaihteisiin. Enemmistö kuulunee viimeksi mainittuuun ryhmään eikä ensiksi mainitussa ryhmässä liene kovin paljon huoltohommista ja säätämisestä kiinnostumatonta,

Etukäteen ei voi varmasti tietää kokeeko sähkövaihteet lisähinnan arvoiseksi ja joka tapauksessa on itse asetettava toiseen vaakakuppiin 900 € ja toiseen jonkinlainen yhtälö mahdollisesta lisänautinnosta kerrottuna ajomäärällä. Itse valitsisin nyt epäröimättä di2:n, mutta kun ajoin mekaanisilla - vanhoilla Ultegroilla jotka vastaavat korkeintaan nykyisten 105:ien tasoa - en olisi ollut valmis maksamaan lähes tonnia sähkövaihteista. Tosiasia kuitenkin on että kun jotain on hankkinut ja sen maksanut, hinta on menettänyt merkityksensä...

----------


## 3wheel

> Apua Canyonin maantiepyörän valintaan
> 
> Ajelen nykyisin 10,9 kiloa painanavalla cyclocrossarilla, missä on Tiagran sarja ja maantierenkaat. Kilometrejä kertyy noin 5000 vuodessa, aika rauhallisella keskinopeudella kuntoilumielessä. Kisoista on tarkoitus pysyä kaukana ja ikääkin on jo melkein 50.
> Kolmen kesän jälkeen on ruvennut tekemään mieli oikeaa maantiepyörää, parempaa osasarjaa ja kevyempää runkoa. Pitkään vaihtoehtoja selailtuani olen päätynyt Canyoniin, jonka hinta-laatu-suhde tuntuu olevan erinomainen.
> Malleista loppusuoralla on  Endurace cf 7.0  hintaan 1399  https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...ce-cf-7-0.html
> sekä Endurace cf 8.0 di2, joka on vielä tarjouksessa hintaan 2299  https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...f-8-0-di2.html
> 
> Edullisempi pyörä on kautta linjan 105-sarjaa, kalliimpi Ultegraa ja siinä on sähkövaihtajat.
> 
> ...



Mun mielestä, jos ajaa noinkin paljon vuodessa, kannattaa ostaa "paras mahdollinen pyörä", eli tässä tapauksessa mun ääni menee 8.0 di2:lle, erityisesti kun se on alennuksessa. Itse ostin keväällä AL 8.0:n, mutta mulla tulee paljon vähemmän kilsoja - pääharrastuksena mulla on kuntosali ja vasta sivuharrastuksina maasto- ja maantiepyöräily. Ikäluokka meillä näyttää olevan sama.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aken pyörä

Kiitos hyvistä mielipiteistä. Erityiskiitos Kuovipolulle muistutuksesta että ikääkin voi katsoa kahdesta kulmasta ja asennehan ratkaisee. Pitkän pähkäilyn jälkeen päädyin lopulta siihen, että parhaiten lenkki-iltojeni kaveriksi sopii kuitenkin Endurace Al 7.0 ja pistin pyörän tilaukseen. Toivottavasti kevät tulee ensi vuonna aikaisin.

----------


## darka

Olen hankkimassa Canyonin maantiepyörää pitkille lenkeille n. 2k e hintaluokassa. Huomasin että siinä hintaluokassa joutuu tekemään kompromisseja vielä jonkin verran.  Minulle ei tuota ongelmaa valita sieltä hiilikuiturunkoista, ultegran osasarjoilla olevaa pyörää. Ongelmia alkaa tulla siinä vaiheessa kun pitää valita levy- ja vannejarrujen välillä. Onko sähköiset vai mekaaniset vaihteet. Jos otan sähköiset vaihteet, niin joudun kyllä luopumaan levyjarruista. Käy myös päinvastoin. 

  Kummat ovat paremmat kiekot ja renkaat?
  Kiekot Mavic Ksyrium Elite kiekot ja Mavic Yksion Pro kummit
  vai
  DT Swiss E 1800 Spline kiekot ja Continental GP 4000s II kumit

  Ainakin tuota jälkimmäinen yhdistelmä on osunut jossain asiayhteydessä tällaisen sunnuntai pyöräilijän silmiin. Eli ainakin markkinointi on parempi kuin Maviceissa. Onko kuitenkin ero niin minimaalinen että ei kannata paneutua?

  Pääseekö Canyonin pyöristä myös eroon jälleenmyymällä ja vieläpä ihan kohtalaiseen hintaan niin ei tarvitsisi ihan metallinkeräykseen laittaa? Kun yksi harrastaja kertoi että on olemassa pyöriä joita on hankala myydä käytettynä (paitsi hinnalla). Onko Canyonilla ollut yleensä sydäntalvella joku hajakokojen täydellinen loppuunmyynti missä vanhat myydään jopa puoleen hintaan pois? En ole niin aktiivisesti seurannut tätä skeneä niin tietäisi odottaisiko pyörän ostoa sitten talveen.

  Käytetyt pyörät ei ole aivan poissuljettu juttu. Sopivan sattuessa käy myös sellainen.

----------


## Hillman

Edustan selkeästi tuoreempaa ikäluokkaa, (VAIN vähän yli 40), mutta toivottavasti tämäkin mielipiden on jonkin arvoinen...  :Hymy: 

Itselläni viime kesänä ostettu Ultimate CF SL Disc 8.0. Mekaanisilla Ultegroilla ja levyjarruilla siis.

Huippupyörä, eikä sinänsä valittamista, mutta kahta asiaa pohdin aina silloin tällöin ajaessa:
* perhana, olisi pitänyt ottaa sähkövaihteet
* onneksi otin levyjarrut

ei mulla muuta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## litku

> Edustan selkeästi tuoreempaa ikäluokkaa, (VAIN vähän yli 40), mutta toivottavasti tämäkin mielipiden on jonkin arvoinen... 
> 
> Itselläni viime kesänä ostettu Ultimate CF SL Disc 8.0. Mekaanisilla Ultegroilla ja levyjarruilla siis.
> 
> Huippupyörä, eikä sinänsä valittamista, mutta kahta asiaa pohdin aina silloin tällöin ajaessa:
> * perhana, olisi pitänyt ottaa sähkövaihteet
> * onneksi otin levyjarrut
> 
> ei mulla muuta



Mulle tulossa parasta aikaa Ultimate CF SL 8.0 Di2. Minkähänlaiset pohdinnat itsellä tulee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## YocceT

> Itselläni viime kesänä ostettu Ultimate CF SL Disc 8.0. Mekaanisilla Ultegroilla ja levyjarruilla siis.
> 
> Huippupyörä, eikä sinänsä valittamista, mutta kahta asiaa pohdin aina silloin tällöin ajaessa:
> * perhana, olisi pitänyt ottaa sähkövaihteet
> * onneksi otin levyjarrut



Samanlainen on itselläni ja samat kommentit. Onhan ne Di2:t varmaan hyvät ja kivat ja tietty rariteettiarvokin niillä olisi, mutta noin käytännön hupiajossa en tiedä, olisiko niistä hintaansa vastaavaa hyötyä. Ehkä sitten seuraavaan fillariin tulee sekä levyjarrut että Di2. Aika näyttää.

----------


## MRa

> Samanlainen on itselläni ja samat kommentit. Onhan ne Di2:t varmaan hyvät ja kivat ja tietty rariteettiarvokin niillä olisi, mutta noin käytännön hupiajossa en tiedä, olisiko niistä hintaansa vastaavaa hyötyä. Ehkä sitten seuraavaan fillariin tulee sekä levyjarrut että Di2. Aika näyttää.



Ei varmaan hyötyä harrastajalla, mut onhan ne kivat. Pysyy säädöissä, vaihtaa nopeasti ja synchroshift mukava lisä kun ei tarvii etuvaihtajaa miettii. Samaa mieltä oon levyistä. Meinasin että ei mitään järkee ku ostin pyörää, mut onhan ne tunnokkaat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## hsr

Jos haluaa hankkia syksyn alennuksesta Canyonin, kannattaa tsekata tarjontaa toistuvasti. Huomasin, että ainakin Endurace CF SL Disc 8.0 Di2:a on nyt tarjolla kokoja, joiden aiemmin ilmoitettiin olevan loppuunmyytyjä. Mistähän noita aiemmin loppuunmyytyjä ilmestyy myyntiin? Peruttuja tilauksia?

----------


## paaton

> Jos haluaa hankkia syksyn alennuksesta Canyonin, kannattaa tsekata tarjontaa toistuvasti. Huomasin, että ainakin Endurace CF SL Disc 8.0 Di2:a on nyt tarjolla kokoja, joiden aiemmin ilmoitettiin olevan loppuunmyytyjä. Mistähän noita aiemmin loppuunmyytyjä ilmestyy myyntiin? Peruttuja tilauksia?



Veikkaan, että runkoja on tilattu riittävästi, mutta osien saanti sopivaan hintaan saattaa toimia rajoitteena? Ehkäpä kiekkoja/osasarjoja on varattu toisen malliseen canyoniin ja kun ne eivät käy kaupaksi, niin laitetaan varastossa olevat kamat halvempiin malleihin?

----------


## Zorbuli

Täällä yksi Canyon haavelija lisää. Nykyinen Bianchi Impulso alkaa tuntui siltä että kaipaan ajamiseen jotain uutta myös pyörältä. En vain oikein tiedä mitä, aerompaa ajoasentoa kuitenkin niin että pyörällä pitää pystyä ajamaan 200-300km kivuttomasti. Nykyinen pyörä kun ei mikään "raketti" ole. Nykyiset "kisa" vauhdit on luokkaa 33-38. Nykyisessä pyörässä ei sinänsä ole mitään vikaa mutta koska kuulun joukkoon joka haluaa aina vaan parempaa välinettä millä harrastaa niin haluaisin nyt valistuineita kommentteja mitä saisin ostamalla Endurance vs nykyinen, Ultimate vs nykyinen vai aeroad vs nykyinen. Ja sanottakoon että Aeroad menee budjetin yli. Arvostan myös sitä että osat pitää olla ultegra ja mahdollisesti di2. Jarrut kelpaavat vannemallisena. Eli Endurance/Ultimate vs nykyinen ja sitten se yksi arpomisen aihe eli AL vai CF. Lähinnä sellaiset kommentit olisi hyviä missä on samanlaisesta lähtökohdista vaihdettu pyörää Canyon malleihin. Sekin toki mietityttää kun ei noita pääse missään ajamaan niin ei viitsisi laittaa 2000-3000 tonnia kiinni pyörään ihan summassa.

----------


## hsr

Katselin uusien Canyon Endurace-mallien speksejä ja ihmettelen: Endurace CF SL Disc 8.0 Di2:ssa on 11-34T takapakka ja lyhythäkkinen takavaihtaja. Mihin pitkää häkkiä tarvitaan, jos tuollekin pakalle riittää lyhyt?

----------


## Warlord

Tiedoissa on virhe, näkee kuvastakin ettei ole lyhythäkkinen vaihtaja.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Mun Canyon Endurace CF SL Disc 8.0:lle kävi näin hassusti:



...eli siis stop-merkin takaa tullut bussi jyräsi sen lunastuskuntoon.

Pitäis varmaan hankkii uus maantiepyörä/työmatkatykki/biitteri ja nyt kun vuoden 2019 Enduracet on jo tilattavissa (https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endurace/cf-sl/ ), niin oon miettinyt joko 8.0 -mallia tai karvalakkimallia 7.0. 

Jos listataan em. pyörämallien eroja niin:

*osasarjat*: 8.0 Ultegra / 7.0 105. Ilmeisesti molemmat toimii joten käytännössä lienee aivan sama kumpaa naksuttelee. TOSIN: 8.0:ssa on 11-34 -kasetti, 7.0:ssa saattaa olla 11-32 ja ensin mainittu sopis kentien mun ajoihin paremmin.

*kiekot & renkaat*: 8.0 DT Swiss E1800 Spline DB, Continental GP4000S II/ 7.0 Mavic Aksium Elite UST Disc, Mavic Yksion Pro UST. DT:n kiekot on 1 mm leveämmät ja  n. 150 g keveämmät kuin Mavicit, mutta toisaalta Yksionit rullaa aivan hyvin ainakin Jarno Biermanin mukaan ja kun aion kuitenkin laittaa renkaat tubelessiks niin 7.0:aan tarvis vain tubeless-venttiilit kun taas 8.0:aan pitäis ostaa myös kumit. 

*satula + tolppa*: 8.0 Canyon S15 VCLS 2.0 Cf, Fizik Aliante R5 /  7.0  Canyon SP43 VCLS, Selle Italia X3. Tässä 8.0:ssa on selvästi arvokkaammat palikat, mutta mulla sattuu olemaan kotona Ergonin s15:sta vastaava tolppa ja satulaks tulee joka tapauksessa Specialized Power joten ei niin välii.

Eli: onko näillä spekseillä - ja jos grammoja ei viilata - mitään järkevää syytä maksaa 8.0:sta 2499€ kun 7.0 kustantaa vain 1899€?

Ja P.S. kun nyt maantiepyöräkausi kuitenkin lähestyy loppuaan niin milloinkas Canyonin ekat alet yleensä alkaa jos sais vielä huokeemmalla  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kuovipolku

^Äkkinäonen ja huonohoksottiminen ei näe muuta kuin ketjun joka on pudonnut  eturattaalta ja kiilautunut ikävännäköisesti. Ja vasen kahva voisi olla vääntynyt vinoon. (Mutta ihan ensimmäiseksi ihmettelin että onpa harvinaisen ja tarpeettoman pitkät venttiilinvarret ja vieläpä tuplana :Sekaisin: )

En yhtään epäile etteikö pyörä voisi olla lunastuskunnossa - ja vielä vähemmän sitä että bussi ajoi stop-merkin takaa -  mutta ihmeen vähäiseltä näyttävillä vaurioilla se on selviytynyt. Tai ehkä kyseessä olikin se otsikoista ja uutisista tuttu "töytäisy" :Cool: 

Pääasia että kuski selvisi tilanteesta ilmeisen onnekkaasti - ja (lähes) ilman vammoja?


PS Yhteenkään esitettyyn kysymykseen en osaa vastata, mutta en silti millään malttanut olla kommentoimatta...

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> ^Äkkinäonen ja huonohoksottiminen ei näe muuta kuin ketjun joka on pudonnut  eturattaalta ja kiilautunut ikävännäköisesti. Ja vasen kahva voisi olla vääntynyt vinoon. (Mutta ihan ensimmäiseksi ihmettelin että onpa harvinaisen ja tarpeettoman pitkät venttiilinvarret ja vieläpä tuplana)
> 
> En yhtään epäile etteikö pyörä voisi olla lunastuskunnossa - ja vielä vähemmän sitä että bussi ajoi stop-merkin takaa -  mutta ihmeen vähäiseltä näyttävillä vaurioilla se on selviytynyt. Tai ehkä kyseessä olikin se otsikoista ja uutisista tuttu "töytäisy"
> 
> Pääasia että kuski selvisi tilanteesta ilmeisen onnekkaasti - ja (lähes) ilman vammoja?
> 
> 
> PS Yhteenkään esitettyyn kysymykseen en osaa vastata, mutta en silti millään malttanut olla kommentoimatta...



Heh, kylhän nää aina kiinnostusta herättää...mut juu, Canyonilla totesivat jo suoriltaan että tuollaisen tällin* kokenutta runkoa _ei_ enää voi päästää liikenteeseen ja sitku alkaa laskea uutta takakiekkoa, runkoa, kampia ja kolhiintuneita osia niin ollaan äkkiä yli pyörän alkuperäisen ovh-hinnan.

Mitä taas tulee kuskiin, niin todennäköisyydet ovat kuulemma sen puolella ettei pysyvää haittaa jää  :No huh!: 

*a propos, enää kyl ei pelota että (ilmeisen) hyvin tehty kuiturunko räksähtäis ajossa kokonaan poikki ihan yllättäen

----------


## kuovipolku

Uteliaisuutta lisää: et kuitenkaan päässyt lehteen? :Kieli pitkällä: 

Olen aivan samaa mieltä kuin minua tietävämmät, viisaammat ja kokeneemmat: kun on tapahtunut kunnon kolari auton kanssa tai törmäys johonkin peräksiantamattomaan ja jotain on mennyt poikki tai vääntynyt, on syytä pitää lähtökohtaisesti selvänä että hiiilikuiturungon, -haarukan tai -tangon turvallisuutta ei voi taata. Ei vaikkei mitään vauriota olisi silmällä havaittavissa.

PS Jos johonkin aikaan vuodesta pitää ruveta kolarivammojaan hoidattamaan ja niistä toipumaan, niin eihän tämä ole hyuonoin mahdollinen valinta ollenkaan :Cool:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Olen aivan samaa mieltä kuin minua tietävämmät, viisaammat ja kokeneemmat: kun on tapahtunut kunnon kolari auton kanssa tai törmäys johonkin peräksiantamattomaan ja jotain on mennyt poikki tai vääntynyt, on syytä pitää lähtökohtaisesti selvänä että hiiilikuiturungon, -haarukan tai -tangon turvallisuutta ei voi taata. Ei vaikkei mitään vauriota olisi silmällä havaittavissa.



Jos tuota periaatetta soveltaisi hiilikuitumaastureihin, harrastus kävisi aika kalliiksi...

----------


## YocceT

> Ja P.S. kun nyt maantiepyöräkausi kuitenkin lähestyy loppuaan niin milloinkas Canyonin ekat alet yleensä alkaa jos sais vielä huokeemmalla



Taisi Canyonin '18 kauden lopetusmyynti juuri päättyä.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Jos tuota periaatetta soveltaisi hiilikuitumaastureihin, harrastus kävisi aika kalliiksi...



Mä en mene takuuseen olenko ymmärtänyt oikein sen mitä kaikkea sinä luet kyseesen tuleviksi törmäyksiksi johonkin peräksiantamattomaan - eli voimme hyvinkin mahdollisesti puhua aivan eri asioista.

En ole myöskään ihan varma kannattaako aiheesta aloittaa keskustelua nimenomaan tässä, mutta uteliaisuuden nimessä olisi tietenkin hauska kuulla millaisia törmäyksiä ja millaisia osien poikkimenoja ja vääntymisiä maasturipuolella on ajettu ilman että on nähty tai koettu tarvetta uuteen runkoon turvallisuussyistä.

Onko maastureiden runkojen suunnittelussa ja rakenteessa tältä osin eroja maantiepyöriin yms verrattuna? Vai onko eroa enemmänkin käyttäjien rohkeudessa tai asenteessa? Vai käytössä? Siinä mihin mahdollinen rungon pettäminen ajotilanteessa todennäköisesti johtaa? Jossain muussa?


PS Eikös maastopyöräily ole joka tapauksessa harrastus joka käy kalliiksi? :Cool:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Mä en mene takuuseen olenko ymmärtänyt oikein sen mitä kaikkea sinä luet kyseesen tuleviksi törmäyksiksi johonkin peräksiantamattomaan - eli voimme hyvinkin mahdollisesti puhua aivan eri asioista.
> ...
> PS Eikös maastopyöräily ole joka tapauksessa harrastus joka käy kalliiksi?



Kyllä ne yllättäen vastaan tulevat ja runkoon osuvat kivet aika peräksiantamattomia on. Kolahduksen jälkeen vain tsekataan, että runko ei ole poikki, eikä mitään näkyviä halkeamia ole. Sitten jatketaan ajoa. Viimeksi kun osui sekä kuskiin että pyörään, kuskilta murtui kylkiluu. Pyörään tuli pari pientä naarmua. Huonolla tuurilla chainstay olisi sanonut naps. Nyt ei sanonut, ei sillä lenkillä eikä sen jälkeisilläkään. 

(Kyllä maastopyöräilyyn rahaa saa kulumaan, vaikka ei jokaisen kaatumisen jälkeen runkoa varmuuden vuoksi vaihtaisikaan.)

Tottakai Canyonin asiantuntijat sanovat, että pyörä menee hylkyyn, jos/kun tietävät, että lausunto menee laskun mukisematta maksavalle vakuutusyhtiölle ja todennäköisesti saavat myytyä uuden vähintään yhtä hyvän fillarin tilalle.

----------


## plr

> Onko maastureiden runkojen suunnittelussa ja rakenteessa tältä osin eroja maantiepyöriin yms verrattuna? Vai onko eroa enemmänkin käyttäjien rohkeudessa tai asenteessa? Vai käytössä? Siinä mihin mahdollinen rungon pettäminen ajotilanteessa todennäköisesti johtaa? Jossain muussa?



Eri käyttöön tarkoitetuillle polkupyörille on kansainvälinen standardointiorganisaatio määrittänyt testejä (ISO 4210-6:2015) pyörän rungolle ja haarukalle. Maastureille on joissakin kohdin tiukimmat kriteerit ja joissakin lievemmät kuin muilla pyörätyypeillä. Oletettavasti valmistajat tekevät pyöriä niin, että ne pääsäntöisesti menevät testeistä läpi.

https://www.sis.se/api/document/preview/919326/

----------


## kuovipolku

No joo, en kiellä etteivätkö maastossakin törmäysnopeudet voisi olla suhteellisen suuria tai että kiviin osumiset ovat luonteeltaan kovien erilaisia kuin esimerkiksi niin sanottuihin katukalusteisiin, taipumattomiin tolppiin tai seiniin osumiset.

Asiantuntijalla voi toki olla oma lehmä ojassa tai kyseessä voi olla jonkinlainen yhteinen sanaton sopimus - vähän samaan tapaan kuin kypäränvalmistajat ovat kaikki sitä mieltä että kypärät vanhenevat pelkästä auringonpaisteesta eivätkä enää anna suojaa entisen lailla ja ne on siksi vaihdettava uuteen muutaman vuoden välein - mutta olen kyllä kuullut saman mielipiteen myös niin sanotulta riippumattomalta asiantuntijalta.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Uteliaisuutta lisää: et kuitenkaan päässyt lehteen?
> 
> Olen aivan samaa mieltä kuin minua tietävämmät, viisaammat ja kokeneemmat: kun on tapahtunut kunnon kolari auton kanssa tai törmäys johonkin peräksiantamattomaan ja jotain on mennyt poikki tai vääntynyt, on syytä pitää lähtökohtaisesti selvänä että hiiilikuiturungon, -haarukan tai -tangon turvallisuutta ei voi taata. Ei vaikkei mitään vauriota olisi silmällä havaittavissa.
> 
> PS Jos johonkin aikaan vuodesta pitää ruveta kolarivammojaan hoidattamaan ja niistä toipumaan, niin eihän tämä ole hyuonoin mahdollinen valinta ollenkaan



Noh, jos nyt vielä sivuraitella jatketaan niin olin vähän yllättynyt etten päässyt lehteen tai edes poliisin tiedotteeseen. Ehkä sen päivän uutisvirrassa oli jo niin paljon muuta jännää etten mahtunut? Mitä taas tulee fillariin niin tänään sain vahinkoraportin jossa suositeltiin tuotteen tuhoamista pääperusteena se, että pyörässä oli  paljon näkyviäkin vaurioita jotka johtuivat siitä, että - noh - pyörä oli aktuaalisesti päätynyt auton alle. 

Ja joo, speksaaminen on kyl kivaa, mut kaikki asianhaarat huomioonottaen olisin tällä kertaa mieluummin jättänyt väliin. 

Ja jos vielä vähän asian vierestä niin tähän väliin vielä pikku anekdootti ja kuva aiemmasta Canyon-merkkisestä, maantiepyörän virkaa toimittaneesta pyörästäni, joka myös "joutui bussin alle". Tapahtuma meni niin, että bussikuski suoritti keskustassa drive-by:n josta suivaantuneena päätin seuraavissa punaisissa eli muutaman kymmenen metrin päässä ottaa kuvan bussin rekkarista jotta muistaisin laittaa palautepalveluun moitteen. Moitteen seuraukset bussikuskille olisivat todennäköisesti olleet vähäiset: ajomestari tai vastaava olisi kenties kysynyt kuskilta tapahtuneesta, jonka jälkeen oltaisiin kahvipöydässä naurettu yhdessä _vinkuville spandexeille._

Bussikuski kuitenkin halusi tehdä hommasta poliisiasian.



kuvassa näkyvä pyörä todettiin _riippumattoman asiantuntijan_ toimesta korjauskelvottomaksi 


Mut tota...mites se 8.0 vs 7.0? Ite jotenkin kuvittelisin et karvalakkimallissa olis enemmän bang for the buck jos noi aksiumit olis ees jollain tapaa tolkulliset kiekot.

----------


## Il ciclista di Roine

> Täällä yksi Canyon haavelija lisää. Nykyinen Bianchi Impulso alkaa tuntui siltä että kaipaan ajamiseen jotain uutta myös pyörältä. En vain oikein tiedä mitä, aerompaa ajoasentoa kuitenkin niin että pyörällä pitää pystyä ajamaan 200-300km kivuttomasti. Nykyinen pyörä kun ei mikään "raketti" ole. Nykyiset "kisa" vauhdit on luokkaa 33-38. Nykyisessä pyörässä ei sinänsä ole mitään vikaa mutta koska kuulun joukkoon joka haluaa aina vaan parempaa välinettä millä harrastaa niin haluaisin nyt valistuineita kommentteja mitä saisin ostamalla Endurance vs nykyinen, Ultimate vs nykyinen vai aeroad vs nykyinen. Ja sanottakoon että Aeroad menee budjetin yli. Arvostan myös sitä että osat pitää olla ultegra ja mahdollisesti di2. Jarrut kelpaavat vannemallisena. Eli Endurance/Ultimate vs nykyinen ja sitten se yksi arpomisen aihe eli AL vai CF. Lähinnä sellaiset kommentit olisi hyviä missä on samanlaisesta lähtökohdista vaihdettu pyörää Canyon malleihin. Sekin toki mietityttää kun ei noita pääse missään ajamaan niin ei viitsisi laittaa 2000-3000 tonnia kiinni pyörään ihan summassa.



Oma ykkönen vaihtui keväällä vm. 2012 Bianchi Infinito 11sp Athenasta > Canyon Ultimate CL SLX Di2 8.0 [vannejarrut].
Kun molemmissa pyörissä painoi on aika lailla sama, ei muutosta syntynyt omien vakioreittien ennätysajoissa. Tai tarkkaan ottaen pisin peruslenkin (tempo) nopeusennätys on Canyonilla, mutta kuitenkin samalla minuuttilukemalla (helppo muistaa: 3 h 15 m / 31,5 km/h | 102,8 km / 700 nm). Tämä on odotettu, realisoitunut pettymys. Jos olisi aika parantunut 5 minsaa, olisi siinä syytä hymyyn. Vakavanaamaisena pystytään.

Tärkein syynä kalliiseen ostokseen oli nimenomaan oman motivaation ylläpitäminen pyöräilyyn. Onhan se hienoa nuo sähkövaihteet, kun vielä pystyy yhdistämään koko laitoksen internettiin. Ajatelkaa: polkupyörällä internet-yhteys. Velogin videon ansiosta päätin kokeilla samanaikaista etu-takavaihtajaohjausta ja oli minulla käytössä Helsinki Velotourista alkaen. Silti olen ajatellut, olisiko ollut parempi investoida mekaaniseen Dura-Ace-vaihteistoon [+ €600]. Royalpyöräilyssä etuvaihtajan lakkasi toiminnasta, kun ei ollut käsitystä, milloin Di2 Ultegran akku täytyy ladata.

Alunperin halusin Lapierren maantiepyörän, mutta tämän vuoden mallisto (2018) on aivan liian kallis. Tätä mieltä oli myös pyörääni huoltava mekaanikko. Päädyin Canyoniin, kun tuntuu olevan kysyntää käytettynäkin.

Toisin sanoen ei kantsi laittaa kokonaisen vuodenajan nettotuloa polkupyörään, mutta vain, jos sillä jaksaa pitää mielenkiintoa tähän liikunnalliseen harrastukseen. Tänäänkin olin lenkillä, tihkusateessa, tosin cyklolla.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Oma ykkönen vaihtui keväällä vm. 2012 Bianchi Infinito 11sp Athenasta > Canyon Ultimate CL SLX Di2 8.0 [vannejarrut].
> Kun molemmissa pyörissä paino on aika lailla sama, ei muutosta syntynyt omien vakioreittien ennätysajoissa



Tämän olisimme voineet kertoa etukäteen, mutta onneksi olit varautunut siihen muutenkin :Cool:  Kun pyörissä ei tainnut myöskään olla merkittävää eroa kiekkojen ja renkaiden osalta etkä ollut muuttanut ajoasentoasi aerommaksi, muuta ei ollut syytä odottaakaan. 

Toinen juttu on siiten se että vaikka uusi pyörä olisi objektiivisesti ottaen, laboratoriomittausten mukaan tai teoreettisesti nopeampi, eivät ennätysajat omilla vakioreiteillä silti parane itsestään. Ja me jo jonkin aikaa ajaneet ja ilman suunnitelmallista kisakunnon paranemiseen tähtäävää ohjelmaa harjoittelevat - tai "harjoittelevat" (1) - olemme itse suurin este ennätysaikojen paranemiselle, sillä olipa pyörä sellainen tai tällainen, tuppaamme ajamaan samalla tavalla samalla omalla kovalla. Ja jos pyörä sattuisikin todella kulkemaan nopeammin esimerkiksi mäentöppyröissä tai alamäkimutkissa, niin luultavasti "kompensoisimme" sen saman tien tuntemalla ajavamme jo "kovaa" tai jopa "täyttä". 





> Royalpyöräilyssä etuvaihtajan lakkasi toiminnasta, kun ei ollut käsitystä, milloin Di2 Ultegran akku täytyy ladata.



Jos sallit tylyn kommentin, niin en ymmärrä miten on mahdollista ettei lataamistarpeesta ollut selvää käsitystä :Sarkastinen:  Kun vihereä valo vilkkuu, on syytä laittaa akku lataukseen eikä mitään syytä ajaa vielä yhtä lenkkiä vaikka varaus siihen hyvin riittäisikin. Ja jos valo ei vilku, se riittää aivan varmasti vaikka kahteen Royalpyöräilyyn :Kieli pitkällä: 

Ainoa opittava asia on että tarkistaa varaustilan heti lenkiltä palattuaan eikä juuri ennen lenkille lähtöä. Ja se toinen opittava asia on että koska latausväli on toisaalta niin pitkä mutta toisaalta paljon tai pitkiä lenkkejä ajavalle toisaalta niin lyhyt, kannattaa ottaa tavaksi tarkistaa varaustila jo hyvissä ajoin ennen kuin siihen olisi tarvetta, sillä muuten käy niin ettei sitä kuitenkaan tule tarkastaneeksi silloin kun siihen on jo tarvetta...





> Alunperin halusin Lapierren maantiepyörän, mutta tämän vuoden mallisto (2018) on aivan liian kallis. Tätä mieltä oli myös pyörääni huoltava mekaanikko. Päädyin Canyoniin, kun tuntuu olevan kysyntää käytettynäkin.



Jos haluaa Lapierren (tai jon muun), silloin hankkii Lapierren. Piste. (Paitsi jos ajokaveri tarjoaa omaa Canyoniaan niin hyvään kaverihintaan, ettei edes kehtaisi sanoa ei :Cool: ) Hinta ei ole ominaisuus, sillä ei ole painoarvoa, ja jos se on liian korkea, se on yleensä myös neuvoteltavissa alaspäin...

Mutta tuo eri merkkien kysyntä käytettyjen markkinoilla tai pikemmin se miten hyvin ne menevät kaupaksi ja mihin hintaan on mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Canyon on tainnut saavuttaa tietyn aseman ja tietyn krittisen massan siinä mielessä että se on sekä riittävän tunnettu että riittävän arvostettu. Vai  onko sittenkin kysymys myös tai ennen kaikkea siitä että Canyoneitaan kauppaavat ovat hintapyynnöissään realistisempia kuin monet muut? Vai voiko uuden Canyonin ostaja olettaa saavansa suuremman osan pyäränsä hankintahinnasta takaisin myydessään sen muutaman vuoden päästä?



(1) Tarina aktiivikilpakuntojuosija-ajoilta kertoo kuinka Esa-Pekka (nimi muutettu) oli päättanyt hankkia itselleen oikean valmentajan. Tämä oli ensi töikseen pyytänyt parin edellisen vuoden harjoituspäiväkirjoja nähtäväkseen ja ensitapaamisessa Esa-Pekka olikin saanut vastattavakseen kysymyksen: "Mutta missä sun harjoitukset ovat? Sä olet kyllä käynyt lenkillä ahkerastikin, mutta mä en näe tässä vihossa ensimmäistäkään harjoitusta!"

----------


## JRMSL

Mitkä ovat palstan Canyon-maantiepyörän omistajien kokemukset runkojen laadusta/takuun toimivuudesta? Lähinnä kiinnostaisi päivittää uuteen Aeroadiin jo vanhemmasta alumiinipyörästä. Ilmeisesti hinta/laatusuhde on hyvä, mutta olen kyllä kuullut huonojakin kommentteja Canyonin palvelusta/runkojen laadusta. Uskaltaako tilata?  :Hymy:

----------


## jeijei

Ei kai näissä rungollisesti mitään ole?
Hambini käynyt läpi bb:n toleransseja ja niissä keskinkertainen tulos.
Tosin pressifit on mikä on, mutta tähän on saatavilla ratkaisu.
Teknisesti, jos luottaa Tour:n mittauksiin, niin pyörä on hintaansa nähden loistava.
Se pystyykö Pertti peruslenkkeiljä löytämään eron super sixin ja ultimaten välillä on eri asia.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Pressfit korjattu

----------


## Jim717

Enduracella ajettu 18000 km ja vielä toimii. Keskiön alla olevan vaihdevaijerin muovisen ohjaimen sain takuussa korvattua uuteen, kun oli hieman vääntynyt. Tuki on suomessa. Ainoa huonopuoli on Suomen tuen hitaus, joka johtunee resurssien vähyydestä ?

----------


## leecher

Onko kokemusta enduracesta hiekkatielle ? Tarmac sai lähteä ja hiukan rennommalla geolla oleva monikäyttöisempi fillari tilalle. 
Tuo uusi Canyon Endurace vaikuttaisi varsin mielenkiintoiselta. Pitäisi mennä asfaltti ja soratiet samalla pyörällä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## YocceT

> Onko kokemusta enduracesta hiekkatielle ? Tarmac sai lähteä ja hiukan rennommalla geolla oleva monikäyttöisempi fillari tilalle. 
> Tuo uusi Canyon Endurace vaikuttaisi varsin mielenkiintoiselta. Pitäisi mennä asfaltti ja soratiet samalla pyörällä.



Enduracesta sinällään ei, mutta "hiekkatie" ei ole mikään yksiselitteinen termi. Vaihteluväli on jostain nopeasta ja kovapintaisesta "torpparin asvaltista" juoksuhiekkamaiseen pehmeään irtosoraan. Ensinmainitun kaltaisella ajelee kapeammallakin renkaalla, irtosora vaatiin leveämpää rengasta ja karkeampaa kuviota.

----------


## Coasting

Koska Canyon myy Infliteä maantiepuolella niin kokeillaan kysymystä täällä.
Mitkä olisi hyvät lokarit CF infliteen? Mitään kiinnikkeen tapaisiakaan siinä ei ole.

----------


## YaffaTheHub

> Onko kokemusta enduracesta hiekkatielle ? Tarmac sai lähteä ja hiukan rennommalla geolla oleva monikäyttöisempi fillari tilalle. 
> Tuo uusi Canyon Endurace vaikuttaisi varsin mielenkiintoiselta. Pitäisi mennä asfaltti ja soratiet samalla pyörällä.



Kaksi vuotta olen Endurace AL:n kanssa ajellut. Hyvin sillä Suomen soratietkin sujuu. Viime vuonna tuli Lieto Gravel Tourkin ajeltua tuolla, 32mm Panaracerin GK SK rengastuksella. Ja olen minä tuolla talvellakin ajanut työmatkaa nastarenkaat alla. Monikäyttöinen peli. Ja vaikka tuossa ei ole kiinnikkeitä lokasuojille niin ainakin Crud Roadracer mk3 mahtuu ja asentuu.

----------


## m-52

Toimitetaanko Canyonin maantiepyörät vain sellaisina, kuin ovat nettisivulla. Tarkoitan, että voiko saada esimerkiksi leveämmällä ohjaustangolla, pidemmillä kammilla tai eri välityksillä. Ilmeisesti ei?

----------


## paskalokki

> Toimitetaanko Canyonin maantiepyörät vain sellaisina, kuin ovat nettisivulla. Tarkoitan, että voiko saada esimerkiksi leveämmällä ohjaustangolla, pidemmillä kammilla tai eri välityksillä. Ilmeisesti ei?



Tangon pystyi vaihtamaan 20 euron lisämaksusta haluamakseen pari vuotta sitten ainakin. Kysy asiaa Suomen aspasta. finland@canyon.com

Stemmin voi myös vaihtaa kerran maksutta toiseen Turun asiointipisteen kanssa. Tai ainakin pari vuotta sitten.

----------


## Warlord

Stemmin vaihdoin minäkin Turun kanssa. Välityksiä tai kammenpituuksia ei pysty vaihtamaan, ne täytyy ite myydä ja ostaa uudet tilalle.

----------


## m-52

Ok. Kiitos vastauksista.

----------


## teeässä

> Mitkä ovat palstan Canyon-maantiepyörän omistajien kokemukset runkojen laadusta/takuun toimivuudesta? Lähinnä kiinnostaisi päivittää uuteen Aeroadiin jo vanhemmasta alumiinipyörästä. Ilmeisesti hinta/laatusuhde on hyvä, mutta olen kyllä kuullut huonojakin kommentteja Canyonin palvelusta/runkojen laadusta. Uskaltaako tilata?



Minulla katkesi chainstay hitsaussaumasta takavaihtajan kohdalta. Otin kuvat, lähetin aspaan ja seuraavana päivänä soitin perään. Totesivat että vika on heidän ja uusi runko oli laitettu jo tilaukseen. Suosittelen ainakin tämän kokemuksen pohjalta.

----------


## jone1

3kpl maantierunkoisia kuitu canyoneja tallissa, ei ongelmia.

----------


## JRMSL

Kiitoksia vastanneille! Päädyin Aeroadin (vaikka epäilemättä hyvä vaihtoehto myös) sijaan tukemaan paikallista Cervelo-kauppiasta. 2019 S3 malli vaikutti siltä, että jaksaa useamman vuoden sillä päristellä 🙂

----------


## anek

> Koska Canyon myy Infliteä maantiepuolella niin kokeillaan kysymystä täällä.
> Mitkä olisi hyvät lokarit CF infliteen? Mitään kiinnikkeen tapaisiakaan siinä ei ole.



Esim. nämä https://www.xxl.fi/sks-germany-raceb...4aAo8XEALw_wcB

Sopivat myös 42mm renkaisiin asti, sitä leveämmistä roiskuu ohi

----------


## vesa-n

Canyonin Endurace sähkövaihteilla ostoslistalla.

Osaako joku sanoa onko alla olevilla pyörillä merkittävää eroa rungossa tai muissa osissa, jos levyjarruja ei huomioida.
Eli jos vannejarrut kelpaavat, kannattaako satsata 600 € enemmän "SL" merkintään.

ENDURACE CF 8.0 DI2
https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/road/en...f-8-0-di2.html

ENDURACE CF *SL* DISC 8.0 DI2:
https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/road/en...c-8-0-di2.html

----------


## JaniM

> Canyonin Endurace sähkövaihteilla ostoslistalla.
> 
> Osaako joku sanoa onko alla olevilla pyörillä merkittävää eroa rungossa tai muissa osissa, jos levyjarruja ei huomioida.
> Eli jos vannejarrut kelpaavat, kannattaako satsata 600 € enemmän "SL" merkintään.
> 
> ENDURACE CF 8.0 DI2
> https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/road/en...f-8-0-di2.html
> 
> ENDURACE CF *SL* DISC 8.0 DI2:
> https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/road/en...c-8-0-di2.html



Minun mielestäni satsaus ei kannata, eikä myöskään ulkomaiset testit anna siihen aihetta. Eri rungot eli geometriatkin eroavat vähän toisistaan.

----------


## Harhailija

Ajattelin tilata maantiepyöräksi tuollaisen Canyon Endurace AL 7.0:n

https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...ce-al-7-0.html

Saako samaan rahaan jotain muuta parempaa? Minulle riittää alumiinirunko ja 105-osasetti. Canyonin laskuri antaa kooksi minulle L, mutta kallistuisin itse kokoon XL, kun mittailin muita pyöriäni esim. satulakorkeuden suhteen. Aikoinaan Radonin maasturikin tuli heidän mitoituksella, enkä saanut satulaa tarpeeksi korkealle, toimittivat kuitenkin uuden tarpeeksi pitkän putken. Mokaanko jos tilaan XL:n? Canyonilla on nyt tuo koodi FREEDELIVERY2018, koskeeko kaikkia pyöriä, ei oikein selviä Canyonin-sivuilta.

----------


## Jim717

> Ajattelin tilata maantiepyöräksi tuollaisen Canyon Endurace AL 7.0:n
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...ce-al-7-0.html
> 
> Saako samaan rahaan jotain muuta parempaa? Minulle riittää alumiinirunko ja 105-osasetti. Canyonin laskuri antaa kooksi minulle L, mutta kallistuisin itse kokoon XL, kun mittailin muita pyöriäni esim. satulakorkeuden suhteen. Aikoinaan Radonin maasturikin tuli heidän mitoituksella, enkä saanut satulaa tarpeeksi korkealle, toimittivat kuitenkin uuden tarpeeksi pitkän putken. Mokaanko jos tilaan XL:n? Canyonilla on nyt tuo koodi FREEDELIVERY2018, koskeeko kaikkia pyöriä, ei oikein selviä Canyonin-sivuilta.



Vaikea kommentoida kokoa, kun et kertonut mittojasi. Tosin oma jalan sisämitta on 85 cm ja oma M-koko on minulle sopiva. Pituutta 180
Canyonin laskuriin vaikuttaa paljon jalan sisämitta.
Yleensä mielummin liian pieni kuin liian suuri. Tuossa AL enduracessa on 1 cm korkeampi stack kuin CF Enduracessa eli on aika pysty. Jos siitä tykkää, niin yleensä Canyon on laadukas ja melko kevyt suhteessa hintaan

----------


## Kuntoilija

https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...ce-al-7-0.html
 Canyonilla on nyt tuo koodi FREEDELIVERY2018, koskeeko kaikkia pyöriä, ei oikein selviä Canyonin-sivuilta.

Ei koskea kaikkia pyöriä eli ei vm 2019 vm pyöriä. Mutta ei kai paljon paremmin voi kertoa mitä koskee, kun ihan näyttää  mallit mitä ilmainen toimitus koskee.










[/QUOTE]

----------


## Visqu

> Ei koskea kaikkia pyöriä eli ei vm 2019 vm pyöriä. Mutta ei kai paljon paremmin voi kertoa mitä koskee, kun ihan näyttää  mallit mitä ilmainen toimitus koskee.



Tilasin pari viikkoa sitten stemmin Canyonilta, sillekin sai ilmaisen toimituksen tuolla koodilla  :Hymy:  kokeilemalla ainakin selviää

----------


## Pohje

Kysymys fiksuimmille. En ainakaan toistaiseksi löytänyt vastausta intergooglesta.

Aeroadin vannesorvi-versiossa on etuhaarukkaan saatavilla tällaiset pienet lisäpalat:
https://www.canyon.com/fi/service/su...rticles_id=219
joilla voi muuttaa ajogeometriaa hieman "leppoisammaksi".

Mites tuon laita on levyjarruversiossa, kun siinä on läpiakselit?
Onko tuo levyjarruversio automaattisesti mitoitukseltaan sama kuin ilman lisäpaloja?
Geometriataulukot näytti molemmissa identtiseltä.

Jatkokysymys:
Aeroadin ja ultimaten mitoituksessa on eroja muutamia millejä, suurin ero taitaa olla ohjauskulmassa, jossa asteen ero (ilman näitä lisäpaloja).
Onko kenelläkään henkilökohtaista kokemusta näistä molemmista? Kuinka suuri ero on käytännössä.
https://youtu.be/jXG52MDlkvQ?t=127 
(Video alkaa suoraan oikeasta kohdasta)
Tuon mukaan ero on ihan huomattava tuolla pienellä wedgellä.

----------


## Vivve

Alkaa taas pienen tauon jälkeen pyöräily maistua ja kalustohan täytyy tietysti päivittää  :Leveä hymy:  Harkinnassa siis Canyonin Endurace CF sl disc 7.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...-disc-7-0.html Näyttäis olevan ihan perushyvää palikkaa. Muistelisin keväisin olevan joku alemyynti Canyonilla eikös vain?

----------


## kauris

En kyllä muista. Syksyisin on ja heinäkuussa saattaa myös olla tourin aikaan.

----------


## huotah

> Muistelisin keväisin olevan joku alemyynti Canyonilla eikös vain?



Giron aikana toukokuussa on yleensä ollut ale.

----------


## Vivve

Menee kyl vähän myöhäselle. Jää hyviä kelejä ajamatta.

Edit: Nyt täytyy kyllä taas vähän funtsia tarviiko noita levareita, säästäis kyl pitkän pennin ilman niitä.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Oli jo musta XL-kokoinen 2019 Endurace CF SL Disc 8.0 tilauksessa, mutta sen toimitus olisi mennyt ensi vuoden puolelle. Kun aleen tuli 2018 Pure Cycling Endurace CF SL Disc 8.0 niin vaihdoin tilauksen siihen 17.12. ja kas! eilen upsin kuriiri jo toi paketin kotiin.

On se musta. 



Tuossa ei pitäis olla vuoden 2019 vastaavaan malliin verrattuna mitään muuta eroa kuin 11-32 -kasetti vs. uudemman 11-34 (ei haittaa) ja se, että viistoputkessa lukee "Endurace". Painoa laitteella oli noineen 7,86 kg, eli parisataa grammaa luvattua enemmän jos asia jotakuta kiinnostaa. 

Seuraavaks oottelen että posti tuo mulle 33 mm Panaracer Regacrossit - harmi ettei ne tulleet yhtä ripeästi koska nyt olis todella hyvät lumikelit. 
+tanko & satula pitää vaihtaa itselle sopivampiin.

----------


## Vivve

Jahas, piti vaan editoida... Mut ei tossa tosiaan ole kuin kasetti ja satulatolppa vaihtunut. Painoa kuitenkin ilmoitettu tämän vuoden mallille 8,1kg M-koossa. Mahtaakohan pitää paikkansa?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Jahas, piti vaan editoida... Mut ei tossa tosiaan ole kuin kasetti ja satulatolppa vaihtunut. Painoa kuitenkin ilmoitettu tämän vuoden mallille 8,1kg M-koossa. Mahtaakohan pitää paikkansa?



Hetkinen, tolppa noissa on kyllä sama. Mutta sen sijaan haarukka saattaa olla eri:
2018: CANYON ONE ONE FOUR SLX DISC
2019: CANYON ONE ONE FOUR SL

...mut ei kai noissa montaakymmentä grammaa voi olla painoeroa eli oudolta kuulostaa edelleen että 2019 malli painais valmistajan tietojen mukaan puol kiloa vanhempaa enemmän.

----------


## Vivve

No kappas vain. Niinpäs olikin. Lieneekö tosiaan virhe ilmoitetussa painossa?

----------


## Vivve

Nyt on harkinnassa kolme eri mallia eli:
Endurace CF SL Disc 7.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...-disc-7-0.html
Ultimate CF SL Disc 7.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/ultim...-disc-7-0.html
Ultimate CF SL 7.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/ultim...cf-sl-7-0.html

Nyt eniten mietityttää noiden levyjarrujen tarve. Olen lyhyen aikaa ajanut cyclolla jossa oli nestelevarit. Hyväthän ne oli mutta onko niille sitten oikeasti tarvetta? Painoeroa nyt ei kovin paljoa synny, eikä sillä nyt tällaisessa harrastelutouhussa ole oikein väliä, mutta rahaa säästyisi jonkin verran. Jotkut ovat myös sanoneet, etteivät läpiakselilliset pyörät ole niin mukavia kuin pikalinkuilla varustetut pyörät.

----------


## Jami2003

Levari pohdiskelussa pitäisi tietää mitä tulevaisuudessa tapahtuu. Nyt levarit rajoittaa ikävästi vanne tarjontaa mutta onko tulevaisuudessa toisin.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Nyt on harkinnassa kolme eri mallia eli:
> Endurace CF SL Disc 7.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/endur...-disc-7-0.html
> Ultimate CF SL Disc 7.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/ultim...-disc-7-0.html
> Ultimate CF SL 7.0 https://www.canyon.com/fi/road/ultim...cf-sl-7-0.html
> 
> Nyt eniten mietityttää noiden levyjarrujen tarve. Olen lyhyen aikaa ajanut cyclolla jossa oli nestelevarit. Hyväthän ne oli mutta onko niille sitten oikeasti tarvetta? Painoeroa nyt ei kovin paljoa synny, eikä sillä nyt tällaisessa harrastelutouhussa ole oikein väliä, mutta rahaa säästyisi jonkin verran. Jotkut ovat myös sanoneet, etteivät läpiakselilliset pyörät ole niin mukavia kuin pikalinkuilla varustetut pyörät.



Ei levareita jarrutusominaisuuksien takia Suomessa tarvitse. Se isompi syy harkita levareita on isompi valinnanvara rengastuksessa. Aika moneen levarilliseen maantiepyörään taitaa saada mahtumaan 32-milliset renkaat. Niillä päästelee menemään jo aika röpelöiselläkin pinnalla.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Ei levareita jarrutusominaisuuksien takia Suomessa tarvitse. Se isompi syy harkita levareita on isompi valinnanvara rengastuksessa. Aika moneen levarilliseen maantiepyörään taitaa saada mahtumaan 32-milliset renkaat. Niillä päästelee menemään jo aika röpelöiselläkin pinnalla.



Mun Enduracen ensiasennusrenkaat (28 mm Conti GP400SII:t) on n. 31 mm leveät, ja takahaarukan ahtaimmassa kohdassa on tilaa n. 5 mm/puoli. Edessä vielä pari milliä enemmän.

Toki leveemmät renkaat on myös korkeempia eli otaksun että takana 35 mm (sliksi) alkaa olla maksimi, entisen Enduracen keulaan testasin piruuttani jopa 38-millistä (37 mm WTB riddlerin todellinen leveys) ja vielä pyöri hinkkaamatta, tosin ei sellaista nappulakumia käytännössä uskaltais pitää kun kuralle ja pikkukiville ei olis tilaa.

----------


## Warlord

Jarruista ne renkaat ekana kiinni ottaakin. Harva maantiejarru ottaa 28mm kumia sisään.

----------


## paaton

> Jarruista ne renkaat ekana kiinni ottaakin. Harva maantiejarru ottaa 28mm kumia sisään.



Tai rungon porauksista. Vanha 6700 jarrukin ottaa omassa focuksessa ongelmitta 30mm renkaan. Käsittääkseni uudet 8000 ovat vielä tilavammat.

Jos vaan haluaa ajaa maantiepyörällä sateellakin, niin kyllä minä arvostaisin levyjä Suomessakin korkealle. Varsinkin jos käytössä on kuitukiekot. Lomareissuilla sitten levarit on luksusta. Tunnokkaat ja tehokkaat jarrut nyt on vaan kivat.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Jarruista ne renkaat ekana kiinni ottaakin. Harva maantiejarru ottaa 28mm kumia sisään.



Niin siis levyjarruversion puolesta tuossa yllä puhuinkin.   :Hymy:

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Talvi tulla saa. 



Eli vaihdoin renkaiksi 33 mm Panaracer Regacrossit, jotka noilla vanteilla ja ilman sisureita ovat aika tarkkaan 34 mm leveät. Takana tilaa chainstayhin reilu 3 mm kummallakin puolella, keulassa tilaa 4-5 mm. Kasetti vaihtui 11-34:een koska eihän noi nappulakumit samal tappa rullaa kuin maantiesliksit. Tangoksi ja satulaksi luottokamat Retchey Evomax & Spessun Power. Kilikelloineen ja muine kilkkeineen pyörä painaa nyt 8,4 kg.

----------


## Pekxi

https://www.canyon.com/fi/factory-ou...bikes&id=28995

Mitä Canyonin miehet sanoo kyseisestä pyörästä? Risut ja ruusut olisi mukava kuulla.

----------


## ZaWing

> https://www.canyon.com/fi/factory-ou...bikes&id=28995
> 
> Mitä Canyonin miehet sanoo kyseisestä pyörästä? Risut ja ruusut olisi mukava kuulla.



Itellä ollut vuoden käytössä juuri 2018 malli hieman eri vanteilla kuin linkissä ja di2. Pyörä on omasta mielestä ihan ylittänytkin odotukset. Todella mukava pitkissä lenkeissä/kisoissa. Tuntuu jäykältä kun oikein polkasee (vanha pyörä semmonen ylikypsä makarooni) ja onhan se nätti. Jos nyt jotain negatiivista pitäis keksiä etten ihan mainosmieheltä kuulosta niin headsetin kiristys ja muoviset aerospacerit on vähän hölmöjä ja hankalia mielestäni.

----------


## Pekxi

> Itellä ollut vuoden käytössä juuri 2018 malli hieman eri vanteilla kuin linkissä ja di2. Pyörä on omasta mielestä ihan ylittänytkin odotukset. Todella mukava pitkissä lenkeissä/kisoissa. Tuntuu jäykältä kun oikein polkasee (vanha pyörä semmonen ylikypsä makarooni) ja onhan se nätti. Jos nyt jotain negatiivista pitäis keksiä etten ihan mainosmieheltä kuulosta niin headsetin kiristys ja muoviset aerospacerit on vähän hölmöjä ja hankalia mielestäni.



Kuulostaa hyvältä! Itse mietin juurikin tuota mukavuutta pidemmillä pätkillä. Pyörä miellyttää myös omaa silmääni. Toki ehkä tuon paketin kiekot vähän aiheuttaa karsastusta. Jos paketti on nopea, ei pieni särö komeudessa haittaa. 🤔

----------


## lturkko

Lähellä messukeskusta nyt viikonloppuna Canyonin testi- ja esittelypyöriä, ilmaista asiantuntemusta ja hyvää kahvia:
https://www.facebook.com/events/2124239061220180/

----------


## Vilpur1

Harmi, meni multa pop up ohi. Olis varmaan päässyt toteamaan Enduracen ja Ultimaten runkojen geo erot...

----------


## petewow

> Harmi, meni multa pop up ohi. Olis varmaan päässyt toteamaan Enduracen ja Ultimaten runkojen geo erot...



Kaikki maantiepyörät näytti olevan sisällä, eikä ajettavissa. Ei siellä tosin olisi mulle ollut kokojakaan.
Ei kyllä helpottanut päätöksentekoa yhtään, varsinkin tuo sininen ULTIMATE CF SL DISC 7.0 on todella hienon näköinen. 

Harmi vaan, että toimitukset menisivät toukokuulle.. Enduracea saisi heti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tomppa13

> Kaikki maantiepyörät näytti olevan sisällä, eikä ajettavissa. Ei siellä tosin olisi mulle ollut kokojakaan.
> Ei kyllä helpottanut päätöksentekoa yhtään, varsinkin tuo sininen ULTIMATE CF SL DISC 7.0 on todella hienon näköinen. 
> 
> Harmi vaan, että toimitukset menisivät toukokuulle.. Enduracea saisi heti.



Juurikin tuo sininen ULTIMATE CF SL DISC 7.0 laitettu tilaukseen M kokoisena toissa viikolla. Toimitusaika venyy heinä-elokuun vaihteeseen. On se sinisenä vaan tavattoman hienon näköinen peli. Onneksi on noita muita kulkineita, millä pääsee ajamaan lenkit ennen uuden pyörän saapumista.

Hiukan tekisi mieli hankkia tuohon vielä Mavicin Ksyrium Elite UST kiekkosarja ja Selle Italia Flite Flow satula. Ainakin tuo satula olisi tuttu jo ennestään. Noista tubeless kiekkoseteistä maantiepyörään ei ole aiempaa kokemusta.

----------


## petewow

> Juurikin tuo sininen ULTIMATE CF SL DISC 7.0 laitettu tilaukseen M kokoisena toissa viikolla. Toimitusaika venyy heinä-elokuun vaihteeseen. On se sinisenä vaan tavattoman hienon näköinen peli. Onneksi on noita muita kulkineita, millä pääsee ajamaan lenkit ennen uuden pyörän saapumista.
> 
> Hiukan tekisi mieli hankkia tuohon vielä Mavicin Ksyrium Elite UST kiekkosarja ja Selle Italia Flite Flow satula. Ainakin tuo satula olisi tuttu jo ennestään. Noista tubeless kiekkoseteistä maantiepyörään ei ole aiempaa kokemusta.



Laittelin kanssa tuon S-kokoisena tilaukseen. Sivuilla lukeva 13-18.5 vaihtui tilausvahvistuksessa 30.9-4.10. Chatissä sanottiin, että tilausvahvistuksen aikataulu olisi lähempänä totuutta, muttei luultavasti menisi Syyskuulle  :Sekaisin:

----------


## leecher

> Talvi tulla saa. 
> 
> 
> 
> Eli vaihdoin renkaiksi 33 mm Panaracer Regacrossit, jotka noilla vanteilla ja ilman sisureita ovat aika tarkkaan 34 mm leveät. Takana tilaa chainstayhin reilu 3 mm kummallakin puolella, keulassa tilaa 4-5 mm. Kasetti vaihtui 11-34:een koska eihän noi nappulakumit samal tappa rullaa kuin maantiesliksit. Tangoksi ja satulaksi luottokamat Retchey Evomax & Spessun Power. Kilikelloineen ja muine kilkkeineen pyörä painaa nyt 8,4 kg.



Paljon on tuossa kuvassa BB-satula väli? Itse mietin samaa pyörää tarmacin tilalle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## YocceT

> Laittelin kanssa tuon S-kokoisena tilaukseen. Sivuilla lukeva 13-18.5 vaihtui tilausvahvistuksessa 30.9-4.10. Chatissä sanottiin, että tilausvahvistuksen aikataulu olisi lähempänä totuutta, muttei luultavasti menisi Syyskuulle



Hupsistakeikkaa.. onpas pitkät toimitusajat!

Viime keväänä kun tilasin oman CF SL disc 8.0:n (samanlaisen Stage Race Blue -värisen kuin mitä tuossa ylhäälle kehutaan), toimitusaika oli "heti varastosta".

----------


## kurvaaja

Haaveilen uudesta maantiepyörästä tulevalle kesälle. Katse kääntynyt  Canyonin suuntaan, nyt pohdintaa muutaman mallin välillä. Kuinka iso ero  on Ultimate vs. Endurance?

 Takana on nyt pari kesää ajelua  Trekin vm. 2014 aikalailla hinnat alkaen "endurance" mallisella   pyörällä (Tiagran osat jne.). Lenkkien pituudet pyörineet siellä  50-100km huitteissa, n. 3000km/kesä. Nyt olisi tarkoitus ruveta ajamaan  enemmän tosissaan / tavoitteellisesti pidempääkin lenkkiä ja enemmän  kilometrejä. Kilpailemaan ei kuitenkaan tarkoitus ruveta, ellei johonkin  triathlon kisaan sitten osallistu. 

En siis hae kilpapyörää,  vaan pyörää jolla pystyy ajamaan nautiskellen vaikka 5-6h lenkkiä  kauniina kesäsunnuntaina, mutta kuitenkin toisaalta taas tarvittaessa  nopeampitempoista tavoitteellisempaa treenaamista/keskinopeuden  nostamista. Äkkiseltään vaaka kallistuisi Endurancen suuntaan? Ultimate  lienee tarkoitettu enemmän race käyttöön?

Endurancessa sitten  ensimmäinen valinta tule AL vs. CF? Hiilikuituinen toki kuullostaa  hienolle, mutta saako siinä rahalle vastinetta? Geometrioissa näyttää olevan hieman eroja myös.

Sitten osiin: Levyjarrut on hyvät ja  hienon näköiset, mutta toisaalta käytännön merkitys Suomen oloissa  olematon maantiepyörässä. Mihin osissa kannattaa kiinnittää erityistä  huomiota? Miten esim. kiekoissa Mavic Aksium vs. DT Swiss P1800 vs. DT Swiss  E1800 Spline DB ? 

Hintahaitaria tulee nimittäin melkoisesti: 1299€ hintainen Endurance AL8.0 on varmasti jo todella paljon parempi pyörä kuin nykyinen Trek. Sitten, kun hinnan lähes tuplaa niin 2499€ rahaan irtoaa Endurace CF SL Disc 8.0 ...

----------


## Moska

Jos tulee paljon ajoa märällä, niin levareita kannattaa harkita vakavasti. Vannujarrupyörän vanteita ja jarrupaloja saa puhdistaa aina kostealla kelillä, mutta kuivalla nekin ovat melko huolettomat. Ja jotenkin vaan omasta mielestä maantiepyörään sopii vannejarrut, kait sitä on jonkinlainen pussihousu kuitenkin. Vaikka pyöräilykamppeissa ei kovin paljon löysää olekaan

----------


## kurvaaja

Uusi pyörä tulisi vain kauniille/kuivalle kelille ajeluun. Levarit kyllä olleet talvikäytössä todella mahtavat hybridissä, mutta kuivan kelin maantiekäytössä vaikeampi perustella tarvetta niille

----------


## Jim717

Ei ole itselläkään tullut maantiepyörässä tarve levyjarruille. Tosin sateella tulee ajettua vain jos sade tulee yllättäen. Hydrauliset levyjarrut ilman muuta tuntuvat paremmilta, mutta onko niille oikeaa tarvetta rippuu olosuhteista.

Endurace CF on kyllä yksi parhaista ostoksistani. Joku 18 000 km ajettu. Yksi 5 mm spaceri on vielä stemmin alla. Toki isomman kulman stemmillä saa lisää mahdollisuutta ohjaustangon laskuuun

CF hiilikuiturunko on kyllä mukava ja suosittelen. Itse ottaisin CF 7.0:n jos halvalla haluaa päästä. CF 8.0 maksaa jo selvästi enemmän. Harmi että itselläni olevaa CF 9.0 mallia ei enää ole. Siinä oli Ulegran lisäksi VCLS 2.0 satulatolppa, joka tuo mukavuutta lisää

----------


## kurvaaja

> Endurace CF on kyllä yksi parhaista ostoksistani. Joku 18 000 km ajettu. Yksi 5 mm spaceri on vielä stemmin alla. Toki isomman kulman stemmillä saa lisää mahdollisuutta ohjaustangon laskuuun
> 
> CF hiilikuiturunko on kyllä mukava ja suosittelen. Itse ottaisin CF 7.0:n jos halvalla haluaa päästä. CF 8.0 maksaa jo selvästi enemmän. Harmi että itselläni olevaa CF 9.0 mallia ei enää ole. Siinä oli Ulegran lisäksi VCLS 2.0 satulatolppa, joka tuo mukavuutta lisää



Kiitos kommentista ja suosituksesta. Ei ole tarkoitus päästä halvalla, mutta ei laittaa liikaakaan rahaa ts. helmiä sioille. Kyllä se vaaka voisi kallistua tuon CF puoleen. Tuohan hiilikuiturunko ainakin korvien väliin sitä lisäboostia. CF näyttäisi olevan hyvin saatavillakin (sekä 7.0 että 8.0). Satulatolpasta: miten tuo VCLS 2.0 eroaa näistä tämän vuoden mallien Canyon                                         SP43 VCLS                                      satulatolpasta? "Road.cc nautti VCLS-satulatolpan ajomukavuudesta ja laadusta, kutsuen sitä “voinpehmeäksi”."

Ja edelleen kaipaisin kommenttia tuohon vertailuun kiekkojen välillä : Mavic Aksium vs. DT Swiss P 1800

Koon määrittely antoi mitoillani (pituus 188cm, sisämitta 94cm) Endurance AL ja CF kooksi XL, CF SL tarjosi sen sijaan kokoa L. Varmaan osuu ihan hyvin kohdalleen?

----------


## JohannesP

Itse tätä koulukuntaa joka ei täysin ymmärrä levareiden hehkutettua ylivertaisuutta maantiepyörässä. Tai ymmärrän, jos sillä pyörällä on tarkotus ajaa sadekelilläkin, mutta jos puhutaan normaalipainoisesta kuivan kelin ajajasta niin en. 

En ainakaan maksaisi siitä ylimääräistä, että saisin noin kilon painavamman pyörän ja enemmän säätämistä. Pahinta tuo levyjarrujen ulvominen mitä ainakin itselläni ilmenee tasasin väliajoin vaikka kuinka pyrin pitämään levyt ja palat puhtaana, saattaa tosin johtua aavistuksen vuotavata ultegran jarrukaliberista. Vannejarrujen kanssa harvemmin mitään ongelmaa kunhan ne on asennettu oikein ja vaijeri liikkuu vapaasti. En tiedä kuinka uudet kahvat on muotoiltu, mutta vanhemmat hydrauliset kahvat on melko massiiviset kouraan verrattuna perinteiset. 

VCLS 2.0 löytyy omasta cyclosta mihin se on ihan ok. En näe tätä kovin tarpeelliseksi maantiepyörässä jos tarkoitus pysyä asfaltilla, kun parempi pienen tärinän vaimennus tulee rengasvalinnasta ja -paineista. Toisaalta omaan silmään tuo näyttää hassulta maantiepyörässä. 

Jos nyt vertasin nopeasti oikeita kiekkoja (katsoin P1800 spline r23) niin eipä noissa varmaan paljoa muuta eroa ole kuin DT swiss kevyemmät (1840 vs 1600g), tubeless ja millin leveempi. Itse ehkä kuvailisin Aksiumia perus ensiasennuskiekoksi, mutta P1800 vaikuttaa jo enemmän harrastajakiekolta. Yleensä kiekot kuitenkin ne mitkä ensimmäisenä päivitetään ja Aksiumin kohdalla nälkä voi kasvaa hyvinkin nopeasti, kun taas P1800 kohdalla tähän ei ole tarvetta ellei kuitukiekkoja himoitse. Toisaalta tuollaiset DT swissin tasoiset alukiekot saa jälkikäteenkin uutena ~300€ ja Aksiumeista saisi uudenveroisena käytettynä ~120€. 

Renkaathan noissa on myös eri, 8.0 pyörän GP4000S2 on loistava rengas ja 7.0 mallin GP sl on astetta edullisempi malli. Ei isoa merkitystä kuitenkaan. 

Sanoisin, että kummallakaan pyörällä ei mene metsään ja tässä kohtaa oma lompsa on se joka oikeastaan määrää. 1900€ vs 1400€ on jo iso väliraha näillä spekseillä. Jos tarkoitus päästä halvalla niin ottaisin myös 7.0 ja jossakin kohtaa säästyneillä rahoilla saattaisin päivittää paremmat kiekot. Uudet Ultegra ja 105 on tietääkseni kuitenkin niin lähelle toisiaan toiminnan kannalta, että tässä yhteydessä maksaa lähinnä säästyneistä grammoista.

----------


## Coasting

Olen samaa mieltä että ei levarit ole mitenkään ylivertaiset. Vannejarrut pitävät myös sateella ihan ookoo jos on alumiininen jarrupinta.
Mutta varsinkin mukavuuspainotteisessa matkapyörässä levareilla on yksi iso etu: Mahdollistavat isommat renkaat. Kun (ainakin mulla 6700 jarruilla) 28 mm on todella tiukilla ja millin kivi alkaa kihnaamaan, niin levareilla vain runko ja haarukka rajoittavat.

7 Canyonia omistaneena sanoisin, että tyytyväinen olet minkä valitsetkin. Mutta eniten lykkäät seuraavan hankintaa kunhan otat hiilikuituisen. Muut osat saa vaihdettua (levareita lukuunottamatta), mutta runkoa ei. Lisäksi kun kaikki hulluna ostavat levareita, niin hyvä vannejarrun kiekkoja voi saada todella sopivasti.

----------


## Jim717

Endurace CF:n menevät n. 28 mm korkeat ja leveät renkaat Ultegran jarruilla. Todelliset mitat. Continental GP 4000 II S on oikeasti 30 mm ja se menee juuri ja juuri, mutta kivet hinkkaavat jarrusatulaan. Itse vaihdoin noihin renkaisiin leveämmän jarrusatulan jolloin menivät hyvin. Ehkä 30 mm leveämpiä ei maantiepyörään haluakaan ?

----------


## Coasting

Näillä uudenmaan teillä voi kyllä halutakin. Tilasin 32 mm GP5000 TL renkaat. Jos vaikka säästyisi käärmeenpuremilta. Toki pärjää 25 ja jopa alle jos on tarvis.

----------


## Laerppi

Hiili-Graili himottaisi, toimiiko hyvin maantiellä? Minkälainen geo verrattuna Canyonin maantiepyöriin? Tulisi soratie-maantie-triathlon-brevet käyttöön.

----------


## Coasting

Tuota en tiedä, mutta itse otin Ultimaten kaveriksi Inflite CF ja voi olla että menee Ultimate myyntiin ja ajan kaikki ajot Inflitellä.

----------


## Superflyer

Onkos kellään hyvää käsitystä siitä, miten leveät renkaat menee nykymallin Inflite AL:ään? Onko esim 40 mm jo liikaa takana? Edessä vaikuttaa tilaa olevan, takana vähän naftimmin...

----------


## JohannesP

> Onkos kellään hyvää käsitystä siitä, miten leveät renkaat menee nykymallin Inflite AL:ään? Onko esim 40 mm jo liikaa takana? Edessä vaikuttaa tilaa olevan, takana vähän naftimmin...



Jos et muuta vahvistusta saa niin ainakin vanhempi runko hyväksyy ilman ongelmia 40mm Panaracer gravel kingit Dt swiss R23 kiekoilla. Luulisi etteivät nykymuodin mukaan ainakaan kaventaneet rengastilaa.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Jos et muuta vahvistusta saa niin ainakin vanhempi runko hyväksyy ilman ongelmia 40mm Panaracer gravel kingit Dt swiss R23 kiekoilla. Luulisi etteivät nykymuodin mukaan ainakaan kaventaneet rengastilaa.



Niin mäkin olisin luullut, mutta ilmeisesti niin ei ole asian laita koska uusi Inflite on suunniteltu kisapyöräksi jolla ajetaan uci:n määräämillä max 33 renkailla...

_"...it really won't take wider tyres – I tried. I fitted a set of 40mm tyres to test and the front cleared, the rear didn't, with the tyre rubbing against the chainstay."_ 

https://road.cc/content/review/24877...al-slx-60-race

----------


## kurvaaja

Kiitos taas kommenteista. CF7.0 on varmasti hintansa arvoinen ja tosiaan 105 osasarja varmasti täysin riittävä. Kai noilla Mavic Aksium kiekoilla alkuun pääsee?

 Tuo rengaspointti on itseasiassa ihan hyvä, mutta 500€ levyjarruista tuntuu aika kovalle lisälle. Toisaalta, jos levyjarrut haluaa niin CF SL 7.0 DISC on saman hintainen kuin CF8.0 (1899€)...  28mm rengas olisi kyllä hyvä mahtua kun teiden kunto täällä on mitä on. Levyjarruliset CF SL mallit tuleekin näköjään vakiona 28mm kumeilla ja vannejarrulliset CF 25mm renkailla. CF 8.0 2019 mallisen jarrut  Ultegra BR-R8000 , joka Shimanon mukaan sallii 28C renkaan (https://bike.shimano.com/en-US/produ.../BR-R8000.html) "Wider clearance with larger tire sizes". Eli näihin mahtunee 28mm kumi väljemmin kuin vanhoihin Ultegroihin 6700/6800 ,joille Shimano ilmoittaa max kooksi 25C. Ilmeisesti myös 105 vannejarruihin mahtuu 28mm rengas?

----------


## Superflyer

> Niin mäkin olisin luullut, mutta ilmeisesti niin ei ole asian laita koska uusi Inflite on suunniteltu kisapyöräksi jolla ajetaan uci:n määräämillä max 33 renkailla...
> 
> _"...it really won't take wider tyres – I tried. I fitted a set of 40mm tyres to test and the front cleared, the rear didn't, with the tyre rubbing against the chainstay."_ 
> 
> https://road.cc/content/review/24877...al-slx-60-race



Kiitokset! Tosiaan, Inflite on nykyään puhtaasti cyclocross-kisavehje, joten leveämmät renkaat eivät ole olleet suunnittelussa pääasiassa. Tosin veikkaan, että jotkut 40mm renkaat saattavat jopa mahtua kuviointinsa puolesta, mutta en kyllä uskalla lähteä kokeilemaan. Onhan noita kokoja nykyään jos jonkinlaista alle 40mm:stä, joten pähkäiltävää rengasvalinnan osalta vielä riittää...

----------


## sville

Kaksi kesää fillaroitu satunnaisesti työmatkaa (20 km) ja viikonloppuajelua Feltin hybridillä, ja tällä viikolla tuli tilattua Canyonin Endurace Al Disc 7.0 josko tuosta saisi vähän lisäpontta vielä harrastamiseen. Toimitus tehtaalta pitäisi tapahtua vielä tänään, katsotaan millainen peli tulee mutta arvostelujen perusteella pitäisi olla kyllä hintaan nähden hyvä vehjes.

Onko tuo kokoamisprosessi kuinka haastava amatöörille? Ilmeisesti hyvät ohjeet pitäisi olla mukana, mutta olisi mukava jos pyörä ei hajoa alle jossain 60km/h alamäkivauhdeissa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Coasting

Ei ole mitenkään vaikea. Muutama ruuvi ja momenttiavain tulee mukaan.
Sitten eturengas kiinni ja baanalle!

----------


## kurvaaja

> Kaksi kesää fillaroitu satunnaisesti työmatkaa (20 km) ja viikonloppuajelua Feltin hybridillä, ja tällä viikolla tuli tilattua Canyonin Endurace Al Disc 7.0 josko tuosta saisi vähän lisäpontta vielä harrastamiseen. Toimitus tehtaalta pitäisi tapahtua vielä tänään, katsotaan millainen peli tulee mutta arvostelujen perusteella pitäisi olla kyllä hintaan nähden hyvä vehjes.
> 
> Onko tuo kokoamisprosessi kuinka haastava amatöörille? Ilmeisesti hyvät ohjeet pitäisi olla mukana, mutta olisi mukava jos pyörä ei hajoa alle jossain 60km/h alamäkivauhdeissa



Nopea toimitus, jos tällä viikolla tilasit ja nyt jo pitäisi saapua? Tuleeko toimitus kotiin vai haetaanko postista? Tuo kokoamisprosessi kiinnostaa itseäkin, koska en valitettavasti mikään kätevin seppä ole=/ Toinen asia mikä askarruttanut, että miten näissä tarve ensihuollolle / missä se teetetään?

Kerro ihmeessä kokemuksia pyörästä mahd. pian!

----------


## sville

> Nopea toimitus, jos tällä viikolla tilasit ja nyt jo pitäisi saapua? Tuleeko toimitus kotiin vai haetaanko postista? Tuo kokoamisprosessi kiinnostaa itseäkin, koska en valitettavasti mikään kätevin seppä ole=/ Toinen asia mikä askarruttanut, että miten näissä tarve ensihuollolle / missä se teetetään?
> 
> Kerro ihmeessä kokemuksia pyörästä mahd. pian!



Tarkennusta siis että pyörän pitäisi lähteä tehtaalta vielä tänään UPS:llä kohti Suomea, mahtaako olla sitten ensi vai seuraavalla viikolla perillä  :Hymy:  Pidetään ajan tasalla!

----------


## hsr

Todennäköisesti tulee ensi viikolla, itselle tuli syksyllä lähetysilmoitus maanantaina ja pyörä tuotiin kotiovelle torstaina.

----------


## petewow

> Laittelin kanssa tuon S-kokoisena tilaukseen. Sivuilla lukeva 13-18.5 vaihtui tilausvahvistuksessa 30.9-4.10. Chatissä sanottiin, että tilausvahvistuksen aikataulu olisi lähempänä totuutta, muttei luultavasti menisi Syyskuulle



Tuli vaihdettua tuon toimitusajan takia Ultimaten tilaus Enduraceen. Taitaa olla Saksassa vähän ruuhkaa, kun seurantasivun toimitusaika on 18.03.2019 - 22.03.2019, mutta ei ole pyörä vielä liikahtanut. Eipä tuolla onneksi ole kiire, kun ei ole vielä kesäkään  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Coasting

Ylenpänä keskustelluista rengasleveyksistä. Mittasin juuri lenkin jälkeen paljonko noissa on tilaa. 
Inflite CF on 55 mm leveyttä nappuloiden kohdalla (orkkis 33 mm renkaan).
Grail AL - XS eli 650b renkain - vastaavasti 60 mm tilaa. Ei varmaan samaa 700 renkaalla. 
Molemmissa mitattu takana ja edessä tilaa vaikka hurumykky

----------


## sville

Eli pyörä tilattu tiistaina, tänään tuli viestiä että pyörä on lähetetty ja UPS:n seurannan mukaan perillä ensi keskiviikkona. Täytyy sanoa että aika nopeeta touhua, nyt täytyy toivoa että briteistä tilatut polkimet ehtii perille ennen pyörää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Superflyer

> Ylenpänä keskustelluista rengasleveyksistä. Mittasin juuri lenkin jälkeen paljonko noissa on tilaa. 
> Inflite CF on 55 mm leveyttä nappuloiden kohdalla (orkkis 33 mm renkaan).
> Grail AL - XS eli 650b renkain - vastaavasti 60 mm tilaa. Ei varmaan samaa 700 renkaalla. 
> Molemmissa mitattu takana ja edessä tilaa vaikka hurumykky



Itse mittasin tönärillä leveyden Inflite AL:n chainstaysta ja sain reiän leveydeksi noin 47 milliä. Eli hirveän leveitä renkaita ei tuonne ainakaan mahdu.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Eli pyörä tilattu tiistaina, tänään tuli viestiä että pyörä on lähetetty ja UPS:n seurannan mukaan perillä ensi keskiviikkona. Täytyy sanoa että aika nopeeta touhua, nyt täytyy toivoa että briteistä tilatut polkimet ehtii perille ennen pyörää



Joko tuli perille pyörä :Leveä hymy: ?

Itse arvon tässä nyt tuon AL Disc  ja CF -mallien välillä. Hiilikuiturunko houkuttaisi. Kuinka herkkä tälläinen nykyaikainen hiilarirunko on kolhuille?
Miten näissä tosiaan huollot? Tarvitseeko muutaman sadan kilsan jälkeen käyttää / lähettää ensihuoltoon johonkin?

----------


## jeijei

Mitä ensihuollossa tehdään? Tarkistetaan säädöt ja se, että kaikki on momentissa?
Kerran kun käyttää kunnon molenttiavainta, niin ei ole tarvetta tsekata ihan hetkeen.
Jos kaikki toimii, niin ensihuolto fillariin on turhaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jim717

Mahtaako ensihuollon yksi keskeisin tarkistus olla vanteiden suoruus. Jos uudet vanteen hakevat vielä paikkansa ensimmäisillä kilometreillä.
Itse vein Enduracen ensihuoltoon joskus 300 km kohdalla. Muuten vien huoltoon joskus vanteiden rihtaukseen ja keskiön vaihtoon.

En ole ajanut Endurace AL:ää, mutta Giant TCX SLR 2 Cyclossani on allumiini runko ja hiilikuituhaarukka ja siihen verrattuna Endurace CF vaimentaa enemmän tien tärinää ja on mukavampi

----------


## kurvaaja

Kyllä se taitaa tuohon CF malliin (vannejarruilla) kallistua. Nyt pitäisi vielä arpoa koko. Mitat 188cm ja sisämitta 92-93cm. Sivuston laskuri antaa XL -kokoa, mutta hieman pelkään että se on liian iso. Canyonin aspan mukaan sekä L että XL sopivat. Nykyinen pyörä on Trekin 60cm rungolla H2 geolla ja se on tuntunut aina hieman liian isolle / ohjaamo liian pitkälle . Mitä geomittoja olisi oleellista verrata nyt, ns. reach -mittaa? Trekin reach taulukon mukaan 395, joka olisi sama kuin Endurance CF XL -koossa. Tämä puoltaisi kallistumista L-kokoon.

----------


## Pudeman

Mulla on Endurace CF 9.0 SL vm-15 ja liki samat mitat 188 ja 91 inseam. Samaa pähkin tuolloin itsekin ja päädyin tuohon XL kokoon. 
Ei se liian iso ole, mutta seuraavan otan kyllä L koossa, mikäli suhteet pysyy samoina. 
Satulan jousto taitaa olla nyt alarajoilla, joten pienemmästä olisi tässä enemmän iloa.

----------


## Inkaliina

Hei, onko kokemuksia canyon Endurace  WMN CF SL maantiepyörästä kokoa 3xs? Pyörän vannekoko on 650B, eli normaalia pienempi. Miten rengaskoko vaikuttaa vauhtiin ja muutenkin käytännössä...? Jäänkö muiden jalkoihin :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kyllä se taitaa tuohon CF malliin (vannejarruilla) kallistua. Nyt pitäisi vielä arpoa koko. Mitat 188cm ja sisämitta 92-93cm. Sivuston laskuri antaa XL -kokoa, mutta hieman pelkään että se on liian iso. Canyonin aspan mukaan sekä L että XL sopivat. Nykyinen pyörä on Trekin 60cm rungolla H2 geolla ja se on tuntunut aina hieman liian isolle / ohjaamo liian pitkälle . Mitä geomittoja olisi oleellista verrata nyt, ns. reach -mittaa? Trekin reach taulukon mukaan 395, joka olisi sama kuin Endurance CF XL -koossa. Tämä puoltaisi kallistumista L-kokoon.



Olen aika tarkkaan saman kokoinen ja ajelen XL-kokoisella Enduracella. Stemmiä lyhensin sentillä. Ehkä L:kin menisi. Siihen saisi vähän sporttisemman ajoasennon. Nyt mulla on stemmi aivan alimmassa kohdassaan.

----------


## kauris

> Hei, onko kokemuksia canyon Endurace  WMN CF SL maantiepyörästä kokoa 3xs? Pyörän vannekoko on 650B, eli normaalia pienempi. Miten rengaskoko vaikuttaa vauhtiin ja muutenkin käytännössä...? Jäänkö muiden jalkoihin



Tässä artikkelissa 
https://road.cc/content/feature/1719...est-650b-bikes

sanotaan näin:
The combination of a 650B wheel's 584mm rim and a tyre width of between 30 and 50mm gives about the same overall wheel size as a regular 700C rim and 25mm tyre, so the rolling speed and handling characteristics will be similar to a regular road bike.

Eli varsinkin vähän muhkuimmilla kumeilla ero tasoittuu tai poistuu.

----------


## Coasting

Puolisolla on Grail AL 650 renkain. Ei ainakaan huomattavaa eroa. Ihan teoreettisesti eroa on jonkin verran mutta yhtään testiä en ole vielä nähnyt. 
Pieneen pyörään 650 renkaat sopivat mielestäni erittäin paljon paremmin kuin isot. 3XS on jo niin pieni, että siihen sopii ehottomasti 650 paremmin. Muuten ei saa ohjaustankoa edes tarpeeksi alas.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Olen aika tarkkaan saman kokoinen ja ajelen XL-kokoisella Enduracella. Stemmiä lyhensin sentillä. Ehkä L:kin menisi. Siihen saisi vähän sporttisemman ajoasennon. Nyt mulla on stemmi aivan alimmassa kohdassaan.



Aika rajoilla tuo koko kyllä siis ilmeisesti on. Jos päätyisi kalliimpaan Endurance CF SL levyjarrulliseen, niin se olisi selkeästi L -koko (eri geo). Levyjarrut yhä vain askarruttaa, että kannattaako niistä maksaa. Tulevaisuudessa toki varmasti siirtymä aina vain enemmän levyjarrullisiin, kuten nähty muissakin pyörätyypeissä. Mikä Endurance malli sulla on (ihan mielenkiinnosta vain)?

----------


## kurvaaja

> Edustan selkeästi tuoreempaa ikäluokkaa, (VAIN vähän yli 40), mutta toivottavasti tämäkin mielipiden on jonkin arvoinen... 
> 
> Itselläni viime kesänä ostettu Ultimate CF SL Disc 8.0. Mekaanisilla Ultegroilla ja levyjarruilla siis.
> 
> Huippupyörä, eikä sinänsä valittamista, mutta kahta asiaa pohdin aina silloin tällöin ajaessa:
> * perhana, olisi pitänyt ottaa sähkövaihteet
> * *onneksi otin levyjarrut
> *
> ei mulla muuta



Eli levyt on hintansa arvoiset mielestäsi maantiekäytössäkin?

----------


## hsr

> Hei, onko kokemuksia canyon Endurace  WMN CF SL maantiepyörästä kokoa 3xs? Pyörän vannekoko on 650B, eli normaalia pienempi. Miten rengaskoko vaikuttaa vauhtiin ja muutenkin käytännössä...? Jäänkö muiden jalkoihin



Vaimolle hiukan mietitty tuota Endurace WMN:a, koko varmaankin olisi 2xs, ei niinkään arveluta rengaskoon vaikutus vauhtiin vaan tämän koon maantierenkaiden rajoitettu valikoima. Harkittu myös "miesten" Enduracea, pitää vielä noita mittoja pähkäillä.

----------


## leecher

Ensimmäinen Canyon maantiepyörä viittä vailla tilauksessa. Pyöräksi on valikoitunut tämä https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road/en...c-8-0-di2.html . Koko XL. Tonni lisää niin saisi kuitukiekot, paino sama? Ei taida olla järkeä tuossa päivityksessä seuraavaksi kalliimpaan. Edellinen pyörä oli s-works tarmac 61 cm, joka lähti eteenpäin. Oli inasen pieni ja kova. Canyonilla haetaan vähän mukavuutaa lenkkeihin ja mahdollisuutta poiketa myös hiekkateille.
Alkuun oli ajatus laittaa BMC:n Roadmachine, mutta hintaa karkaa vastaavilla osilla liian korkeaksi.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Aika rajoilla tuo koko kyllä siis ilmeisesti on. Jos päätyisi kalliimpaan Endurance CF SL levyjarrulliseen, niin se olisi selkeästi L -koko (eri geo). Levyjarrut yhä vain askarruttaa, että kannattaako niistä maksaa. Tulevaisuudessa toki varmasti siirtymä aina vain enemmän levyjarrullisiin, kuten nähty muissakin pyörätyypeissä. Mikä Endurance malli sulla on (ihan mielenkiinnosta vain)?



Vannejarruttimet kyllä riittävät näissä mäissä tehojensa puolesta aivan hyvin. Levarillisten isoin etu on hiukan isompi valinnanvara renkaissa. Pyörimään mahtuu ainakin 32-millinen. Jos nyt olisin kauppaa tekemässä, ostaisin levarillisen. 

Itselläni on vannejarrullinen CF 9.0, eli Ultegran osat ja DT Swiss RR21 DiCut -kiekot. Enää tuota konffista ei taida saada. Sinänsä harmi. Luulen, että aika monta vuotta tulee ajettua tällä fillarilla.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Canyonilla haetaan vähän mukavuutta lenkkeihin ja mahdollisuutta poiketa myös hiekkateille.



No tuolla tulee aika paljonkin mukavuutta. VCLS2-satulatolppa on oikeasti mainio keksintö.

----------


## Mikkomoe

> Eli levyt on hintansa arvoiset mielestäsi maantiekäytössäkin?



Samaa mäkin olisin kysymässä.. mua ei kiinnosta levyjarrut, kun ovat  rumat ja vielä hintaa ja  painoa lisäämässä.. haaveilen löytäväni kesän aikana hyvän endurancen joka painaa alle 8kg ja hinta 1500-2500e.. vanne jarruilla siis . Mahtaakohan löytyä..

----------


## sville

> Joko tuli perille pyörä?
> 
> Itse arvon tässä nyt tuon AL Disc  ja CF -mallien välillä. Hiilikuiturunko houkuttaisi. Kuinka herkkä tälläinen nykyaikainen hiilarirunko on kolhuille?
> Miten näissä tosiaan huollot? Tarvitseeko muutaman sadan kilsan jälkeen käyttää / lähettää ensihuoltoon johonkin?



Pyörä tuli perille luvatusti viime viikon keskiviikkona. Kokoaminen oli helppoa ja lenkille ehdin sitten lauantaina, ja oli kyllä erittäin miellyttävä pyörä verrattuna tuohon vanhaan hybridiin  :Leveä hymy:  Todella nätti väri myös tuo sininen.

Saatiinpa nyt sitten takatalvi sopivasti päälle, josko ensi viikolla pääsisi jo työmatkaa polkemaan.

----------


## Vivve

> Samaa mäkin olisin kysymässä.. mua ei kiinnosta levyjarrut, kun ovat  rumat ja vielä hintaa ja  painoa lisäämässä.. haaveilen löytäväni kesän aikana hyvän endurancen joka painaa alle 8kg ja hinta 1500-2500e.. vanne jarruilla siis . Mahtaakohan löytyä..



Löytyy

----------


## kurvaaja

> Pyörä tuli perille luvatusti viime viikon keskiviikkona. Kokoaminen oli helppoa



 Onnea uudesta pyörästä! Kauanko meni kokoamisessa, tarvitsiko vaihteita/jarruja säätää?

----------


## kurvaaja

Noniin, niinhän se mopo ja budjetti karkasi lapasesta=/ Tilaukseen lähti siis L-kokoinen Endurance CF SL Disc 8.0. Levyjarrulliseen päädyin, kun tuota paljon kehuttua VCLS2.0 satulatolppaa ei saa vannejarrulliseen hiilariin. SL lisäksi samalla runkogeolla kuin huippumalli SLX, tuskin voi huonompi olla kuin normi CF. Toivottavasti tässä pyörässä nyt hinnalle vastinetta. Vähän jo kaduttaa tuliko tilattua "liian hyvä", että olisiko halvempikin riittänyt yhtälailla omiin ajoihin.

----------


## Vivve

Olishan sen satulatolpan kai saanu erikseen tilattua?

----------


## jeijei

> Olishan sen satulatolpan kai saanu erikseen tilattua?



Saahan sen ja silloin tällöin fillaritorissa näkee myytävänä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inkaliina

Nyt on alla tuo Endurance WMN CF SL maantiepyöräpyörä koossa 3xs. Onpahan mahtavan  kevyt ja ketterä fillari.  Melkoista vauhdin hurmaa, kun tien päälle pääsin! En taatusti tule jäämään kenenkään jalkoihin tällä pyörällä, vaikka pienemmän vannekoon renkaat onkin  :Leveä hymy:  Canyonilta vastattiin rengaskoon vaiktuksesta vauhtiin, että enemmän vauhtiin vaikuttaaa pyörän oikea koko ja ajoasento, ei niinkään renkaan tai välityksen koko.  Ja tietenkinmiten on jerkkua jaloissa  :Vink:  Että ei muuta kun kilsoja keräämään  :Leveä hymy:  Kiitos kaikille kysymykseeni kommentoineille ja ajatuksia antaneille!

----------


## sville

> Onnea uudesta pyörästä! Kauanko meni kokoamisessa, tarvitsiko vaihteita/jarruja säätää?



Kiitoksia! Ja varmasti on hyvä ostos tuo minkä laitoit tilaukseen  :Hymy: 

Kokoamiseen meni sellainen tunti kun pelko persiissä luki ohjekirjaa, väänsi kaikki tarkasti momenttiin ja tuplatsekkasi joka asian - osaavampi kaveri laittaisi tuollaisen alle kymmenessä minuutissa ajokuntoon  :Leveä hymy:  Eipä siinä tosiaan muuta ollut kuin tuo ohjaustanko, satulatolppa, eturengas ja polkimet (kun ne sitten briteistä suvaitsi saapua).

Ensimmäisen 30km lenkin perusteella kaikki toimi kyllä mahtavasti ja mikään paikka ei edes kipeytynyt. Pitää nyt kasvattaa lenkkien pituutta pikkuhiljaa ja viikonloppuna ottaa pikkaisen pidempi. Jonkin verran pitäisi saada kilomeettereitä nyt alle kun tuli Pirkan klassikkoonkin osallistuttua eikä hirveästi ole kokemusta pitemmästä ajosta, mutta onhan tässä vielä pari kuukautta aikaa  :Cool:

----------


## petewow

Tännekin tuli pyörä viime viikolla. Sadan kilometrin jälkeen ei valittamista, hyvä pyörä on  :Hymy: 
Kiekot vaihtuu vielä myöhemmin Huntin Aeroihin ja renkaat GP5000 tubeless, kunhan joskus saavat kiekot toimitettua.

----------


## MRa

> Saahan sen ja silloin tällöin fillaritorissa näkee myytävänä 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tuo se lienee joka tapauksessa, eli saa muualtakin. http://www.ergon-bike.com/en/product...sattelstuetzen


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Laerppi

Saako VCLS 2.0 satulatolppaan satulalaukkua kiinni?

----------


## paskalokki

> Saako VCLS 2.0 satulatolppaan satulalaukkua kiinni?



Miksi ei saisi, pidän omassani kiinni laukkua ongelmitta.

----------


## Lammy

Menee hieman offtopicin puolelle; minkälaisia kokemuksia on tuosta tolpasta? Kiinan-kuituisen saisi 60e hintaan. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paskalokki

> Menee hieman offtopicin puolelle; minkälaisia kokemuksia on tuosta tolpasta? Kiinan-kuituisen saisi 60e hintaan. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Suoranaista vertailua en ole tehnyt, mutta ei huonoa sanottavaa. Silmälläkin huomaa (joku muu), että vaimentaa tärinää ja joustaa. 250 euroa silti minusta liian suolainen hinta, erikseen ostettavaksi.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Mites noi Canyonin "normaalit" kuitutolpat? 

Tämän testin mukaan tavan VCLS olis myös kelpoisa ja satkun halvempi kuin 2.0: https://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...-gravel-46208/

----------


## JaniM

> Eli levyt on hintansa arvoiset mielestäsi maantiekäytössäkin?



Jos asuu Alpeilla, tai haluaa raahata levyjarruja kotimaassa mukanaan mahdollista ulkomaan reissua varten. Kanarialle olen ottanut levyt, Mallorcalle en. Viikon reissulle oman pyörän mukaanotto ei taloudellisessa mielessä ole edes oikein järkevää vaan vuokrapyörällä mennään.

Kun katselee eri liikkeiden "poistomyyntejä" pyöristä niin ei tainnut olla levyjarrullisten "ankkureiden" myynti kovin suuri menestys.

Itse en keksi levyjarruille muuta käyttöä kuin Kanarian isoissa laskuissa voi surutta raahata jarruja mielensä mukaan, jonka toki voisi tehdä tod.näk.vannejarrullisellakin alukiekoilla.

Kotimaassa jos alkaa satamaan niin en todellakaan jarruttele, vaan poljen parasta mahdollista vauhtia sateensuojaan/kotiin  :Hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Mites noi Canyonin "normaalit" kuitutolpat? 
> 
> Tämän testin mukaan tavan VCLS olis myös kelpoisa ja satkun halvempi kuin 2.0: https://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...-gravel-46208/



Kyllä tuokin aivan kelvollinen on. Hankin sellaisen edelliseen fillariini (Ultimate CF) ja ero tavalliseen hiilikuitutolppaan oli huomattava.

----------


## kurvaaja

Minkä kokoinen laatikko tuo on missä pyörä toimitetaan? Mietin, että jos en satu olemaan kotona kun UPSin kuski yrittää käydä (eivät taida kauheasti soitella tulostaan), niin mahtuuko paketti oman auton kyytiin jos käy myöhemmin hakemassa sitten UPSin noutopisteestä.

----------


## sville

> Minkä kokoinen laatikko tuo on missä pyörä toimitetaan? Mietin, että jos en satu olemaan kotona kun UPSin kuski yrittää käydä (eivät taida kauheasti soitella tulostaan), niin mahtuuko paketti oman auton kyytiin jos käy myöhemmin hakemassa sitten UPSin noutopisteestä.



Tampereella ainakin tuli Liuttu logisticsilta viesti, että ovat toimittamassa pakettia kyseisenä päivänä klo 15-20 välisenä aikana. Kuuden maissa ovisummeri soi, eli ei tullut soittoa etukäteen, mutta varmaan tuo riippuu vähän kuskistakin.

Itse laatikko kyllä varmaankin mahtuu henkilöauton perälle, kun vain penkit kaataa. Canyonin sivuilta löytyi tällainen:
https://www.canyon.com/en-de/support...surements.html
Road: 1480 x 250 x 810 mm

----------


## YocceT

> Minkä kokoinen laatikko tuo on missä pyörä toimitetaan? Mietin, että jos en satu olemaan kotona kun UPSin kuski yrittää käydä (eivät taida kauheasti soitella tulostaan), niin mahtuuko paketti oman auton kyytiin jos käy myöhemmin hakemassa sitten UPSin noutopisteestä.



UPS:n seurantahan on varsin mainio, ja ainakin itse olen ollut kykeneväinen organisoimaan omia tai perheen menoja siten että joku on ollut seurannan mukaisena ilmoitettuna delivery-päivänä paikalla vastaanottamassa.

----------


## jeijei

> Menee hieman offtopicin puolelle; minkälaisia kokemuksia on tuosta tolpasta? Kiinan-kuituisen saisi 60e hintaan. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



VLCS:thän ovat kuitu-basaltti sekoituksia. Sii se ylimääräinen jousto tulee. Jos vain muisti pelaa oikein.
Kiinalaisissa lähtökohtaisesti ei ole mitään vikaa, mutta jos joku tuote on erityisen edullinen - siihen löytyy syynsä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sville

Noniin ensimmäinen pikkaisen pidempi lenkki pyöräilty Säijän nurkissa ja kylmästä kelistä huolimatta pyörä pelittää aivan mahtavasti ja erittäin mukavaa touhua! Tuli useampi canyoni(ja muukin)kuski siellä vastaan, mahtaako olla tämän foorumin väkeä  :Cool: 

Pyörällä kilometrejä alla nyt vähän reilu sata, ja takavaihtaja pikkaisen meinaa temppuilla mutta tuo johtunee uudesta pyörästä ja vaijerin venymisestä. Voisi melkein ottaa asennuskaljan ja katsoa youtubesta videon ja koittaa itse vähän säätää  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## kurvaaja

Pyörä tuli perille ja nyt kasattuna. Vapaaratas pitää todella kovaa ääntä, onko käynyt niin huono tuuri, että viallinen osa osunut kohdalle? Linkin videosta toivottavasti saa osviittaa? 

https://youtu.be/xWKP-hNIU_4

Pyörä siis Endurace CF SL 8.0, kiekko DT Swiss E1800

Satulan joudun nostamaan melkein maksimikorkeuteen 9/10 ulostulo. Onko tästä mahdollisesti jotain haittaa, että säätö näin tapissa?

----------


## TERU

Ihana ääni, kateeksi käy kun omissani noita pliisuja simpan hiljaisia vapareita! 

Satulatolppa nousee nykyrungoissa reilusti, kunha ei jää ihan "huulelle", siis ei merkintöjen yli eikä tehtaan ohjeiden vastaisesti, muutoin joutuu ostamaan pidemmän, ja tietenkin ajoasennon tulee olla sopiva.

----------


## JackOja

> Vapaaratas pitää todella kovaa ääntä...



DTSwiss? Ihanaa! Hyvä juttu ja kuuluu asiaan.

----------


## kurvaaja

> DTSwiss? Ihanaa! Hyvä juttu ja kuuluu asiaan.



 Oliko tämä ironiaa vai oikeasti, että tuo ääni on hyvä juttu ja kuuluu asiaan?

----------


## JackOja

> Oliko tämä ironiaa vai oikeasti, että tuo ääni on hyvä juttu ja kuuluu asiaan?



Kyllä se on ihan normaali, DTSwissit ovat mukavan äänekkäitä. Vaihda Shimanoon jos haluat rullailla hiljaisuudessa.

Aasinsiltaa offtopicciin: jossain topicissa joskus kerrottiin, etteivät maantiepyöräilijät juuri rullaille vaan kammet pyörii koko ajan.

----------


## TERU

Niin, eihän tuota tarvitse kuunnella, kun antaa koipien pyöriä, joutaahan noita pyörittää, ja tämä oli huumoria.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> DTSwissit ovat mukavan äänekkäitä.



Tämähän ei varsinaisesti pidä paikkaansa. DTSwiss Ratchet on varsin äänetön kapistus.

----------


## JackOja

> Tämähän ei varsinaisesti pidä paikkaansa. DTSwiss Ratchet on varsin äänetön kapistus.



Jaa... mulla oli äänekäs joskus. Ja nykyinen kolmikyntinen vasta äänekäs onkin.

----------


## kurvaaja

Ennen ensimmäistä lenkkiä askarruttaa vielä yksi kysymys: Onko tuolle etupyörän DT Swiss *RWS* läpiakselille jokin kiristysmomentti? Käyttöohjekirja neuvoi kiristämään vipua vain käsikireyteen, "Only turn the axle until it is hand-tight." Aika epämääräinen kireys noin tärkeälle komponentille? Pelkään, että kiristää liikaa, mutta ei haluaisi että lähtee itsestään pyörimään aukipäinkään ajossa (ihme, että tuossa normaalikätinen kierre eikä vasenkätinen kuten polkimessa..). Oletteko jättäneet tuon vivun paikalleen vai vetäneet pois ajon ajaksi?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Jaa... mulla oli äänekäs joskus. Ja nykyinen kolmikyntinen vasta äänekäs onkin.



Mulla on neljät kiekot, joissa ratchet ja ei äännä juuri mitään. Kynsivapari varmasti voi ollakin äänekäs, mutta itse en moisia halua.

----------


## Vivve

DT Swissin kynsivapari on kyllä mukavan äänekäs. Mulla nyt gravelissa Hopen Pro4 ja ääntää myös mukavasti. Maasturissa taas Mavicin uusi ID360 jonka ääni on vähän tylsä mutta toivottavasti on sitten luotettava.

----------


## leecher

Offtopic. Erästä hyvin menestynyttä maastokuskia lainatakseni niin ”vapaarattaan ääni ei häiritse kun pitää ketjun kireällä” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kurvaaja

Eka lenkki takana uudella pyörällä ja meno maistui. Ekana kehuttava tuota vcls2.0 satulatolppa, mahtava varuste. Muutenkin todella mukavaa menoa verrattuna vanhaan hiilarihaarukkalliseen alumiinipyörään. Tällä uudella ei kelvin poikittaissaumat oikeastaan edes tunnu. Ja nopean tuntuinen. Ajoasento suht aggressiivinen, koska satula hyvin ylhäällä= reilu droppi.

Vaihteita joutunee vähän hienosäätämään, liekö vaikea homma..?

Ja ainiin, tuo vapaarattaan ääni tosiaan oikeasti aika makea😎

Ps. On ne levyjarrut vaan kivat kaikesta huolimatta

----------


## Jim717

> Oliko tämä ironiaa vai oikeasti, että tuo ääni on hyvä juttu ja kuuluu asiaan?



Tuossa äänekkäässä vapaarattaassa on se hyöty, että ei tarvitse erikseen kellolla varoittaa kulkijoita, jos on ohittamassa kevyen liikenteen väylällä

----------


## TERU

> Ja ainiin, tuo vapaarattaan ääni tosiaan oikeasti aika makea



Niin eikö totta, ei se ulkotilassa ja takaa tule ollenkaan kovaa, olen tuollaista peesannut muutamia kertoja, kun tuttavani vapaaratas ääntää makeasti. Kateeksi käy, mutta helpottaahan tuo peesaajaa!

----------


## Syystuulia

> Nyt on alla tuo Endurance WMN CF SL maantiepyöräpyörä koossa 3xs. Onpahan mahtavan  kevyt ja ketterä fillari.  Melkoista vauhdin hurmaa, kun tien päälle pääsin! En taatusti tule jäämään kenenkään jalkoihin tällä pyörällä, vaikka pienemmän vannekoon renkaat onkin  Canyonilta vastattiin rengaskoon vaiktuksesta vauhtiin, että enemmän vauhtiin vaikuttaaa pyörän oikea koko ja ajoasento, ei niinkään renkaan tai välityksen koko.  Ja tietenkinmiten on jerkkua jaloissa  Että ei muuta kun kilsoja keräämään  Kiitos kaikille kysymykseeni kommentoineille ja ajatuksia antaneille!



Hei Inkaliina, minkä mittainen olet ja mikä jalan pituus? Olen myös juuri tilannut 3XS Endurance pyörän ja jännittyneenä sitä odotan. Kun mittaa on peräti 153cm (jalan pituus 72cm) mitään pyörää ei voi koskaan koeajaa missään joten tilaaminen on ainut vaihtoehto. Silti jännittää, mitenkähän mahtaa käydä, saanko sopivan pyörän.

----------


## Inkaliina

Syystuulia, olen 158cm pitkä ja jalan sisämitta on 73. Pyörä on aivan täydellinen minun mitoitukselle. Olen todella tyytyväinen hankintaani. Mieheni teki bike fittingin ja nyt on kampea pyöritelty jo noin 500km, ei voi kuin hymyillä  :Hymy:  Toivon ja uskon että sinäkin saat loistokaverin canyonista  :Vink:

----------


## paskalokki

Onko jengi uusinut Infliteen tai Enduraceen muita kuin Canyonin satulatolpan pantoja? Onko tolpat pysyneet ylhäällä? Enduracen pantahan ei kiristä Infliten satulaputkea niin paljoa, että tolppa pysyisi ylhäällä vaikka molemmissa onkin 27,2 mm tolpat. Enduracen pannan kuusiokolo alkaa olla tiensä päässä 18 tkm+ jälkeen, eikä kiinnosta Canyonilta uutta tilata. He eivät myöskään pelkkää ruuvia lähetä ja kierre on niin spesifi, etten ole samanlaiseen vielä törmännyt missään, vaikka olenkin käynyt kyselemässä.

----------


## Laerppi

Saako amuliini Grailiin tai amuliini Enduraceen helposti lokarit kiinni?

----------


## Poy

> Saako amuliini Grailiin tai amuliini Enduraceen helposti lokarit kiinni?



En ole varma, mutta TM:n gravel pyörä testissä Grailia moitittiin näin "ahdas takarenkaan pyörimistila".

----------


## YaffaTheHub

Minulla on amuliinienduracessa Crud Roadracer lokasuojat. S kokoisessa rungossa aika vähän tilaa satulaputken vieressä mutta muutoin menee hienosti ja pidänkin vain sitä taaempaa palasra. edessä en edes yrittänyt ujuttaa haarukan alta koska käytän vähintään mielenkiintoisia rengasratkaisuita, eli sahasin sen poikki haarukan kohdalta.

----------


## Laerppi

Canyon kiinnostaisi, mutta lokarit ja 35mm renkaat pitäisi mahtua. Grailin saatavuus joskus elokuussa, joten tämä kausi jäisi melkein väliin. Ehkä katselen jotain muuta huonommilla osilla...

----------


## Lars_Friedland

Maantiepyöräkuume on alkanut nousemaan kovaa vauhtia.

Ensimmäinen pyörä on hankinnassa maastopyörän rinnalle. Olen katsonut Canyonin eri malleja. Grail oli mielessä monikäyttöisyyden/hienon ulkonäön vuoksi, toimitusajat kuitenkin sen verran pitkät, että jää nyt ostamatta.

Olen nyt katsonut Enduracen eri malleja ja miettinyt parasta vaihtoehtoa itselleni. Budjettina olen pitänyt noin 1500 euroa, jolla saa 105-tasoista osasarjaa. Se kai on jo riittävän hyvä osasarja?

Pyöriä vertaillessa on tullut mieleen muutama kysymys. Kannattaako ennemmin ostaa hiilikuiturunkoinen pyörä vannejarruilla (Endurace CF 7.0, 1399,00 eur) vai alumiinirunkoinen pyörä levyjarruilla (Endurace AL 7.0 disc, 1499,00 eur)?

Meneekö tuohon vannejarrulliseen miten leveä kumi alle? 25 mm on ensiasennusrenkaana. Huonokuntoiselle asfaltille saattaisi olla leveämpi mukavampi ajaa? Vannejarruista ei itsellä kokemusta.

Vai pitäisikö budjettia nostaa ja suunnata katseet Endurace CF SL 7.0 disc (1899 eur)?

Xl-kokoa tarjoaa Canyonin sivusto 191/90,5 mitoilla.

----------


## teeässä



----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Maantiepyöräkuume on alkanut nousemaan kovaa vauhtia.
> 
> Ensimmäinen pyörä on hankinnassa maastopyörän rinnalle. Olen katsonut Canyonin eri malleja. Grail oli mielessä monikäyttöisyyden/hienon ulkonäön vuoksi, toimitusajat kuitenkin sen verran pitkät, että jää nyt ostamatta.
> 
> Olen nyt katsonut Enduracen eri malleja ja miettinyt parasta vaihtoehtoa itselleni. Budjettina olen pitänyt noin 1500 euroa, jolla saa 105-tasoista osasarjaa. Se kai on jo riittävän hyvä osasarja?
> 
> Pyöriä vertaillessa on tullut mieleen muutama kysymys. Kannattaako ennemmin ostaa hiilikuiturunkoinen pyörä vannejarruilla (Endurace CF 7.0, 1399,00 eur) vai alumiinirunkoinen pyörä levyjarruilla (Endurace AL 7.0 disc, 1499,00 eur)?
> 
> Meneekö tuohon vannejarrulliseen miten leveä kumi alle? 25 mm on ensiasennusrenkaana. Huonokuntoiselle asfaltille saattaisi olla leveämpi mukavampi ajaa? Vannejarruista ei itsellä kokemusta.
> ...



Vannejarrulliseen mennee 28-millinen. 

Kaikki nuo ovat hyviä vaihtoehtoja. Itse olen tykästynyt Enduracen hiilarirunkoon, josta mulla on vannejarruversio. Se on todella jäykkä mutta mukava runko. Nyt jos menisin kauppaan, ostaisin levarillisen, koska rengastuksen suhteen valinnanvaraa on aika paljon enemmän.

Kokona XL on sulle hyvä.

----------


## Jim717

Vannejarrulliseen Enduraceen menee Ultergan jarrusatulalla (6800) 28 mm todellista leveyttä ja korkeutta. 30 mm todellista leveyttä ja korkeutta menee kokemukseni mukaan esim. SRAM Apex:n jarrusatulalla ja ilmeisesti 105:n satulalla. Eli jarrusatulan lähinnä korkeus on se, joka rajoittaa ensimmäisenä. 
Maantieajossa en ole kaivannut levyjarrullista Enduracea. Lisäksi vannejarrullinen on yleensä varsin kevyt. Toki levyjarrulliseen Enduraceen voisi ostaa toiset vanteet ja niihin vaikka 32 mm Gravel-renkaat, niin pyörää voisi käyttää sekä maantie- että gravel-pyöränä

----------


## paskalokki

Vannejarrulliseen menee 105-osasarjan ollessa kiinni 28 mm tosiaan, vaikka kapealla vanteella tietyt renkaat ovatkin todellisuudessa 30 mm.

----------


## Jim717

28 mm renkaiden korkeudessa ja leveydessä on niin paljon eroja, että kannattaa tarkistaa mikä on renkaan todellinen leveys ennen sen asennusta vannejarru Enduraceen, jos hakee mahdollisimman isoa rengasta. 
Continentl GP4000SiI:n mittaamani leveys oli n. 31 mm. Suurin piirtein sama kuin tuolla https://www.bicyclerollingresistance...0s-ii-23-25-28
Uuden GP5000 leveys lienee n. 28.5 mm https://www.bicyclerollingresistance...000-comparison
Jos tuo pitää paikkansa GP4000 28 mm on lähempänä GP5000 32 mm:stä kuin 28 mm:stä. Tuo GP4000SII meni siis vannejarrulliseen Enduraceen, kun Ultegran jarrusatulan vaihtoi toiseen

----------


## Lars_Friedland

> Vannejarrulliseen mennee 28-millinen. 
> 
> Kaikki nuo ovat hyviä vaihtoehtoja. Itse olen tykästynyt Enduracen hiilarirunkoon, josta mulla on vannejarruversio. Se on todella jäykkä mutta mukava runko. Nyt jos menisin kauppaan, ostaisin levarillisen, koska rengastuksen suhteen valinnanvaraa on aika paljon enemmän.
> 
> Kokona XL on sulle hyvä.



Eli jos 28 mm rengas riittää ajoihini, olisi vannejarrullinen pyörä varmasti budjettiratkaisu uudeksi pyöräksi. Äkkiä ei tule mieleen, että tarvitsisin leveämpää rengasta. Hiekkatieajot ja metsäpätkät ajetaan 29 jäykkäperällä.

Sen käsityksen olen saanut, että hiilikuiturunko suodattaisi paremmin tien epätasaisuuksia verrattuna alumiinirunkoiseen?

Tarvitseeko noita maantiekiekkoja rihdata vai pysyvätkö ne hyvin suorina? Ei niihin kyllä osumia pitäisi juuri tulla. Maastopyörässä pikkuheitot ei vanteessa menoa hidasta ja niitä maastoajossa aina tulee. Vannejarrullisessa maantiekiekossa pieni heitto alkaa varmasti heti jarrusatulaan hinkkaamaan.

Hiilikuiturunkoisen pyörän ostoa myös tukisi se, että niillä on lyhemmät toimitusajat kuin alumiinirunkoisella pyörällä.

Täytyy pähkäillä, minkä valitsisi.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> nips 35 mm gk



En muista oonko laittanut tänne, mutta levyjarru-enduraceen mahtuu myös 35 mm marawinter (20 mm vanteella mun yksilö oli n. 36 mm leveä) ihan kivasti eteen kun halusin ajaa mun uudella maantiepyörällä myös talvella  :Leveä hymy:  Takana pidin 33 mm (n. 34 mm) regacrossia.

----------


## Esa_

> Onko jengi uusinut Infliteen tai Enduraceen muita kuin Canyonin satulatolpan pantoja? Onko tolpat pysyneet ylhäällä? Enduracen pantahan ei kiristä Infliten satulaputkea niin paljoa, että tolppa pysyisi ylhäällä vaikka molemmissa onkin 27,2 mm tolpat. Enduracen pannan kuusiokolo alkaa olla tiensä päässä 18 tkm+ jälkeen, eikä kiinnosta Canyonilta uutta tilata. He eivät myöskään pelkkää ruuvia lähetä ja kierre on niin spesifi, etten ole samanlaiseen vielä törmännyt missään, vaikka olenkin käynyt kyselemässä.



Omaan tolppaan merkkasin rungon sisälle jäävän osuuden ja karhensin tolppaa kyljistä vaakasuunnassa jollain P80 hiekkapaperilla. Lopuksi vielä carbon kitkaasennuspastaa eikä ole valunut. Itseasiassa taisin hieman karhentaa runkoakin sisältä pannan kohdalta hieman.

----------


## Pudeman

Olikos tässä ketjussa kellään kokemuksia naisten Roadlite malleista? Wmn Roadlite 7.0 kiikarissa.
Tyttärelle (15) pitäis uutta pyörää hommata nykyisen hybridin tilalle. Tyydytään tässä vaiheessa vielä suoraan tankoon ja flättipolkimiin.
Muitakin ehdotuksia voi tehdä vastaavista fillareista. Hintaluokka n 1000.

----------


## paskalokki

> Omaan tolppaan merkkasin rungon sisälle jäävän osuuden ja karhensin tolppaa kyljistä vaakasuunnassa jollain P80 hiekkapaperilla. Lopuksi vielä carbon kitkaasennuspastaa eikä ole valunut. Itseasiassa taisin hieman karhentaa runkoakin sisältä pannan kohdalta hieman.



Ei ole valuminen täälläkään ongelma, vaan kuusiokolon kannan pyöristyminen niin, ettei kohta irtoa panta ollenkaan. Matkan varrella ollut paljon satulaongelmia, jonka vuoksi tolppaa on joutunut irroittelemaan, nyt on krossarin tolppa maantiepyörässä. Maantiepyörän orkkistolppa oli korjauksessa painauman vuoksi ja sittemmin alkoi naksumaan - ehkä tolppa on vielä äänetön.

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Onko jengi uusinut Infliteen tai Enduraceen muita kuin Canyonin satulatolpan pantoja? Onko tolpat pysyneet ylhäällä? Enduracen pantahan ei kiristä Infliten satulaputkea niin paljoa, että tolppa pysyisi ylhäällä vaikka molemmissa onkin 27,2 mm tolpat. Enduracen pannan kuusiokolo alkaa olla tiensä päässä 18 tkm+ jälkeen, eikä kiinnosta Canyonilta uutta tilata. He eivät myöskään pelkkää ruuvia lähetä ja kierre on niin spesifi, etten ole samanlaiseen vielä törmännyt missään, vaikka olenkin käynyt kyselemässä.




Loppuu se valuminen. 

Lip Lock oli canyonin ilmeisen paskan pannan ohella myös suunnilleen ainoa vaihtoehto jota sai obskuurissa 30.6 mm koossa jollainen vanhaan Infliteen oli speksattu.

----------


## paskalokki

Entäs mikä tarvikepanta Enduraceen? Itseasiassa uusi tolppakin pitäisi ostaa, VLCS 2.0 vaikka onkin hyvä, on kevyesti ulkona pelistä 250 euron hinnan vuoksi. Noin satasella kuitutolppa raskaalle kuskille, kaipa sellaisella maantiellä kestää mennä. Etenkin kun alla 28 mm renkaat.

----------


## Mikko93

> Olikos tässä ketjussa kellään kokemuksia naisten Roadlite malleista? Wmn Roadlite 7.0 kiikarissa.
> Tyttärelle (15) pitäis uutta pyörää hommata nykyisen hybridin tilalle. Tyydytään tässä vaiheessa vielä suoraan tankoon ja flättipolkimiin.
> Muitakin ehdotuksia voi tehdä vastaavista fillareista. Hintaluokka n 1000.



Mitä haluaisit tietää? Tyttöystävälläni oli tuollainen naisten roadlite ja oli kyllä erittäin tyytyväinen. Itsekin sitä vähän testasin ja laadukkaalta vehkeeltä kyllä vaikutti. Ajotuntuma aika lähellä maantiepyörää, mutta silti noitten vähän paksumpien renkaiden ansiosta erittäin hyvä ihan perus käyttöpyöränäkin.

----------


## Pudeman

OK, hyvä tietää. 
Tuostahan on myös versio Sora osasarjalla. Oliko teillä Sora vai 105? 
Kun fillaria käytetään myös koulumatkoihin, tulisi lokarit ja jalka tarpeeseen. Oliko teillä niitä asennettuina?
Oliko tuo ajoasento kuinka nojaava?

----------


## Mikko93

> OK, hyvä tietää. 
> Tuostahan on myös versio Sora osasarjalla. Oliko teillä Sora vai 105? 
> Kun fillaria käytetään myös koulumatkoihin, tulisi lokarit ja jalka tarpeeseen. Oliko teillä niitä asennettuina?
> Oliko tuo ajoasento kuinka nojaava?



Meillä oli 105 osasarjalla. Pyörä on edelleen tyttöystävän äidillä käytössä, kun tyttöystäväni hommasi enduracen. Anoppi on käyttänyt sitä mm. reilu 10km yhteen suuntaan olevaan työmatkaan ja ollut erittäin tyytyväinen. Kumpikaan ei ainakaan maininnut että ajoasento olisi liian kumara, mutta kyllähän se toki on normaalia hybridipyörää hieman kumaraisempi. Ei kuitenkaan yhtä kumara kuin maantiepyörässä. Alkuun taisi anopilla tuntua ajoasento hieman selässä/käsissä, mutta se meni pian ohi kun keskikroppa vähän vahvistui.

Lokareista ja jalasta ei valitettavasti ole kokemusta.

----------


## Pudeman

Kiitokset infosta. Täytyy kaivella mittanauha esiin ja alkaa ottamaan mittoja.
Jalan asennus onnistunee hyvin, mutta lokareista olisi kiva kuulla kokemuksia.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kiitokset infosta. Täytyy kaivella mittanauha esiin ja alkaa ottamaan mittoja.
> Jalan asennus onnistunee hyvin, mutta lokareista olisi kiva kuulla kokemuksia.



Lokarit on helppo asentaa. Kiinnikepaikat ovat valmiina. 

Meidän taloudessa olevan Roadliten (joka siis on erinomainen valinta) lokarit taitavat olla nämä: 

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/accesso...=2701#id=60067

----------


## Pudeman

Kiitos infosta, laitetaan listalle mukaan.

----------


## paskalokki

Asia, jota en itse ottanut huomioon Infliten kanssa oli se kun siihen 42 mm lokarit ostin, että 43 mm nappuloilla ja 42 mm nastoilla eivät lokarit enää kiinni sovikaan. En tosin tiedä, miten leveellä rengastuksella Roadliteä aiotaan ajaa, mutta huomiona vain.

----------


## Esa_

Mä laitoin Infliteen Bilteman lokasuojat vakiopyöriin 50 mm. Etuvaihtajalle piti hieman dremelöidä reikää lokariin, mutta nastakumit ja Maxxixsen 40 millinen Rambler mahtuvat hyvin.

----------


## litku

Onko kokemuksia tästä S13 vcls cf satulatolpasta? Millä ihmeellä tuossa saa satulan pysymään suorassa. Laitan vatupassilla satulan suoraan, kiristän pultin tiukkaan. Lenkillä satula pääsee liikkumaan, ettei ole enää suorassa ja alkaa painaa epämukavasti. Olen kokeillut säätää useampaan kertaan, mutta ei. Onko nuiden pulttien kiristämisessä joku oma jipponsa? Help ! Huom ! tämä ei ole se halkaistu malli.

----------


## Coasting

Vastaus kuulostaa löytyvän sun kysymyksestä. Sanoit että kiristät pultiN. Pitää kiristää pultiT. Siinä on kaksi ruuvia. Tuo ei millään pääse liikkumaan jos ne molemmat on kiinni.

----------


## litku

> Vastaus kuulostaa löytyvän sun kysymyksestä. Sanoit että kiristät pultiN. Pitää kiristää pultiT. Siinä on kaksi ruuvia. Tuo ei millään pääse liikkumaan jos ne molemmat on kiinni.



Viestissä on typo. My bad. Piti kirjoittaa pultit. Ja kyllä se vaan liikkuu mutta miksi? Ja kyllä ne on tiukalla, jopa enemmän kuin 9nM mikä siinä lukee momentiksi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JRohu

Tuli hommattua Endurace maantiepyörä cf sl 8.0 ja hieman palstaa siis seuraillut. Pyörä tuli muuten uudemmilla renkailla. 4000s II lukee sivuilla, mutta 5000 oli jo alla. Vaihteet oli hieman sekaisin, eli 2 pienintä vaihdetta oli pois pelistä, joten säätämisellä alkoi. Etujarrua hieman piti kanssa keskittää ettei laahaa, mutta eiköhän se siitä lähde liikkeelle. Satulaa ehkä vielä mietittävä joskus, löytyskö itselle parempaa, mutta täällä alkuun totuttelemaan. Katsotaan miten lähtee kilometrejä syntymään ja palstaa varmaan tulee seurailtua. Aina jotain tarttuu varmasti hihaan, eikä kaikkia kantapään kautta.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Tuli hommattua Endurace maantiepyörä cf sl 8.0 ja hieman palstaa siis seuraillut. Pyörä tuli muuten uudemmilla renkailla. 4000s II lukee sivuilla, mutta 5000 oli jo alla. Vaihteet oli hieman sekaisin, eli 2 pienintä vaihdetta oli pois pelistä, joten säätämisellä alkoi. Etujarrua hieman piti kanssa keskittää ettei laahaa, mutta eiköhän se siitä lähde liikkeelle. Satulaa ehkä vielä mietittävä joskus, löytyskö itselle parempaa, mutta täällä alkuun totuttelemaan. Katsotaan miten lähtee kilometrejä syntymään ja palstaa varmaan tulee seurailtua. Aina jotain tarttuu varmasti hihaan, eikä kaikkia kantapään kautta.



Vaihteet oli omassakin hieman hukassa, mikä kyllä oli pettymys.. Säädin ja nyt toimii ihan ok, mutta olen miettinyt pitäisikö käyttää jossain säädettävänä, että pelaisi viimeisen päälle hyvin... Satulan osalta vähän samoja mietteitä, mutta kun ei tiedä mikä olisi 100% varmasti parempi omalle hanurille niin vakiolla mennään toistaiseksi

----------


## Jim717

> Vaihteet oli omassakin hieman hukassa, mikä kyllä oli pettymys.. Säädin ja nyt toimii ihan ok, mutta olen miettinyt pitäisikö käyttää jossain säädettävänä, että pelaisi viimeisen päälle hyvin... Satulan osalta vähän samoja mietteitä, mutta kun ei tiedä mikä olisi 100% varmasti parempi omalle hanurille niin vakiolla mennään toistaiseksi



Toisaalta vaihteissa taitaa olla vain rajoittajien säädöt, että ei ketjut mene yli pienimmän ja suurimman rattaan. Lisäksi kireyden säätö, jota voi trimmata lenkkien välillä naksu kerralla. Itse ostin aikanaan bilteman korjaustelineen, jossa nuo säädöt ja muu huolto on helppo tehdä. Ilman tuota ei tulisi toimeen https://www.biltema.fi/vapaa-aika/py...ine-2000019502

----------


## JRohu

Joo...kyllä Canyon Turku tukee... joko siellä tai jossain muualla itseä lähempänä onnistuu myös. Menee niiden piikkiin. Itse taidan laittaa sinne sitten ensi huoltoon, hyvittävät sitten huollosta. Mutta alkuun kyllä pärjään omilla säädöillä.

----------


## Jani_P

Onkos kellään kokemusta Grail CF pyörästä? Kiinnostas kovasti integroidun ohjaamon toimivuus.

----------


## X-terra

Minkä kokoisen Grail CF:n noin 178 senttiset ovat hankkineet. Canyon suosittaa mulle 84 sentin jalan sisäpituudella kokoa S, mutta on pieni kynnys hankkia S-kokoista pyörää.

----------


## Coasting

Mulla ei satu olemaan Grailiä mutta Ultimate ja Inflite. Molemmat S kokoisia ja 178 cm pituutta. Juuri sopivat.

----------


## YocceT

Se nyt kannattaa pitää mielessä, että nuo valmistajien nimelliskoot eivät ole vertailukelpoisia keskenään. Yhden S on toisen M tai sama pyörä on 51 tai 54 vähän mittaustavasta riippuen. Jos pää ei kestä ostaa valmistajan mittataulukon mukaan sopivaa S -kokoa, niin sitten pitää valita merkki jossa samat mitat (vaakaputki, stack, reach..) omaava runko on merkitty M tai L koon tarralla.

----------


## X-terra

No, mulla on aika pitkä selkä ja kädet, luulen että M kokokin varmaan menisi, mutta koeajo olisi varmasti paikallaan, niin ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa mahdollisesti epäsopivaa kokoa. Seuraavaksi noin 10 vuodeksi kuiteknkin pitäisi fillari hankkia, joten jos vaihtamisesta tulee kustannuksia niin oikeaksi koko pitää silti vaihtaa. Koeajoon ei liene mahdollisuuksia Uudellamaalla?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Mietiskelen pitäisikö vaihtaa gravel-pyörä maantiepyörään, kun käytännössä ajan 99 % asfaltilla. Kiikarissa on edullisin hiilikuituversio Enduracesta tai Ultimatesta, vannejarruilla ja 105 osasarjalla. Meneeköhän noihin molempiin 28 mm renkaat ongelmitta? Shimanon sivujen mukaan näihin uusimman sarjan 105 vannejarruihin mahtuisi kyllä.

Mielenkiintoista, että täsmälleen samoilla osilla Ultimate maksaa 200 € enemmän ja painaa 400 g vähemmän. Ilmeisesti erot johtuvat runkosetistä.

----------


## SakuTölkki

[QUOTE=kurvaaja;2864042]Pyörä tuli perille ja nyt kasattuna. Vapaaratas pitää todella kovaa ääntä, onko käynyt niin huono tuuri, että viallinen osa osunut kohdalle? ]

Samaa ihmettelin itsekin aluksi, vähän ärsyttikin, mutta nyt siitä jo tykkää. Sitä paitsi käytän sitä kalkkarokäärmeen äänen kaltaisena varoittimena kevyenliikenteenväylille, jotta täältä tullaan. Siis Endurace AL 7 on malli.

----------


## jeijei

[QUOTE=SakuTölkki;2884528]



> Pyörä tuli perille ja nyt kasattuna. Vapaaratas pitää todella kovaa ääntä, onko käynyt niin huono tuuri, että viallinen osa osunut kohdalle? ]
> 
> Samaa ihmettelin itsekin aluksi, vähän ärsyttikin, mutta nyt siitä jo tykkää. Sitä paitsi käytän sitä kalkkarokäärmeen äänen kaltaisena varoittimena kevyenliikenteenväylille, jotta täältä tullaan. Siis Endurace AL 7 on malli.



Maviceissa ollut aina kovaääninen vapaaratas.
Veikkaisin enemmän ominaisuutta kuin vikaa


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Pyorailija85

Minulla on endurance 7.0 ja todella kova vapaarattaan ääni siinä on verrattuna vaikka feltin maastopyörääni. Ketjua vaan kireälle niin ei vapaaratas rallata =D

----------


## Karvapallo

> Mietiskelen pitäisikö vaihtaa gravel-pyörä maantiepyörään, kun käytännössä ajan 99 % asfaltilla. Kiikarissa on edullisin hiilikuituversio Enduracesta tai Ultimatesta, vannejarruilla ja 105 osasarjalla. Meneeköhän noihin molempiin 28 mm renkaat ongelmitta? Shimanon sivujen mukaan näihin uusimman sarjan 105 vannejarruihin mahtuisi kyllä.
> 
> Mielenkiintoista, että täsmälleen samoilla osilla Ultimate maksaa 200 € enemmän ja painaa 400 g vähemmän. Ilmeisesti erot johtuvat runkosetistä.



Muistaakseni Canyon sivuilla luki että menee 28mm renkaat. Rengas sopivuudet löytyvät Canyonin useiten kysyttyjen alla

----------


## JHJ

Ensimmäistä Canyonia ostamassa ja voi tätä päättämisen vaikeutta. Vaihtoehdoiksi on nyt valikoitunut Endurace AL 8.0 (Ultegra) ja CF 7.0 (105). Kumman pyörän ottaisit ja miksi?

----------


## sampo12

Sen enempää pyöriä katsomatta ota kuituinen. Itse vaihdoin alurungon kuituiseen ja paluuta ei ole. Mulla myös 105 sarja (meridan pyörä) eikä tuu mieleen näin kokeilematta parempia sarjoja mitä lisää saisin ajamiseen. Toi pyörä toivottavasti tulee olemaan mulla vuosia eteenpäin, sellanen fiilis on nyt. Voi olla et joskus kun osia joutuu uusimaan niin tulee parempaa osaa, mutta toimii toi 105 täysin riittävästi

----------


## JHJ

Tuota runkoa juuri mietinkin, kun itsellä ei kuidusta kokemusta. Onko se sitten niin autuaaksi tekevä? Tuota Canyonin alurunkoa kuitenkin kovasti kehuvat.

----------


## Jyri K

105 sarja on ihan ok laatuinen. Hiilarirungolla voi sitten ajan kanssa päivitellä osasarjaa Ultegraan sitä mukaan kun tarvetta tai halua tulee. Alumiinirunkoa en tule enää koskaan ostamaan maantielle. Hintaeroa ei enää paljoa ole, mutta hiilikuiturunko vie pyörän kyllä selvästi nextille levelille.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

GCN teki vähän aikaa sitten videon, jossa eivät sokkotestissä meinaa erottaa 105:sta ja Dura-Acea toisistaan. Luulisin, että kustannustehokkainta on ostaa kuiturunkoinen 105-malli ja päivittää siihen myöhemmin laatukiekot.

----------


## JHJ

Kiitoksia kommenteista! Kuiturunkoinen lähti sitten tilaukseen eli malli on Endurace CF 7.0. Aiemmassa pyörässäni oli sora osasarja ja sekin toimi täysin moitteettomasti, joten enköhän minä tuolla 105-sarjalla tule jatkossa toimeen :Hymy:

----------


## Jim717

Endurace CF 9.0:lla tullut ajettua nyt 18 000 km. On hyvä, ei ole ollut tarve päivittää kalliimpiin. Toisessa pyörässäni on 105 ja toisessa Ultegra. Niitä ei juuri toisistaan erota. Keskeistä on, että ei valitse liian suurta kokoa

----------


## sillimestari

> Muistaakseni Canyon sivuilla luki että menee 28mm renkaat. Rengas sopivuudet löytyvät Canyonin useiten kysyttyjen alla



Tässä linkki https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/support...on-frames.html

----------


## hsr

> Tässä linkki https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/support...on-frames.html



Tuo Canyonin ohje rengaskoosta näyttää olevan ainakin oman pyöräni osalta hyvin varovainen. Minulla on Endurace CF SL Discissä alkuperäiset renkaat nimelliskooltaan 28 mm ja todellinen leveys lähes 32mm, Canyonin listassa max. 30 mm. Tilaa on vielä reilusti, tämän linkin mukaan menee hyvin 35 mm ja 38 mm:kin saattaisi mahtua https://forums.mtbr.com/gravel-bikes...s-1085172.html

----------


## Jim717

> Tuo Canyonin ohje rengaskoosta näyttää olevan ainakin oman pyöräni osalta hyvin varovainen. Minulla on Endurace CF SL Discissä alkuperäiset renkaat nimelliskooltaan 28 mm ja todellinen leveys lähes 32mm, Canyonin listassa max. 30 mm. Tilaa on vielä reilusti, tämän linkin mukaan menee hyvin 35 mm ja 38 mm:kin saattaisi mahtua https://forums.mtbr.com/gravel-bikes...s-1085172.html



Canyonin ohjeessa Endurace CF:n menee 25 mm, vaikka siihen menee 28 todellista leveyttä olevat. Lisäksi tilavimmilla jarrusatuloilla menee 30 mm leveät

----------


## pellepeloton

Pyöräkuume nousussa ja Canyonin alennusmyynnit kuumottavat. Tekisi mieli päivitellä kymmenisen vuotta vanha Bianchi Via Nirone 7 C2C uuteen sähkövaihteelliseen ja levyjarrulliseen hiilikuitupyörään. Canyonin maastopyörän omaavana merkistä hyviä kokemuksia joten nyt ollaan tälläkin palstalla tutun dilemman äärellä: Endurace vai Ultimate?


Ikää melkein 40 vuotta eikä sieltä notkeimmasta päästä joten ensimmäisenä tulisi mieleen tuo Endurace, onhan tuo Bianchin C2C -geometriakin enemmän endurance-henkistä, mutta kun laittaa mitat rinnakkain herää hämmennys (Mukana myös uudempi Via Nirone kun vanhasta ei löytynyt Reach ja Stack -mittoja):


https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/b...one-7-2017-53/


Tätä taulukkoa tiirailemalla en löydä ihan älytöntä eroa Ultimaten ja Via Nironen välillä. Tai sitten en osaa lukea mittoja oikein? 


Käyttö tulisi olemaan kuntoiluajoa, 50-100km lenkkejä Uudenmaan vaihtelevan kuntoisilla asfalteilla ja toki ajomukavuus kiinnostaa, mutta hirveästi pystympää asentoa kuin tuolla Via Nirone C2C:lla en kaipaa. Löytyykö palstalta kokemuksia vastaavasta?

----------


## Compay

> Pyöräkuume nousussa ja Canyonin alennusmyynnit kuumottavat. Tekisi mieli päivitellä kymmenisen vuotta vanha Bianchi Via Nirone 7 C2C uuteen sähkövaihteelliseen ja levyjarrulliseen hiilikuitupyörään. Canyonin maastopyörän omaavana merkistä hyviä kokemuksia joten nyt ollaan tälläkin palstalla tutun dilemman äärellä: Endurace vai Ultimate?
> 
> 
> Ikää melkein 40 vuotta eikä sieltä notkeimmasta päästä joten ensimmäisenä tulisi mieleen tuo Endurace, onhan tuo Bianchin C2C -geometriakin enemmän endurance-henkistä, mutta kun laittaa mitat rinnakkain herää hämmennys (Mukana myös uudempi Via Nirone kun vanhasta ei löytynyt Reach ja Stack -mittoja):
> 
> 
> https://geometrygeeks.bike/compare/b...one-7-2017-53/
> 
> 
> ...



Minulla on ollut käytössä CF Ultimate vuodesta 2015. En ole kokenut sitä liian ''race'' tyyppiseksi varsinkin jos pitää kaikki spacerit tangon alla. Runko on erittäin nopea ja mukava ajaa. Käytän vielä lisäksi Canyonin joustavaa tolppaa. Endurancea en ole kokeilut ja voi olla että se on vielä parempi. Kysy koeajoon kumpaakin pyörää koeajopankin kautta.

----------


## Jyri K

Itsellä ikää 46 ja päivitin Spessun Tarmacin juuri vähän rennompaan Enduranceen. Kyllä sen Endurancen saa säädettyä ihan yhtä kisakireeksi kuin Ultimatenkin jos vain haluaa. Itse yritän enempi alkaa nautiskella ajelusta kun vääntää kisakireellä hampaat irves.

Nyt kun vielä liskutin 28 leveet renkaat tubeleksiksi, niin meno on pehmeää kun nojatuolissa.  :Hymy:

----------


## pellepeloton

Kiitos kommenteista! Endurace lähti tilaukseen. Innolla odottelen, miltä tuntuu Bianchin jälkeen. Rengasleveyden puolesta varmaankin lähes maastopyörältä kun on tähän asti ajellut 23mm kumeilla  :Hymy:

----------


## Pudeman

Itsellä vuoden -15 mallia oleva Endurace kuiturungolla. Onkos näillä mitään ikä tai kilometrirajaa, jolloin runko alkaa olemaan lähellä eläkepäiviä?
Kyllähän pyörällä tietysti voi ajaa hamaan tappiin asti, mutta rungon pettäminen käytössä ei ole mukava ajatus. Vai onko jotain merkkejä, että nyt lähestytään käyttöiän rajaa?

----------


## leecher

> Itsellä vuoden -15 mallia oleva Endurace kuiturungolla. Onkos näillä mitään ikä tai kilometrirajaa, jolloin runko alkaa olemaan lähellä eläkepäiviä?
> Kyllähän pyörällä tietysti voi ajaa hamaan tappiin asti, mutta rungon pettäminen käytössä ei ole mukava ajatus. Vai onko jotain merkkejä, että nyt lähestytään käyttöiän rajaa?



Ilman kolarointia tai kovia pannuja et saa ajamalla runkoa kulumaan mihinkään. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mattipuh

Löytyykö vertailuja jossa olisi cervelon r5 vs canyonin ultimate sl tai slx?

----------


## Warlord

Kysytäänpä täälläkin oisko kenelläkään kokemuksia monissa Canyoneissa ensiasennuskiekkoina olevista Reynoldsin AR58:sta?

https://reynoldscycling.com/products/ar-58

----------


## Coasting

Ei ihan noista mutta seuraava matalampi malli 41 DB. Erittäin tyytyväinen. Tuntuvat jämäköiltä ja renkaat istuvat hyvin tubeleksena. Sivutuuli ei tunnu yhtään. Vasta parisen tuhatta kilsaa joten kestävyydestä en osaa sanoa muuta kuin että ongelmitta tähän asti. Sisältäen metsärymistelyä kunnes hommasin siihen toiset vanteet. Nyt asfaltikäytössä.

----------


## Pohje

Nyt kun tour-alennukset on takanapäin ja syksy lähestyy, niin onko kukaan kuullut mitään huhuja mahdollisesti uudistuvista rungoista?
Eikös kaikki rungot Aeroad, Ultimate ja Endurace ole ollut nykyisenä runkona markkinoilla jo tosi pitkään?

Ulkomaan foorumit ainakin veikkailivat, että parin vuoden sisään Aeroad ja Ultimate ainakin uudistuisivat.
Nykyisetkin täyttää parhaimpienkin ammattilaisten toiveet, mutta eihän esim aeroad ole enään niin Aero kuin kilpailijoiden uudet vastaavat (mm. Trek, Cannondale, spessu, cervelo jne).

Mietin samalla, että jos uudet tulee, onko hinnat jotakuinkin linjassa vanhojen mallien kanssa ja myydäänkö nykyiset mallivarastot loppuun hyvillä alennuksilla joskus vuoden vaihteessa?

----------


## jeijei

Ultimate on uusin runko. Aeroad lienee vanhin ja ensimmäisenä uudistuksen alla? Kuollaksenikaan en muista koska endurance uudistui.

Huhut ovat aeroadin tulevan ensi vuonna, mutta uudet mallit yleensä olleet esillä Tourissa. Kovasti veikataan WC kisoissa MvdP:llä olevan uusi aeroad alla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pohje

Mielenkiintoista. Itsellä aeroad kiikarissa, joten nyt kannattaa odotella, koska pyörän kanssa ei mitään kiirettä.
Tuo WC julkaisu osuisi aika hyvin suunnitelmiin, nyt on ollut aikaa suunnittelulle kun muut mallit päivitetty (uudet gravelit jne). WC:n jälkeen marras-joulukuun aikana uudet mallit nettisivuille, joissa toimitusaika johonkin huhti-toukokuuhun, kuten ollut joskus aiemminkin.
Toivottavasti huhu pitää paikkansa.

ps. vielä kun sram saisi hinnoiteltua uuden force eTapin lähemmäksi sähköultegroja, niin sellaista mallia kaipaisin.

----------


## plr

Weight Weenies -keskustelupalstalla spekuloidaan Aeroadin uusimisella huhukuvien kanssa. Täysin integroidut kaapeliviennit tuntuvat olevan korkealla toivelistalla, koska monella suurella kilpailijalla on jo sellainen aeropyörä tarjolla.

https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...3280&start=165

----------


## Climber

Mahtuukohan Ultimate CF SLX 2016 Contin GP5000 tai 4 season 28 mm renkaat?

----------


## Pohje

^ intergooglen mukaan mahtuu (Ultimate CF SLX 2016 tyre clearance).
Joku testannut myös 33mm rengasta, mut rako jäänyt liian pieneksi.
Olettaen, että alkuperäiset kiekot käytössä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Weight Weenies -keskustelupalstalla spekuloidaan Aeroadin uusimisella huhukuvien kanssa. Täysin integroidut kaapeliviennit tuntuvat olevan korkealla toivelistalla, koska monella suurella kilpailijalla on jo sellainen aeropyörä tarjolla.
> 
> https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...3280&start=165



Kuvat ei nähtävästi ole aitoja huhuja. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stool

Kevyttä pyöräkuumetta on ollut läpi kesän ja nyt kun olen tuolla hybridilläni kerryttänyt riittävästi kilometrejä niin suunnitelmissa on ollut ensimmäisen maantiepyörän hankinta. Canyonilla vaikuttaisi olevan fiksuja vaihtoehtoja tuolla 1000-1500e hintaluokassa. Sopivimmalta voisi tässä vaiheessa vaikuttaa Enduracen alumiinirunkoiset 7.0-mallit, joko levyjarruilla tai ilman. 

Noita kun ei tuosta vaan pääse koeajamaan, niin sopiva koko pitäisi valita mittojen perusteella. Olen pieni ja kevytrakenteinen kaveri, pituutta on 170,5 cm ja jalan sisämitta noin 81 cm. Canyonin laskuri antaa näillä tiedoilla kooksi XS. Muilla merkeillä olen katsellut enimmäkseen S-kokoja ja käsittääkseni nykyinen hyvin palvellut hybridini on jopa M-kokoa. Jalkani ovat suhteessa pitkähköt torsooni nähden. Osaako kukaan sanoa kannattaako mennä suoraan tuon Canyonin oman laskurin mukaan, vai voisiko pykälää isompi koko tulla kuitenkin kyseeseen? En ole tosiaan ennen maantiepyörää ajanut, joten olisiko isompi koko siinä mielessä hieman vakaampi ja varmempi vaihtoehto...? Mitkä seikat ylipäätään puoltavat joko pienemmän tai isomman koon hankkimista rajatapauksissa? Sen verran mittasin nykyisestä pyörästäni, että satula pitäisi onnistua säätämään oikealle korkeudelle kummassa tahansa.

----------


## Jyri K

Xs Canyonilla vastaa about rungon kokoa 53. Menee monen muun valmistajan S ja M koon välimaastoon. 

Varmaan aika lähellä sinun mitoille.

----------


## stool

Okei, mielenkiintoista. Varmaan se olisi sitten sopivin valinta.

----------


## Jyri K

Noissa on isoja heittoja valmistajalta toiselle. Spessun xs on runkokona 49 kun taas Canyonilla pari milliä vaille 53. Kumpikin xs mutta toinen tehty vähintään 10 senttiä pidemmälle kuskille.

----------


## Vivve

Kyllä mä oon ainakin ajanu M-koon canyonilla ja muiden valmistajien runkokoot ollu 54-55.

----------


## Jyri K

> Kyllä mä oon ainakin ajanu M-koon canyonilla ja muiden valmistajien runkokoot ollu 54-55.



Ihan kuten kirjoitin, niin tuo 53 koko menee monen valmistajan S ja M koon välimaastoon. 

Canyonin Ultimaten S koko on runkokooltaan 54,3. Joten se vastaa monen malmistajan M kokoa. 

Ultimaten M koko on rungoltaan 55,6 cm.

----------


## Vivve

Niin joo, luin vähän väärin

----------


## YocceT

Niin, jos oletetaan, että runkokoko on sama kuin tehollinen vaakaputki, niin tuo Jyri K:n viesti pitää paikkansa. Kuitenkin Canyonin Ultimatessa on S-koon rungon satulaputkessa numero 51, vaikka vaakaputki onkin tuon 543.. 

Tässähän ei ole mitään standardia olemassa, valmistajat ilmoittavat kokojaan vähän miten sattuu, eli varminta on tosiaan katsella geo-taulukkoja ja unohtaa ne S/M/L -merkinnät. Kuten olen aiemminkin sanonut, jos sielussa ahdistaa että joutuu ostamaan S-kokoiseksi merkityn rungon, sitten pitää ostaa se, jossa samat mitat toteutuvat M -merkityssä.

----------


## Jyri K

> Niin, jos oletetaan, että runkokoko on sama kuin tehollinen vaakaputki, niin tuo Jyri K:n viesti pitää paikkansa. Kuitenkin Canyonin Ultimatessa on S-koon rungon satulaputkessa numero 51, vaikka vaakaputki onkin tuon 543.. 
> 
> Tässähän ei ole mitään standardia olemassa, valmistajat ilmoittavat kokojaan vähän miten sattuu, eli varminta on tosiaan katsella geo-taulukkoja ja unohtaa ne S/M/L -merkinnät. Kuten olen aiemminkin sanonut, jos sielussa ahdistaa että joutuu ostamaan S-kokoiseksi merkityn rungon, sitten pitää ostaa se, jossa samat mitat toteutuvat M -merkityssä.



Tuolla Canyonin satulaputken numerolla ei ole mitään tekoa rungon senttikoon kanssa. Minulla xxs koko ja siinä satulaputkessa 54. Se ei todellakaan ole runkokoko. En ikipäivänä pystyisi ajamaan niin isolla rungolla. 

Ei mitään hajua mitä moinen Canyonilla merkkaa tai mistä se tulee, mutta rungon senttikoko se ei ole.

----------


## YocceT

No sitten aivan sattumalta tuo oman fillarin "51" korreloi likimain satulaputken mitan kanssa. Tuossa vieressä seisoo toinen fillari, jossa kokomerkintänä on 51, ihan oikeasti. Molemmat itselleni sopivia.

----------


## hsr

Harkinnassa Canyon Endurace AL Disc 7.0. Pituus 180 cm, lyhyet jalat, inseam n. 81,5 cm. Canyonin laskuri suosittaa 81 cm inseamilla kokoa S, 82 cm:lla kokoa M. Pituuden perusteella suositus M. Nykyisessa pyörässä satulan korkeus 72 cm, Canyonin speksien mukaan M koossa satulan korkeus 723-823 mm. Kumpikohan koko kannattaisi ottaa? Jos ottaa M:n, onko satula niin alhaalla että ajoasennosta tulee kovin pysty? Onko S kuitenkin liian pieni?

----------


## pee

^ Sikäli mikäli polkijaansa vaikuttavat geot ovat kutakuinkin samoja kuin pari vuotta sitten olleissa malleissa, sanoisin S-koon olevan oikeamman. Endurace on muutenkin jo pystympi, niin matalamman ajoasennon saaminen käy hankalanksi. 

Toki tuossa on muitakin huomioon otettavia mittoja. Onko mitään aiempaa vertailukohtaa kippurasarvisista?

----------


## hsr

> ^  Onko mitään aiempaa vertailukohtaa kippurasarvisista?



Kokeiltiin Endurace CF SL Disc 8.0:aa M-kokoisena, stemmi oli käännetty ylöspäin ja kaikki spacerit oli stemmin alla. Ajoasento olisi saanut olla matalampi. Muuta kokemusta kippurasarvisista ei ole.

----------


## stool

Itselläni harkinnassa oli Endurace AL 7.0 -versio, mutta nyt kyllä vähän latisti tunnelmaa kun arvioitu toimitusaika (XS, punainen) on 2.12. - 6.12. Tiesin kyllä että Canyonin toimitukset eivät tule viikossa, mutta silti... 4kk. 

Muutama kysymys:
- Onko nämä arviot paikkaansapitäviä, ja mistä ylipäätään noin pitkä toimitusaika johtuu? 
- Jos en kerran ehdi tällä kaudella enää ajelemaan, niin yhtä lailla voisin jäädä odottelemaan tarjouksia syksylle/talvelle, onkohan sellaisia yleensä tullut jossain vaiheessa...?
- Tuon kyseisen mallin kohdalla lukee lisäksi "vain 1 jäljellä". Jos tuo menee nyt niin onko se sitten siinä ja pitää alkaa katsella muita malleja? Vai tuleeko esim. keväällä taas uudet mallistot ja uudet vastaavat pyörät?
- Onko järkeä maksaa levyjarrullisesta versiosta 400e enemmän, tuoko ne niin paljon hyötyjä? Ilmeisesti tähän versioon saisi ainakin tarvittaessa paksumman renkaan. Toisaalta sekin houkuttelisi, mikäli innostuisi joskus käyttämään pyörää enemmän cyclocross-tyyppiseen ajeluun.

Thänks!

----------


## Kanuuna

> - Onko nämä arviot paikkaansapitäviä, ja mistä ylipäätään noin pitkä toimitusaika johtuu? 
> - Jos en kerran ehdi tällä kaudella enää ajelemaan, niin yhtä lailla voisin jäädä odottelemaan tarjouksia syksylle/talvelle, onkohan sellaisia yleensä tullut jossain vaiheessa...?
> - Tuon kyseisen mallin kohdalla lukee lisäksi "vain 1 jäljellä". Jos tuo menee nyt niin onko se sitten siinä ja pitää alkaa katsella muita malleja? Vai tuleeko esim. keväällä taas uudet mallistot ja uudet vastaavat pyörät?
> - Onko järkeä maksaa levyjarrullisesta versiosta 400e enemmän, tuoko ne niin paljon hyötyjä? Ilmeisesti tähän versioon saisi ainakin tarvittaessa paksumman renkaan. Toisaalta sekin houkuttelisi, mikäli innostuisi joskus käyttämään pyörää enemmän cyclocross-tyyppiseen ajeluun.



- Arvioiden pitäisi pitää kohtuu hyvin paikkansa nykyään sivujen päivityttyä. Just oli TdF ja sen alennukset, jonka ansiosta tilauksia on sisässä aikas pitkä liuta. 
- Syksyn pimeinä tunteina pitäisi tulla uusia malleja. Vanhat löytynee outletista. 
- Todennäköisesti se on sitten siinä, ellei tule peruutettuja tilauksia. Uusia vastaavia malleja tulee lisää. Ollos huoleti. 
- Itse en suosi levyjä maantiepyörässä. Vannejarruilla mennään. Otan mieluummin puolisen kiloa painoetua ja käyn tyhjentämässä rakosta toisen puolikkaan. En näe puhtaassa maantiekäytössä levyjarruille tarvetta. Riippuu paljolti omista ajoista. Sykloon ilman muuta levarit. Graveliin...hmm..todennäköisesti ottaisin levyt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ratikka

Oon tässä pähkäillyt Canyonia uudeksi maantiefillariksi. Aeroad kiinnostaisi, koska sillä pystyisi ajamaan myös ajatuksissa olleita tri-kisoja. Levyjarrullinen versio tietysti. Onko tosiaan niin, että Aeroad disciin mahtuu vain 25mm rengas niinkuin sivut ilmoittavat?

----------


## Jyri K

> - Arvioiden pitäisi pitää kohtuu hyvin paikkansa nykyään sivujen päivityttyä. Just oli TdF ja sen alennukset, jonka ansiosta tilauksia on sisässä aikas pitkä liuta. 
> - Syksyn pimeinä tunteina pitäisi tulla uusia malleja. Vanhat löytynee outletista. 
> - Todennäköisesti se on sitten siinä, ellei tule peruutettuja tilauksia. Uusia vastaavia malleja tulee lisää. Ollos huoleti. 
> - Itse en suosi levyjä maantiepyörässä. Vannejarruilla mennään. Otan mieluummin puolisen kiloa painoetua ja käyn tyhjentämässä rakosta toisen puolikkaan. En näe puhtaassa maantiekäytössä levyjarruille tarvetta. Riippuu paljolti omista ajoista. Sykloon ilman muuta levarit. Graveliin...hmm..todennäköisesti ottaisin levyt. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Noin puhuu aina kaverit jotka ei omista levyjarrullista. Kun on kerran sellaisen omistanut, niin tuskin palaa enää koskaan vannejarruun. 

Vaikka vannejarrullakin pysähtyy, niin levyjarru on ihana.

----------


## Moska

> Noin puhuu aina kaverit jotka ei omista levyjarrullista. Kun on kerran sellaisen omistanut, niin tuskin palaa enää koskaan vannejarruun. 
> 
> Vaikka vannejarrullakin pysähtyy, niin levyjarru on ihana.



Ei voi yleistää.

----------


## Arosusi

> Noin puhuu aina kaverit jotka ei omista levyjarrullista. Kun on kerran sellaisen omistanut, niin tuskin palaa enää koskaan vannejarruun. 
> 
> Vaikka vannejarrullakin pysähtyy, niin levyjarru on ihana.



Kiinnostaa mihin niitä levyjarruja maantiepyörässä Suomessa tarvitsee. Kuudes kausi nykyisellä pyörällä menossa ja kertaakaan en ole joutunut jarruttamaan. Olisi riittänyt pelkkä huono takajarrukin vauhtia hiljentämään risteyksiin ja kotipihaan pysähtymään.

----------


## Vivve

Porvarit brassailee levyjarruilla

----------


## YocceT

Kehitys kehittyy, mutta vanhojen jäärien mielestä ennen oli aina kaikki paremmin.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Noin puhuu aina kaverit jotka ei omista levyjarrullista. Kun on kerran sellaisen omistanut, niin tuskin palaa enää koskaan vannejarruun. 
> 
> Vaikka vannejarrullakin pysähtyy, niin levyjarru on ihana.



Osittain totta. 

En myönnä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ratikka

> Oon tässä pähkäillyt Canyonia uudeksi maantiefillariksi. Aeroad kiinnostaisi, koska sillä pystyisi ajamaan myös ajatuksissa olleita tri-kisoja. Levyjarrullinen versio tietysti. Onko tosiaan niin, että Aeroad disciin mahtuu vain 25mm rengas niinkuin sivut ilmoittavat?



Anyone?

----------


## Vivve

Ei kannata kysyä aspasta?

----------


## ratikka

> Ei kannata kysyä aspasta?



Kyllä. Olen sitä kysynyt ja varmaan ymmärrät, että vastaus oli 25mm. Mutta lähinnä meinasinkin, että mahtuuko 28mm, jos joku olisi sitä kokeillut käytännössä.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Täällähän tuosta on keskusteltu kovastikin:

https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...c.php?t=149950

----------


## Vivve

Osta ja kokeile

----------


## Jyri K

Onkohan se levyjarrullinen malli eri haarukalla kun Endurace. Jos katoin, että 32 ainakin menee heittämällä mutta menisikö jopa jokin 42 millinenkin tuohon Enduraceen.

Edit. On eri haarukat
Aeroad


Endurace

----------


## ratikka

Juu kiitoksia, itsekin tuota WW-sivustoa selailin ja ilmeisesti ainakin 28mm sopii vielä. Se riittää kyllä hyvin itelle.

----------


## SakuTölkki

Minulla on Endurace Al Disc 7.0 vm. 2018. Olen noin 179 cm:ä. Otin M-koon ja se on ollut ihan jees. Stemmin käänsin heti aluksi ylös. Inseamin perustella Canyon suositteli tuota kokoa. Tosin ei minulla kokemusta tästä lajista muuta kuin vuoden verran, joten kannattaa suhteuttaa tämä viesti siihen.

Ja levyjarrut olleet aivan mahtavat, jarruttaminen vannejarrullisten (hybridejä ja muita tosin...) jälkeen ollut nautinto. Ainakin täältä kaupunkialueelta poistuessa jarruja tarvitsee alituiseen. Ja muuallakin.

----------


## Jani_P

Uusia 2020 malleja alkaa pikkuhiljaa tulla.

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...bikes/inflite/

----------


## Täpe

Kysymys Ultimate geometriasta. Harkinnassa on koko XS ja mietityttää sat-tanko drop. Kun satula on 71 cm korkeudessa (BB-top) niin saako ohj.tanhon niin ylös että sat-tanko drop = max 6 cm, normaali mukana tulevilla spacereillä? Olettaen että stem on 120 mm 6 asteen kulmalla. Emäputki näyttää olevan tuossa koossa "vain" 104 mm.

----------


## Mikko93

Vertailin tässä Endurace AL 7.0 Disciä Grailin AL 7.0:aan. M-koossa Graililla on lyhyempi stack (579 vs. 587 mm) ja pidempi reach (405 vs. 383 mm).Olenko nyt ymmärtänyt pyörien geometriasta oikein, että tuohan tarkoittaa periaatteessa sitä, että grailillä on syvempi ja etupainotteisempi ajoasento kuin enduracessa?

Chattailin Canyonin asiakaspalvelun kanssa, kun outletista olisi lähtenyt 1250 eurolla M-koon endurace al 7.0 disc. Ilmaisin kiinnostukseni pyörän rengastilaan ja paksumpaan 30mm all round tyylisen renkaan mahtuvuuteen siltä varalta, että haluaisin lenkeillä poiketa pyörällä hiekkatiellä tai sorallakin. Asiakaspalvelusta neuvottiin ettei etupainotteinen endurace sovi tähän ja sitä varten heillä on grailit ja inflitet. Menin tästä vähän hämilleni ja päätinkin sitten odottaa pyöränoston kanssa, kunnes saan parempaa tietoa.

Tutkittuani asiaa, jollain enkkufoorumillakin mainittiin tuosta grailin ajoasennon syvyydestä ja itsekkin totesin asian vertailtuani geometrioita. Onko täällä tehty samantyylisiä huomioita? Miten paksua rengasta porukka on laittanut omaan endurace al disciinsä?

----------


## YocceT

Jostain Grail CF:ää koskevasta review -artikkelista muistan lukeneeni, että kuitu-Grailin geometria on jossain hiilikuituisten Ultimaten ja Enduracen välimaastossa.

----------


## Mikko93

Noniin tätä tietoa vasten kuulostaa kyllä kummalliselta nuo chat-"asiantuntijoiden" väitteet. Jäi vähän nihkeät fiilikset ko. asiakaspalvelijoista kyllä. Ei meinannut saada oikein vastauksia kyssäreihinkään ja ja vartin joutui odottamaan joitain vastauksia.
Voisin kuvitella endurace al discin olevan siis ihan kelpo pyörä, vaikka joskus poikkeaisi hiekkatienkin kautta lenkillä.

----------


## stool

Juu, samantyyppiseen käyttöön itsellänikin on Endurace AL 7.0 Disc hankintalistalla. Eli ensisijaisesti maantieajoa, mutta mahdollisesti varalle toiset paksummat/kuvioidummat renkaat, jos tulee tarvetta eksyä soralle. Ihan Canyonin omien sivujenkin mukaan 30mm pitäisi mennä alle ( https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/support...on-frames.html ) ja käsittääkseni kyllä 33 millinenkin menee.

Millä perusteella muuten tuonne outlettiin ilmaantuu uusia pyöriä? Itselläni ei ole hankinnalla mitään kiirettä, kun en taida tällä kaudella enää ehtiä kuitenkaan ajelemaan, joten tarkoitus on vähän kyttäillä alennuksia ennen lopullista ostosta.

----------


## Mikko93

Kyllä se tuntuu, että siellä joka päivä vähän tilanne muuttuu pyörien suhteen. Vähän yllätyksenä tuli, kun huomasin niinkin hyvällä hinnalla tuon al disc 7.0:n outletissa vielä juuri itselle sopivalla koolla. Menin kuitenkin niin hämilleni chatin jutuista, etten raaskinut pyörää ostaa. Alle vuorokaudessa joku sen kerkesi jo ostamaan. Nopea pitää siis olla ja joka päivä kannattaa seurata tilannetta, jos sieltä pyörän haluaa.

Sinne outlettiin tulee siis pyöriä, jotka on mahd. asiakaspalautuksia tai esittely- ja testimalleja. Luulisi, että poistuvia malleja myös tässä syksyllä olisi tulossa tai sitten ne myydään ihan vain tarjouksella. Toimitusajathan noille enduraceille on aika pitkiä, mutta ilmeisesti niitäkin on vielä tulossa ennen ensi vuoden malleja, että varmaan voi mahdollisia tarjouksia olla odotettavissa.

----------


## vectori

Canyonin maantie- ja maastopyörän omistajana olen ollut erittäin tyytyväinen tähän mennessä.

Nyt kuitenkin on Ultimaten kohdalla tullut kaksi ongelmaa vastaan, joista muidenkin pyörän hankintaa harkitsevien kannattaa olla tietoisia.

Ensinnäkin pyörähuollossa sanottiin, että ohjainlaakeri pitäisi vaihtaa mutta se on ilmeisesti sen verran omituista kokoa, että kannattaa tilata Canyonilta ja tuoda pyörä uudestaan vielä huoltoon.

Seuraavaksi ajoasentoni on muuttunut matalammaksi ja ohjaustankoa pitää laskea alemmaksi. Stemmi on nyt aivan pohjassa mutta se ei riitä vielä vaan korkeutta on 1,5 cm liikaa. Canyonilta ei saa stemmiä isommalla kulmalla ja etuhaarukan putki on 1 1/4 tuumaa halkaisijalta, mihin löytyy valikoimaa aika vähän.

Eli lyhyesti etuhaarukan mitat on Ultimatessa vähän hankalat, jos tarvii huoltaa ja vaihdella osia.

----------


## Coasting

Tuo on tosi. Ja jos on integroitu ohjaamo niin säätäminen on vielä vaikeampaa.
Mutta ohjauslaakereita ei ole mennyt yhtään rikki joten ihme jos se pitää vaihtaa. Onko ihan tolkuttomasti kilsoja?

Sitten ratkaisu tuohon korkeuspulmaan. Canyonilta saa matalamman laakerin. Tai sen laakerin päälle tulevan osan. Ns normaalin jolloin haarukkaan tulee käpy. Madaltaa noin sentin.

Ja vikaksi muistutukseksi runko saisi ennemmin olla vähän pieni kuin liian iso. En sano että tämä olisi väärän kokoinen mutta iso runko rajoittaa kuinka alas tangon saa.

----------


## vectori

Aspan mukaan Canyonilta ei saa enää matalampaa laakeria/kupua. Niitä sai aiemmin mutta se on lopetettu.

Maantiepyörä on vuoden vanha ja kilsoja on ehkä 8000. Ohjainlaakeri on jäykkä joten sinne on kai päässyt sisään kosteutta tms. Huolto kyllä "korjasi" laakerin jotenkin, että se toimii taas mutta se pitäisi silti kuulemma vaihtaa, koska se jäykistyy taas ennen pitkään.

Löysin kyllä FSA:n -17 kulmaisen stemmin, joka pitäisi sopia putkeen. Onkohan tuossa rungossa vielä muuta erityistä, kuten keskiön laakerit tms? 😅

----------


## Coasting

No harmi. Voin katsoa jos mulla olisi vielä yksi hyllyssä. Taisin vahingossa tilata kaksi.

Mun laakerit kestäneet paljon enemmän eikä yksikään ole ollut vaihtokunnossa.

Muuten rungossa ei ole mitään ihmeellistä.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Ajatuksissa ostaa sähkövaihteinen maantiepyörä perus manuaalisen tilalle. Itse en sähkövaihteisesta tiedä, mutta mitä olette mieltä. Kannattaako panostaa sähköiseen vaihteistoon vai enemmän laadukkaampaan osasarjaan?  Onko sähkövaihteistoissa eroja? https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/outlet/...001040683.html

----------


## Moska

> Maantiepyörä on vuoden vanha ja kilsoja on ehkä 8000. Ohjainlaakeri on jäykkä joten sinne on kai päässyt sisään kosteutta tms. Huolto kyllä "korjasi" laakerin jotenkin, että se toimii taas mutta se pitäisi silti kuulemma vaihtaa, koska se jäykistyy taas ennen pitkään.



Mun cyclossa oli päässyt kosteutta laakeriin ja se tahmasi, mutta puhdistuksella ja uusilla rasvoilla mennyt jo monta tuhatta. Vaikka oli jo ruosteen väriä näkyvissä. Laakerin päälykuppiin laitoin uuden o-renkaan, koska epäilin kosteuden menneen sieltä.

----------


## MRa

> Ajatuksissa ostaa sähkövaihteinen maantiepyörä perus manuaalisen tilalle. Itse en sähkövaihteisesta tiedä, mutta mitä olette mieltä. Kannattaako panostaa sähköiseen vaihteistoon vai enemmän laadukkaampaan osasarjaan?  Onko sähkövaihteistoissa eroja? https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/outlet/...001040683.html



Mulla on Endurace DI2:lla ja en vaihtaisi enää mekaanisiin. Vaihtaminen aina täsmällistä ja vaivatonta. Shimanon systeemi jossa oikealla kahvalla vaihtaessa myös vaihtaa määritellyissä kohdissa etuvaihtajan on fiksu. Tulee käytettyä paremmin molempia eturieskoja eikä vahingossakaan jää ketju ristiin. Toki voi vaihtaa myös vasemmalla etuvaihtajan erikseenkin. Samoin automaattinen etuvaihtajan trimmi tekee sen että etuvaihtaja ei kihnuta ketjun kanssa.

----------


## vectori

> No harmi. Voin katsoa jos mulla olisi vielä yksi hyllyssä. Taisin vahingossa tilata kaksi.



Jos löytyy ylimääräistä niin voin ostaa hyvin pois!

----------


## Ynnykkä

Oli kyseinen endurance myyty. Nyt oli sramin  ETapilla olevaa mallia outletissa kaupan. Alta 3000€ ja kiekon voisi vaihtaa kuituiseksi vanhasta pyörästä. Onko Sramilla muuta kuinn tuota etap sähkövaihtajaa?

----------


## stool

Onko kokemuksia Enduracen levyjarruversion käyttämisestä ns. kolmen vuodenajan pyöränä? Tilasin pyörän, mutta kun toimitus menee syys-lokakuun taitteeseen niin alkaa maantiekausi olla finaalissa. Jos olisi heittää jotain passelia rengasta (tai rengas-kiekkoparia) mitä tuohon on saatu mahtumaan niin ottaisin kiitollisena suosituksia vastaan!

----------


## TLem

> Onko kokemuksia Enduracen levyjarruversion käyttämisestä ns. kolmen vuodenajan pyöränä? Tilasin pyörän, mutta kun toimitus menee syys-lokakuun taitteeseen niin alkaa maantiekausi olla finaalissa. Jos olisi heittää jotain passelia rengasta (tai rengas-kiekkoparia) mitä tuohon on saatu mahtumaan niin ottaisin kiitollisena suosituksia vastaan!



Olen käyttänyt Enduracea ihan neljän vuodenajan pyöränä. Keväisin on  ollut GP 4 Seasonit 32-millisinä; 22 mm vanteella noiden todellinen  leveys on n. 35 mm mutta mahtuvat silti ongelmitta. Talvisin sitten 30  mm Schwalbe Winter tai 45NRTH Xerxes. Oikeasti hyvät nastarenkaat  tuppaavat olemaan 35–40 millisiä, joten en kuitenkaan talvipyöräksi  Enduracea ostaisi. Myös Challenge Grifoilla on tullut ajettua.  Todellinen leveys em. kiekoilla nousee 37 mm:iin, ja mutakelillä tullee  ainakin etuhaarukassa liian ahdasta.

----------


## Pohje

> Weight Weenies -keskustelupalstalla spekuloidaan Aeroadin uusimisella huhukuvien kanssa. Täysin integroidut kaapeliviennit tuntuvat olevan korkealla toivelistalla, koska monella suurella kilpailijalla on jo sellainen aeropyörä tarjolla.
> 
> https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...3280&start=165



Tämä meidän keskustelu muutaman viikon takaa sai uutta tulta alleen viikonloppuna

https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...3280&start=240
Kuten oletettiin, MVDP:n alla nähdään tämän viikon MM-kisoissa uusittu Aeroad. Nyt se on kuitenkin ollut ensitestissä jo Primus Classic-kilpailussa (kuvia linkin takaa).

Pakko myöntää, että uuden Infliten ja Grailin ensisilmäyksellä häröjen, mutta varsin toimivien ratkaisujen jälkeen uusi Aeroad näyttää jopa tylsältä.
Kaapelit juu piilossa ja uusi tanko/stemmi, pulleampi satulaputki, mut muuten aika samanlainen kuin vanha.
Katsotaan nyt ensin kun tulee jotain virallista, mutta näyttää ainakin astetta epämukavammalta kuin vanha. Onko menty täysin Aerouden ehdoilla, vai joustaako tolppa, runko ja tanko ajomukavuuden lisäämiseksi vähintäänkin vanhaan malliin?
Onko paljon kevyempi vaikka pulleampi?
Aerompi varmasti, mutta menetetäänkö jotain?

----------


## Pohje

Ei julkaistu uutta Aeroadia tämän päivän MM-kisojen yhteydessä, kaikki ajaa vanhalla painoksella.

----------


## Tomppa-13

Canyonilta tuli tänään ilmoitus, että pyörän takuuta on laajennettu koskemaan myös harjoitusvastuksen käyttöä. Itselläni on hiilikuiturunkoinen Ultimate läpiakseleilla. Ainakaan tuon Taxc Smart harjoitusvastuksen mukana tullut akseli ei taida käydä tuollaiseen pyörään.

----------


## Joni.O

> Canyonilta tuli tänään ilmoitus, että pyörän takuuta on laajennettu koskemaan myös harjoitusvastuksen käyttöä. Itselläni on hiilikuiturunkoinen Ultimate läpiakseleilla. Ainakaan tuon Taxc Smart harjoitusvastuksen mukana tullut akseli ei taida käydä tuollaiseen pyörään.



Ainakin aikasemmin traineria varten joutui tilaamaan erikseen läpiakselin kun mukana tuli vain pikalinkku. Tacxilta löytyy niitä laaja valikoima. Itse tilasin jostain muistaakseni mallin Tacx t1711 axle.

----------


## TetedeCourse

> Canyonilta tuli tänään ilmoitus, että pyörän takuuta on laajennettu koskemaan myös harjoitusvastuksen käyttöä. Itselläni on hiilikuiturunkoinen Ultimate läpiakseleilla. Ainakaan tuon Taxc Smart harjoitusvastuksen mukana tullut akseli ei taida käydä tuollaiseen pyörään.



Tuosta löytyy pikemminkin:

https://tacx.com/product/direct-driv...th-adapterset/

----------


## Joni.O

> Tuosta löytyy pikemminkin:
> 
> https://tacx.com/product/direct-driv...th-adapterset/



Tomppa-13 ei kertonut tarkemmin mikä malli kysessä. Tacx smart trainerehin kuuluu myös Vortex smart, Flow smart ja Satori smart trainerit ja niihin täytyy olla tuo mainitsemani läpiakseli adapteri.

Mutta jos kysessä  on joku suoraveto traineri niin sitten tuo https://tacx.com/product/direct-driv...th-adapterset/

----------


## Kugelschreiber

Canyon Enduraceen tuli oireita. Ohjaus jäykistyi joitain aikoja sitten niin, ettei ilman käsiä ajelu oikein onnistunut kunnolla. Yritin herkistellä ohjainlaakeria, mutta ei auttanut. Lisäksi kun pyörän nosti ilmaan, niin tanko jäi jiiriin vasemmalle. 

Alla kuva ongelmatapauksesta. Haluatteko arvata missä oli "vika" (ei siis ollut ohjainlaakerissa) vai spoilaanko? 



P.S. edessä olevalla 35 mm (>36 mm Hopen 20five-vanteella ja kumissa vielä heittoa) marawinterillä ei ole niin ahdasta kuin miltä näyttää, kuvakulma hämää.

----------


## Tukkasotka

Viennit taakse liian lyhyet?

----------


## m e r k s

Arvaan ilman mitään perustelua, että mahtaako tuo vaihdevaijerien välissä oleva yhdyspylpyrä selvitä kestotestistä ilman lisääntyvää megalomaanista kitkaa?

----------


## Kugelschreiber

> Viennit taakse liian lyhyet?



Täähän se oli. Ja toi knog oi oli se viimeinen pisara. Ongelma korjaantui kun poistin kilikellon  ja otin tankonauhoista vähän pois että vaihdevaijerit sai lisää löysää.

Ja tosta yhdyspylpyrästä sen verran että vientien pituus oli niin kriittinen että kun vasemmanpuoleinen vaijeri meni oikeanpuoleisen yli niin ohjaus kinnas vielä enemmän. Siks toi pylpyrä jonka sittemmin heitin toki takas miljoonalaatikkoon.

Tais olla liian helppo pähkinä tietäjille mutta tällanen ulkosiin vienteihin tottunut luddiitti oli hyvä tovin sormi suussa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mikko93

Levyjarrullinen endurace kovasti mietinnässä. Lompakkoni iloksi huomasin, että uusissa malleissa on myös uudistuneella 11-v tiagralla hinnat alkaen malli 1300 euroon saatavilla. Samalla vanhaa 105-osasarjalla varustettua mallia myydään pois 1350 eurolla. Laitan pyöristä linkit tähän.

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...nfarbe=BU%2FBK

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...mengroesse=2XL

Suurimpina eroina on tosiaan osasarjat sekä kiekot. Kuinkakohan lähellä tuo uusi tiagra on vanhaa 105:sta, varsinkin nyt 11-vaihteisena?

Kummalle lähtee suosituksia? Kiitos jo valmiiksi asiantuntevista mielipiteistänne.

183/87 mitoilla lähden pyörää hakemaan, eli koko olisi varmaan kuitenkin tuo M?

----------


## Vivve

> Levyjarrullinen endurace kovasti mietinnässä. Lompakkoni iloksi huomasin, että uusissa malleissa on myös uudistuneella 11-v tiagralla hinnat alkaen malli 1300 euroon saatavilla. Samalla vanhaa 105-osasarjalla varustettua mallia myydään pois 1350 eurolla. Laitan pyöristä linkit tähän.
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...nfarbe=BU%2FBK
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...mengroesse=2XL
> 
> Suurimpina eroina on tosiaan osasarjat sekä kiekot. Kuinkakohan lähellä tuo uusi tiagra on vanhaa 105:sta, varsinkin nyt 11-vaihteisena?
> 
> Kummalle lähtee suosituksia? Kiitos jo valmiiksi asiantuntevista mielipiteistänne.
> ...



Tiagra on 10-vaihteinen

----------


## Mikko93

> Tiagra on 10-vaihteinen



Oletko varma? Kyllä tuossa linkin pyörässä mainitaan että uudistuneessa tiagrassa olisi peräti 11 vaihdetta.

----------


## Mikko93

No niinpäs näyttääkin, en itse ollut tuota huomannut. Kiitos tarkkasilmäisyydestä. Onko sitten niin, että periaatteessa pelkkä pakan takapakan ja ketjujen uusiminen riittäisi 11-v päivitykseen?

Omassa käytössäni riittäisi nimittäin kymppipakka mainiosti varsinkin tietäen, että päivitys on helppoa, kun pakka ja ketjut alkaa olemaan vaihtokunnossa.

Onko kommentteja noista eroavaisuuksista sitten liittyen esimerkiksi noihin kiekkoihin?

Kumpikohan sitä olisi järkevämpi? 50 € hintaero nyt on aika mitätön kuitenkin. Toisaalta uusi malli on aina uusi malli, mutta kannattaako sille antaa mitään painoarvoa? Onko tiagra kehittynyt vuodessa vanhan 105:n tasolle? Epäilen hieman.

----------


## Vivve

Kyllä minä ottaisin täyden 105-osasarjan 50€ hintaerolla. Mavicin kiekot ja renkaat on ainakin helppo litkuttaa.

----------


## Mikko93

Joo, ehkä se on tosiaan fiksumpi, kiitos vinkeistä.

Kokoasia mietityttää, mutta todennäköisesti M:llä saa vilattua ihan hyvän ajoasennon mitoilleni: n. 183-184/86-87 cm.

----------


## Mikko93

> Joo, ehkä se on tosiaan fiksumpi, kiitos vinkeistä.
> 
> Kokoasia mietityttää, mutta todennäköisesti M:llä saa vilattua ihan hyvän ajoasennon mitoilleni: n. 183-184/86-87 cm.



Lainatakseni itseäni voin tähän todeta, että Canyonin asiakaspalvelu suositteli myös M-kokoa minulle. Pitänee huomiseen malttaa odottaa vielä mahdollisia balck friday -tarjouksia..

----------


## zander

> Ei julkaistu uutta Aeroadia tämän päivän MM-kisojen yhteydessä, kaikki ajaa vanhalla painoksella.



Onko uusia huhuja uudesta Aeroadista? Aika vanha malli jo. Onko tosiaan niin, ettei integroitua ohjaamoa saa vaihtaa eri kokoiseksi tilattaessa? One size fits all  :Hymy: 

”*Voinko mukauttaa pyörääni tilatessani sen?*


Kaikki Canyon-pyörät toimitetaan sellaisena kun ne kuvissa ja kuvauksessa ovat – vaihtoehtoisten komponenttien valitseminen ei tällä hetkellä ole mahdollista. Pikavihje: perinteisiin ei-integroidulla ohjaustangolla varustettuihin pyöriin on mahdollista valita eri pituinen ohjainkannatin tilauksen yhteydessä

----------


## jeijei

Sen saa vaihdettua jälkikäteen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## huotah

> Onko uusia huhuja uudesta Aeroadista?



Yksi huhu kertoo että julkaisupvm olisi 29.11.

----------


## ranttis

> Oletko varma? Kyllä tuossa linkin pyörässä mainitaan että uudistuneessa tiagrassa olisi peräti 11 vaihdetta.



Tuntuu oudolta mutta joku tuossa ei täsmää. 11s iahvat ja 10s pakka ja ketju. Oudolta kuulostaa mutta olisko canyonilla tiedoissa virhe. Google ei löydä 11s tiagraa ja tuo kahva malli on 10s shimanon sivuilla:
https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...ST-4720-R.html
Tsekkaappa canyonilta onko tuo todella 11s pyörä?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

> Tsekkaappa canyonilta onko tuo todella 11s pyörä?



Ei se ole, puhuvat potaskaa.

----------


## zander

> Onko tosiaan niin, ettei integroitua ohjaamoa saa vaihtaa eri kokoiseksi tilattaessa? One size fits all 
> 
> ”*Voinko mukauttaa pyörääni tilatessani sen?*
> 
> 
> Kaikki Canyon-pyörät toimitetaan sellaisena kun ne kuvissa ja kuvauksessa ovat – vaihtoehtoisten komponenttien valitseminen ei tällä hetkellä ole mahdollista. Pikavihje: perinteisiin ei-integroidulla ohjaustangolla varustettuihin pyöriin on mahdollista valita eri pituinen ohjainkannatin tilauksen yhteydessä







> Sen saa vaihdettua jälkikäteen



Muutenkin kuin ostamalla uuden tangon ja vaihtamalla sen itse? Ottavatko alkuperäisen vaihdossa?

----------


## ranttis

> Muutenkin kuin ostamalla uuden tangon ja vaihtamalla sen itse? Ottavatko alkuperäisen vaihdossa?



Stemmin ja tankojen vaihtoja on saanut tehtyä canyonin suomen supportin kautta mitä olen kuullut. Työ jäänee sinulle ja vanhan ottavat palautuksena takaisin käsittääkseni. En tiedä toimiiko tuo vielä noin. Eli rahakuluja tuossa tulee korkeintaan posteista jos itse tekee työn.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## zander

Olisiko kenelläkään S- tai M-koon Aeroadia ja voisi mitata paljonko on droppi satulasta tankoon, jos satulan korkeus on 73,5cm (keskiön keskeltä satulan yläpintaan satulaputken suuntaisesti)? Canyonin geometrioissa on kyllä ilmoitettu Stack+, mutta kätevästi siitä ei kerrota, että mitä se tarkoittaa. Mahdollisesti keskiöstä tangon yläpintaan? Mutta onko mukana spacerit vai ei jne?

----------


## 003

Onko kukaan katkonut haarukan keulaputkea? Jos vetää stemmiä alaspäin? Ja jätättekö vain spacerit törröttämään? Ostaessa tulee kuitenkin spacerit alle asennettuna, mitä ei ole varsinaisesti suunniteltu runkojen geomertriaan vaan pistetty säätövaraksi.

----------


## Moska

> Onko kukaan katkonut haarukan keulaputkea? Jos vetää stemmiä alaspäin? Ja jätättekö vain spacerit törröttämään? Ostaessa tulee kuitenkin spacerit alle asennettuna, mitä ei ole varsinaisesti suunniteltu runkojen geomertriaan vaan pistetty säätövaraksi.



Varmaankin iso osa foorumilaisista. Osa jopa liikaa.  :Leveä hymy:  Hiilikuituun toimii hyvin rautasaha ja vaikka vanha stemmi ohjuriksi. Viimeksi sahasin paikoillaan, pyörä vaan kyljelleen ja viilalla viimeistely.

----------


## Warlord

Jos hiilaria sahailet ni älä hirveästi hengittele sitä pölyä.

----------


## Mikko93

Tänään tuli sitten oma Endurace 7.0 Al Disc. Kaikki tuntuu muuten pelaavan ihan hyvin (tietysti kunnon testeihin on vielä muutama kuukausi aikaa), mutta vapaaratas pitää outoa, hieman muovista ääntä. Tuo ääni ei siis ole ollenkaan sellainen metallinen ääni, jollaiseen olen tähän mennessä vapaarattaissa tottunut.

Tässä näyte: https://voca.ro/oT8KZh8gs06

Onko normaalia?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TERU

Jos siinä on se muovilätykkä joka estää ketjun joutumisen pinnojen ja pakan väliin, ota se pois heti kun uskallat.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Jos siinä on se muovilätykkä joka estää ketjun joutumisen pinnojen ja pakan väliin, ota se pois heti kun uskallat.



Onko tuosta muovilätykästä muuta kuin esteettistä haittaa?

Pitäisi uusia tankoteipit Canyoniin, mutta Canyonilla loppu heidän oma _Canyon Ergospeed Gel_ tankoteippi mustassa värissä eikä tietoa koska tulossa lisää.. Onko vinkkiä mistä löytyisi mahdollisimman vastaavaa mustaa tankonauhaa?

----------


## Mikko93

Joo, onhan siinä tuo lätykkä. En vaan ole varma johtuuko tuo ääni siitä. Voisihan sen silti ottaa pois rumentamasta. Ei kai ne ketjut mihinkään putoa jos on takavaihtaja säädetty oikein?

Minulla ei vaan ole työkaluja pakan irroittamiseen joten toinen vaihtoehto on kenties joillain saksilla leikata lätykkä irti.

Voihan sen koko takarenkaan tietty viedä tuohon korjaamollekin, jos siinä jotain vikaa on niin kyllähän Canyon sen sitten hyvittää.

----------


## YocceT

No ei se lätkä siihen ääneen vaikuta. Sen muuten saa leikattua irti pakkaa irrottamatta sopivilla leikkureilla (itse olen käyttänyt peltisaksia). Parista kohtaa poikki, niin saa pujoteltua pois.

Muuten tuo vapaarattaan ääni kuulostaa oudolta... eihän mikään hankaa mihinkään? Kiekot lienevät Mavic Axiumit?

----------


## Tukkasotka

Dork disc hiiteen kello viiteen siitä rumentamasta. Saksilla saa ohutmuovisen ainakin pois.

----------


## ranttis

Mavic Cosmic Carboneissa on ehkä hieman tuollainen muovisempi ääni kuin mitä esim. Fulcrum Racing 7:n kanssa on tottunut. En nyt pysty testaan onko kuinka samanlainen kun on talvisäilössä

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Vivve

Mulla oli joskus Fulcrumin levarikiekot missä oli juuri tuollainen tylsä muovinen ääni.

----------


## Mikko93

Aksiumit on kiekot. Ei tosiaan ole mitään näkyvää juttua mikä hankaisikaan. Kiekko sinällään pyöriikin ihan sulavasti ettei senkään puoleen vaikuta, että mikään hankaisi. Vähän harmi tuollainen ääni, mutta hyvä jos on normaali. Voisin tuolta Canyoniltakin asiaa tiedustella.

----------


## teeässä

> Aksiumit on kiekot. Ei tosiaan ole mitään näkyvää juttua mikä hankaisikaan. Kiekko sinällään pyöriikin ihan sulavasti ettei senkään puoleen vaikuta, että mikään hankaisi. Vähän harmi tuollainen ääni, mutta hyvä jos on normaali. Voisin tuolta Canyoniltakin asiaa tiedustella.



Ainakaan minun Aksiumeista ei tule tuollaista ääntä.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mikko93

> Ainakaan minun Aksiumeista ei tule tuollaista ääntä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Tämä on kyllä ihan hyvä tieto. Kyselin Canyonilta asiasta ja laitoin heille saman ääninäytteen. Ilmoittelen miten homma jatkuu, kun se jatkuu.

----------


## TERU

> Onko tuosta muovilätykästä muuta kuin esteettistä haittaa?
> 
> Pitäisi uusia tankoteipit Canyoniin, mutta Canyonilla loppu heidän oma _Canyon Ergospeed Gel_ tankoteippi mustassa värissä eikä tietoa koska tulossa lisää.. Onko vinkkiä mistä löytyisi mahdollisimman vastaavaa mustaa tankonauhaa?



Haitta jää lähinnä esteettiseksi, omistani olen poistanut välittömästi kun olen tarkistanut alarajoittimen.
Teipiksi normaali on kelvannut, viimeaikoina tämä
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3850...oni-takaosalla

----------


## Mikko93

Canyonilta vastattiin vapaaratasasiaan: "Voit jatkaa ajoja turvallisesti, ääni on täysin normaali nykyaikaisen vapaarattaan ääni."

Niin kait sitten? Hyvä kai, ettei ole mitään muuta vikaa kuin kamala ääni.

----------


## TERU

Vauhtia lisää niin ääni jää taa!😊

Ajossa luultavasti hyvinkin haitaton tuolta takaa ja korva tottuu pian siihen mitä tuolta takaa vaimeasti kuuluu.

----------


## Mikko93

Näinhän se menee. Kyllähän tässä kovasti odottaa jo ensimmäisiä lenkkejä uudella pyörällä. Meni tuo viime kausi vähän plörinäksi pyörän rikkoutumisen takia.

Suuret kiitokset taas kerran avusta  :Hymy:

----------


## ollikivi

Ei mitään hätää äänen kanssa. Johtuu dt swissin ratchet vaparin tapaisesta rakenteesta. Ite rasvasin omista kiekoista vaparin sisällön dt swissin punaisella rasvalla. Hiljensi hetken, mutta nyt saa taas nauttia äänestä. Pitää vaan pitää veto päällä niin saa nauttia hiljaisesta menosta. 

Lähetetty minun CLT-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Moska

Eikä tarvi käyttää kilikelloa

----------


## rapareino

Nyt on karmaiseva maantiepyöräkuume iskenyt, taas. Nykyiseen Infliteen olen ollut erittäin tyytyväinen, ja tuleva pyörä on ollut speksattuna jo useamman vuoden:  https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...ahmengroesse=S . Onneksi en ole asian kanssa yksin, vaan myös perheen hameväelle ollaan hankkimassa vastaavaa naisten mallia, joka saattuu parhaillaan olemaan hyvässä rabatsussa, ja huomenna olisi tarkoitus pistää tilaus vetämään. Kysymys kuuluukin: pistetäänkö samalla myös miesten malli tilaukseen normihinnalla, vai odotellaanko vielä hetki mahdollisten tarjousten perässä? Kevääksi tuo on joka tapauksessa kotiutettava, mutta osaako joku haistella, onko vielä mahdollisesti tarjouksia tulossa, vai joko varasto on tyhjä edellisen vuoden malleista? Kuinka usein Rotkolla ylipäänsä noita tarjouksia yleensä on?

----------


## huotah

Canyonin maantiepyörien alet on perinteisesti olleet Giro d'Italian ja TdF:n aikaan (en muista miten on Vueltan aikana). Näiden lisäksi on kauden lopussa mahdollinen ale ja uusien mallien julkistuksen jälkeen vanhan malliston ulosmyynti. Kaikissa alennukset on näennäisen sattumanvaraisia, ei siis mitään "-20% koko mallistosta" tyyppisiä. Enduraces CF SL:stä ei todennäköisesti tule uutta mallia ja Giroon on vielä pitkä aika, joten laita tilaus vetämään nyt jos haluat pyörän kevääksi.

----------


## rapareino

> Canyonin maantiepyörien alet on perinteisesti olleet Giro d'Italian ja TdF:n aikaan (en muista miten on Vueltan aikana). Näiden lisäksi on kauden lopussa mahdollinen ale ja uusien mallien julkistuksen jälkeen vanhan malliston ulosmyynti. Kaikissa alennukset on näennäisen sattumanvaraisia, ei siis mitään "-20% koko mallistosta" tyyppisiä. Enduraces CF SL:stä ei todennäköisesti tule uutta mallia ja Giroon on vielä pitkä aika, joten laita tilaus vetämään nyt jos haluat pyörän kevääksi.



Kiitos! Tää oli just se vastaus minkä tarvitsin, nyt on pari Enduracea tilauksessa  :Hymy:

----------


## Pudeman

Minkäslaista toimitusaika-arviota sait? Oliko pyörät varastossa vai tulevaa tuotantoa?

----------


## rapareino

> Minkäslaista toimitusaika-arviota sait? Oliko pyörät varastossa vai tulevaa tuotantoa?



Järjestelmävian takia en saanut tarkempia toimitusaika-arvioita, tuli vain maininta muutamien päivien mahdollisesta viiveestä. Samaisesta syystä tuolta ei tällä hetkellä edes pysty ostamaan kuin varastossa olevia tuotteita, joten olettaisin että tuskin toimitusaika kovin pitkä on. Muutama vuosi sitten edellinen pyörä tuli alle viikossa. Tietysti hieman kuumottavaa, kun ei mitään arviota toimituksesta saa, mutta toisaalta maantiekelit alkaa vasta joskus huhti-toukokuussa, niin eipä tässä mikään hätä tuon kans ole. Myös sellainen erikoisuus tilauksessa oli, että pyörät piti ostaa erikseen, eivät tällä hetkellä käsittele useamman pyörän tilauksia samassa paketissa. Saa nähdä tulevatko yhtä aikaa..

Täytyy raportoida tilannetta kun pyörät tulevat perille.

----------


## TTL

> Minkäslaista toimitusaika-arviota sait? Oliko pyörät varastossa vai tulevaa tuotantoa?



Täällä laitettiin outlet-enduracen tilaus sisään 4.1 ja arvioitu toimitus näyttäis olevan tällä hetkellä 20.-24.1. Tilauksia oli ilmeisesti jonkin verran jonossa hyökkäyksestä johtuen.

----------


## rapareino

Saldovaraus näkyi tilillä heti, ja sain myös tilausvahvistuksen samalla. Nyt jo nettisivuilla statuksesi vaihtunut "pyörä keräilyssä" ja toimitusajaksi ilmoittavat myös 20-24.1. Eli vaikuttaisi siltä, että pahimmat ongelmat hoidettu ja toimitukset alkavat normalisoitumaan

----------


## rapareino

> Saldovaraus näkyi tilillä heti, ja sain myös tilausvahvistuksen samalla. Nyt jo nettisivuilla statuksesi vaihtunut "pyörä keräilyssä" ja toimitusajaksi ilmoittavat myös 20-24.1. Eli vaikuttaisi siltä, että pahimmat ongelmat hoidettu ja toimitukset alkavat normalisoitumaan



Ensimmäinen pyörä matkalla ja UPS:n mukaan perillä tiistaina. Toisen toimitusaika-arvio on ens viikon alussa, eli hyvällä tuurilla sekin kotiutuu viikon sisällä.

----------


## TTL

Pyörä saapui eilen 😎 Kesä saa tulla 😎

----------


## zander

Huhu toisensa perään on osoittautunut vääräksi, eikä uutta Aeroadia ole näkynyt. Zwift:n mainoksessa se näkyi MVDP:n alla ja UCI:n listaltakin joku uusi malli löytyy mutta Rotkolla ollaan hiljaa. Liekö tullut jotain ongelmia vai mistä puristaa. Vanhojakaan malleja levyjarruilla ja sähkövaihteillla ei juuri tilattvissa ole.

----------


## Laerppi

Osa Canyonin Ultimaten malleista saatavuus joskus Heinäkuussa, vaihteleeko noi saatavuudet vai myydäänkö osa malleista loppuun jo talvella?

----------


## Jani T.

Terve kaikille! Jos olet saanut -5% alekoodin Canyonille ja se jää itseltäsi käyttämättä, niin mielelläni ottaisin koodin. Laita YV jos haluat omasta koodistasi luopua, kiitos.  :Hymy:

----------


## Pudeman

Jaa, onkos tuollaisia koodeja ollut yleisemminkin jaossa? Tännekin kelpaisi, ennen kuin klikkaa koria toimitukseen.

----------


## Kanuuna

^En ole kuullutkaan.

----------


## Jani T.

> Jaa, onkos tuollaisia koodeja ollut yleisemminkin jaossa? Tännekin kelpaisi, ennen kuin klikkaa koria toimitukseen.



Itse olin tämmöisen saanut sähköpostiin, koska vuosi sitten tilannut pyörän heiltä. Oma koodi on jo käytetty ja uudelle olisi myös ollut käyttöä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kanuuna

^Jahas, kohta pitäisi sitten kilahtaa sposti

----------


## Pudeman

Jaahas, jotain tuollaista ajattelinkin siinä olleen takana. Tilasin viime kesänä tyttärelle Roadliten, mutta ei tänne kyllä mitään koodia tullut. Perus postituslistan viestejä vain. No, joka tapauksessa eilen lähti tilaukseen Endurace, joten sinne meni tuokin etu.
Seuraako Canyon Finland tätä palstaa? Miten tuo oikein menee?

----------


## Haukkuvat

Tilasin Ultimate CF SL 8.0 di2:n 23.3. Nettisivu näyttää toimitusaikaa (valmistuminen tehtaalta, siis) 13.-17.4. Tilausvahvistuksessa toimitusaika 8.-12.6. Netissä edelleen toimitusaika tuo 13.-17.4. En ymmärrä mikseivät nuo ajat voi olla synkassa, niin ei tule tällaisia pettymyksiä (toki voin ajella - ja ajelenkin - vanhalla pyörällä, mutta malttamaton on ihmisen mieli...). Pikkuisen huono alku toivottavasti muuten hyvän pyörän ja minun yhteiselle taipaleelle.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Pyörän koko mietityttää kuten monia muitakin. Endurace AL Disc kiinnostaa ja omat mitat on 188 cm pituus ja suhteessa lyhyt 86 cm jalan sisämitta. Canyonin laskurin mukaan koko olisi M mutta pituustaulukon mukaan L. Kumpaa raati suosittelee?

----------


## TERU

Kumpikin käy, haaramitta riittää isommallekin, mutta emäputken pituuteen kannattaa kiinnittää huomiota, se voi olla ylikorkea isommassa. Kun tietää omien mittojen sattuvan  kokojen väliin on jo vahvoilla, kummaltakin puolelta käy, mittailemaan kropan yläosaa, onko atleeetti, normaali, vai rimpula. Minulla jäkimmäinen ja valinta aina pienemmältä puolelta, muutoinkin olen numeroa pari pienempi, joten tämä ei ole vakavasti otettava kommentti.

----------


## JackOja

> Pyörän koko mietityttää kuten monia muitakin. Endurace AL Disc kiinnostaa ja omat mitat on 188 cm pituus ja suhteessa lyhyt 86 cm jalan sisämitta. Canyonin laskurin mukaan koko olisi M mutta pituustaulukon mukaan L. Kumpaa raati suosittelee?



No L ilman muuta noilla mitoilla, säähän olet pitkä poika. Mittaa väkisin jalka sentin pidemmäksi niin laskurikin antaa sun ottaa ällän. 

EDIT: Itse asiassa mun koneella laskuri kertoo L:n olevan oikea tuollakin jalanmitalla.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> No L ilman muuta noilla mitoilla, säähän olet pitkä poika. Mittaa väkisin jalka sentin pidemmäksi niin laskurikin antaa sun ottaa ällän. 
> 
> EDIT: Itse asiassa mun koneella laskuri kertoo L:n olevan oikea tuollakin jalanmitalla.



Aika jännä, näköjään laskuri antaa samoilla mitoilla AL Disc 6.0 sivulla kooksi M ja AL Disc 7.0 sivulla L. Sama geometriahan noissa on.

Mutta sinun ja TERUn kommentti vahvisti omat ajatukset, L tilaukseen.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

En ole löytänyt Googlella tietoa ja Canyonin aspa ei vaivaudu vastaamaan, mutta ehkä joku täällä tietäisi:

Onko Endurace AL Disc -mallien DT Swiss E1850 Spline -kiekot tubeless ready?

----------


## TERU

Sattukohan oikei, jos tämä niin on

https://www.theproscloset.com/produc...-700c-wheelset

----------


## Kollinjoki

L tosiaan ilman muuta, oikean valinnan teit. Oman L-kokoisen tuommoisen purin viikko sitten paketista. En ole ehtinyt vielä koeajolle, mutta ei tuosta mitenkään sellaista fiilistä saa että olisi yhtään liian iso. Olen sinua pikkuisen lyhyempi mutta jalka taas hieman pitempi, ja laskuri sanoi oikeaksi kooksi L:n. Viime syksynä kun edellisen kerran harkitsin fillarin ostoa, antoi Canyonin laskuri mullekin M:n mikä tuntui jo silloin ihan geometriataulukkojenkin perusteella kummalliselta. Sitten kun keväällä asia tuli uudelleen ajankohtaiseksi, olikin samoilla mitoilla oikea koko Canyonin mielestä L. Nämä 7.0 ja 8.0 mallien laskureita kokeilemalla.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> En ole löytänyt Googlella tietoa ja Canyonin aspa ei vaivaudu vastaamaan, mutta ehkä joku täällä tietäisi:
> 
> Onko Endurace AL Disc -mallien DT Swiss E1850 Spline -kiekot tubeless ready?



Pyörä saapui joten vastaan itselleni: on ne ja vieläpä valmiiksi teipattu.

----------


## 0802905

Tänään tuli postissa 2kpl aliexpressistä tilaamaani vaihtajankorvaketta endurace cf 8:siin(17$). Canyonilta 1kpl olisi ollut kotiin kannettuna n. 30€ 

Sopii ja toimii

----------


## TERU

> Aika jännä, näköjään laskuri antaa samoilla mitoilla AL Disc 6.0 sivulla kooksi M ja AL Disc 7.0 sivulla L. Sama geometriahan noissa on.
> 
> Mutta sinun ja TERUn kommentti vahvisti omat ajatukset, L tilaukseen.



Kuvan näin ja siitä näkee oikeaan osuneen koon puolesta. Tanko alimmassa asennossa jo aluksi, alemmaksi pääsee miinuskulmaa lisäämällä stemmiin, jos alkaa kaivata pidempiä taipaleta ajettuaan. 
Hyvä pelkistetty perusväline, noista minä pidän!

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Kuvan näin ja siitä näkee oikeaan osuneen koon puolesta. Tanko alimmassa asennossa jo aluksi, alemmaksi pääsee miinuskulmaa lisäämällä stemmiin, jos alkaa kaivata pidempiä taipaleta ajettuaan. 
> Hyvä pelkistetty perusväline, noista minä pidän!



Kuvassa on itse asiassa 5 mm prikka stemmin alla. Tuo oli sellainen silmämääräisesti arvattu ajoasento ennen testilenkkiä. Testilenkin jälkeen jouduin luopumaan Tour de France -unelmista ja vaihtamaan 10 mm prikan stemmin alle. Säätövaraa on siis mukavasti nyt molempiin suuntiin, ja tanko meneekin varmaan alemmas kun tottuu taas maantiepyörällä ajeluun. Mutta L on tosiaan ehdottomasti oikea koko ja pyörä tuntuu ajaessa tosi hyvältä.

----------


## teeässä

> Tänään tuli postissa 2kpl aliexpressistä tilaamaani vaihtajankorvaketta endurace cf 8:siin(17$). Canyonilta 1kpl olisi ollut kotiin kannettuna n. 30€ 
> 
> Sopii ja toimii



Unohdin tilata pyörää ostaessani vaihtajankorvakkeen varaosaksi. Jos tämä sopii endurace CF SL 8.0:aan niin voitko laittaa linkkiä


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## peetter

Tervehdys!

Olen hankkimassa ensimmäistä ns. kunnon fillaria pääosin asvalttipinnalla tapahtuvaan kuntoilu-/lenkkikäyttöön. Eniten kiinnostaa tällä hetkellä Canyonin Endurace AL Disc 7.0 malli. Toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla Roadlite 7 tai 8. Erityisempää tuntemusta pyöristä minulla ei ole.

Varsinainen kysymykseni liittyy pyörän sopivuuteen kokoiselleni. Olen noin 200 cm pitkä. Jalan sisäpituus on 97 cm. Canyonin geometriataulukon mukaan Endurancen 2 xl koko sopisi kuljettajalle >196 cm. Myös sivuston laskuriin syöttämäni mitat huomioon ottaen 2 xl näyttäisi sopivan. Mitä väki arvelee, riittäisikö tuon  "jättikoon" säädöt siihen, että meikäläiselle saisi säällisen ajoasennon? uskaltaako tuota sokkona tilata?

Endurace olisi ensimmäinen kippuratankoinen pyörä sitten nuoruusvuosien useamman kymmenen vuoden takaa. Roadliten ja Enduracen mitat eivät käsittääkseni suuresti poikkea toisistaan. Näkisin kuitenkin, että droppitangolla varustettu pyörä olisi useamman otevaihtoehdon mahdollistavana monikäyttöisempi. 

Vai olisiko kokonaan joku muu malli käyttötarkoitukseeni sopivampi? Katselin kotimaista Stavangeriakin, jota löytyy 65 cm runkoon asti. Siinä kuitenkin tökkii Canyoneihin verrattuna paino, mekaaniset levarit ja se, että se on hintaansa nähden muutenkin ilmeisesti kasattu huonommista osista.

Mielelläni kuulisin kommentteja. Onko näihin kysymiini seikkoihin liittyen jotakin sellaista, jota erityisesti pitäisi ottaa huomioon?

Kiitokset jo etukäteen.

----------


## opadude

Noin numeroiden pohjalta tuo Canyonin Endurance 2xl saattaisi olla sulle tosi oikean kokoinen. Itse 201/101 kokoisena käytän hiukan korkeampaa ja lyhyempää pyörää mutta sinä olekin juuri tuon verran pidempiselkäinen/lyhyempijalkainen. Toki jokaisella on omat mieltymyksensä ja ajoasentonsa. Ei tuo joka tapauksessa pahasti voi mielestäni pieleen mennä.

----------


## Kanuuna

Ja Rotkolla on tuo palautusoikeus, jos ei sovi. ”Koska haluamme, että olet 100 % tyytyväinen ostokseesi, voit palauttaa käyttämättömät pyörät ja varusteet 30 päivän kuluessa vastaanottamisesta.”

----------


## Kollinjoki

Oikeasti isoille miehille ei ihan määrättömästi edes ole maantiepyörävaihtoehtoja. Trek Emonda ALR 5 isoin malli 64cm kokovertailussa Canyonin kanssa: stack parin millin erolla liki sama, reach 1,6 cm lyhyempi ja efektiivinen vaakaputki sama. Cannondale CAAD13 taas stack on 1,7 cm matalampi, reach 1,1 cm lyhkäisempi ja vaakaputki millin pitempi. Hyvin karkeasti ajatellen ajoasennoltan Cannondale ja Canyon olisivat aika samanlaisia ja Trek menisi tuossa koossa jo sitten pykälän verran pystymmäksi. Paria luokkaa pienemmässä koossa asetelmat olisivat toisenlaiset, näissä malleissa kuten kaikissa muissakin on eri kokoisissa rungoissa vähän erilaiset mittasuhteet koosta riippuen. Tämän vertailun anti on varmaankin melko lailla nolla, mutta ainakin voi sen nähdä, että Enduracea isompaa fillaria ei ihan niin vain löydä, esim. Radonilta ja Roselta en ainakaan itse löytänyt edes näisn suuria. Eikä omastanikaan mielestä tarvetta edes olisi tuota suurempaa hankkia vaan tuo 2XL Canyon vaikuttaisi sopivalta. Kysyjä vielä omilta mittasuhteiltaan sillä tavalla standardi, että jalkojen suhteellista pituutta toki on enemmän kuin keskimäärin ilmeisesti on, mutta ei kuitenkaan mitenkään valtavasti.

e. Se nyt vielä piti, että Pelago Stavanger ei ole luultavasti nyt se pyörä mitä etsit vaikka se muuten sattuisikin kiinnostamaan. Se on selvästikin enemmän retkipyörä ja siinä lajissa eri kategoriaa kuin keveät maantiepyörät. Stavangerilla ajetaan pystypäin työmatkaa tai mukavasti retkeillään pitempää reissua kamat satulalaukussa.

----------


## 0802905

> Unohdin tilata pyörää ostaessani vaihtajankorvakkeen varaosaksi. Jos tämä sopii endurace CF SL 8.0:aan niin voitko laittaa linkkiä
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3294...50454c4d5DBOe0

----------


## peetter

Kiitokset opadudelle ja Kollinjoelle hyvistä huomioista. 

Eipä noita isoja runkokokoja tosiaan liiemmälti taida olla. Toisaalta omiin tarpeisiin riittää yksikin vaikeukistta saatavilla oleva laite. Nuo Trekin ja Cannondalen mallit, joita en muuten ollut huomannutkaan, olisivat varmasti käypäsiä nekin.

Todennäköisesti päädyn tuohon Enduraceen. Harmittavasti näyttäisi vaan toimitusaika menevän kesä-heinäkuun taitteeseen (sininen) ja elokuulle (harmaa). Jos nuo ilmoitetut ajat nyt sitten miten hyvin kutinsa pitävät.

----------


## Mendota

Maantiepyöristä mitään tietämätön on alkanut kiinnostua moisen hankkimisesta. Enduracessa kolme mallia on kiinnittänyt huomion: AL 7.0 (1099e), AL 7.0 Disc(1499e) ja CF 7.0(1399e) 
Osiltaan pyörät ovat lähes identtiset, joten erojen hinnoittelu on helppo laskea. Levyjarrut ja niille yhteensopivat vanteet maksavat +400e. Hiilikuiturunko vs alumiininen +300e. 

Levyjarrut ja niiden edut ovat maastopyöräilystä tuttuja, mutta oletan että tuollaiset modernit 105-sarjan jarrutkin ovat ihan kelvolliset. Gcn:n testissä pyörät pysähtyivät aika identtisillä jarrutusmatkoilla kuivalla kelillä. 
Vannejarruissa sen sijaan mietityttää että vaikuttaako se rengasvalintoihin, pystyykö käyttämään 32mm rengasta ja onko edes irtolokareiden käyttö mahdottomuus?

Entä sitten hiilikuiturunko, jos pitäisi valita levyjarrut vai hiilikuiturunko niin kummalla saa enemmän mukavuutta? Toki nämä ovat omista mieltymyksistä kiinni, mutta silti kiinnostaisi kuulla mielipiteitä. 

Canyonin laskuri suosittelee kokoa M, vaikka olen 185cm mutta jalat ovat lyhyehköt, vain 84cm.

----------


## Kollinjoki

> Maantiepyöristä mitään tietämätön on alkanut kiinnostua moisen hankkimisesta. Enduracessa kolme mallia on kiinnittänyt huomion: AL 7.0 (1099e), AL 7.0 Disc(1499e) ja CF 7.0(1399e) 
> Osiltaan pyörät ovat lähes identtiset, joten erojen hinnoittelu on helppo laskea. Levyjarrut ja niille yhteensopivat vanteet maksavat +400e. Hiilikuiturunko vs alumiininen +300e. 
> 
> Levyjarrut ja niiden edut ovat maastopyöräilystä tuttuja, mutta oletan että tuollaiset modernit 105-sarjan jarrutkin ovat ihan kelvolliset. Gcn:n testissä pyörät pysähtyivät aika identtisillä jarrutusmatkoilla kuivalla kelillä. 
> Vannejarruissa sen sijaan mietityttää että vaikuttaako se rengasvalintoihin, pystyykö käyttämään 32mm rengasta ja onko edes irtolokareiden käyttö mahdottomuus?
> 
> Entä sitten hiilikuiturunko, jos pitäisi valita levyjarrut vai hiilikuiturunko niin kummalla saa enemmän mukavuutta? Toki nämä ovat omista mieltymyksistä kiinni, mutta silti kiinnostaisi kuulla mielipiteitä. 
> 
> Canyonin laskuri suosittelee kokoa M, vaikka olen 185cm mutta jalat ovat lyhyehköt, vain 84cm.



Itsehän halusin nimenomaan levyjarrut kun olin niihin jo tottunut eikä yhtään kiinnosta putsailla vanteen jarrupintoja. Se että levyjarrua ei tarvitsisi kun vannejarrullakin pärjää, on kiteytetty tässä hyvin  :Hymy:  :




> ... Kun on kerran sellaisen [levyjarrullisen, viestin lainaajan lisäys] omistanut, niin tuskin palaa  enää koskaan vannejarruun. 
> Vaikka vannejarrullakin pysähtyy, niin levyjarru on ihana.



Ei noi nykyiset alumiinirungot mitenkään epämukavia ole. Vaikka varmaan tuo Endurace hiilarirungolla aavistuksen mukavampi voisi olla. Ei Endurace seiska itseni alla mitenkään häiriöksi ole tärrännyt ja tärissyt vaan mukava kyyti on ollut. En tiedä olisinko toista mieltä, jos olisi ensin ollut tuommoinen fillari hiilikuituisena. Siltikään en levyjarruja vaihtaisi jos pitäisi valita levyjarru vaiko hiilikuiturunko.

Tässähän näitä runkomateriaalien eroja on lueteltu ja analisoitu:
https://bikeshaven.com/carbon-vs-aluminum-bike/

----------


## huotah

> Maantiepyöristä mitään tietämätön on alkanut kiinnostua moisen hankkimisesta. Enduracessa kolme mallia on kiinnittänyt huomion: 
> ...
> Canyonin laskuri suosittelee kokoa M, vaikka olen 185cm mutta jalat ovat lyhyehköt, vain 84cm.



Jos jalat ovat lyhyet, niin itse katselisin ehkä ennemminkin Ultimatea (pitkä ja matala ajoasento) kuin Enduracea (lyhyt ja korkea). Riippuu toki siitä että miten pystyn ajoasennon haluaa ja onko käsivarret suhteessa pitkät vai lyhyet.

----------


## ranttis

Tuo hiilarirunko vs levyjarrut on ostajan itse ratkaistava omien prioriteettiensä mukaan. Mulle se olis helppo hiilarirungon suuntaan. Levareita en juuri ole koittanutkaan. Kyllä niitä cycloon talvella kaipailee mutta maantiellä niitä ei tule ikävä.

105 tai ultegra vannejarruihin ei kyllä 32mm rengasta mene. Taitaa 28mm olla maksimi.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ranttis

> Jos jalat ovat lyhyet, niin itse katselisin ehkä ennemminkin Ultimatea (pitkä ja matala ajoasento) kuin Enduracea (lyhyt ja korkea). Riippuu toki siitä että miten pystyn ajoasennon haluaa ja onko käsivarret suhteessa pitkät vai lyhyet.



Jep, itse katselin pitkään enduracea ja muita endurance pyöriä kunnes totesin että lyhytjalkaisena mulle emdurance-geometria on kisapyörissä kun säätää ne lepposampaan suuntaan. Ultimate oli kiikarissa jos uuden olisin ostanut mutta käytettynä löysin kisa geometrialla toisen merkkisen pyörän joka on säädetty mulle ihan mukavaksi.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Maantiepyöristä mitään tietämätön on alkanut kiinnostua moisen hankkimisesta. Enduracessa kolme mallia on kiinnittänyt huomion: AL 7.0 (1099e), AL 7.0 Disc(1499e) ja CF 7.0(1399e) 
> Osiltaan pyörät ovat lähes identtiset, joten erojen hinnoittelu on helppo laskea. Levyjarrut ja niille yhteensopivat vanteet maksavat +400e. Hiilikuiturunko vs alumiininen +300e. 
> 
> Levyjarrut ja niiden edut ovat maastopyöräilystä tuttuja, mutta oletan että tuollaiset modernit 105-sarjan jarrutkin ovat ihan kelvolliset. Gcn:n testissä pyörät pysähtyivät aika identtisillä jarrutusmatkoilla kuivalla kelillä. 
> Vannejarruissa sen sijaan mietityttää että vaikuttaako se rengasvalintoihin, pystyykö käyttämään 32mm rengasta ja onko edes irtolokareiden käyttö mahdottomuus?
> 
> Entä sitten hiilikuiturunko, jos pitäisi valita levyjarrut vai hiilikuiturunko niin kummalla saa enemmän mukavuutta? Toki nämä ovat omista mieltymyksistä kiinni, mutta silti kiinnostaisi kuulla mielipiteitä. 
> 
> Canyonin laskuri suosittelee kokoa M, vaikka olen 185cm mutta jalat ovat lyhyehköt, vain 84cm.



Kannattaa ottaa harkintaan myös AL Disc 6.0 jos toi seiska alkaa mennä liian kalliiksi. Kutosen ja seiskan ainoa ero on osasarja ja seiskassa on hiilikuitutolppa. Mä ostin tuon kutosen, ja tässä uusimmassa Tiagrassa on erittäin hyvä tuntuma ja vaihtaa nätisti. 32 mm renkaiden kanssa lienee aika yhdentekevää onko kuitutolppa lisäämässä mukavuutta vai ei. Mulla on 30 mm tubeless-renkaat ja kyyti on tosi mukavaa verrattuna aiempaan hiilikuituiseen maantiepyörään 25 mm renkailla.  Omat mitat 188/86 cm ja L on hyvä. Ja tosiaan tähän levyjarrulliseen Enduraceen menee 32 mm renkaat helposti, vannejarrujen kanssa tuskin mitään mahdollisuutta. Shimanon mukaan 28 mm on maksimi heidän uusimman sukupolven jarrujen kanssa.

----------


## Syncromies

[QUOTE=Canyonin laskuri suosittelee kokoa M, vaikka olen 185cm mutta jalat ovat lyhyehköt, vain 84cm.[/QUOTE]

Koko on todennäköisesti oikea. Itsellä mitat 185/83 ja M-koon endurace al. Hyvin passaa. 
Oliko hiilikuituisessa eri geometria?

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Grail AL 6.0 -19. 
Tänään töistä lähtiessä oli peruutettu em. pyörän päälle. Etuvanne kaksin kerroin, etuhaarukka poikki ja runko naarmuilla 
En hätäsesti ettimällä löytäny canyon.comista noita osia erikseen myytävänä, vai enkö osannut löytää?

----------


## Pudeman

Kysäseppä Suomen päästä. Osannevat neuvoa.

----------


## Hiekkahentunen

Tuumasivat Canyonilla, että runkoon on kohdistunut niin suuria voimia, että se on kireä kuin kitaran kieli! Eli romuttamolle joutaa..

----------


## van damme

Hyvät retkirenkaat Endurace AL Disciin? Pyörässä on nyt 28mm GP4000S II ja työntömitalla mitattuna renkaat on 31mm sekä 32mm. Leveämmät ja parempi pistosuojaus hakusessa. Schwalben Marathon Supreme oli harkinnassa, mutta todellinen koko 32mm renkaassa on ilmeisesti sama kuin näissä 28mm GP:ssä. Continental 4 Season on toinen vaihtoehto ja ilmeisesti myös isompi mitä speksit sanovat. Eli 32mm versio olisi varmaan sopiva. Vai onko gravel rengas kuten esim Panaracer Gravelking SK parempi vaihtoehto?

----------


## Kollinjoki

Mulla on 4 Season cyclossa 28mm koossa ja mielestäni on silmämääräisesti selvästi sekä kapeamman että matalamman näköinen kuin Canyon Enduracen ensiasennusrengas Conti GP SE 28mm. Tosin en nyt pääse vertaamaan ja mittaamaan tarkemmin kun cyclo on ollut viime syksystä lähtien varastossa matkan päässä. Kiekkokin tietysti vaikuttaa. Jotkut mitanneet 28mm 4 Seasonin alle 27 mm levyiseksi kun jotkut kertovat mitanneensa sille yli 29 milliä leveyttä. Muistelen että joku olisi tuolle 32mm 4 Seasonille saanut mitattua jopa lähemmäs 34 mm leveyttä. Sinänsä hyvä rengas kyllä, kestävä ja pitävä eikä siihen nähden ole kovin painava ja rullaakin varsin hyvin.

----------


## gzmi

Hei, itte päädyin näihin 5 vuotta sitten.

https://www.continental-tires.com/bi...ires/gatorskin

Grand tourilla ei nappaa purkaa päivän taipaleela lastia fillarin päältä, irrottaa kärryä (Bob Ibex). Yhtään päälykumia ei ole mennyt puhki kunnon suojausten vuoksi. Rullaa tosi hyvin ja olen käyttänyt sellaisia 6-7 barin paineita. Kesällä tosin jos fillarin jättää aurinkoon vähäksi aikaa niin kovimmilla paineilla sisäkumi on räjähtänyt pari kertaa. No oppia ikä kaikki.

Suosittelen, luotan nuihin ja edesauttaa pitkien reissujen onnistumista ratkaisevasti.

----------


## ViP

Vaihdoin omaan 2017 vm Ultimate cf slx:ään alemman ohjauslaakerin, mutta nyt vaihdon jälkeen en tahdo saada haarukan välystä kiristettyä pois. Vaikka päälimmäisen pultin kiristää niin tiukkaan, että ohjaustanko muuttuu tahmeaksi, jää haarukkaan silti pieni klappi. 

Pohdin, mahtaisiko laakeri olla väärä vai onko asennuksessa jotain vikaa, jota en vaan ymmärrä. Sinänsä ihan normaalilta systeemiltähän tuo vaikuttaa: stemmi ja korokkeen kiristyspultti löysälle, päällipultin kiristys, jonka jälkeen stemmi momenttiin ja viimeisenä korokepalan kiristys. Ei kai tässä sen ihmeempää pitäisi olla? Keula kuitenkin jähmettyy ja välys pienenee päällipulttia kiristämällä, mutta välystä en kuitenkaan saa täysin pois.

----------


## 003

Täältä varmaan löytyy muitakin rotkon omistajia. 

Oman Endurace:n haarukka on todella "lötkö" sivusuunnassa (mikä nyt olisikaan jäykän vastakohta) ja levyjarrut hinkkaa heti kun nousee putkelle. Onko tämä mallin ominaisuus vai onkohan haarukkani maanantaikappale. Tiedän, että on aika tyypillistä levyjarrullisissa pyörissä, että pieni brake rub kuuluu asiaan putkelta ajaessa, mutta omassani tota on siinä määrin, että en pidä sitä normaalina.  

Mites muiden haarukat?

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Täältä varmaan löytyy muitakin rotkon omistajia. 
> 
> Oman Endurace:n haarukka on todella "lötkö" sivusuunnassa (mikä nyt olisikaan jäykän vastakohta) ja levyjarrut hinkkaa heti kun nousee putkelle. Onko tämä mallin ominaisuus vai onkohan haarukkani maanantaikappale. Tiedän, että on aika tyypillistä levyjarrullisissa pyörissä, että pieni brake rub kuuluu asiaan putkelta ajaessa, mutta omassani tota on siinä määrin, että en pidä sitä normaalina.  
> 
> Mites muiden haarukat?



Vähän oudolta kuulostaa. Onhan muut mahdolliset syyt eliminoitu? Akseli kireällä, navassa ei klappia, jarrulevyn pultit kireällä, jarrusatula keskitetty ym.

----------


## Kollinjoki

> Täältä varmaan löytyy muitakin rotkon omistajia. 
> 
> Oman Endurace:n haarukka on todella "lötkö" sivusuunnassa (mikä nyt olisikaan jäykän vastakohta) ja levyjarrut hinkkaa heti kun nousee putkelle. Onko tämä mallin ominaisuus vai onkohan haarukkani maanantaikappale. Tiedän, että on aika tyypillistä levyjarrullisissa pyörissä, että pieni brake rub kuuluu asiaan putkelta ajaessa, mutta omassani tota on siinä määrin, että en pidä sitä normaalina.  
> 
> Mites muiden haarukat?



Ei ole mulla hangannut. Alumiininen pyörä mulla, mutta kai se hiilikuituhaarukka samalla tavalla käyttäytyy runkomateriaalista riippumatta. Oikeastaan luulisi että etenkin alumiinirunkoisessa, kun runko joustaa vähemmän.

^ edit. just noita muita syitä lähtisin eliminoimaan ihan ensimmäiseksi

----------


## Padex

> Vaihdoin omaan 2017 vm Ultimate cf slx:ään alemman ohjauslaakerin, mutta nyt vaihdon jälkeen en tahdo saada haarukan välystä kiristettyä pois. Vaikka päälimmäisen pultin kiristää niin tiukkaan, että ohjaustanko muuttuu tahmeaksi, jää haarukkaan silti pieni klappi. 
> 
> Pohdin, mahtaisiko laakeri olla väärä vai onko asennuksessa jotain vikaa, jota en vaan ymmärrä. Sinänsä ihan normaalilta systeemiltähän tuo vaikuttaa: stemmi ja korokkeen kiristyspultti löysälle, päällipultin kiristys, jonka jälkeen stemmi momenttiin ja viimeisenä korokepalan kiristys. Ei kai tässä sen ihmeempää pitäisi olla? Keula kuitenkin jähmettyy ja välys pienenee päällipulttia kiristämällä, mutta välystä en kuitenkaan saa täysin pois.



Itellä oli sama homma Radonissa. Sain kiristettyä niin, että stemmin ja top capin pultit auki ja ensin se haarukan sisällä oleva vastinkappale, se kompressioplugi hiukan tiukemmalle. Sitten normaalisti top cap + stemmin pultit. HTH

----------


## hsr

> Täältä varmaan löytyy muitakin rotkon omistajia. 
> 
> Oman Endurace:n haarukka on todella "lötkö" sivusuunnassa (mikä nyt olisikaan jäykän vastakohta) ja levyjarrut hinkkaa heti kun nousee putkelle. Onko tämä mallin ominaisuus vai onkohan haarukkani maanantaikappale. Tiedän, että on aika tyypillistä levyjarrullisissa pyörissä, että pieni brake rub kuuluu asiaan putkelta ajaessa, mutta omassani tota on siinä määrin, että en pidä sitä normaalina.  
> 
> Mites muiden haarukat?



Minulla hiukan hankaa joskus, ei häiritsevästi.

----------


## ViP

> Itellä oli sama homma Radonissa. Sain kiristettyä niin, että stemmin ja top capin pultit auki ja ensin se haarukan sisällä oleva vastinkappale, se kompressioplugi hiukan tiukemmalle. Sitten normaalisti top cap + stemmin pultit. HTH



Ihme homma, ei kai sillä kävyn kiristyksellä pitäisi olla merkitystä. Noh, avata tuo roska täytyy joka tapauksessa, niin miksipä ei yrittäisi.

----------


## Moska

> Ihme homma, ei kai sillä kävyn kiristyksellä pitäisi olla merkitystä. Noh, avata tuo roska täytyy joka tapauksessa, niin miksipä ei yrittäisi.



Ainakaan jos käpy on asennettu sopivan syvälle, jos se on liian ylhäällä niin sitten ymmärtäisi.

----------


## Padex

> Ainakaan jos käpy on asennettu sopivan syvälle, jos se on liian ylhäällä niin sitten ymmärtäisi.



Mulla ei siis ollut käpyä vaan se täyshiilikuituhaarukan vaatima ”bungi”. Sitä ei saa kuin yhteen kohtaan painettua ja se kiristetään kuusiokoloavaimella. Itellä tuo auttoi kun ekana kiristi sen..

https://www.veloshop.fi/en/columbus-carbon-o-laakerin-kiristin.html

----------


## 003

> Vähän oudolta kuulostaa. Onhan muut mahdolliset syyt eliminoitu? Akseli kireällä, navassa ei klappia, jarrulevyn pultit kireällä, jarrusatula keskitetty ym.



Keskitetty moneen kertaan, sama tulos eri kiekoilla, eri roottoreilla, eri paloilla, akseli kiristettynä yms.

----------


## Moska

> Mulla ei siis ollut käpyä vaan se täyshiilikuituhaarukan vaatima ”bungi”. Sitä ei saa kuin yhteen kohtaan painettua ja se kiristetään kuusiokoloavaimella. Itellä tuo auttoi kun ekana kiristi sen..
> 
> https://www.veloshop.fi/en/columbus-...-kiristin.html



Mulla on muuten vastaava, mutta sen voi turvottaa ensin ja sitten kiristää hatun omalla ruuvillaan.

----------


## pumpum

> Keskitetty moneen kertaan, sama tulos eri kiekoilla, eri roottoreilla, eri paloilla, akseli kiristettynä yms.



  Oletko kokeillut mäntien ja tiivisteiden puhdistamista? Eihän se keskittäminen kovin kauaa auta jos mäntä ei palaa. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQXFFgRButo

----------


## ViP

Mittasin sen alalaakerin ja mitat olivat 35x44x5.5mm eli ilmeisesti väärä laakeri kyseessä? Nopealla googlettelulla mittojen pitäisi olla 33x44x6mm. Mahtaako kukaan muistaa / pystyä tarkistamaan oman laakerinsa mittoja? Ei turhaan viitsisi lähteä tilailemaan uutta tilalle. Koitin Canyonille jo soitella, mutta eihän sieltä vastattu 😩

----------


## 003

> Oletko kokeillut mäntien ja tiivisteiden puhdistamista? Eihän se keskittäminen kovin kauaa auta jos mäntä ei palaa. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQXFFgRButo



Ihan hyvä idea ja yksi mäntä on ehkä vähän sticky (toki putsattu, mutta silti). Mutta sekin on takana ja edessä toi hinkkaa aina putkelta, vaikkei jarruihin olisi koskettu pitkään aikaan. Kyllä mä olen varma, että toi on haarukasta, mutta mietin, että onko löysyys mallin ominaisuus vai onko mun yksilö poikkeuksellisen löysä. Hinkkaus ei toki ole ihan niin paha, etteikö sen kanssa voisi elää. Ei se vauhtiin juuri vaikuta. 

Mutta käsinhän noi hiilarihaarukat tehdään ja näiden merkkien (tai siis alihankkijoiden) laaduntarkkailu nyt on vähän mitä on (tämä ei koske vain canyonia enkä kritisoi merkkiä) ja ei sekään ole mahdotonta, että kyseessä olisi hieman ns. maanantaikappale. Ja sitten on myös mahdollista, että valitan vain turhasta.

----------


## pyoramies85

Endurace al 7.0 alkanut pitää välillä pelottavaa metakkaa, ääni ja tärinä tulee esille rullatessa alamäkeen polkematta. Koko pyörä alkaa täristä ja säristä useimmiten jos ajaa vauhdikkaasti tien poikkisaumaan. Ääni loppuu kun polkee kevyestikin, olisiko näinollen sitten takanavassa vikaa..? Ääni on aika luja ja pyörän vauhtikin hidastuu samalla, jäykästä rungosta on vaikea sanoa mistäpäin ääni tai tärinä tulee. Pyörässä siis alurunko, hiilarihaarukka ja vannejarrut

----------


## Krabba

> Endurace al 7.0 alkanut pitää välillä pelottavaa metakkaa, ääni ja tärinä tulee esille rullatessa alamäkeen polkematta. Koko pyörä alkaa täristä ja säristä useimmiten jos ajaa vauhdikkaasti tien poikkisaumaan. Ääni loppuu kun polkee kevyestikin, olisiko näinollen sitten takanavassa vikaa..? Ääni on aika luja ja pyörän vauhtikin hidastuu samalla, jäykästä rungosta on vaikea sanoa mistäpäin ääni tai tärinä tulee. Pyörässä siis alurunko, hiilarihaarukka ja vannejarrut



Mitkä kiekot/ navat tuossa on? Mavicilla on ainakin yksi tuohon kuvaukseen sopiva ominaisuus. 

Lähetetty minun HD1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pyoramies85

> Mitkä kiekot/ navat tuossa on? Mavicilla on ainakin yksi tuohon kuvaukseen sopiva ominaisuus. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun HD1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mavic Aksium

----------


## Krabba

> Mavic Aksium



Hakusanalla "Mavic scream of death" löytyy ainakin juttua. Vapaarattaassa on semmonen valkoinen muovispaceri joka pitää rasvata. Tästä voi katsoa ohjeita:
https://youtu.be/QJRvippLGtY

Lähetetty minun HD1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pyoramies85

> Hakusanalla "Mavic scream of death" löytyy ainakin juttua. Vapaarattaassa on semmonen valkoinen muovispaceri joka pitää rasvata. Tästä voi katsoa ohjeita:
> https://youtu.be/QJRvippLGtY
> 
> Lähetetty minun HD1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joo tuo se vika on, katselin videon tubesta. Täytyy avata ja rasvailla kunhan ennättää, maantiekausi on muutenkin jo loppupuolella

----------


## petewow

Missä vaiheessa näistä Canyonin maantiepyöristä tulee ns. uudet mallit tuonne verkkokauppaan? Vaikka lähinnä väritys niissä on kai vaihdellut. Ultimate Di2 vaihteilla kiinnostelis, mutta out of stockia on näyttänyt aika pitkään.

----------


## Kollinjoki

> Missä vaiheessa näistä Canyonin maantiepyöristä tulee ns. uudet mallit tuonne verkkokauppaan? Vaikka lähinnä väritys niissä on kai vaihdellut. Ultimate Di2 vaihteilla kiinnostelis, mutta out of stockia on näyttänyt aika pitkään.



Uusia malleja on tullut tipottain vähän kerrassaan "koko ajan" nyt syyskesällä, esim. Inflite, maastopyöriä, Graileja, Roadlitejä, joten eiköhän sieltä kohta tule Ultimateakin. Jos ei olisi tulossa, tuskin olisivat vanhojen mallien tuotantoa vielä lopettaneet. Ei kai nuo kuitenkaan eioota halua kovin kauaa myydä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Uudet Ultimatet tulleet sivulle ja varastossakin näyttää olevan. Värit on kyllä aika järkyttäviä, jos ei halua tutkassa näkymätöntä pyörää.

----------


## petewow

Aikamoista. Hinnat ja paino nousseet, ei jatkoon.

----------


## Kollinjoki

Edelleen hyvä hinta-laatusuhde ainakin perusmalleissa. CF SL 8.0 Di2-mallina 3399,- ja ihan perusperusmalli CF SL 7.0 105,  2199,-.

Vannejarruversioiden hintoja en katsellut, koska _vannejarru on turha IMHO._

----------


## Aakoo

Ei osunut väriskaala ihan nappiin tänä vuonna, mutta hinnat on kilpailukykyiset. Ultimate Sram Force AXS tehomittarilla ihan asiallisilla kiekoilla alta viiden tonnin, kilpailijoihin verrattuna ihan hyvä paketti.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ultimate vai Endurace. Kas siinä pulma. Ultimaten ohjaamoa ei vissiin paljoa säädellä vaan se on mitä se on?

----------


## teeässä

> Ultimate vai Endurace. Kas siinä pulma. Ultimaten ohjaamoa ei vissiin paljoa säädellä vaan se on mitä se on?



Halvimmassa ultimatessa on stemmi ja sarvet erikseen. Mutta eikö sitä aerotankoakin saa eripituisina


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No laikkajarruversiota kyllä aattelin. Saahan sen ohjaamon näköjään erikseen ja ihan puoli-ilmainen.

----------


## teeässä

> No laikkajarruversiota kyllä aattelin. Saahan sen ohjaamon näköjään erikseen ja ihan puoli-ilmainen.



Canyonilla on saanut stemmin vaihtaa eripituseen ilmatteeksi 30 päivän kuluessa ostopäivästä. Koskeekohan tuota aerotankoa?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Privileged

Voit testailla sillä millä tulee ja sen voi vaihtaa 30pv aikana veloituksetta.

Edit. Vähän myöhässä, mutta tosiaan koskee myös aerotankoja.

----------


## Mussukka

Moro,

Pohjustus:
Kaipailisin hieman apua pyörän koon valintaan ja malliin liittyen. Kiinnostaisi ostaa ensi kesälle uutta kalustoa, kun into lajia kohtaan sen kuin kasvaa. Nyt en vain osaa päättää Endurace CF SL ja Ultimate CF SL väliltä ja kaiken lisäksi olen pahemman kerran väliin putoaja myös mittojen suhteen. Olen 172-173cm pitkä ja inseam on 81cm ja näillä tiedoilla laskuri antaa runkokoon XS (molemmissa malleissa). Jos muutan jompaa kumpaa lukemaan sentillä ylemmäs laskuri tarjoaa kokoa S (molemmissa malleissa). Tämän hetken maantiepyörä on selkeästi näitä molempia runkokooltaa isompi (ja vuodelta 2005), joten siitä on aika turha alkaa referenssiä ottamaan.

Kysymykset:
- Kumpi näistä olisi nyt se OIKEA/SOPIVAMPI runko-koko itselleni?
- Tarjoaako Endurace tai Ultimate jotain etuja mittasuhteilleni (Kisaa ei nyt tule ajettua, mutta vauhdikkaista lenkeistä pidän - Ensi kesänä on myös tarkoitus osallistua Tour de Saimaa -tapahtumaan)

Voin toki myös antaa vinkkiä parhaasta hinta-laatusuhde mallista tai kertoa tunteesta "Olisi sittenkin pitänyt valita...". Itsellä myös tämä vaihtelee päivittäin 7.0 105 osasarja- ja 8.0 Aero Di2 osasarja -mallien välillä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kumpi näistä olisi nyt se OIKEA/SOPIVAMPI runko-koko itselleni?



En vastaa kysymykseen, mutta kannattaa kysyä Rotkon aspalta. Osaavat siellä auttaa päätöksessäsi.

----------


## penyeach

^Ultimate vs. Endurace: sekä stack- että reach-mitoissa on (ainakin S-koossa) vain noin sentin ero, mikä usein on ohjaamon säätöjen (ts. spacerien siirtelyn ja stemmin vaihdon) puitteissa. Integroidut ohjaamot kuitenkin kasvattavat tätä eroa, tätä varten Canyon antaa myös +-mitat.

Mallin valinta liittyy myös koon valintaan sillä tavalla, että jos olet rajalla ja valitset pienen, asento on myös koon puolesta (tehdassetupilla) lyhyt ja matala. Tällöin pitempi ja matalampi geometria (Ultimate) on pituuden näkökulmasta mahdollisesti parempi, mutta voi käydä liian matalaksi (paljon spacereita -> ei näytä hyvältä). Lyhyempi ja korkeampi (Endurace) saattaa osua paremmin korkeussäädön suhteen, mutta vaatia uuden stemmin tai ohjaamon.  

Suuremmalla koolla tuo vastaavasti toimii toisinpäin (Ultimate voi vaatia lyhyemmän stemmin ja Endurace olla pahimmillaan liian korkea). Kaikki tämä on tietysti suhteessa omiin mieltymyksiisi ja ajoasentoosi.

Oma kokemukseni: olen lähellä M-koon ylärajaa ja valitsin (eri syistä) Enduracen -> vaihdoin ohjaamon 2 cm pitempään ja tangon alla vielä 1 cm spaceri, jolloin droppia satulasta tankoon vajaat 9 cm.

----------


## gallodepelea

Kyllä, ja vastaavasti itse päädyin nyt tilaamaan Ultimaten, kun etsin vanhalle maantiepyörälle (pitkä ja matala asento) korvaajaa. Ensimmäinen pyörä sähkövaihteilla.

----------


## Mussukka

Kiitos vastauksista!

Canyonilta vastasivat, että molempien runkokokojen pitäisi soveltua minulle. XS pääsisin hieman kisakireämpään asentoon, mutta toisaalta runko saattaa tuntua jo hieman ahtaalta. S koossa säätövaraa ajoasennon suhteen olisi kuulema enemmän. XS koossa on lisäksi 170mm kammet ja ohjaustanko 2cm kapeampi - S koossa 172,5 / 42cm (Endurace).

Oma mieli alkaa taipumaan tuon Endurace S koon suuntaan. Uskon, että omiin ajoihin saan siitä riittävän matalan, mutta jotenkin tuo Reach mietityttää.. Toki sitäkin on helppo stemmillä säätää ja koko pyöränkin saa vaihtaa/palauttaa 30 päivän sisällä. Tähän mennessä tullut oikeastaan ajettua aina vähän liian isolla maantiepyörällä, niin jotenkin nyt kun ostaa uutta, niin haluaisi että koko olisi passeli.

----------


## paaton

Eikös mussukan oikea koko ole selkeästi xs kummastakin? S-koon canyonilla ajaa matalaa asentoa haluava 180cm pitkäkin hyvin.

Lisäksi 170mm kammet ovat sinulle oikeammat, samoin kuin kapeampi stonga. Eli minun järkeilyn mukaan endurance xs koossa, johon valhdat tarvittaessa pidemmän stemmin.

----------


## Hower

Karkeasti yleistäen Canyonin mallit menee ihan selkeästi niin, että Canyonin S vastaa muiden merkkien M-kokoa. 
Olen 168-169 pitkä ja ajan Focuksen S-kokoisella, sitä vastaa Canyonin XS. Isompaa en ottaisi. 
Ilmeisesti 180-senttinen tosiaan ajaa kivasti S-koon Canyonilla.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Sh...0s&app=desktop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9znckwDrgF4

----------


## Mussukka

Joo itseasiassa juuri tuossa porukka lenkillä oli puhetta asiasta ja sielläkin todettiin XS-koon olevan minulle parempi. Kiitos siis tätä tukevista kommenteista!

Ei varmaan ole vielä mitään virallista tietoa asiasta, mutta kannattaako tässä vaiheessa jäädä vielä odottelemaan hetkiseksi, mikäli Canyon julkaisee vielä ensi vuoden mallin Enduracesta (melkein kaikki muuta mallit on jo julkaistu)? Katselin vain, että esim. tuota 8.0 Di2 olisi saatavana jo ensi kuuksi, niin sinänsä asian kanssa ei tarvitsisi panikoida. Ei siis haittaa ollenkaan, vaikka pyörä saapuisi lähempänä kevättä, kun ajokelit alkavat joka tapauksessa hiljalleen loppumaan.

----------


## paaton

Noni. Mitenkäs moni aeroroadin tilaaja ehti perumaan jo tilauksen? Aika iso pommi canyonille tämä uusi joustava tolpparatkaisu. Ei vaan pysty tajuamaan, miten virhettä ei tajuttu suunnittelussa, eikä huomattu edes testeissä.

Epäilin itse jo ensin, ettei vikaa voi korjata muuta kuin uudella rungolla, mutta canyon on näemmä jo suunnitellut tolpan uusiksi ja tärkein juttu on tuo joustava/liukuva pala satulaputken yläpäässä.


https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/p...to-come-490197

----------


## 0802905

En ole vielä perunut. Toimutus oli tilatessa 29.1 ja kun lasku tuli 31.5. 

Varmaankin perun tilauksen, jos ratkaisu on rasva ja sähköteippi. Innolla seuraan tätä gatea????

----------


## paaton

Jep. Pikainen lupaus uudesta tolpasta+liukupalasta ylipäähän pelastaisi minusta myynnin. Omasta mielestäni ongelmaa ei poisteta pelkällä  tiivisteellä.

----------


## 0802905

Uskoisin että tuo ongelma on jokaisessa aeroadissa. Ilmenee vain suurempana mitä painavampi kuski ja mitä korekammalla satulatolppa on. 

Korjauksen pitäis lopettaa tolpan heiluminen, mutta sitä ei taideta haluta.

Mulla on ollut monta satulatolppaa täynnä kuraa ja hiekkaa, ja kuluma on jäänyt vain kosmeettiseksi.

----------


## JohannesP

Tuo joustava tolppa on parin kuvan perusteella myös lohkaissut maalia rungosta tolpan takaosasta. Pieniä kosmeettisiä haittoja, mutta hieman kyrsisi parin sadan km jälkeen tuollainen pienikin maalinlohkeaminen näkyvissä olevasta paikasta. Ei yllättäisi jos näitä ei takuu koskisi normaaliin kulumiseen vedoten. Canyonilla on ihan hyviä ideoita tehdä rungoista mukavampia, mutta ihme kun tälläisen mahdollisuus ei tullut mieleen suunnittelupöydällä ja vielä vähemmän ilmi koekäytössä. Tässä saa hyvin vastinetta 10-15 % hinnankorotukselle.

----------


## tchegge_

Tuosta pyörästä on hieno keskustelu Weigth Weeniesin keskustelupalstalla, tässä sattuneesta syystä tuli enemmän lueskeltua sitä sivustoa...
Tuhat ensimmäistä postausta on kivaa ja hauskaa, sitten tuli eka kysely jännistä naarmuista, loput tuhat ovatkin sitten ankeampaa.

Karu fiba kyllä, näin tänään miten se alkuperäinen tolppa oli tehty eikä sitä jumalauta ole kukaan koneen suunnittelusta kiinnostunut edes vilkaissut ennen tuotannon aloittamista. 

Lähetetty minun XQ-AU52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JohannesP

Hienoa seurata sivusta tätä aihetta tuon WW topikin perusteella. Viimeisimpien kuvien mukaan joku belgialainen onnistunut 800 km ajolla saamaan valonkin paistamaan tolpan läpi. Vaikka ei olisi välittömiä katastrofaalisia vaikutuksia niin varmasti myös runko saisi tuollaisesta kulumisesta osansa.  Vissiin maaliskuussa pitäisi tulla uusi tolppa ja insertti.   https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...697&start=1800

----------


## JKO17

Ei mennyt aeroadin lanseeraus ihan kuin olisi toivottu. Aika pitkä odotus ja markkinoille tulon viivästyminen, pieni pettymys ehkä kokonaispakettiin ja hintaan/ hinnannousuihin sekä satulatolppaongelmat. Onhan tuossa pyörässä vielä ainakin yksi uusi ja testaamaton innovaatio; säädettävä ohjaustanko

----------


## 0802905

Tänään tuli @viesti canyonin aspasta. Kerrottiin, että sory sun pyörä on myöhässä. Et tule saamaan sitä 3.6. Ei tiedetä milloin saat. Kaikki johtuu siitä, että likaa menee rungon ja satulatolpan väliin. Lisätietoja uusista innovaatioista 17.3. 

Uskoo ken tahtoo..

----------


## paaton

> Tänään tuli @viesti canyonin aspasta. Kerrottiin, että sory sun pyörä on myöhässä. Et tule saamaan sitä 3.6. Ei tiedetä milloin saat. Kaikki johtuu siitä, että likaa menee rungon ja satulatolpan väliin. Lisätietoja uusista innovaatioista 17.3. 
> 
> Uskoo ken tahtoo..



Mitä uskoo ken tahtoo? Jos siinä on noin kerrottu, niin harvinaisen rehellistä puhetta.

----------


## JohannesP

Täydellisen viestin voi käydä lukemassa vaikka tästä:

https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...697&start=2190

Ovat siis tällä hetkellä testausvaiheessa useamman vaihtoehdon kanssa ja tuon 17.3. jälkeen tulee uusi tieto uudesta toimitusajastakin. Toukokuun puolen välin pyörätki lykkääntynyt eli ei vaikuta kovin yksinkertaiselta ongelmalta mikä ratkaistaan vaan lisäämällä uusi tolppa pakettiin ja sama tolppa jo toimitettuihin pyöriin muutaman viikon aikana. Tosin tämän perusteella ratkaisu voisi olla vähän kehittyneempi kuin aikaisemmin epäilty suojakaulus. _ 

As a customer, you are our top priority. Always. You deserve nothing but  the best bikes. No compromises. Your Aeroad will be top-notch when it  is delivered - just as you should expect from us. And once again, we  want to sincerely apologise for the delay in delivery.


_Pari sivua aikasempaa kyseisessä topikissa joku 65 kg kuski onnistunu 1000 km traineriajollakin saamaan tolpan vaihtokuntoon. Saattoi olla alkuperäistä carbon pastee välissä hieromassa (ei ollut tehnyt mitään), mutta ei tämä taida olla siltikään vain painavampien kuskien ongelma niinkuin aikaisemmin jossakin kirjoitettu.

----------


## paaton

Niin siis ei siihen missään nimessä mitään pelkkää pölysuojaa ole tulemassa. Jokin kova liukupala putken sisään ja ehkä pinnoite tolppaan.

Tuokaan ei vaan välttämättä riitä, mikäli nuo aiemmin esillä olleet laskelmat pitävät paikkaansa. Eli koska tolppa on kiinni ohuemmasta kohdasta alhaalta, se vääntyy useita millejä jo putken yläpäästä. Kyllä se jotain rikkoo ajan kanssa. Ei välttämättä ole helppo rasti saada tuota toimivaksi ja edelleen joustavaksi. Ei vaan oikeasti käsitä, miten tuota ei ole mietitty aiemmin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eivät tajunneet konsultoida sinua.

----------


## JohannesP

Yhtään viisastelematta, eiköhän moni muukin olisi ymmärtänyt ongelmat mitä tapahtuu, kun kaksi hiilikuitusta osaa hankaa toisiinsa kuskin istuessa päällä. Varsinkin, kun toi liike ei ole mitään lihavien kuskien sattumaa vaan koko tolpan mukavuusidea perustuu tuohon.

Ja vaikea kuvitella ettei Canyonin insinööreillä muka olisi ollut tälläistä mahdollisuutta tiedossa, mutta ehkä siellä oli joku jääräpäinen pääinsinööri sanomassa viimeisen sanan. Tai sit tuotannon toleranssit ovat muuten vaan pahasti pielessä minkä takia aikaisempi Aeroadin keskiö sai jo osakseen roastausta Hambinin käsittelyssä.

----------


## Visqu

Oma arvio on että jääräpäinen insinööri ei olisi päästänyt rakennetta testeistä läpi mutta business sai viimeisen sanan.
Melko varmasti ongelma on releasen kohdalla ollut jo tiedossa. Siinä vaiheessa on tehty arvio että hetkellinen mainehaitta huonosta rakenteesta on pienempi taloudellinen tappio kuin lykätä julkaisua kunnes ratkaisu on valmis ja testattu.
Ihan normimeininki, vähän kuin Boeingilla 737 MAXin kanssa.

Todennäköisesti ovat olleet siinä uskossa ettei ongelma olisi ollut niin vakava kuin millaiseksi se nyttemmin osoittautui.
Alkuperäinen desing driveri on saattanut olla että otetaan vastaava rakenne kuin Ultimatessa ja Enduracessa, näissähän tukipiste on myös huomattavan alhaalla eikä ilmeisesti suurempia ongelmia ole ollut.
Vanha todettu design, vain tolpan ja clampin muoto muuttuu, eihän tätä tarvitse enempää testata eihän? :P

Spessun ratkaisu oli jättää liikkumavaraa tolpalle Roubaixssa, rumahan se on muttei paljoa hankaa.
Ehkä Canyon tekee vähemmän syvän tolpan ja laittaa kumilärpäkkeen kuten Spessussa, runko säilyy muuttumattomana mutta heti on enemmän joustovaraa ennen kuin hinkuttaa toisiaan.
Kuinka paljon on riittävästi?

----------


## paaton

> Spessun ratkaisu oli jättää liikkumavaraa tolpalle Roubaixssa, rumahan se on muttei paljoa hankaa.
> Ehkä Canyon tekee vähemmän syvän tolpan ja laittaa kumilärpäkkeen kuten Spessussa, runko säilyy muuttumattomana mutta heti on enemmän joustovaraa ennen kuin hinkuttaa toisiaan.
> Kuinka paljon on riittävästi?



Mitä tarkoittaa vähemmän syvä tolppa? Onko roubaixissa jotain samantapaista ratkaisua?

Aeroadi sai muuten oikein loistavaa mainosta äsken le samyn klassikossa. Stonga poikki kahvan kohdalta.
Kun näin tuon ajon aikana, olin varma, että tanko katkesi liitoskohdasta. Mutta onkohan poelin käyttämä pro tanko edes levitettävä. Tuskin.

----------


## sf12

> Mitä tarkoittaa vähemmän syvä tolppa? Onko roubaixissa jotain samantapaista ratkaisua?
> 
> Aeroadi sai muuten oikein loistavaa mainosta äsken le samyn klassikossa. Stonga poikki kahvan kohdalta.
> Kun näin tuon ajon aikana, olin varma, että tanko katkesi liitoskohdasta. Mutta onkohan poelin käyttämä pro tanko edes levitettävä. Tuskin.



 Spessu on tehnyt jo ajat sitten toimivan tolpan, mikä joustaa ilman mitään ongelmia.

----------


## Visqu

> Mitä tarkoittaa vähemmän syvä tolppa? Onko roubaixissa jotain samantapaista ratkaisua?
> 
> Aeroadi sai muuten oikein loistavaa mainosta äsken le samyn klassikossa. Stonga poikki kahvan kohdalta.
> Kun näin tuon ajon aikana, olin varma, että tanko katkesi liitoskohdasta. Mutta onkohan poelin käyttämä pro tanko edes levitettävä. Tuskin.



Vähemmän syvä as in matalampi profiili. 
Roubaixssa on se ihme kyhmy tolpan takapuolella, kyhmyn alaosaan menee clämppi ja yläosa on tyhjää tilaa johon tolppa mahtuu joustamaan.

----------


## JohannesP

> Aeroadi sai muuten oikein loistavaa mainosta äsken le samyn klassikossa. Stonga poikki kahvan kohdalta.
> Kun näin tuon ajon aikana, olin varma, että tanko katkesi liitoskohdasta. Mutta onkohan poelin käyttämä pro tanko edes levitettävä. Tuskin.



Jonkinlaista tulkintaa:

https://cyclingtips.com/2021/03/yep-...hat-you-think/

Ei ole siis ratkennut liitoskohdasta vaan syy voi olla ylikiristetty kahva tai sit Aeroadeissa mahdollisesti tuleva Canyonin oma clamp band (mikälie suomeksi) Shimanon kahvoille, vaikka Shimanon mukaan käytettävä alkuperäistä. 

Tuplavahinko näihin suurimpiin desing-uudistuksiin olisikin ollut kunnon jackpot. Onhan tässä mahdollisuudet vielä vetää tangotkin pois markkinoilta jos ne todetaan liian heikoiksi tai riittävän vähän pelivaraa ylikiristämisen suhteen.

----------


## paaton

Mukulakiveä ja kevyin mahdollinen tanko. Kahvat ehkä luistaneet poelin alla, jolloin noita kiritty vähän liikaa. En tiedä tarvitseeko hipo-tankojen edes kestää tuota hakkausta. Vahvempaa tankoa käyttöön. Ainoa vaan, ettei integroitua quill hässäkkää vaihdeta mihinkään muuhunkaan.

Lauantaina on edessä strade-bianche. Jännittääkö tanko enemmän poelia vai canyonia?

----------


## erkkk

Tuohu alkaa meneen vähän koomiseksi kun fillariin suunnitellaan omia standardeja noudattavia pääkomponentteja, jotka ei sit kestä käyttöä tai nitisee käytössä. No, onhan toikin tapa erottua massasta. 

Kahdella frendillä ollut ongelmia edellisten sukupolvien aeroadin satulatolppien kanssa. Ekassa ei riittänyt säädöt ilman viilausta ja nitisee rungon liitoksesta heti jos ajaa metrinkään sateella. Toisen sukupolven satulatolppakiroilua kuuntelin lenkeillä tuntikaupalla, useampana kesänä. Monesko iteraatio menossa ja edelleen meni penkkaan.  :Leveä hymy:  Tässä nyt on ollut tasan kymmenen vuotta aikaa suunnitella toimiva omaa mitoitusta noudattava aerotolppa. Tällä historialla en menis vannomaan et homma hoituu kuntoon ihan lähitulevaisuudessa.

----------


## JohannesP

En viitsi edes sanoa mitään...  :Leveä hymy:  Kiinnostavaa nähdä millä pyörillä laittavat pro-kuskit ajamaan tulevat klassikot, kun tuohon uuteen quil-stemmin Aeroadiin ei vissiin ole muita vaihtoehtoja.
_
We are responding with this mail to a recent incident at the professional race "Le Samyn": 
On Tuesday 2 March, during the race, a part of the handlebar broke off  the Aeroad of Alpecin-Fenix pro rider Mathieu van der Poel (NED).  Experts from the Canyon development department as well as the quality  management immediately started to get to the bottom of the causes of  this incident. The affected cockpit (CP0018 and CP0015) is only  installed in the current Aeroad models CF SLX and CFR - of which you  also ownone. 

Your safety and the safety of all our customers is our top priority. We'd  therefore like to request that you stop using your Aeroad for the time  being, due to an increased risk of the cockpit breaking as this could  lead to a serious fall. We can imagine how difficult this must  be for you as a passionate racing bike fan. However, we ask for your  understanding as we do not want to compromise on safety. 

Rest assured, we will do everything in our power to equip your Aeroad as  quickly as possible with a cockpit that meets your and our demands for  quality and safety 100 percent. We will get back to you as soon as we  know what to do next. I'm sure you would like to have more information  right now: In this first email, it is most important for us to warn you  about possible risks. 

We realise that we are challenging your loyalty as a Canyon fan. We are sorry for this and sincerely apologise to you. 


Best regards 
Your Canyon Team
_
Poimittu:https://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&p=1655265#p1655265

Sanonpa kuitenkin, että sattupa hinnankorotuksetkin sopivasti jos suunnittelun taso on tätä.

----------


## Rawjunk

Niin miks ne tangon päät on neliskanttisia, ettei perinteistä clamppia voi käyttää?

----------


## JohannesP

> Niin miks ne tangon päät on neliskanttisia, ettei perinteistä clamppia voi käyttää?



Kuvista ymmärsin, että vissiin ainoastaan clampin kohta on hieman neliskanttinen / ovaali. Olisikohan joku idea estämään vaihdekahvan kääntymistä tärähdyksen vaikutuksesta ajon aikana. Toinen idea, että liittyy jotenkin tangon jatkettavuuteen tai enemmänkin siihen, kuinka kapeaksi tangon saa. 

Noita Canyonin clamppeja on haukuttu heikoiksi ja yhden ww kommentin mukaan 4 Nm on riittänyt rikkomaan tuollaisen. Canyon lähettää kuitenkin kaksi kappaletta ilmaitteeksi valittajille, mutta jotenkin ei vahvin luotto jos noita clamppeja on tosiaan suhteessa todella helppo rikkoa pienellä ylikiristämisellä. Mikä lie sit max momentti. Verrattuna siihen, että originaalit DA:n titaaniset eivät varmasti anna periksi ennen kuitutankoa.

----------


## paaton

Siis tuo weightwheenies ketjussa oleva sököstin on oikeasti vaihtajan kiinnityspanta?



Tähän väliin sopisi hyvin pätkä hambinia...

Miksi keksiä uudelleen täysin toimivaa osaa. Duran alkuperäinen on vielä törkeän kallis titaaninen.

----------


## plr

Joo-o. Weightweenies-keskustelupalstan Canyon Aeroad -keskustelukin hävisi bittiavaruuteen eikä syytä ole tiedossa. Näyttää siltä, että Canyonilla on käsissään hajoava satulatolppa, -putki, ohjaustanko, kahvojen kiinnitys ja PR-painajainen. Asiakkaitakin saattaa harmittaa tuo pyörän käyttökielto.

----------


## 0802905

Tuon vaihtajan pannan tehtävä on suojella tankoa. Tuo panta hajoaa, jos kiristää liian kovaa. Tehtävä on suojella heikkoa tankoa ylikirisrykseltä.

----------


## plr

Kaikki Canyonin sponsoroimat kisakuskit vaihtavat uudet Aeroadit joko vanhoihin versioihin tai Ultimateen.

"All of Canyon’s sponsored riders will switch to alternative bikes with immediate effect. They will be riding the previous model of Aeroad or the current Ultimate."
Lähde: https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/p...ncident-492398

----------


## ViP

> Siis tuo weightwheenies ketjussa oleva sököstin on oikeasti vaihtajan kiinnityspanta?
> 
> 
> 
> Tähän väliin sopisi hyvin pätkä hambinia...
> 
> Miksi keksiä uudelleen täysin toimivaa osaa. Duran alkuperäinen on vielä törkeän kallis titaaninen.



Tuo on juurikin se canyonin suunnittelema oma kiinnityspanta. Youtubessa on aika hyvä video kyseisen pannan ongelmallisuudesta:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0CwTwspUaKI

Tiivistettynä: Pannan suunnittelu on yllättävän vaikeaa ja siksi on omituista, että Canyon on kehittänyt oman systeemin toimivaksi havaitun Shimanon pannan tilalle. Tämä varsinkin, kun Canyonin panta ei edes ratkaise Shimanon pannan perimmäistä ongelmaa eli vääntömomentista aiheutuvaa suurta painetta pienelle pinta-alalle, mikä on omiaan rikkomaan hiilikuitutangon epoksia.

----------


## Aakoo

Aika harmillinen juttu Canyonin ja asiakkaiden osalta. Harvoin on polkupyörämerkki päässyt Hesarin sivuille moisen takia: 




> *Ohjaustanko hajosi kesken kilpailun, pyörävalmistaja Canyon kehottaa olemaan käyttämättä tuoretta huippupyörää*



Toki innovointi on hyvästä, mutta onkohan Canyonilla näiden merkki- ja mallikohtaisten viritysten määrä mennyt jo liiallisuuksiin?

----------


## JKO17

Onhan tämä aivan helkkarinmoinen imago- ja bränditappio Canyonille. Pitkään odotettu, yrityksen uusi maantiepyörien lippulaiva ja insinööritaidon mestariteos, Tarmacin tappaja yms. 
Tuleva Ultimatekin menee varmaan uudelleen piirustuspöydälle ja  osin uusiksi

Onko se nyt vielä niin, että kun tuossa ohjaustangossa vika ja pyörä ajokiellossa, niin asiaa ei voi oikein korjata kun mikään muu ohjaustanko ja systeemi ei sovi aeroadiin?
Ei hyvä juttu ostajille

----------


## paaton

Onko porukka lukenut weightwheeniestä? Itse en ole enää pitkään aikaan jaksanut.

Kaverille oli tullut mailia, että aeroroadin toimitukset siirtyvät syksyyn. Uuden korjauksen pitäisi olla valmis siihen mennessä.
Sehän tässä on hyvä, että mitään purkkaviritystä ei ole luvassa. Olisikohan jopa uusi runko tulossa? Voi nimittäin olla, että canyonilla osataan laskea. Mitään virityskorjausta uudenlaisella satulaputkella ei kannata tehdä, jos se ei tule kestämään vuosia käyttöä. Maine ja rahat menee.

Niin ja miten pyörän jo saaneille käy? Joutuvatko olemaan ajamatta koko kesän? Saako fillarin palauttaa ja rahat takaisin?

----------


## JKO17

Ohessa ww:n sivuilta kopioituna Canyonin  viesti.

Olisko niin että pyörä pitää lähettää takaisin uutta ohjaustankoa varten.
Canyon hyvittää  ilmeisesti 1.000-1.300 euroa , kun tuo ohjaustanko on vaihdettu ja pyörä takaisin omistajalla.
Tuossa viestissä ei mitään pyörän palautuksesta/kauppojen purkamisesta







They just posted this over on FB:

As promised, we'll keep you updated on the actual Aeroad topics. In addition to this Social Media statement, we will inform all customers via email – those who already got an Aeroad and of course, all who actually have a bike on order.
As you know, our Alpecin-Fenix Cycling Team
pro Mathieu van der Poel broke part of the handlebars of his Canyon Aeroad CFR during a bike race at the beginning of March. This did not show up in any of our industry-standard intensive testing procedures according to ISO4210-5, which we always carry out before launching new products. To ensure the safety of our customers, we will replace the drop bars on the cockpit with a reinforced version.
Therefore, we will equip all CFR and CF SLX bikes in the market with the new drop bars, which will be available from July. We have asked our customers not to use their Aeroads until then. To compensate them for the downtime of not being able to ride their Aeroad CFR and CF SLX and to thank them for their loyalty and patience, we will give them a credit. The payment is linked to the repair and will be made after the replacement of the drop bars has been carried out and they have received their Aeroad back from us. We will contact them in due time about the exact repair and payment procedure.
You are probably also wondering about the status of the seat post. The improvement of the seat post will take longer than we originally thought. We currently expect to be able to offer a suitable solution in the autumn that will satisfy our customers and us 100%. We are sorry that we cannot give you an earlier date now. We are also very sorry that we will probably not be able to deliver ordered Aeroads before autumn this year. We ask for your understanding and apologize for a long time off the bike or the waiting time and will also offer compensation for those who won’t be able to use their bikes.
It is important to us that all customers can ride their Aeroads as soon as possible - just like the riders of our pro teams who are currently riding the Aeroad from victory to victory. The handlebars solution used here is safe and complies with UCI regulations, but unfortunately, it is not suitable for series production. Our pro teams will also receive new drop bars and will be equipped with the same configuration as our customers in the future.
Cheers
Robert
Your Canyon Team

----------


## paaton

Kaupan saa varmastikkin purkaa ja tuon vuoksi on laitettu tämä hyvitys. On kyllä tuntuva korvaus, mutta jos pyörää ei ole enää kesäksi, niin ei välttämättä lohduta.

----------


## JKO17

Tuo satulatolpan ratkaisun siirtyminen ensi syksyyn tarkoittanee myös sitä, että kaikkien aeroad mallien toimitus siirtyy vähintään sinne saakka.

edit: jos siis joku haluaa vielä pitää tilaustaan voimassa

----------


## Aakoo

Aika heikko on tilanne uuden Aeroadin hankkineilla, uudella pyörällä pääsee ehkä ajamaan joskus elokuussa? On näillä leveysasteilla kausi melkein paketissa kun pyörän saa tien päälle. Mikä lie pyörän jälleenmyyntiarvo muutaman vuoden päästä, itse en lähtisi ihan heti ostamaan käytettynä pyörää (ilman takuuta) joka on jo julkaisusta lähtien valmistus/suunnitteluvirheiden riivaama.

----------


## ViP

No sanos muuta. Osa aeroadin ostaneista ei välttämättä saa ko. pyörällä yhtään kilometriä allensa tänä vuonna varsinkin, kun jotain viivästyksiä on varmaankin odotettavissa. Mieletöntä kuvitella, että jollain on 2022 keväällä tallissa uusi aeroadi, joka on maksettu puolitoista vuotta sitten. Jälleenmyyntiarvokin kärsii varsinkin dura-acella varustelluissa malleissa, kun uusi DA julkaistanee kohta puoliin, jolloin aeroadissa oleva setti on jo vanhaa mallia, vaikka täysin ajamaton olisikin.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Onko kenelläkään Endurace Al Disc 32 mm renkailla? Mahtuuko hyvin? Canyonin sivujen mukaan 30 mm on maksimi, mutta silmämääräisesti tuohon kyllä menisi leveämmätkin. Continentalin GP 5000 tubeless 32 mm kiinnostaa.

----------


## JKO17

Tuossa on  hyvä ja kattava juttu Canyon Aerodista, ja sen ongelmista ja ratkaisuista.
Teknisenä ratkaisuna se, että 
-ohjaustanko uusiksi ja jarrukahvojen kiinnikkeet shimanon ja sramin vakiokiinnikkeisiin
- satulatolpan osalta jonkinlainen kaulussysteemi

Aeroadeja (ilmeisesti slx ja cfr) malleja ehdittiin myydä ja lähettää n. 1.400-1.500 kappaletta (eli puhutaan vajaan 10 meur myynnistä mainitussa ajassa), eli aika pieniähän nuo luvut on maailmanlaajuiselle myynnille ottaen huomioon aeroadeihin kohdistunut vahva ennakkokysyntä.
Canyonin koko vuosittainen liikevaihto on tasolla 300 meur ja työntekijöitä 1000.  Canyon on jo suuri toimija markkinoilla, noin puolet spessusta ja silti sen kokonaisliikevaihto on vain jonkin verran suurempi kuin Suomen koiranruokamarkkinoiden  :Hymy: .  Tuo osoittaa sen että high-end pyörien (joita mm. canyonin ja spessun kaikki mallit isossa kuvassa ovat) markkinat on aika ohuet.
https://cyclingtips.com/2021/03/ct-e...oving-forward/

----------


## YaffaTheHub

> Onko kenelläkään Endurace Al Disc 32 mm renkailla? Mahtuuko hyvin? Canyonin sivujen mukaan 30 mm on maksimi, mutta silmämääräisesti tuohon kyllä menisi leveämmätkin. Continentalin GP 5000 tubeless 32 mm kiinnostaa.



Mahtuu hienosti. Menee leveämmätkin. Itsellä 2017 malli eikä se runko liene muuttunut mihinkään. Gatorskin 32 ja Gravelking sk32 muun muassa olleet alla ja nuo ovat leveämpiä.

----------


## Kakkonen

> Onko kenelläkään Endurace Al Disc 32 mm renkailla? Mahtuuko hyvin? Canyonin sivujen mukaan 30 mm on maksimi, mutta silmämääräisesti tuohon kyllä menisi leveämmätkin. Continentalin GP 5000 tubeless 32 mm kiinnostaa.



Itse laitoin just alle Continental Speed kingit 35 levyisenä, takana jäi n. 3 mm tilaa puolelleen.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Loistavaa, kiitos vastauksista! Silmämääräisesti arvioinkin että pitäisi mahtua helposti (nykyiset renkaat 30 mm), mutta alkoi vielä toi Canyonin oma suositus epäilyttää.

edit. Ja joo, eikös tämä Endurace AL Disc ole vieläkin ensimmäinen runkosukupolvi, tai siis että siitä ei ole olemassa kuin yksi versio. Mulla on 2019 vuosimalli.

----------


## Normipyörä

Moro! Olisin hankkimassa puolisolle pyörää 600-800€ budjetilla. Vaan eipä meinaa oikein olla tarjontaa näinä erikoisina aikoina. Semi-laadukas pyörä siis hakusessa. Tulee kesäretki-, kauppa- ja ehkä lyhyehkön työmatkan pyöräksi. Tavarateline olisi oltava tai saatava kiinnitettyä jälkikäteen. Kaupunkiajoa pk-seudulla kehäkolmosen pohjoispuolella ja välillä vähän hiekkateilläkin. Olisin kallistumassa tilaamaan Canyon Commuter 3.0:n Saksasta, kun kotimaan tämän hetkinen tarjonta ei vakuuta sen perusteella, mitä olen tätäkin foorumia tuntitolkulla lukenut. 

Itse kysymys koskee Canyon Commuter 3.0:n tavaratelinemahdollisuuksia. Canyonin omilla sivuilla ei ole tavaratelineitä saatavilla, mutta muutamissa kalliimmissa Commutereissa moinen löytyy.* Kysymykseni on ehkä tyhmä, mutta saako tuohon kiinnitettyä ns. yleismallisen tavaratelineen?* Näköjään niitä myydään ihan satulaputkeenkin kiinnitettäviä, mutta miten sitten kestävät 15 kg painon (toki vain muutaman reissun kesässä). 

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/hybrid-...-3.0/1953.html

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi Active Tour 5.0. Siinä olisi täysi varustelu, mutta ilmeisesti muutoin vähän vähemmän vastinetta rahoille, kuin ensimmäisessä vaihtoehdossa: https://larunpyora.com/tuote/2020-active-tour-5-0-tr-grey/

Kommentit ja kokemukset Canyonin Commuter 3.0:sta ja muista valmistajan edullisemmista malleista otetaan kiitollisesti vastaan!

----------


## Rawjunk

Jostain syystä en tahdo saada tempopyöräkuumetta karistettua. Oisko tämä hyvä diili ensimmäistä tempopyörää ostavalle: https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...ltd/2141.html?

Osuukohan Canyonin kokosuositus(L-koko) niin lähelle, että uskaltaisi tilata ennen bikefittiä? Tarkoitus käydä kyllä fitissä jossain vaiheessa.

Omat mitat on 187/91cm. 58cm maantiepyörää(reach 394mm, stack 611) olen ajanut 110-120mm -17 asteen stemmillä ja 9-10cm dropilla.

----------


## ZaWing

Omistan its halvimman 7.0 mallin. Tempopyörää tulee ajettua sen verran vähän loppujen lopuksi, joten en nähnyt järkeväksi laittaa enempää rahaa siihen. Kisaavana ihmisenä ainut mikä harmittaa on mekaaniset vaihteet. Maksat 1900€ di2:sta ja zipp vs reynold kiekoista. 

Koko L varmaan sulle hyvä. Itellä koko M (184cm ja 89cm sisäjalka). Jos et kisaa niin pääset mittojen kanssa helpolla kun ei tarvitse sääntöjä noudattaa. Ite jouduin pitkään leikkiä pyörän kanssa ja vaihtamaan mm. kammet että ei oo polvet suussa.

----------


## Rawjunk

Tuo 7.0 on kyllä todella hyvän hintainen, mutta sähköt olisi melkein saatava. Harmittaa vieläkin, kun en aikoinaan tarttunut 3600e Di2 DT Swiss malliin  :Hymy:  Ajattelin työsuhdepyöräksi, niin ei kirpaisisi ihan niin pahasti. 

Mitään järkeähän tempopyörässä ei mulle ole, mutta jotenkin ne tuntuu kiehtovan.

----------


## miq

> Omat mitat on 187/91cm. 58cm maantiepyörää(reach 394mm, stack 611) olen ajanut 110-120mm -17 asteen stemmillä ja 9-10cm dropilla.



Itsellä hyvin vastaavat mitat. Tosin pituutta sentti tai kaksi enemmän. Ostin L koon 7.0 version syksyn alesta ja saanut säädettyä tuon itselle sopivaksi alkuperäisillä varusteilla. Ohjaamoonhan tuossa on varsin paljon säätövaraa jopa ilman stemmin vaihtoa.

----------


## pumpum

> Itsellä hyvin vastaavat mitat. Tosin pituutta sentti tai kaksi enemmän. Ostin L koon 7.0 version syksyn alesta ja saanut säädettyä tuon itselle sopivaksi alkuperäisillä varusteilla. Ohjaamoonhan tuossa on varsin paljon säätövaraa jopa ilman stemmin vaihtoa.



  190/90 ja muuten aivan sama kuin yllä.

----------


## Kylian

Itselläkin alkanut uusi pyörä kuumeilwmaam ja endurace al tai cf voisi olla vaihtoehto.. mulla mitat 181/90 ja M kokoa suosittelee, mutta en ole jotenkin tykännyt kovista dropeista, niin mietin että voisiko L olla lyhyemmän stemmin kanssa vaihtoehto. Fitin mukaan sellainen 591 stack ja 367 reach olisi haarukassa suunnilleen.. lisäksi vanhassa pyörässä koon valinta meni vähän pipariksi liian pienuuden osalta ja sitä joutunut vuosien varrella virittämään, eikä haluaisi samaa rullaa uudestaan.
Olisi hieno kuulla ajatuksia tai kokemuksia rämän osalta, kiitos.

Ja toki ihan tällainenkin et kuinka moni kokee cf ma?lin olevan sen rahansa arvoinen tuohon al malliin nähden?

----------


## TERU

Päässä laskin mittojamme, minulla 174/83, ylävartalolle jää molemmilla sama luku, jotain virittelyä tehdaskasauksen jälkeen pitänee jatkossakin tehdä. 

Ridley kasannut pitkäjalkaisille suunnattuihin runkoihin, täälläkin joskus muistelen mainitun? Haastava homma.

----------


## Kylian

> Päässä laskin mittojamme, minulla 174/83, ylävartalolle jää molemmilla sama luku, jotain virittelyä tehdaskasauksen jälkeen pitänee jatkossakin tehdä. 
> 
> Ridley kasannut pitkäjalkaisille suunnattuihin runkoihin, täälläkin joskus muistelen mainitun? Haastava homma.



Muistan TERU, että jokunen vuosi sitten asiasta olisi ollut tosiaan juttua. Jos nyt ihan kylmän viileästi vertaa stackia ja reachia pelkästään, niin:
Valmistaja
Malli
koko
Stack
Reach
Stack / Reach

Ridley
Fenix SLA disc
M
573
390
1,47

Ridley
Fenix SLA disc
L
599
396
1,51

Canyon
Endurace AL Disc 7.0
M
587
383
1,53

Canyon
Endurace AL Disc 7.0
L
612
389
1,57



Yllättäen siis rotkoissa olisi enemmän pystympi asento ainakin paperilla, minulle oli ainakin ylläri.
Ja pientä virittelyä tosiaan tehtaan jäljiltä varmaan täytyy tehdä. 

Nykyisen pyörän kanssa mennyt silleen valinta koossa hutiin, että satula on pienen rungon takia tosi korkealla ja väkisinkin tulee kyykky asento.. tähän setuppiin viritin BBB:n stem extenderin ja otin pitkän stemmin sen päähän, niin sai ohjaamoa nostettua enemmän suhteessa tuon satulan kanssa, että droppi on jotain 4-5cm luokkaa. Tällaisen kanssa on oma selkä vielä toiminut, jota kilometrien karttuessa voisi harkita joskus tiputtaa. 

Canyonin L koossa tuo stack nousee M kokoon nähden aika huimasti jos vertaa reachiin, sitä ajatellen mietin juuri, että josko tuo L voisi ehkä jopa toimiakin..
Pienemmästä koosta saa helpommin tuunattua isomman, mutta tuo vaihtoehto, että jos olisi canyon L kokoisena ja sitten 110mm vakiostemmin sijaan vaan kylmän viileesti 90mm stemmi ja vaikka kääntäisi ns. väärinpäin, niin saisi varmaan jo aika pystyä asentoa, mistä lähtee kokeilemaan?

----------


## TERU

Vaakapituuden kanssa näyttäisi tulevan ongelmaa L kokoisella molemmissa merkeissä, kun meillä saman pituinen ylävartalo, mutta pitkäraajainen alaraajoiltaan voi hyvinkin olla myös pitkäraajainen ylempääkin. 
Kumpikaan noista ei voisi olla kuin S minun ylävartaloni pituiselle.

Haastetta riittää päästä hyvään ajokkiin, stemmin lyhentäminen 110>90 mm ei pilaa ajettavuutta, jos se riittää?

Canyoni tosiaan sopivammalta näyttääkin pitkäjalkaiselle.

https://www.ridley-bikes.com/en_ES/bikes/SBIFADRID071
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...ts-section-tab

----------


## Kylian

Täytyy vielä vähän tarkemmin tutkia noita mittoja ja muita mitä on saatavilla.. voi olla, että tuo stemmin lyhennys ei riitä vaan pitäisi ehkä mulla nostaa stemmin niin ylös, kun menee ja vielä väärinpäin. Emäputken kulman mukaan mitä korkeammalle stemmi menee, niin jotain millejä tietty siirtyy ylöspäin.. ja perinteisellä etikettivirheellä (stemmi väärin päin nousevaan kulmaan) saisi vielä jotain millejä viilattua lisää. Onneksi ei ihan tällä minuutilla tartte päättää, vaan voi vähän tuumailla vielä, itse itselleen kun hankkii sitten joskus  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kai sitä on tulossa vanhaksi ja höperöksi. Kesäkuun alkuun luvattu Canyon lähti tänään kohti Suomea. Eka maantiepyörä vanhalle maastolökäpöksylle. Mihin tämä maailma on menossa?

----------


## Hower

> Kai sitä on tulossa vanhaksi ja höperöksi. Kesäkuun alkuun luvattu Canyon lähti tänään kohti Suomea. Eka maantiepyörä vanhalle maastolökäpöksylle. Mihin tämä maailma on menossa?



Joko on pinkeät trikoot hommattu?  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Joko on pinkeät trikoot hommattu?



joo  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

> Täytyy vielä vähän tarkemmin tutkia noita mittoja ja muita mitä on saatavilla.. voi olla, että tuo stemmin lyhennys ei riitä vaan pitäisi ehkä mulla nostaa stemmin niin ylös, kun menee ja vielä väärinpäin. Emäputken kulman mukaan mitä korkeammalle stemmi menee, niin jotain millejä tietty siirtyy ylöspäin.. ja perinteisellä etikettivirheellä (stemmi väärin päin nousevaan kulmaan) saisi vielä jotain millejä viilattua lisää. Onneksi ei ihan tällä minuutilla tartte päättää, vaan voi vähän tuumailla vielä, itse itselleen kun hankkii sitten joskus



Nykyisen pyörän säädöistä ja rungon koostakin, mikä runko ja koko, saako satulan säädettyä riittävän taakse, siis "oikeaan" kohtaan. Melko pienistä siirroista voi koitua hyvää muutosta ajettavuuteen. Jospa putkiosilla vielä voisi yrittää, satulatolppaan jättöä lisää?
Tanko saa olla melkoisen matalallakin mutta ei liian kaukana, hyvä rento tasapainoinen ajoasento satulan ja tangon yläpuolelle olis tavoite.

----------


## Kylian

> Nykyisen pyörän säädöistä ja rungon koostakin, mikä runko ja koko, saako satulan säädettyä riittävän taakse, siis "oikeaan" kohtaan. Melko pienistä siirroista voi koitua hyvää muutosta ajettavuuteen. Jospa putkiosilla vielä voisi yrittää, satulatolppaan jättöä lisää?
> Tanko saa olla melkoisen matalallakin mutta ei liian kaukana, hyvä rento tasapainoinen ajoasento satulan ja tangon yläpuolelle olis tavoite.



Joo näinhän se on, vähän viilaa tuolta ja täältä, niin pienillä säädöillä saa aika paljon aikaan. Toki omat kokemukset ja itsensä kuunteleminen ovat varmasti tärkeämpiä, kuin ne numerot, ja tietty pienemmästä rungosta saa helpommin tehtyä isomman, mutta päinvastoin onkin jo hankalaa.

Mun fittauksien tiedoissa aikanaan kun tuo stack ja reach on määritelty, niin minusta on hieman outo lukema, että se stemmin vaakalinja olisi vielä n. 15cm (147mm) stack-mittaa ylempänä.. niin tähän peilaten ei ainakaan ihan kyllä mene yksiin tai jakeluun toi fittaustieto.
Tällä hetkellä mulla kyllä auttamattomasti on pieni runko ja olen sitä virittänyt niin, että stemmiä on saanut ylemmäs, ruma ku synti mut ei ole niskat ollu krampissa. 

Tietty sekin vaikuttaa että nyt on vissiin ruuhkavuodet menossa kun ei meinaa ehtiä edes tunnin lenkkiä heittää, niin ei ole sitä tuntumaa lihaksissakaan ehkä ihan tarpeeksi. 
-> Moni asia voi vaikuttaa jos oikein rupeaa analysoimaan  :Hymy:  Ehkä ei kannata liikaa miettiä, ku sit voi käydä niin, et ensi kesäkin tulee ja menee ennenkuin on edes päättänyt minkä kokoinen runko nyt olis hyvä ja ei ehdi jahkailulta edes koko pyörää saamaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tuollainen himmeli se viikolla kotiutui. Ensimmäisen lenkin jälkeen kokovalinta tuntuu osuneen suhteellisen kohdalleen kuten myös mallivalinta. Tästä se spandeksien kiristäminen lähtee.

----------


## Föhn

Näyttää ultimate CF SL: ltä? Vai endurance? Oulun seuduilla näyttää ainakin kaksi samalla värityksellä kurvailevan.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ultimate CF. Enduracen geo vaikutti vähän hassulta persjalalle.

----------


## Föhn

Nonnii. Tervetuloa persjalakasten ultimate kerhoon :Hymy:  Itsellä myös Ultimate CF. Ostin tosin runkona pelkästään. Näitä kulkupelejä ei ainakaan kovin ankkureiksi pysty sanomaan.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kotlerburg ei taida olla ihan pieni mies? Mutta harmoniselta ja ajajalleen istuvaltahan tuo näyttää, ajoasennon voisi kuvitella hyvinkin tasapainoiseksi ja toimivaksi.

PS Pisteet siitä ettei pyörä ole musta - jos kuva ei pahasti valehtele, tuosta sinisestä voi varmasti ruveta tykkäämään yhä enemmän - oli se sitten oma valinta tai saatavuuden sanelema juttu.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Pyörä on L-kokoa ja kuljettaja valmistajan suosituksen sisällä. Pyörä ei ole musta, koska en halunnut mustaa Canyonia, kun suurin osa Canyoneista niitä stealtheja.

----------


## TERU

> Mutta harmoniselta ja ajajalleen istuvaltahan tuo näyttää, ajoasennon voisi kuvitella hyvinkin tasapainoiseksi ja toimivaksi.



Saman toteaa minun silmäni silmämääräisesti.

----------


## Föhn

> Mikäs Ultimate CF malli Kotlerburgilla on (ei hintairvailua, lupaan ). Kattelin noita ja se halvin vannejarruilla näyttää ihan kohtuuhintaselta hiilarirunkopyöräksi. Saiko noita runkoja jostain irrallaan?



Katso outlet. Sieltä voi löytyä, ainakin omani löysin. Alunperin piti tulla CFR mutta olikin myyty joten löysin todella halvalla ultimaten. Pari hullua naarmua koko rungossa eli minimaalinen kosmeettinen haitta.

----------


## Hower

Hieno sininen! Kyllähän känjonilta saa kevyttä laatupyörää kohtuuhintaan...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mikäs Ultimate CF malli Kotlerburgilla on (ei hintairvailua, lupaan ). Kattelin noita ja se halvin vannejarruilla näyttää ihan kohtuuhintaselta hiilarirunkopyöräksi. Saiko noita runkoja jostain irrallaan?



Se on halvin tuon värinen  :Vink:  eli mekaanisilla Ultegroilla. CF SL 8 taitaa olla malli. Liian hyvä pyörä. 105-mallin toimitus vaan oli jo tilaushetkellä pitkällä syksyn puolella niin piti ottaa tuo.

Runkoja saa aina joskus. Runkosetti ei kyllä kovin halpaa oo kokonaiseen pyörään nähden paitsi outletissa.

----------


## Jami2003

Täytyy minunkin kehua kyllä sinistä väriä. Todella tylsä tämä musta muotisuuntaus vaikka varmaan naarmut ja muut elämisen jäljet (ketjurasva) näkyy siinä vähiten.

Luulin että Kotlerburger oli antimaantiepyöräilijä mutta mahdoinkohan sekoittaa miehen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ultimatella on nyt ajettu tonni (tai no vähän reilu), joka oli tälle kesää tavoite. Edelleenkin tyytyväinen pyörään. Tällä on ajettu lähinnä 50-80km pk-lenkkiä ja kokeiluluonteisesti pari pidempää (150km ja 210km) reissua. Geometria tuntuu edelleen hyvältä, osasarja toimii ja Canyonissa ei putkiosien suhteen juuri päivityksen tarvetta ole. Pyörä vaikka se on Canyonin mukaan kisapyörä on mukava ajaa huonohkollakin pinnalla, mutta toisaalta mäessä kun antaa watteja niin ei notku turhia. On tämän suhteen varmaan paljon parempiakin runkoja, mutta ne maksanee sitten aika paljon enemmän. Tuo toinen taloudessa oleva kippurasarvi "kiinakuituineen" tuntuu selvästi kovemmalta kuin tämä, mutta ei ole kyllä yhtään jäykempi siinä oikeassa suunnassa. No se on tehty vähän raaempaan käyttöön niin ehkä pitää antaa anteeksi.

Itselleni tämä tuntuu olevan silleen sweetspotissa, että sijoitetulla rahalla sai hyvän pyörän ja se selvästi parempi maksaa sitten niin isoja rahoja ettei tarvitse edes harkita. Toki tässäkin budjetti ylittyi 500 eurolla, mutta saatavuus on mitä on niin piti ottaa Ultegrat 105:n sijaan, mutta ei ole harmittanut. Sieluahan tässä ei ole, mutta omassa käytössä se ei niin haittaa.

Ihan hyvä pyörä siis tämmösen keski-ikäistyvän läskin rauhalliseen maisemien katteluun siinä reilun 30km/h vauhdein, vaikka kisapyöränä mainostetaan. Sisäinen speksaaja toki tykkäis kuitukiekoista, mutta eipä taida juuri olla merkitystä tässä ajossa.

----------


## gallodepelea

Hienoa. Munkin Ultimate on toiminut ilman moitteita. Sähkövaihteista olen löytänyt vain hyviä puolia. Itse laskin, että jos vaihtaisin orkkis kiekot johonkin alu 1423 g matalalaippaisiin ja hiilari satulaan (69 g) pääsisin alle 7kg kokonaispainossa polkimien kanssa. Hintaa toki tulee 800e, eikä tällaisessa päivityksessä ole mun ajoilla järkeä, mutta ainahan sitä voi haaveilla ja speksata excelissä, mitä päivityksillä saisi aikaan. Yleensä kuitenkin halvempaa on tiputtaa kuskin painoa.

----------


## 0802905

Aeroadin tilaus ollut sisällä kohta 9kk. Kyselin aspasta voisiko mallia vaihtaa tai edes voimansiirron komponentteja. Nyt viikko odoteltu vastausta.  

Mites muut tilaajat, peruitteko jo vai odotatteko innolla? Syyskuussa aloittavat luultavasti toimitukset pikku hiljaa.

Veikkaan että rungosta tulee ensi vuonna jo uusi versio, jossa satulaputki suunniteltu uusiksi. Samalla korjataan haarukan integrointi sulavammaksi. Consipracy teoreetikkona uskon, että haarukan integrointi runkoon on tarkoituksella jätetty vanhanaikaiseksi. Jotta uuteen vuosimalliin jäisi jotain parannettavaa, muutakin kuin hinta.

----------


## 0802905

Nyt tuli aeroad kotiin. Hieman hämmentävä fiilis. Haarukassa pieni naarmu. Outo tahra rungossa, ei lähde pyyhkimällä.  Suojakumi puuttui satulatolpankiristysruuvista. Paksu manuaali puuttuu. Jarruletkunsisäänviennin kumitulppa haljennut.  Pieni epäilys, että pyörä on käynyt jo jollain muulla.  Aika hanurista, jos tämä on kiitos odotuksesta ja lojaaliudesta. Kyllä, laitoi  heti  aspaan viestiä. Kaikkia en vaan huomannut heti.

Jotenkin ne palautetutkin pyörät on saatava eteenpäin...

----------


## jalkkis

^ Olet saanut pyörän Canyonin Outletista vaikka tilasit tehdasuuden?

----------


## 0802905

^ jotain tällaista epäilen. Uuden tilasin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Pistä takas.

----------


## JohannesP

Miten tämä homma eteni?

Jos tarjoavat jotakin parin satasen hyvitystä niin en suostuisi. Ei tiedä missä toi on käyny tai mitä sille tapahtunut.

----------


## 0802905

Odottelen edelleen vastausta aspasta.  Katsellut muutaman unboksaus videon. Moni pieni detaili saa näyttämään, että pyörä olisi kasattu muutamilta osin käytetyistä osista. Muutama suoja puuttui, quickleaver kahva eri paikassa, varaosalaatikko erilailla organisoitu. Punaista frictionpastea oli valmiina tangossa ja satulatolpan sisääntuloaukossa, missä sitä ei pitäisi olla. Satula näyttää siltä, että sillä olisi ajettu, reunassa viitteitä kiillottumisesta.

----------


## JKO17

Tämä case mennyt jo siihen pisteeseen, että itse varmaan peruisin sen jos mahdollista, unohtaisin koko episodin ja katselisin jotain muuta hinnasta, aeroadin edullisuudesta tms. huolimatta.

----------


## 0802905

Ei vaan jaksaisi taas palautella. Just selvinnyt 3t strada rungon palautuksesta ja säätämisestä. Taka-akselin dropoutin reikä ei ollutkaan toleransseissa.

----------


## ViP

Äh, onpa nihkeä juttu. Ihme homma, kun iso firma suhmuroi tällaisen kanssa.

----------


## 0802905

Viikko takana odottelua eikä vastausta. Canyonin aspa ollut yleensä kohtuu nopea.

----------


## henetsu

Kaipailisin apuja kahteen asiaan... olen pitkään haikaillut uuden maantiepyörän perään. Vanha Spessu keskinkertaisella osarilla sais mennä jo vaihtoon. 

Ensinnäkin kiikarissa olisi nyt Canyonin Ultimate 7 tai 8 levareilla sekä hiilikuituringolla

Tai Endurace samoilla spekseillä

Kysymys kuuluu, onko endurace oikeasti "hitaampi " ajettava kuin Ultimate? Ajan pääosin 50-70km iltalenkkejä ja joskus viikonloppuisin satasia. Tykkään haastaa itseäni, mutta en ole mikään yli 30km/h tyyppi. Täällä Keski-Suomessa noita nousuja piisaa, joten senkin puoleen tuo Ultimate houkuttelee. 

Toiseksi pyörän koon valinta tuottaa tuskaa, sillä olen mittasuhteilta epäsuhtainen verrattuna laskurien neuvoihin. Inseam 80-81 ja pituutta 181. Molemmissa tarjoaa S-kokoa, jos mennään tolla 80 inseamilla. 81 muuttuu jo M-kokoon. 

Kysymys kuuluu, kumpaan kokoon kallistua? Ultimatessa mietityttää tuo integroitu stemmi,  joka ei anna reachin suhteen pelivaraa. Enduracessa näyttäisi olevan stemmien pituuksissa vaihtoehtoja. 

Eli kaipailisin vinkkejä ja apuja A pyörän valintaan Ultimaten ja Enduracen välillä sekä jeesiä tuohon koon valintaan. Osasarjojen suhteen valinta on enää kosmetiikka,  sillä sähkövaihteisiin en tällä erää vielä halua investoida.

Maailmanlaajuinen komponettipula riivaa,  joten täytyy iskeä heti,  kun pyöriä alkaa taas ilmaantua myyntiin. Ens kesää en enää aja vanhalla norsulla.

Tänks jo etukäteen!

----------


## opadude

Minä vertaisin mittoja entisen pyörän mittoihin. Satulan korkeutta ja sijaintia on helppo säätää, ohjaamon pituus ainakin itselläni määrää pyörän koon erikoismittaisena.

----------


## henetsu

Jep tätä olenkin mittaillut, mutta silti on epävarma fiilis, kun ei Canyonia oikein pääse testaamaan missään. Nykyisen Spessun vaakaputki on 56,5cm ja se tuntuu hieman liian pitkältä. Ultimatessa S-kokoisena vaakaputki 54,3cm ja M-koossa 55,6cm. Enduracen mitat S= 54,1cm ja M= 55,3cm. Eniten tuo reach juuri mietityttää, ettei olisi liian lyhyt tai toisaalta pitkältä ajoasento. Nykyinen spessu on reach-mitalta itselleni turhan pitkä, mutta mulla eiole kokemusta muista maantiepyöristä, että kuinka paljon esim 1cm tai 2cm asennon lyhennys käytännössä vaikuttaa ...

----------


## Pudeman

Menee ehkä sivuraiteille, mutta kysäsenpä nyt kuitenkin tässä ketjussa renkaista.

Endurace CF SL 8.0 di2 2020 ja maksimi renkaanleveys kiinnostaa etupäässä gravel käyttöön, esim Schwalbe G-ONE. 
Onko ketjussa kokemusta kuinka leveät renkaat on saatu sovitettua?

----------


## TERU

> Jep tätä olenkin mittaillut, mutta silti on epävarma fiilis, kun ei Canyonia oikein pääse testaamaan missään. Nykyisen Spessun vaakaputki on 56,5cm ja se tuntuu hieman liian pitkältä. Ultimatessa S-kokoisena vaakaputki 54,3cm ja M-koossa 55,6cm. Enduracen mitat S= 54,1cm ja M= 55,3cm. Eniten tuo reach juuri mietityttää, ettei olisi liian lyhyt tai toisaalta pitkältä ajoasento. Nykyinen spessu on reach-mitalta itselleni turhan pitkä, mutta mulla eiole kokemusta muista maantiepyöristä, että kuinka paljon esim 1cm tai 2cm asennon lyhennys käytännössä vaikuttaa ...



Melkoisen eri pituinen olen, joten varauksella, mutta pyöräsi tulisi olla tyypiltään "pitkä ja matala", tai ainakin tuohon suuntaan mahdollista säätä putkiosin. Katsoin Enduracen M kokoa ja hyvin todennäköisesti tuon saisi ajettavaksi. SO mittakin juuri kävis, pienemmän luulen käyvän ahistavaksi ajan mittaan. Tämä vai mietintämyssyyn, ei valintaa tällä.

----------


## jone1

Tangoissakin sitten eri recheja. helposti parin sentin eroja.

----------


## henetsu

> Melkoisen eri pituinen olen, joten varauksella, mutta pyöräsi tulisi olla tyypiltään "pitkä ja matala", tai ainakin tuohon suuntaan mahdollista säätä putkiosin. Katsoin Enduracen M kokoa ja hyvin todennäköisesti tuon saisi ajettavaksi. SO mittakin juuri kävis, pienemmän luulen käyvän ahistavaksi ajan mittaan. Tämä vai mietintämyssyyn, ei valintaa tällä.



Tosiaan M-kokoon alan itsekin kallistumaan. Nyt pitäis vielä pohtia Enduracen ja Ultimaten väliltä. Onko täällä porukalla kuinka paljon kokemusta tuosta Ultimaten integroidusta ohjaamosta? Onko sen kanssa tullut haasteita reachin suhteen?

----------


## TERU

Jos et kisaa ajattele niin ei ihan kisatason välinettä, mm. rengastila on ymmärtääkseni hyvin tarkka, varmaan muutakin, ihan käytännöntason juttuja noista en tunne. 

Stemmin miinuksella saat tangon alas ja sopivaan kohtaan, jos ei satu heti kohdilleen. Ota Canyoniin yhteyttä, heiltä saat hyvää apua kokoon ja noihin putkijuttuihin sitten kun olet tekemässä lopullista valintaa. Voi noille ihan suomeksi kirjoitella.

----------


## Kollinjoki

> Kaipailisin apuja kahteen asiaan... olen pitkään haikaillut uuden maantiepyörän perään. Vanha Spessu keskinkertaisella osarilla sais mennä jo vaihtoon. 
> 
> Ensinnäkin kiikarissa olisi nyt Canyonin Ultimate 7 tai 8 levareilla sekä hiilikuituringolla
> 
> Tai Endurace samoilla spekseillä
> 
> Kysymys kuuluu, onko endurace oikeasti "hitaampi " ajettava kuin Ultimate? Ajan pääosin 50-70km iltalenkkejä ja joskus viikonloppuisin satasia. Tykkään haastaa itseäni, mutta en ole mikään yli 30km/h tyyppi. Täällä Keski-Suomessa noita nousuja piisaa, joten senkin puoleen tuo Ultimate houkuttelee. 
> 
> Toiseksi pyörän koon valinta tuottaa tuskaa, sillä olen mittasuhteilta epäsuhtainen verrattuna laskurien neuvoihin. Inseam 80-81 ja pituutta 181. Molemmissa tarjoaa S-kokoa, jos mennään tolla 80 inseamilla. 81 muuttuu jo M-kokoon. 
> ...



En osaa sanoa, onko Endurace paljonkin hitaampi kuin Ultimate, mutta ei se Enduracekaan hidas ole. Minäkin, aivan liian painava ja liian vähän treenaava, saan alumiinisella sellaisella 30 km/h keskinopeuden lenkin ajetuksi, jos ei muuten niin kivana päivänä tasaisella tiellä. Melko lähelle kolmenkympin keskarin pääseekin jo useasti.

Ennemmin valinta sen mukaan, mikä itselle on muuten sopiva.

----------


## henetsu

> En osaa sanoa, onko Endurace paljonkin hitaampi kuin Ultimate, mutta ei se Enduracekaan hidas ole. Minäkin, aivan liian painava ja liian vähän treenaava, saan alumiinisella sellaisella 30 km/h keskinopeuden lenkin ajetuksi, jos ei muuten niin kivana päivänä tasaisella tiellä. Melko lähelle kolmenkympin keskarin pääseekin jo useasti. Ennemmin valinta sen mukaan, mikä itselle on muuten sopiva.



Näinhän se on, että nälkä kasvaa syödessä ja realismi karkaa. En aio kisata, muuta kuin itseäni vastaan ja ajella liikunnan ilosta yksin tai pienessä porukassa. Tuo rengasleveys toki toisi kivan lisän ajomukavuuden puolesta

----------


## henetsu

> Jos et kisaa ajattele niin ei ihan kisatason välinettä, mm. rengastila on ymmärtääkseni hyvin tarkka, varmaan muutakin, ihan käytännöntason juttuja noista en tunne. 
> 
> Stemmin miinuksella saat tangon alas ja sopivaan kohtaan, jos ei satu heti kohdilleen. Ota Canyoniin yhteyttä, heiltä saat hyvää apua kokoon ja noihin putkijuttuihin sitten kun olet tekemässä lopullista valintaa. Voi noille ihan suomeksi kirjoitella.



Jep sinne olenkin laitellut viestiä. Halusin kuitenkin kysellä täältä käyttäjäkokemuksia.

----------


## Föhn

Minulla on kuituisena Ultimate M koossa. Saman valmistajan suoratankoinen kuituisena koossa S. Olen kropan mitoiltaan senttiä toista lyhyempi verrattuna sinuun. Sen verran kuitenkin kirveellä veistetty että jään ikävästi noiden kokojen väliin. Ultimate S koossa tuntuu pieneltä eikö vähiten siksi että työperäiset niska ja selkävammat estää asennon hieromisen pidemmän päälle. Stemmiä pidentämällä saisi asennon S koossa kohdalleen mutta on siinä siinä että meneekö nokalleen. Eikä ajo tunnu oikein luontevalle. Tämä siis jokunen sata kilometriä testattuna lainafillarilla. Päätin ostaa hetken mielijohteesta M koon rungon arvellen sen olevan lähempänä aiottua kuinS. M koon ohjaamo tuntuu heti luontevimmalta istua jopa pidemmänkin aikaa alaotteen joskin jäädessä hiukan etäälle. Tämä korjaantui täydellisesti kun vaihdoin integroidun ohjaamon kapeampaan ja lyhyempään. Nyt se on kohdallaan.

----------


## Föhn

Niin, ja 32mm slicksi menee rimaa hipoen 19mm sisälevellä kiekolla takahaarukaan. Sanotaanko näin että paljon leveämpää en edes yrittäisi edes laittaa. Pitäisin 28mm semmoisena ihanteellisena fillarin luonteen vuoksi. Maantiellehän tuo 100% viihtyy.

----------


## henetsu

Kiitos näistä havainnoista. Juttelinkin tuossa juuri Canyonin asiakaschatissa ja sain vahvistuksen, että minun mitoilla (80-81/181) on M endurace-mallissa ilmiselvästi parempi. Ultimatessa vaakaputki pidempi, mutta sekin menisi tosiaan helposti ohjaamon muutostöihin, jos valitsee S-koon. Alan kyllä kallistua Enduracen puoleen, vaikka Ultimaten sähäkkä mielikuva houkutelee. Vielä tuo leveämpi nakki mahdollista Enduracessa lisäplussaa. Ajan työmatkaa Canyonin maasturilla (8km suunta), mutta kesäkaudella voisi ottaa Enduracen myös työmatkakäyttöön muun lenkin ohella.

----------


## henetsu

Sitten uuteen aiheeseen edellistä mukaillen... veikkauksia ja valistuneita arvioita, muuttuuko Enduracen tai Ultimaten ulkoasu, runkomalli tms. seuraavan vuoden mallissa? Nyt näitä nykyisillä spekseillä ollut pitkään markkinoilla.

----------


## Föhn

Olen kanjonin aspan kanssa samaa mieltä koon ja mallin suhteen. Ultimate valikoituu selvästi roadjyräksi ja tuo suorastaan lentää kuitukiekoilla Vittorian 23 miliisten kortsun ohuiden slicksien kanssa. Yli kolmenkympin keskarivauhtisten ylläpito on vaivatonta vaikka olisi ohuempikin reisi.

----------


## TERU

> Kiitos näistä havainnoista. Juttelinkin tuossa juuri Canyonin asiakaschatissa ja sain vahvistuksen, että minun mitoilla (80-81/181) on M endurace-mallissa ilmiselvästi parempi. Ultimatessa vaakaputki pidempi, mutta sekin menisi tosiaan helposti ohjaamon muutostöihin, jos valitsee S-koon. Alan kyllä kallistua Enduracen puoleen, vaikka Ultimaten sähäkkä mielikuva houkutelee. Vielä tuo leveämpi nakki mahdollista Enduracessa lisäplussaa. Ajan työmatkaa Canyonin maasturilla (8km suunta), mutta kesäkaudella voisi ottaa Enduracen myös työmatkakäyttöön muun lenkin ohella.



Oliko mielipidettä tehtaan henkilöllä tangon korkeuden osalta, pääseekö normaalistemmillä arvioituun sopivaan tasoon, vai tarvitseeko isomman miinuksen ja oliko heillä tuollaista tarjolla?

Kun keskarit noinkin kova tavoite, pitää ajoasennonkin olla kunnossa ja tangon useita senttejä alle satulatason', onhan noita stemmejä saatavana jopa -17° kulmalla.

----------


## TTL

> Endurace CF SL 8.0 di2 2020 ja maksimi renkaanleveys kiinnostaa etupäässä gravel käyttöön, esim Schwalbe G-ONE. 
> Onko ketjussa kokemusta kuinka leveät renkaat on saatu sovitettua?



33 mm Michelin Power Gravelit menee ainakin heittämällä.

----------


## TERU

> Niin... Pitäisin 28mm semmoisena ihanteellisena fillarin luonteen vuoksi. Maantiellehän tuo 100% viihtyy.



Samoin on mennyt oman maantiepyörän kanssa, tuli 23 renkailla, seuraavat 25 ja nyt on 28 mm. Hyvin noiden päällä viihtyy, paljon heikkolaatusia pinnotteita, vielä kohtuuhyvillä sorateilläkin, mutta nimismiehen kiharat ei noiden vaatimilla paineilla.

----------


## elämäntapapyöräilijä

> Menee ehkä sivuraiteille, mutta kysäsenpä nyt kuitenkin tässä ketjussa renkaista.
> 
> Endurace CF SL 8.0 di2 2020 ja maksimi renkaanleveys kiinnostaa etupäässä gravel käyttöön, esim Schwalbe G-ONE. 
> Onko ketjussa kokemusta kuinka leveät renkaat on saatu sovitettua?



Enduracen kuiturungossa on 700c renkaalle takahaarukan välissä n. 38-39mm, eteen saa hieman isompaakin rengasta. Itsellä Pirelli Cinturato Cross M 33mm jonka todellinen leveys 20mm sisäleveällä vanteella n. 32mm, joten jää mukavasti vielä 4mm tilaa kummallekin puolelle, ja korkeussuunnassa rungon keskiön seudun taakse ja renkaan väliin saa mahtumaan 8mm kuusiokoloavaimen. Itse en puhuisi mistään "heittämällä" mahtumisesta näillä rengastiloilla, se 4mm renkaan ja rungon välissä on kuitenkin aika lailla minimi mitä olisi hyvä jäädä tilaa, ottaen huomioon rungon fleksaamisen sekä mahdolliset tienpinnasta irtoavat hiekka-/sorapartikkelit. Joku sellainen 8mm tyhjää tilaa jättävä rengas/runko, niin sitten voi ehkä jo puhua, että mahtuu heittämällä. Karvat toki leikkelin noista renkaista pois, ne kuitenkin ulottuvat leveämmälle kuin itse rengas ja voivat tehdä nirhaumaa runkoon. Kannattaa katsella netistä tietoja tiettyjen rengasmallien todellisista leveyksistä eikä vain uskoa sitä mitä renkaan kyljessä lukee. Esim. Vittoria Terreno Mix (joka todella oivallinen rengas), todellisuudessa 33mm malli on 35.5mm leveä ja sitä en uskaltaisi enää ajaa (siis takana, edessä toki mahtuu hyvin), vaikka ulkomaan foorumeilla jotkut ovatkin ajelleet gravelia tuolla renkaalla, sekä myös jollain 35mm Gravel King SK:lla. Alumiinisessa Enduracen rungossa enemmän rengastilaa, takahaarukan välissä 45mm eli mahtuu tuo 35mm rengaskin hyvällä marginaalilla.

----------


## JKO17

> Kiitos näistä havainnoista. Juttelinkin tuossa juuri Canyonin asiakaschatissa ja sain vahvistuksen, että minun mitoilla (80-81/181) on M endurace-mallissa ilmiselvästi parempi. Ultimatessa vaakaputki pidempi, mutta sekin menisi tosiaan helposti ohjaamon muutostöihin, jos valitsee S-koon. Alan kyllä kallistua Enduracen puoleen, vaikka Ultimaten sähäkkä mielikuva houkutelee. Vielä tuo leveämpi nakki mahdollista Enduracessa lisäplussaa. Ajan työmatkaa Canyonin maasturilla (8km suunta), mutta kesäkaudella voisi ottaa Enduracen myös työmatkakäyttöön muun lenkin ohella.




Ultimate S koossa ja Endurace M koossa on aika eri kokoisia pyöriä. Ultimate S on stackilta yli 30 mm matalampi ja Ultimatessa vakiona  390 mm tanko vs 420.

----------


## Kollinjoki

Mulle oli jäänyt mielikuva, että Ultimaten kaltainen kisaisempi pyörä antaa nopeusetuja etenkin silloin kun halutaan ajaa oikeasti kovaa, eli reilusti yli 30 km/h tai ehkä ennemmin lähemmäs 40 km/h, jolloin pyörien erot alkavat tulla selvemmin esiin, ja Enduracella voi olla jo havaittavasti vaikeampi saada vauhti pysymään. Samaten eroja tulee ylämäissä ja vastatuulessa. 

Löysin sitten tällaisen ylimalkaisen laskelman, jonka tieteellisyydestä en osaa sanoa juuta enkä jaata, sivulta https://bikingultimate.com/how-much-...durance-bikes/
Tietenkin myös sekä kisaisemmissa maantiepyörissä että endurance-pyörissäkin on eroja, jälkimmäisten sarjassa Canyon Enduracen sanotaan olevan nopeammasta päästä.

*Endurance bikes are 2.5% slower than road bikes on flat roads, on a 5% grade* *climb endurance bikes are slower by 2.7%, when the speed increases over 40kmh the endurance bike can be 5.25% slower. This means that the difference is in aerodynamics.
*
Nopeudesta ei siis välttämättä kannata olla huolissaan, kolmen kympin nopeudessa tuo 2,5 % on 0,75 km/h eli ei ehkä harrastelijapyöräiljällä ole mitenkään ratkaiseva ero. 

Oon ajellut nyt sisällä Zwift-lenkkejä käyttäen trainerissa pyöränä vanhaa cycloani, joka on kisaisempi ja pitempirunkoisempi geometrialtaan. P-le kun ei meinaa löytyä oikein hyvää ajoasentoa 700 kilsan jälkeenkään, kun taas ulkopyöränä nyt parin kesän verran ollut Endurace istuu käteen kuin hansikas. En tiedä miten olen tolla cyclolla aikoinani ajanut lenkkejä. Ehkä mulle vaan sopii paremmin vähän rennompi fillari. Tosin voi olla että Ultimatekin olisi oikein passeli, kun geometrioissa on muitakin juttuja kuin pelkkä rungon pituus vaikuttamassa. Täytyy kyllä vaihtaa vaan se Canyon traineriin kiinni kun sillä on itseni kivempi ajella kuin cyclollani.

----------


## elämäntapapyöräilijä

> Oon ajellut nyt sisällä Zwift-lenkkejä käyttäen trainerissa pyöränä vanhaa cycloani, joka on kisaisempi ja pitempirunkoisempi geometrialtaan. P-le kun ei meinaa löytyä oikein hyvää ajoasentoa 700 kilsan jälkeenkään, kun taas ulkopyöränä nyt parin kesän verran ollut Endurace istuu käteen kuin hansikas. En tiedä miten olen tolla cyclolla aikoinani ajanut lenkkejä. Ehkä mulle vaan sopii paremmin vähän rennompi fillari. Tosin voi olla että Ultimatekin olisi oikein passeli, kun geometrioissa on muitakin juttuja kuin pelkkä rungon pituus vaikuttamassa. Täytyy kyllä vaihtaa vaan se Canyon traineriin kiinni kun sillä on itseni kivempi ajella kuin cyclollani.



Itsellä vähän samanlainen tilanne. Pyöräilyharrastus alkoi jollain old-school cyclolla jolla ajelin enimmäkseen maantietä suht tyytyväisenä kun oli "kippuratangot" ja kaikki. Kuitenkin pientä säätämistä siinä oli ajoasennon kanssa vähän väliä. Myöhemmin ostin Enduracen ja ihmettelin, että miten voi olla pyörä, joka tuntuu näin hyvältä ajaa, varsinkin kun ei ollut edes päässyt kokeilemaan ennen ostamista. Ennen krossarin myyntiä mittasin keskiön pudotuksen olevan jotain 50mm. Enduracessa on 73mm. Nykyään on Enduracen lisäksi krossimainen fiksi jossa on muuten enduracen kanssa kanssa melko sama geo (samat kulmat, stackin osalta ero max. 5mm, vaakaputki tosin vähän pidempi mutta kompensoitu lyhyemmällä stemmillä), mutta tuossa keskiön pudotus vajaa 60mm. Ensimmäisen kerran kun ajoi tolla fiksillä, tuli ihan deja-vu Canyonia edeltäneellä krossarilla ajamisesta. Tuon kokemuksen myötä olen sisäistänyt käsitteen "BB drop" ja sen vaikutuksen ajotuntumaan  :Hymy: . Canyonilla ajaa 100km+ lenkit todella mukavasti, fiksillä tekee mieli ajaa lähinnä intervalleja. Joo, toki edellisessä on vaihteet ja jälkimmäisessä ei, mutta aiemmin vaihdekrossarillakin ne pidemmät lenkit tuntui vähemmän miellyttäviltä transitiovaiheessa kun totutteli Canyoniin ja pikku hiljaa siirtyi ajamaan sillä pidempiä lenkkejä joita ajeli siihen mennessä vähän väliä krossarillakin. 

Mutta jotta ei menis ihan OT, niin eihän Enduracessa ja Ultimatessa nyt isoa eroa ole yhen koon sisällä. Enduracessa siirtää yhden 10mm spacerin stemmin alta päälle ja vaihtaa 10mm pidemmän stemmin, niin siinähän sulla on Ultimate. Kulmat on jotain 0.3° loivemmat mutta toi nyt on sellainen ero että vois ajaa kummalla pyörällä tahansa eikä pystyisi kertomaan eroa. Toki oletetaan että muu kokoonpano on toisiaan vastaava, high-end mallien aerokiekot jne. on sitten toki erikseen tuomassa vähän etua. Ja nyt puhe oli siis Endurace vs Ultimate, en tiedä miten iso ero Aeroadin rungon aero-ominaisuuksista tulee noihin verrattuna.

----------


## TERU

^ Hyvin mielletty ajokin vaikutus ajamiseen, satulaa voi liikutella, tangonkin saa siirrettyä, jopa hieman suurempi  vara kuin satulan siirrettävyydessä - mutta sitten keskiö, se on siinä missä on. 
Lisäksi keskiön sijainti jää vähälle huomiolle koejon aikana tai geometriaa katsellessa...useimmiten.

----------


## henetsu

Tosi hyviä pointteja tässä edellisissä viesteissä. Ehkä kaipailisin vielä tohon ajomukavuuden löytämiseen näkökulmia Ultimatessa. Erityisesti tuo integroitu ohjaamo mietityttää, että onko täällä porukalla ollut sen kanssa kertaheitolla sopiva etäisyys, niin että jaksaa ajaa pidempään ilman turhia kolotuksia. Vai onko tullut eteen tilanteita, että on joutunut esim vaihtamaan ohjaamon perusstemmiin ja droppiin. Tai ootteko tehneet jotain hyväksi havaittuja säätöjä sen puitteissa, mitä on mahdollista ja löytäneet hyvän tuntuman.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Canyonillahan on eri speksein noita integroituja ohjaamoja joten sen voi vaihtaa. Muistaakseni 30pv tai jotain sisällä ostosta ihan ilmaiseksi.

Joo itselläni on Ultimate, kun kropan mittasuhteet on sellaiset, että ne sopii paremmin pidemmän pyörän päälle. Kuva härvelistä on tuolla sivun parin takana. Integroitu ohjaamo sattuu ihan hyvin kohdalleen, kait. Reilun 200km meni kesällä ihan hyvin. Ultimaten koot on aika "isoja".

----------


## henetsu

Minkäs kokoisella Ultimatella sä ajelet ja millaiset on sun omat inseam ja pituus? Ultimatesta Canyonin asiakaspalvelussa sanoivat mulle, että S koko parempi, jos haluaa sähäkkää kisakonetta ja M, jos ei kisaa. Omat mitat siis 81/181.

----------


## henetsu

Ja tosiaan edelleen tuo Endurace on kokonaisuutena varmemman oloinen valinta, mutta täytyy nyt kaivaa asiaa perinpohjaisesti ennen kevättä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Minkäs kokoisella Ultimatella sä ajelet ja millaiset on sun omat inseam ja pituus? Ultimatesta Canyonin asiakaspalvelussa sanoivat mulle, että S koko parempi, jos haluaa sähäkkää kisakonetta ja M, jos ei kisaa. Omat mitat siis 81/181.



Ällä. 87/187.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minä jolla on persjalat eli 176/80 on ultimate koossa s vuodelta -16 ja sitä ennen oli endurace koossa s.  Enduracen otin koska sitä ennen oli Feltin F-sarjalainen  ja halusin hiukan leppoisamman ajoasennon. Olisi pitänyt ottaa suoraan Ultimate, ei sekään mikään äärinmäinen ole. Tuossa minulla on vielä alkuperäinen  "korkea" ohjainlaakerinsäätö jonka vaihdan nyt talvella perinteiseen malliin niin laskee tanko vielä reilun  1 sentin alas.

----------


## Föhn

> Tosi hyviä pointteja tässä edellisissä viesteissä. Ehkä kaipailisin vielä tohon ajomukavuuden löytämiseen näkökulmia Ultimatessa. Erityisesti tuo integroitu ohjaamo mietityttää, että onko täällä porukalla ollut sen kanssa kertaheitolla sopiva etäisyys, niin että jaksaa ajaa pidempään ilman turhia kolotuksia. Vai onko tullut eteen tilanteita, että on joutunut esim vaihtamaan ohjaamon perusstemmiin ja droppiin. Tai ootteko tehneet jotain hyväksi havaittuja säätöjä sen puitteissa, mitä on mahdollista ja löytäneet hyvän tuntuman.



Oli etukäteen tiedossa että ottaessani M koon, ohjaamo voi olla alaotteella pitkähkö. Toisinsanoen, nakkisormipituudella kahvojen hipelöinti alaotteella meinaa jäädä aavistuksen lyhyeksi. Kyllähän tuon satasen ohjaamon kanssa pystyy pärjäämään varsinkin jos pelkästään yläotteella ajaa mutta vaihtoehdoissa pystyi tuota integroitua ohjaamoa lyhentämään että kaventamaan, jolloin päädyin siihen. Se on nyt aikalailla täydellinen. Setback tolpalla koivet kohdalleen ja viimeiset säädöt spacereillä stemmin alla. Aikaisempi fillari meni suurinpiirtein samalla kaavalla. 
Ja jos tosissaan ajaa verenmaku suussa lyhyttä noin 50-80km matkoja selvästi hapenottokyvyn maksimaalinen hommaaminen, niin ottaisin ässän. 
Minusta nuo kanjonin koot on selvästi mietittyjä ja toimivat varmaan valtaosalle käyttäjille. Sitten tulee ne kokoluokkiin väliinputoajat sekä muut henkilökohtaiset perversiot. Mainittakoon että itselle tuo säätäminen ei ole mitään Hi-Fi nysväämistä. Tolppa, kuitusatula ja henkilökohtainen käsien ulottuvuus ohjaamolle on kulkenut takaraivossa jo vuosia. 
Ultimatet tulee sitten 1 1/4 haarukalla joka rajaa sitten irtostemmien valikoimaa. Siitä voisin miinuksen kanjonille antaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Juu ei ole Ultimatekaan mikään äärimmäinen kisakone. Itsellä oli toisena vaihtoehtona pitkään Giant TCR Advanced Disc, joka L-kokoisena vaikuttaa Ultimatea selvästi tiukemmalta vähemmän stackin ja isomman reachin takia. Kannattaa toki tarkentaa mistä Ultimatesta puhuu. Noissa on kuitenkin geometriaeroa laikka- ja vannejarruversioiden välillä. Oma on levyillä.

----------


## Föhn

Hyvä huomio. Levyjarrulinen on itsellä.

----------


## henetsu

> Oli etukäteen tiedossa että ottaessani M koon, ohjaamo voi olla alaotteella pitkähkö. Toisinsanoen, nakkisormipituudella kahvojen hipelöinti alaotteella meinaa jäädä aavistuksen lyhyeksi. Kyllähän tuon satasen ohjaamon kanssa pystyy pärjäämään varsinkin jos pelkästään yläotteella ajaa mutta vaihtoehdoissa pystyi tuota integroitua ohjaamoa lyhentämään että kaventamaan, jolloin päädyin siihen. Se on nyt aikalailla täydellinen. Setback tolpalla koivet kohdalleen ja viimeiset säädöt spacereillä stemmin alla. Aikaisempi fillari meni suurinpiirtein samalla kaavalla. 
> Ja jos tosissaan ajaa verenmaku suussa lyhyttä noin 50-80km matkoja selvästi hapenottokyvyn maksimaalinen hommaaminen, niin ottaisin ässän. 
> Minusta nuo kanjonin koot on selvästi mietittyjä ja toimivat varmaan valtaosalle käyttäjille. Sitten tulee ne kokoluokkiin väliinputoajat sekä muut henkilökohtaiset perversiot. Mainittakoon että itselle tuo säätäminen ei ole mitään Hi-Fi nysväämistä. Tolppa, kuitusatula ja henkilökohtainen käsien ulottuvuus ohjaamolle on kulkenut takaraivossa jo vuosia. 
> Ultimatet tulee sitten 1 1/4 haarukalla joka rajaa sitten irtostemmien valikoimaa. Siitä voisin miinuksen kanjonille antaa.



Hei tuosta ultimaten ohjaamon lyhentämisestä vielä,  että miten käytännössä toimit sen suhteen? Tilasitko heti ostovaiheessa lyhyemmän vai pitikö ensin ottaa se alkuperäisellä mitalla ja sit olla yhteydessä ja tilailla uus ...?

Ainakin stemmien suhteen enduracessa sanoivat asiakaspalvelussa, että ensin pitää tilata pyörä oletusosilla ja peräjälkeen sitten muutoksia tilailla. Minusta vähän erikoinen toimintaperiaate Canyonilla, mut ehkäpä se tuotannollisesti kannattavampaa näin...

----------


## Föhn

Tilasin rungon ja samalla tuon pienemmän ohjaamon. Orkkis ohjaamolle löytyi halukas ostaja jo ennakkoon ja se lähti kiertoon aikalailla heti rungon saapumisen jälkeen. Jonkun satasen toki kävin polkee jottei ihan jättänyt kokeilematta oisko sittenkin ollut tuon pidemmän yhdistelmän ystävä. 

jep, näin minäkin ymmärsin että sillä kokoonpanolla millä tulee ja sitte vaihdetaan.

----------


## Pudeman

@TTL ja @elämäntapapyöräilijä kiitokset infosta

----------


## henetsu

> Tilasin rungon ja samalla tuon pienemmän ohjaamon. Orkkis ohjaamolle löytyi halukas ostaja jo ennakkoon ja se lähti kiertoon aikalailla heti rungon saapumisen jälkeen. Jonkun satasen toki kävin polkee jottei ihan jättänyt kokeilematta oisko sittenkin ollut tuon pidemmän yhdistelmän ystävä. 
> 
> jep, näin minäkin ymmärsin että sillä kokoonpanolla millä tulee ja sitte vaihdetaan.



Ajatuksena tilata toinen 300e ohjaamo pyörän lisäksi tuntuu kyllä kalliilta,jos ei ole ostajaa valmiina.

----------


## Föhn

No sehän se tietysti on. Mutta sun keississä onnistunee kuten aspakin väitti, että vaihtaa sopivampaan kun fillari tulee ja koeajoja takana. Toisaalta jos pyörä tuntuu isolta tai muuten sopimattomalta, niin vaihtaa koossa haluamansa suuntaan. Kivahan se olisi jos koko natsaisivat kertalaakista kohdalleen. Näissä tavallisissa ohjaamoissa on helppoa se että pelkällä stemmin vaihdolla pääsee suhteellisen halvalla vaikka omasta pussista. Sen jälkeen jos fillari muuten hyvä niin sille muutamalle kympille on melkein ihan sama. 

Ja näköjään jäi sanomatta että tilasin siis vaan pelkän rungon aikoinaan. Tohon runkoon kuului kauppaan mukaan tolppa ja stonga.

Canyon integroiduista stongista voi sanoa hinnan suhteen etteivät sentään ole kalleimmasta päästä. Joskaan ei halvemmasta. Myös paino ja ergonomia ovat mielestäni varsin hyvin kohdallaan. Toki olen yleisesti sitä mieltä että parempi olisi jos ei mikään maksaisi. Ymmärrän siis pointtisin täysin.

----------


## TERU

Katselin molempien tässä keskustelussa olleiden levyjarrullisten runkojen geomertian, pieniä ovat erot eikä kumpaakaan voi sanoa älyttöän kisakireäksi, kuten jo tuokin ylempänä sanottiinkin. 

Arpaan tai myyjän taitoihin joutuu päätöksen...ei sentään, hyvä että on aikaa kypsytellä päätöstä.

----------


## JKO17

Kysyjälle. Kun vertaat Ultimaten ja Enduracen geometriaa, niin katso myös komponentit ja stack+ ja reach+ luvut. Niistä voi tulla aika isoja eroja. 
Kannattaa tarkastaa vielä satulasta ohjaustankoon droppi ja katso nuo pyörät ja koot myös sen mukaan läpi ja vertailla  nykyiseen. Sinun mitoilla M koon endurace voi olla aika korkea.

----------


## TERU

> Ultimatesta Canyonin asiakaspalvelussa sanoivat mulle, että S koko parempi, jos haluaa sähäkkää kisakonetta ja M, jos ei kisaa. Omat mitat siis 81/181.



Tässä hyvä tiivis ohje myyjältä.

Jos ei kisaa ajattele tai aja kuitenkin ilman kisaa kisamaiseen tyyliin, niin kummankin mallin M käy rungoksi. Putkiosia voi joutua vaihtamaan, se vaiva on sitten nähtävä ja varmaan jotain onkin vaihdettava, mutta kun tuon myyjä auliisti tekee, ei turhaa kamaa kerry vaihto-osalaatikkoon. 
Muutoin, stemmin pituutta on joskus myöhemmin mukava vaihtaa joten laatikossa voi olla jokunen ylimääräinenkin.

----------


## TERU

Pieniä ovat noiden kahden erot M koossa, keskiön korkeudessa, takahaarukan pituudessa, emäputken korkeudessa ja kulmissa noita millipelin eroja, ehkä vakuttavin ero rengastilassa. 
Putkiosien erot sitten toinen juttu, tärkein osa ensin - runko.
Ei voi pahoin pieleen mennä, kun näin lähellä ovat, valitsipa kolmesta minkä tahansa.
Miettimistä riittää...

----------


## henetsu

Tässäpä muuten linkki Ultimatesta. Videolla ihan kattava testaus ja hyviä näkökulmia. Kuten täällä onkin jo todettu, toki eroja on pikkuisen riippuen Ultimaten sisällä malleissa, mutta itsellä tuo CF SL8 kilpailee vastaavan Enduracen kanssa...https://cyclingtips.com/2021/01/2021...d-bike-review/

----------


## henetsu

> Pieniä ovat noiden kahden erot M koossa, keskiön korkeudessa, takahaarukan pituudessa, emäputken korkeudessa ja kulmissa noita millipelin eroja, ehkä vakuttavin ero rengastilassa. 
> Putkiosien erot sitten toinen juttu, tärkein osa ensin - runko.
> Ei voi pahoin pieleen mennä, kun näin lähellä ovat, valitsipa kolmesta minkä tahansa.
> Miettimistä riittää...



Samaa mieltä, että erot lopulta pieniä. Toisaalta pienetkin erot mm. reach-mitassa ja reach+ -mitassa vaikuttavat yllättävän paljon ajotuntumaan, jonka olen huomannut nykyisen pyörän suhteen (näitä voi toki hienosäätää tiettyyn pisteeseen). Kyllä tässä pohdittavaa riittää.

----------


## henetsu

Erityisesti toivoisin onnistuvani löytämään alaotteelta hyvän ajoasennon.  Sen kanssa kun on aina ollut hakemista.

----------


## JKO17

Rungot toki noissa samoissa koossa aika samanlaiset. Canyon ilmoittaa omilla sivuillaan nämä +  luvut joissa huomioitu pyörässä vakiona tulevat komponentit. Sitä mikä on oikea tai sopiva koko en osaa sanoa. Jos sinun satulankorkeus on n. 71 cm, niin tangon yläpinta olisi ilman spacereita aikalailla satulan tasolla (endurace M), ehkä 1-2 cm alle. Tämä on vain nopea arvio mutta sen johdosta tuo edellinen viesti.

----------


## TERU

Compact-tanko on ratkaisu no yksi, kahdessa kippuratankoisessa on jokseenkin näin mitoitettu tanko:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/fsa-...road-handlebar
Arkipyörässä juuri tämä ja voi ajaa alaotteella niin kauan kuin tahtoo.

----------


## henetsu

> Rungot toki noissa samoissa koossa aika samanlaiset. Canyon ilmoittaa omilla sivuillaan nämä +  luvut joissa huomioitu pyörässä vakiona tulevat komponentit. Sitä mikä on oikea tai sopiva koko en osaa sanoa. Jos sinun satulankorkeus on n. 71 cm, niin tangon yläpinta olisi ilman spacereita aikalailla satulan tasolla (endurace M), ehkä 1-2 cm alle. Tämä on vain nopea arvio mutta sen johdosta tuo edellinen viesti.



Hei hyvä huomio tämä! Haluan kyllä enemmän pudotusta satulaan nähden.

----------


## TERU

Korkeata keulaa ammatkuskitkin joutuvat madaltamaan vahvalla miinusstemmillä, näytti aluksi vähän rumalta, mutta on silmä jo tottunut. Luulen kummankin mallin osalta joutuvan tankoa laskemaan enemmän kuin tavalliset -6 tai 8 astetta stemmissä.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/zipp...se-sl-170-stem

Ps. Tällainen - 17° stemmi siirtää tankoa jokseenkin tarkkaan vaakasuunnassa eteen päin.

----------


## JKO17

Laitan ohessa omaan satulankorkeuteen  75,5-76 perustuvat arvioni tuosta dropista. Eli kun noista minun luvuista vähennät/lisäät erotuksen niin pitäisi olla oikealla tasolla. Tämä viesti kuuluu sarjaan, että älä ota lukuja tosina vaan ajatuksen herättäjinä

Ultimate S:  ilman spacereita, taso - 12 cm, spacereilla -9
Ultimate M: ilman spacereita taso -10 cm, spacereilla -7
Ohjaamon kulma olisi 10 astetta ?

Enduracet samoilla ohjaamoilla droppi   1 cm vähemmän.
Enduracet vakiokokoonpanolla droppi 4 cm vähemmän ?

----------


## henetsu

> Laitan ohessa omaan satulankorkeuteen  75,5-76 perustuvat arvioni tuosta dropista. Eli kun noista minun luvuista vähennät/lisäät erotuksen niin pitäisi olla oikealla tasolla. Tämä viesti kuuluu sarjaan, että älä ota lukuja tosina vaan ajatuksen herättäjinä
> 
> Ultimate S:  ilman spacereita, taso - 12 cm, spacereilla -9
> Ultimate M: ilman spacereita taso -10 cm, spacereilla -7
> Ohjaamon kulma olisi 10 astetta ?
> 
> Enduracet samoilla ohjaamoilla droppi   1 cm vähemmän.
> Enduracet vakiokokoonpanolla droppi 4 cm vähemmän ?



Tästä on isosti apua, kiitos! Ultimatessa M-koossa tuo Canyonin oma laskuri tarjoaa mulle satulan korkeudeksi 707 - 717mm. Koitin tossa just tulkita geometria-kuvan avulla tota ohjaamon korkeutta oletusasetuksilla (spacerien kanssa käsittääkseni). Standing over heigth on kuvan mukaan M-koossa 801mm. Hieman on haastavaa tosiaan tulkita sitten tota keskiöstä mitattua satulan korkeutta suhteessa ohjaamon korkeuteen, joten viestistäsi oli paljon apua!

 Ja kuten aiemmin täällä joku nosti pointin Enduracen korkeampaan yläputken tasoon, täytyy tuota ajoasentoa vielä tarkastella siinäkin mallissa vielä lisää. Tosin kyse on puolesta sentistä,  mutta vaakaputken lyhyempi mitta tuo asentoon taas omat miettimiset.

----------


## paskalokki

Kokoasiaa -- ajoin tuossa viitisen vuotta XL-koon Enduracella sekä Inflitellä. Alussa spacerit olit kaikki ohjaamon alla ja stemmit 90 mm pitkiä, lopussa spacerit vaihtoivat paikkaa stemmin päälle sekä stemmit olivat 120 ja 110 mm. Nyt on edessä uuden mankelin tilaus kesäksi ja mielessä Ultimate CF SL 7 Disc eTap. Mittojeni ollessa 89/190 cm ei satulaa 2-3 senttiä enempää voinut alarajan yli nostaa, mutta nyt arveluttaa tuo integroitu ohjaamo -- ohjaamon modifiointi on nyt huomattavasti hankalampaa sekä erityisesti kalliimpaa kuin irtopalikoilla. Canyon suosittelee L:ää jos haluaa teknisemmän ja taasen XL:ää jos haluaa vakaamman pyörän. Ultimatehan on lähtökohtaisesti jo vähän agressiivisempi ajoasennoltaan kuin nuo aiempani.

Takaraivossa pelottaa ajatus liian suuresta runkokoosta, mutta jos taas L-koossa on ohjaamo sylissä niin ei ole hyvä sekään. Jälkimmäinen asia toki korjattavissa, ensimmäinen ei niinkään.

----------


## henetsu

Mikä on mielestänne sopiva väli yläputken ja jalan sisämitan välillä? Eli ts.sopiva standing over heigth? Ultimatessa M-koossa se olisi mulla vain 1cm tai vähän alle. Enduracen kohdalla M-koossa alle puoli senttiä.

----------


## henetsu

Hei olin taas tänään Canyonin asiakaspalveluun yhteydessä, kun tiedustelin sopivaa kokoa. Aiemmin täällä oli puhe , että pyörään voi vaihtaa sopivan stemmin (jos siis perinteinen ohjaamo, kuten Enduracessa). Sen sijaan Ultimaten integroitua ohjaamoa ei kuulemma voi vaihtaa toiseen veloituksetta. Minun tulisi palauttaa koko pyörä 30pv kuluessa tai ostaa tuplaohjaamo. Tämä on kyllä valitettavasti aika surkea juttu. Tarkoittanee sitä, että Ultimatea on melkein pakko päästä itse eka testaamaan jollakin ilveellä.

Näin ollen tiedustekenkin, että onko täällä Keski-Suomessa asustelevia tai vaihtoehtoisesti Tampereen seudulla oleilevia Ultimaten omistajia S tai M koossa ja olisivat avuliaita testauttamaan tuota runkokokoa minulle. Jos näin on, niin laittakaa yv. Asialle ei toki ole kiire,  kun pyöriäkään ei ole juurikaan myynnissä.

----------


## TERU

> Mikä on mielestänne sopiva väli yläputken ja jalan sisämitan välillä? Eli ts.sopiva standing over heigth? Ultimatessa M-koossa se olisi mulla vain 1cm tai vähän alle. Enduracen kohdalla M-koossa alle puoli senttiä.



Jos olet mitannut haaramitan ilman kenkiä, tulee niiden mitta tuohon lisäksi. Kun vaakaputki tulee kovin lähelle haaroja se ei ole hyvä, sanotaan että pyörää pitäisi pystyä hitusen nostamaan sen päällä seistessä.

Mitata täräyttäisitkö haaramitan vielä kerran: naama seinään päin, kirja seinää vasten kunnolla ylös haaroissa, merkki seinään ja mittaus, paljain jaloin, vähin vaattein. Vois vielä toistaa, jotta viimeisenkin sentin saa, pyöristys täyteen senttiin, millejä ei tässä haeta.

----------


## Qilty

> Hei olin taas tänään Canyonin asiakaspalveluun yhteydessä, kun tiedustelin sopivaa kokoa. Aiemmin täällä oli puhe , että pyörään voi vaihtaa sopivan stemmin (jos siis perinteinen ohjaamo, kuten Enduracessa). Sen sijaan Ultimaten integroitua ohjaamoa ei kuulemma voi vaihtaa toiseen veloituksetta. Minun tulisi palauttaa koko pyörä 30pv kuluessa tai ostaa tuplaohjaamo. Tämä on kyllä valitettavasti aika surkea juttu. Tarkoittanee sitä, että Ultimatea on melkein pakko päästä itse eka testaamaan jollakin ilveellä.
> 
> Näin ollen tiedustekenkin, että onko täällä Keski-Suomessa asustelevia tai vaihtoehtoisesti Tampereen seudulla oleilevia Ultimaten omistajia S tai M koossa ja olisivat avuliaita testauttamaan tuota runkokokoa minulle. Jos näin on, niin laittakaa yv. Asialle ei toki ole kiire,  kun pyöriäkään ei ole juurikaan myynnissä.



Onko tosiaan näin? Koska ainakin olen kuullut että noita integroituja pystyy vaihtamaan veloituksetta, toki se pitää irrottaa ja lähettää ja odotella uutta...

----------


## henetsu

> Onko tosiaan näin? Koska ainakin olen kuullut että noita integroituja pystyy vaihtamaan veloituksetta, toki se pitää irrottaa ja lähettää ja odotella uutta...



Joo näin mulle sanoivat chatissa.  Onkohan komponenttipula sitten vaikuttanut tähänkin vai kertoikohan aspa mulle virheellistä tietoa...

----------


## ViP

Kovin paljoa mulla ei tähän ole annettavaa, mutta yhden kauden olen ajanut Ultimaten slx-versiolla. Omat mitat on 177/79 ja runko oli s-kokoa. Istui kuin nenä päähän, hanska käteen ja mitä näitä nyt on. Harmittaa, että jouduin tuon myymään pois, sillä nykyistä maantiefillaria en vaan millään saa tuntumaan yhtä hyvältä. 

En oikein osaa sanoilla kuvata, mikä tossa kanjonissa oli niin hyvää. Kaikki oli tasapainossa, eikä mikään ärsyttänyt tai erityisemmin pistänyt mieleen. Tavallaan vähän harmaa ja tylsä, mutta samalla just hyvä työkalu tarkoitukseensa (eli ajaa kovaa ja pitkään).

Integroitu ohjaamo on kyllä syöpää, jos (ja kun) pitää tehdä jotain muutoksia ohjaamoon.

----------


## TERU

Tuo nykyisen pyörän päivittäminen oli huulella jossain keskustelun vaiheessa, mutku niin topakasti uutta oli ajatuksissa.

Viime kesänä yksi naapuri päivitti juuri spessun Claris-vaihteiston, myös jarrut tuli uutta ja sarjaksi tuli uusi 2x105/11. Kun runkosarja tyydytti koon ja laadunkin puolesta. Lopputulos on hyvä ja ajo on ihan kisatonta.

----------


## henetsu

Niin tosiaan tässä nyt kovasti pohdintaa sen välillä, että päivittäisikö nykyisen rungon ympärille vaan itse uuden kokonaisuuden vai hommaisinko juuri uuden Canyonin. Meni vähän maku tosiaan ton integroidun ohjaamon vaihdon mahdottomuuden takia Ultimatessa, joka geometrian puolesta houkuttaa ehkä sitten lopulta Enduracea enemmän. No tässä nyt vien rinnakkain kahta vaihtoehtoa ja paljon riippuu toki komponettien satavuudesta. Sikäli tämä talvi olisi hedelmällistä aikaa autotallista rakennella uutta kokonaisuutta itse oppien vanhan rungon ympärille ja oivaltaen. Spessun alurunko hiilikuituhaarukalla on kuitenkin ihan passeli mulle, jos en uuteen pyörään ala kallistumaan. Tämä ei kuitenkaan poissulje, että saatan ostaa toki uuden Canyonin tässä kevään aikana  Aspasta sanoivat, että Enduracen kanssa toimitukset CF SL8 menee selvästi keväälle, että pahimmassa tapauksessa käy niin, että uutta pyörää saa vielä kesälläkin oottaa. Ultimatea on ollut silloin tällöin tässä viimeaikoina sopivia kokoja, mutta osasarja ollut joko 105 tai Di2 enkä niitä tällä hetkellä halua  vaan mekaaninen Uletrgra olisi sitten uuteen pyörään se passeli...

----------


## TERU

Spessun Allez ei ole huono runkosarja, sitä voisi päivittää kohtuullisesti ylös ja ajointo nousis kohisten, jos saisi osia kaupasta. 
Miten olis jos tekis kosmeettisen päivityksen nykyisillä osilla, tankoteipit uutta, rattaita, ehkä vaijereitakin ja ajaisi yhden kauden kypsytellen uuden hankintaa.
Vannejarrulisten kiekkojen hankinta on vähän hoopoa jos seuraava onkin levareilla...

----------


## henetsu

> Spessun Allez ei ole huono runkosarja, sitä voisi päivittää kohtuullisesti ylös ja ajointo nousis kohisten, jos saisi osia kaupasta. 
> Miten olis jos tekis kosmeettisen päivityksen nykyisillä osilla, tankoteipit uutta, rattaita, ehkä vaijereitakin ja ajaisi yhden kauden kypsytellen uuden hankintaa.
> Vannejarrulisten kiekkojen hankinta on vähän hoopoa jos seuraava onkin levareilla...



Hyvää pohdintaa kaiken kaikkiaan. Eipä noita osasarjojakaan saa tällä hetkellä.  Tai ainakaan 105 saa oottaa 20-30vk. Joka tapauksessa nykyinen pyörää on tallissa osissa perinpohjaista huoltoa varten, joten tuleepa ainakin laitettua kuntoon ajoin sillä itse tai pistän myyntiin. 

Nopeasti näyttää menevän nuo muutamat myyntiin tulleet Ultimatet (olivat itselle väärällä osarilla). Olivat maanantaina myynnissä ja ma illalla loppuneet.

----------


## paskalokki

"Valitettavasti emme tällä hetkellä pysty tarjoamaan ohjaamonvaihtoa", totesi chat äskettäin.

Integroituja ohjaamoja ei siis tällä hetkellä saa vaihdettua toiseen, se on se mikä pyörän mukana tulee ja täts it. Ratkaisu oman koko-ongelman Ultimaten suhteen, ei tarvitse tilata ollenkaan kun olen kokojen välissä muutenkin. Harmi, sähkövaihteet ja tehomittaus alle 3500 euroon -- ei ole lähellekään vastaavia tullut vielä vastaan.

----------


## henetsu

> "Valitettavasti emme tällä hetkellä pysty tarjoamaan ohjaamonvaihtoa", totesi chat äskettäin.
> 
> Integroituja ohjaamoja ei siis tällä hetkellä saa vaihdettua toiseen, se on se mikä pyörän mukana tulee ja täts it. Ratkaisu oman koko-ongelman Ultimaten suhteen, ei tarvitse tilata ollenkaan kun olen kokojen välissä muutenkin. Harmi, sähkövaihteet ja tehomittaus alle 3500 euroon -- ei ole lähellekään vastaavia tullut vielä vastaan.



Tämä on sama, mitä mulle kertoivat. On kyllä valitettavaa, sillä minäkin mitoiltani sekasikiö. Mutta tosiaan kyllä tämä varmasti vaikuttaa noiden alle 4k pyörien ostointoon muillakin. Olen myös ihmetellyt,  miksei Canyon investoi esim kohdemaiden huollon yhteyteen koeajomahdollisuutta. Toisaalta täällä pohjolassa varmaankin vähemmän volyymiä myynnissä kuin Keski-Euroopassa,  joissa on näitä kivijalkaliikkeitä.

----------


## JKO17

> Kokoasiaa -- ajoin tuossa viitisen vuotta XL-koon Enduracella sekä Inflitellä. Alussa spacerit olit kaikki ohjaamon alla ja stemmit 90 mm pitkiä, lopussa spacerit vaihtoivat paikkaa stemmin päälle sekä stemmit olivat 120 ja 110 mm. Nyt on edessä uuden mankelin tilaus kesäksi ja mielessä Ultimate CF SL 7 Disc eTap. Mittojeni ollessa 89/190 cm ei satulaa 2-3 senttiä enempää voinut alarajan yli nostaa, mutta nyt arveluttaa tuo integroitu ohjaamo -- ohjaamon modifiointi on nyt huomattavasti hankalampaa sekä erityisesti kalliimpaa kuin irtopalikoilla. Canyon suosittelee L:ää jos haluaa teknisemmän ja taasen XL:ää jos haluaa vakaamman pyörän. Ultimatehan on lähtökohtaisesti jo vähän agressiivisempi ajoasennoltaan kuin nuo aiempani.
> 
> Takaraivossa pelottaa ajatus liian suuresta runkokoosta, mutta jos taas L-koossa on ohjaamo sylissä niin ei ole hyvä sekään. Jälkimmäinen asia toki korjattavissa, ensimmäinen ei niinkään.



Esimerkiksi näin:

Laita pyörän takarengas suoraa seinää vasten ja mittaa etäisyys seinästä keskiöön ja tangon keskikohtaan stemmin kohdalta, erotus = jotakuinkin canyonin ilmoittama reach +
Mittaa samasta kohtaa tangon yläpinnasta matka lattiaan ja vähennä luvusta keskiön korkeus lattiasta= jotakuinkin canyonin ilmoittama stack +
(siitä oliko nuo mitat keskikohtaan tai yläpintaan en ihan varma ole)

 ja vertaa noita lukuja uuden canyonin lukuihin, eli saat paikan missä uuden mahdollisen pyörän tangon keskikohta on vs. nykyinen setup

Ultimaten integroidussa ohjaamossa saat spacereilla  tuon kohdan "liikkumaan"  käytännössä vain ylöspäin 2,75 cm eli spacereiden verran.

Tämä antaa ainakin oikeanlaisen suuruusluokan.

Ultimate L:n ei pitäisi olla lyhyempi kuin Endurace XL:n, matalampi se on aika paljonkin


Laitetaan vielä jakoon tämä asiaa hyvin havainnollistava kuva, joka jossain muussakin ketjussa oli

----------


## paskalokki

> Esimerkiksi näin:
> 
> Laita pyörän takarengas suoraa seinää vasten ja mittaa etäisyys seinästä keskiöön ja tangon keskikohtaan stemmin kohdalta, erotus = jotakuinkin canyonin ilmoittama reach +
> Mittaa samasta kohtaa tangon yläpinnasta matka lattiaan ja vähennä luvusta keskiön korkeus lattiasta= jotakuinkin canyonin ilmoittama stack +
> (siitä oliko nuo mitat keskikohtaan tai yläpintaan en ihan varma ole)
> 
>  ja vertaa noita lukuja uuden canyonin lukuihin, eli saat paikan missä uuden mahdollisen pyörän tangon keskikohta on vs. nykyinen setup
> 
> Ultimaten integroidussa ohjaamossa saat spacereilla  tuon kohdan "liikkumaan"  käytännössä vain ylöspäin 2,75 cm eli spacereiden verran.
> ...



Tämä olisikin hyvä, mutta uuden hankinta on edessä sen takia, koska vanha(t) varastettiin, eli mittaaminen ei onnistu. Muistissa on silloiset setupit palikoinensa ainoastaan avuksi, jotka tuolla kerroinkin jo. Mietin myös L-koon tilaamista ja koeajoa trainerissa, mikäli tulee huonoja fiboja niin pyörä palautukseen..

----------


## Föhn

^ Kyllähän siinä tuon vaivan joutuu näkemään. Kevääseen on kuitenkin vielä matkaa niin miksipä ei.

----------


## henetsu

> ^ Kyllähän siinä tuon vaivan joutuu näkemään. Kevääseen on kuitenkin vielä matkaa niin miksipä ei.



Hyvin sanottu. Ehtiihän tässä vatupassin ja mittanauhan kanssa leikkimään ihan neuroosiin asti.

----------


## JKO17

Canyonilta tullut uusi Ultimate Young Hero, junnupyörä, 2 kokoa, 1249 eur

En ole aiemmin kiinnittänyt huomiota näihin markkinoihin

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/ultimat...ometry-section

https://cyclingtips.com/2021/12/cany...e-for-juniors/

----------


## 0802905

Aika monta kertaa joutunut pettymään Canyonin palveluun.

Lokakuussa kotiutui aeroadi. Rungossa muutama naarmu ja haarukassa toinen. Satulatolppa näytti myös kulumisen merkkejä ajossa. En tiedä oliko kuluma paha vai ei. 

Runko vaihdettiin Turussa. Vaihtoprosessi meni jouhevasti. Lukuun ottamatta, että paketin takaisinpäin lähettämisestä ei kerrottu. (Olisin ollut kotona, jos olisin tiennyt että pakettia ollaan toimittamassa)Paketti tuli kesken joulun pyhiä ja 12km päähän kodistani. 1km päässä olisi ollut 2 paikkaa mihin tiputtaa paketti. Autottomana ei niin mukava case.

Ymmärsin väärin että rungon vaihto tarkoitti tietenkin pelkkää runkoa. Joten haarukassa on edelleen naarmu. Satulatolpan kiristysruuvin kumiplugia en vieläkään saannut.  Ylitursuavia rasvoja ei ollut pyyhitty, takajarru keskitetty päin pyllyä- laahaa. Vaihdevaijerin kuori saatu revittyä, tainkoteippi laitettu kotimekaanikon taidoin. 

Nyt pyörä pitäisi taas viedä johonkin canyonin huoltoon, jossa saadaan pyörä ajokuntoon - ei kiitos.

Ei noi pahoja ole, mutta ottaen huomioon kaiken säädön matkan varrella; vähän harmittaa.

Ja kyllä ostin jo välissä toisen pyörän, mutta sekin (3t strada)osoittautui maanantai kappaleeksi ja meni takuuseen. 

https://pin.it/4Rd77Yz

https://pin.it/3cWWquU

----------


## Qilty

Onkos canyonin maantiepyörissä samanlainen ohjainlaakeri ratkaisu kun grail cf? Eli normaalin top capista tapahtuvan kiristyksen lisäksi pitää löysätä ja kiristää se rinkula stemmin/spacerien alta. 



Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

Linkin mukaiset on. vain spacerit ja rungon väliin tuleva dustcappi on sitte rungon mukaiset. 
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gear/bi...909.html<br />

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Onkos canyonin maantiepyörissä samanlainen ohjainlaakeri ratkaisu kun grail cf? Eli normaalin top capista tapahtuvan kiristyksen lisäksi pitää löysätä ja kiristää se rinkula stemmin/spacerien alta.



En osaa muista malleista sanoa, mutta mulla on alumiinisessa Enduracessa ja alumiinisessa Grailissa ollut ihan normaali. Eli riittää että avaa stemmin pultit ja sitten kiristää topcapin.

----------


## Qilty

No grail cf on eri ja luultavasti ainakin jossain aerotangoissa on varmaan sama, eli ihan alimmaisena on lukitusrengas joka löysätään mukana tulevalla avaimella ennen top capin kiristystä. Systeemin ajatuksena varmaan että on helpompi kuljetusta varten löysätä ohjaamo, ilman että laakeri löystyy. 

Kysymys on vaan sellainen että onko muilla ollut ongelmaa että laakeri ei pysy kireellä, pyörällä ajettu muutama satakilsaa. Kokeiltu pestä stemmi, spacerit ja ruoto rasvanpoistolla, ei apua. Löystyi ihan muutaman kilsan ajolla. Nyt laitoin uudet kitkatahnat mutta odotukset ei ole korkealla.

https://www.canyon.com/dw/image/v2/B...3-4.jpg?sw=705

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Yritäpä kirisää rengas uudelleen puolen tunnin päästä ja vasta sitten tielle, hiilariputki on elastinen.

Satayks syytä tähän liukumaan voi olla tämän lisäksi...

----------


## Qilty

> Yritäpä kirisää rengas uudelleen puolen tunnin päästä ja vasta sitten tielle, hiilariputki on elastinen.
> 
> Satayks syytä tähän liukumaan voi olla tämän lisäksi...



Pitää kokeilla. Nyt pysyi tuon vajaan 6km työmatkan kireällä, eli valoa on tunnelin päässä. Sitähän ohje ei kerro että kuinka kireällä sen renkaan kuuluu olla, aika hentosesti olen laittanut kun se pultti taitaa olla m1 ja työkalu torx7

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> No grail cf on eri ja luultavasti ainakin jossain aerotangoissa on varmaan sama, eli ihan alimmaisena on lukitusrengas joka löysätään mukana tulevalla avaimella ennen top capin kiristystä. Systeemin ajatuksena varmaan että on helpompi kuljetusta varten löysätä ohjaamo, ilman että laakeri löystyy. 
> 
> Kysymys on vaan sellainen että onko muilla ollut ongelmaa että laakeri ei pysy kireellä, pyörällä ajettu muutama satakilsaa. Kokeiltu pestä stemmi, spacerit ja ruoto rasvanpoistolla, ei apua. Löystyi ihan muutaman kilsan ajolla. Nyt laitoin uudet kitkatahnat mutta odotukset ei ole korkealla.
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/dw/image/v2/B...3-4.jpg?sw=705
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Kuituisessa Ultimatessa on tuollainen. Toki maantiepyörässä rasitus voi olla erilainen kun gravellissa, mutta ei tuo ainakaan omassa käytössä koko kesänä mihinkään löystynyt.





> Pitää kokeilla. Nyt pysyi tuon vajaan 6km työmatkan  kireällä, eli valoa on tunnelin päässä. Sitähän ohje ei kerro että  kuinka kireällä sen renkaan kuuluu olla, aika hentosesti olen laittanut  kun se pultti taitaa olla m1 ja työkalu torx7
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Ainakin Ultimatessa on momentti merkitty siihen renkaaseen. 2Nm näkyy olevan.

----------


## paaton

Onko siellä canyonissa käpyä? Tosi monissa ei ole tuollaista lainkaan, eikä tietysti sitten sitä kiristystäkään stemmin päällä.

Stemmi löystyy röykkyisessä ajossa jos expanderi ei tue riittävän hyvin stemmin ja laakerin kohdalta.

----------


## Jabadabado

Kovin on vaikeaa uuden pyörän ostaminen Aeroad CF SLX 8 Di2 vaihteillä olisi ajatuksissa hommata ensi kesäksi mutta eihän noita ole kyseisiä malleja ole saanut useampaan kuukauteen, tosin samanlainen saatavuusongelma tuntuu olevan lähes kaikilla pyörillä jota on tullut katselluksi, no toivotaan että pian tulisi tän 2022 vuoden mallit myyntiin ja pyöriä alkaisi taas saamaan vähän helpommalla. Mikäs komponentti (pula) se on mikä pahiten tuota pyörien saatavuutta nyt oikeasti huonontaa?

----------


## Qilty

> Kuituisessa Ultimatessa on tuollainen. Toki maantiepyörässä rasitus voi olla erilainen kun gravellissa, mutta ei tuo ainakaan omassa käytössä koko kesänä mihinkään löystynyt.
> 
> 
> Ainakin Ultimatessa on momentti merkitty siihen renkaaseen. 2Nm näkyy olevan.



Tänks. En tajunnut sitä rengasta katella lähemmin vaikka se kädessä olikin. 

Luulen että oli joku vaseliini/asennusrasva uinut sinne stemmin väliin. Kun otin sillon jouluna pyörän pahvilaatikosta niin sitä rasvaa oli pitkin emäputkea. Eilen kun putsasin vanhat mähmät pois ja laitoin kitkatahnaa väliin niin kesti ainakin pidempään, toisin sanoen pääsin töihin eikä ollut löysällä. Katotaan pääsenkö myös kotiin. Kertaalleen löysäsin ja kiristin sen renkaan tossa päivällä.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Onko siellä canyonissa käpyä? Tosi monissa ei ole tuollaista lainkaan, eikä tietysti sitten sitä kiristystäkään stemmin päällä.
> 
> Stemmi löystyy röykkyisessä ajossa jos expanderi ei tue riittävän hyvin stemmin ja laakerin kohdalta.



On käpy. Ja lisäks on vielä yläpäässä sellainen tukikaulus siellä ruodon sisällä, käpy kun on aika syvällä, laakerin kohdalla.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Kovin on vaikeaa uuden pyörän ostaminen Aeroad CF SLX 8 Di2 vaihteillä olisi ajatuksissa hommata ensi kesäksi mutta eihän noita ole kyseisiä malleja ole saanut useampaan kuukauteen, tosin samanlainen saatavuusongelma tuntuu olevan lähes kaikilla pyörillä jota on tullut katselluksi, no toivotaan että pian tulisi tän 2022 vuoden mallit myyntiin ja pyöriä alkaisi taas saamaan vähän helpommalla. Mikäs komponentti (pula) se on mikä pahiten tuota pyörien saatavuutta nyt oikeasti huonontaa?



Tuon mun Grail cf 7 etapin hinta nousi 500€ kun tuli uudet värit. Eli kannattaa varautua että aeroadia koskee sama.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

> Tänks. En tajunnut sitä rengasta katella lähemmin vaikka se kädessä olikin. 
> 
> Luulen että oli joku vaseliini/asennusrasva uinut sinne stemmin väliin. Kun otin sillon jouluna pyörän pahvilaatikosta niin sitä rasvaa oli pitkin emäputkea. Eilen kun putsasin vanhat mähmät pois ja laitoin kitkatahnaa väliin niin kesti ainakin pidempään, toisin sanoen pääsin töihin eikä ollut löysällä. Katotaan pääsenkö myös kotiin. Kertaalleen löysäsin ja kiristin sen renkaan tossa päivällä.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Ainakin omassani piti taistella renkulan ja kävyn kanssa että sen sai toimimaan oikealla lailla. Semmoinen vaan tuli mieleen että onkohan se expanderi ehjä? Tai lähinnä se kumiluttero siinä ympärillä. Vai onko fillarissas joku erilainen?

----------


## Qilty

> Ainakin omassani piti taistella renkulan ja kävyn kanssa että sen sai toimimaan oikealla lailla. Semmoinen vaan tuli mieleen että onkohan se expanderi ehjä? Tai lähinnä se kumiluttero siinä ympärillä. Vai onko fillarissas joku erilainen?



No sitä käpyä ei saa ulos kun on se tukikaulus siellä ruodon sisällä, mutta ylhäältä katsottuna se vaikuttaisi ihan sellaiselta alumiiniselta. 

Oli tosiaan taas löysä kun ajoi töistä kotiin. Alkaa jo ohuesti vatuttaa. Tarvii nyt kuitenkin laskea käpyä hieman ja vaihtaa Carbon Juicen tahnaan kun tuo canyonin oli aika litkua. Sillä laskea käpyä kun top capin pultissa on holkki, ettei varmasti vaan pohjaa siihen.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Jotenkin tämä löystyminen liittyy siihen lukitusrenkaaseen. Illalla taas ihmettelin ja kiristelin. Aamulla työmatkan jälkeen löysä, tarkistin että top cap ei ole löysällä(eli käpy ei luista), sit löysäsin vaan sen lukitusrenkaan niin välys hävisi. 

Voisko olla niin että tuolla röykkysillä kelveillä tulee sellasia voimia emäputkeen että pääsee vetämään lukitusrengasta ylöspäin, mutta ei sellaisia voimia että se palautuisi alas?

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

Taisin omani tehdä niin että löysäsin expanderia hiukan, painoin sen palikan lujasti paikkaansa ja kiristin momenttiin. Seuraavaksi sitten expanderin tiukkaus ja viimeisenä stemmi topcäppineen. Spacereitähän minulla ei ole välissä. Järjestys saattoi olla myöskin niin että stemmin ja expanderin kiristysjärjestys oli päinvastainen. 
Ei sen kyllä ihan pienestä röykytyksestä pitäisi löystyä. Tuon välyksen poistaminen oli ainakin omalla kohdalla tasan kiinni kiristysjärjestyksestä. Grail voi olla eri tapaus siltikin vaikka samaa osaa siellä on. Tosin tuo tukikaulus on minulle aivan uusi asia tai en vaan hoksaa kupletin juonta.

----------


## Qilty

> Taisin omani tehdä niin että löysäsin expanderia hiukan, painoin sen palikan lujasti paikkaansa ja kiristin momenttiin. Seuraavaksi sitten expanderin tiukkaus ja viimeisenä stemmi topcäppineen. Spacereitähän minulla ei ole välissä. Järjestys saattoi olla myöskin niin että stemmin ja expanderin kiristysjärjestys oli päinvastainen. 
> Ei sen kyllä ihan pienestä röykytyksestä pitäisi löystyä. Tuon välyksen poistaminen oli ainakin omalla kohdalla tasan kiinni kiristysjärjestyksestä. Grail voi olla eri tapaus siltikin vaikka samaa osaa siellä on. Tosin tuo tukikaulus on minulle aivan uusi asia tai en vaan hoksaa kupletin juonta.



Ei ole aina ihan pientä röykytystä, mutta mun mielestä ei pitäisi löystyä oikein mistään. Mä olen kokeillut kaikkia kiristysjärjestyksiä.

Canyon ohjeessa 1.lukkorengas löysälle, 2.top cap 2nm, 3.lukkorengas kireelle(momenttia ei kerrota), 4.stemmistä ensin molemmat 4nm ja sit 7nm.
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/support...ide-grail.html

Nyt tosiaan edellisen löystymisen jälkeen en tehnyt muuta kuin kokeilin sormilla onko top cap löysä, sen jälkeen vain löysäsin lukkorenkaan ja välys poistui sillä. Sitten kiristin ihan vähän lukkorenkaan pulttia.

Toinen mitä mietin, on se "knock block" renkula siellä crown racen päällä/tilalla. 

Kuvassa lukkorengas on #35 ja siinä on siis varmaan m1 pultti millä se puristuu ruotoon.


Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

En oikeastaan edes halua tietää miten nämä canyonin systeemit on tarkoitettu toimimaan.

----------


## Qilty

> En oikeastaan edes halua tietää miten nämä canyonin systeemit on tarkoitettu toimimaan.



Sama. Mut olis kiva että neljän tonnin pyörässä pysyis hytti kireällä. Seuraavaksi taidan kokeilla että en kiristä sitä lukkorengasta ollenkaan.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Sama. Mut olis kiva että neljän tonnin pyörässä pysyis hytti kireällä. Seuraavaksi taidan kokeilla että en kiristä sitä lukkorengasta ollenkaan.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Kannattaa nyt tutkia tuon hässäkän toimintaperiaate. Normi keulahan ei käytännössä voi löystyä, jos expanderi on pitkä, riittävän tukeva ja oikeassa kohdassa.

----------


## Qilty

No se on ihan normi. Tuo lukkorengas on luultavasti vain helpottamassa kuljetusta, ei pääse koko paketti purkeemaan kun ohjaamon ottaa pois. Monesti "normaalissa" systeemissä se ensimmäinen rinkula mikä tulee ylälaakerin päälle, on tiukka siihen ruotoon. Näin ainakin kaikissa omissa ollu.

Ehkä se lukkorengas ei saa olla ainakaan liian kireällä, kaikki osat kuitenkin kuitua jolloin ne elää ajossa. Sit se lukkorengas jääkin kantamaan ja ohjaukseen tulee pieni välys. Tämä on mun veikkaus koska pelkällä lukkorenkaan löystämisellä välys katosi.

Täytyy kysyä canyonilta, vaikka vastaus varmaan on että vie huoltoon.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Emmä nyt tiedä. Onhan tuossa aika montaa kohta millä paketti pidetään kasassa. Lukkorengas, stemmin pultit ja normi expanderi + korkki.

----------


## paaton

Ja ainoastaan stemmi on se mikä pitää laakerin oikeasti kasassa. Jos stemmi ei pääse luistamaan niin laakerointi ei voi väljistyäkkään.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Jos välystä ilmestyy aina uudestaan kiristyksen jälkeen, niin expanderin on noustava hieman kaulaputken sisällä. Stemmin kiristyspalan, ohjeessa oranssi?, on luistettava.

(Sellainen teoreettinen vaihtoehto, että laakerit eivät asetu suoraan)

----------


## paaton

> .
> Ehkä se lukkorengas ei saa olla ainakaan liian kireällä, kaikki osat kuitenkin kuitua jolloin ne elää ajossa. Sit se lukkorengas jääkin kantamaan ja ohjaukseen tulee pieni välys. Tämä on mun veikkaus koska pelkällä lukkorenkaan löystämisellä välys katosi.
> 
> Täytyy kysyä canyonilta, vaikka vastaus varmaan on että vie huoltoon.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Voi pitää paikkaansa, jos sydeemi näyttää normaalilta.

----------


## paaton

> Jos välystä ilmestyy aina uudestaan kiristyksen jälkeen, niin expanderin on noustava hieman kaulaputken sisällä. Stemmin kiristyspalan, ohjeessa oranssi?, on luistettava.
> 
> (Sellainen teoreettinen vaihtoehto, että laakerit eivät asetu suoraan)



Niin tai stemmin on luistettava. Se expanderi saa luistella minne vaan.

----------


## Qilty

> Niin tai stemmin on luistettava. Se expanderi saa luistella minne vaan.



Miten sä sit selität sen että välys katoaa heti kun lukkorenkaan löysää? Mihinkään muualle ei siis kosketa. Tuskin se luistanut stemmi takaisin valuu. Ja se on Juicy lubesin tahnalla, se on sellasta jäykähköä ja karheeta. Oikeestihan sen pitäs pysyä millä vaan, ei toi mitään avaruustiedettä ole

Tuo laakereiden suuntaus voi toki olla kans. 

Olen kokeillut myös kiristää kaikilla tavoin, rengas ilmassa, painoa vaakaputkella, ilman rengasta...olen jopa kiristäny kerran pakkasessa noi, kesken lenkin.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Pyöriikse vapaasti ja ahdistamatta kiristettynä reunasta reunaan?

----------


## Qilty

> ^Pyöriikse vapaasti ja ahdistamatta kiristettynä reunasta reunaan?



Pyörii juu. Vanhassa pyörässä oli yksi keula/stemmi combo mikä kanssa löystyi, siinä käpy ei pitänyt. Mutta tässä kun tuntuis että käpy ei ainakaan luista. Täytyy alkaa ottamaan syvyysmittaa siitä aina kun joutuu kiristelemään...

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

Jos käpy pysyy paikallaan, niin en osaa kuvitella, että stemmikään voisi mitenkään luistaa. Ja tuo kiristysrinkulan löystäminen, jotenkin ajatus veisi siihen, että jokin on vino, tai että jossakin on joku purse tai klöntti.

----------


## paaton

> Miten sä sit selität sen että välys katoaa heti kun lukkorenkaan löysää? Mihinkään muualle ei siis kosketa. Tuskin se luistanut stemmi takaisin valuu. Ja se on Juicy lubesin tahnalla, se on sellasta jäykähköä ja karheeta. Oikeestihan sen pitäs pysyä millä vaan, ei toi mitään avaruustiedettä ole
> 
> Tuo laakereiden suuntaus voi toki olla kans. 
> 
> Olen kokeillut myös kiristää kaikilla tavoin, rengas ilmassa, painoa vaakaputkella, ilman rengasta...olen jopa kiristäny kerran pakkasessa noi, kesken lenkin.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Kai kirit sen lukkorenkaan vasta aivan viimeiseksi kun asensit tuon viime kerralla? Noin tekisin itse, jos siellä on normi käpy.

----------


## Föhn

Kurkkaappa pellin alle

----------


## paaton

Jos se käpy on sellainen kumiluttero, niin sinnehhän jää jännitys. Eli just sen kiristysrenkaan löysäys ja uudelleen kiristäminen riittää poistamaan välyksen.

Mutta se syy on edelleen tuossa luistavassa stemmissä. Ja stemmi jää nyt kiristysrenkaan löysäyksen jälkeen edelleen"ylös". 

Se stemmi ei pääse koskaan luistamaan, jos alla on normaali pitkä käpy, joka tulee laakeriin asti

----------


## paaton

> Kurkkaappa pellin alle



Hässäkkä.

----------


## Föhn

Ultimatessa se on ainakin tollanen. Miten lie sitten Grailissa?

----------


## Qilty

> Kurkkaappa pellin alle



Tuo on se knock blockin rajoitin.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

> Hässäkkä.



Niin mikähän tuo kiristys sitten on?

----------


## Föhn

OOkkei. Olit nopsa

----------


## Qilty

> Jos se käpy on sellainen kumiluttero, niin sinnehhän jää jännitys. Eli just sen kiristysrenkaan löysäys ja uudelleen kiristäminen riittää poistamaan välyksen.
> 
> Mutta se syy on edelleen tuossa luistavassa stemmissä. Ja stemmi jää nyt kiristysrenkaan löysäyksen jälkeen edelleen"ylös". 
> 
> Se stemmi ei pääse koskaan luistamaan, jos alla on normaali pitkä käpy, joka tulee laakeriin asti



En tiedä tosta kumilutterosta mutta reijästä katsottuna se on kokonaan alumiinia, tuossa Föhnin kuvassa on mustat reunat. Siksi en siis tiedä kun sitä ei saa ulos ilman että jollain vetää sen tukiholkin pois ensin. Täytyy napata kuva kun seuraavaks taas ihmettelee.



Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Jos käpy pysyy paikallaan, niin en osaa kuvitella, että stemmikään voisi mitenkään luistaa. Ja tuo kiristysrinkulan löystäminen, jotenkin ajatus veisi siihen, että jokin on vino, tai että jossakin on joku purse tai klöntti.



Joo, ja lisäksi se kihnuttaa ajossa sitä kireetä lukkorengasta ylöspäin. Se lukkorengas on vielä tosi kapea, ihan max 5mm. Eli se ainakin helposti pääsee menemään vinoon, varsinkin kun sekin käytännössä joustaa sen kiristys sydeemin ansiosta.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Kai kirit sen lukkorenkaan vasta aivan viimeiseksi kun asensit tuon viime kerralla? Noin tekisin itse, jos siellä on normi käpy.



Kokeillut myös näin, vaikka canyonin ohje käskee tehdä sen ennen stemmin kiristystä

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Ultimatessa se on ainakin tollanen. Miten lie sitten Grailissa?



Mjoo... Jos sinne saa kunnollisen pitkän expanderin sisään, niin ongelmat poistuvat.

Spessuhan juuri asennutti kaikkiin sl7 malleihin sellaisen megapitkän mallin.

----------


## Föhn

Tuollainen keskustelun pätkä tuli vastaan. Jossain oli kattavamminkin mut hukkasin sen prkle!
https://www.reddit.com/r/CanyonBikes...et_adjustment/

----------


## Qilty

Sen verran voin paljastaa että telineeseen en ole jaksanut pyörää virittää ja purkaa koko keulaa(johtuen asumisratkaisusta rakennusaikana). Eli eteisen lattialla on tapahtunu huoltotyöt. Varmaan tarvii hakea teline sisään....

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

Ai tämän?

----------


## paaton

Tuolla tukiholkilla on varmaan haettu samaa kuin pitkällä expanderilla. Kaiketi liimattu kiinni?

----------


## paaton

> Ai tämän?



Ei  :Hymy:

----------


## Föhn

No katoppas, patentille jatkopatentti.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> No katoppas, patentille jatkopatentti.




Joo, kunnon jenkkikorjaus. 

Siellä on kaljamahaiset eläkelläiset ajaneet täyden spaceripinkan kanssa monttuun ja kaulaputki mennyt katki. Korjaustapana sitten niin pitkä expanderi, että tuo toimii tasan kaikilla. Ois vielä rosterista tehty varulta.

----------


## Föhn

Factorin Ostrossa on alumiininen sleeve hässäkkä edessä vissiin vähän samasta syystä. No, siellä voi weight weenies Tarmacci kuskeilla seota puntarit. Mulla on tollanen linkkaamani expander ilman tuota lisäpatenttia ja sehän piruvie vie yöunet keventäjiltä. Painaa sen liki 30g ja entäpäs sitte kun tuo pidennystötterö lisätään kimppaan?  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> Tuolla tukiholkilla on varmaan haettu samaa kuin pitkällä expanderilla. Kaiketi liimattu kiinni?



Ehkä. Mut se on ehkä vain noin 10-15mm syvä. Sen jälkeen on tyhjää ja sit expanderi, joka on varmaa pauttiarallaa ylälaakerin kohdalla. Grailissahan on emäputki tosi lyhyt kun vaakaputki on stemmin ylätasossa.

Äsken kokeilin löysätä lukkorenkaan ja stemmin, top cap oli edelleen kireällä, eli tuskin luistaa stemmi tai käpy. Ja ei, top cap ei ole pohjannut, senkin tarkistin.

Tuo kurosen veikkaama purse jossain alkaa näyttää vahvalta vaihtoehdolta. Tai sit se lukkorengas. No nyt on todella hellästi kiristetty, se työkalukin muistuttaa sellaista mikä partakoneen mukana tulee

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Se alumiiniholkki estää tehokkaasti kaulaputken pään hajoamisen.

Kaverilta hajosi Ultimatessa noin kaulaputki.

----------


## Qilty

> Se alumiiniholkki estää tehokkaasti kaulaputken pään hajoamisen.
> 
> Kaverilta hajosi Ultimatessa noin kaulaputki.



Kävin muuten kurkkimassa top capin alle, tällä kertaa ihan valolla. Kyllä se expander on varmaan juuriki tollanen kumiluttero.

Ja sit googlasin tota knock blockia, sehän riittää että sinne on jäänyt purse/kivi/roska väliin.
https://www.canyon.com/dw/image/v2/B...1/10007139.png

Ps. Alkaa olla sen verran tekijöitä tällä työmaalla että luulis korjaantuvan.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Mä en kyllä tuosta kuvasta tajua mitään. Onko tuo alumiiniholkki kaulaputken sisällä vai rungossa kiinni? Kaulaputki on vedetty tuossa kuvassa just rungon tasolle? Tai oletko onnistunut kuvaamaan tasan pystysuorasta, ettei kaulaputken ulkonemaa nää?

----------


## Qilty

> Mä en kyllä tuosta kuvasta tajua mitään. Onko tuo alumiiniholkki kaulaputken sisällä vai rungossa kiinni? Kaulaputki on vedetty tuossa kuvassa just rungon tasolle? Tai oletko onnistunut kuvaamaan tasan pystysuorasta, ettei kaulaputken ulkonemaa nää?



Kuvassa on ohjaamo paikallaan, pelkästään top cap pois. Tuo musta missä on numerosarja, on se holkki. Alumiininvärinen on expanderi.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onko siellä kaikki osat varmasti oikeilla paikoillaan? Jos esim se laakerin keskittävä alumiinikartio on huonosti paikoillaan, tai siellä välissä on jotain niin asennus alkaa kantamaan väärästä kohtaa? Tällöin laakeri kiristyy ihan ok tuntuisesti,  mutta välys ilmestyy ihan hetkessä. Yksi maasturin laakeriasennus kerran kiusasi ennen kuin tajusin että minulta unohtui yksi pieni rengas sieltä välistä.

----------


## Qilty

> Onko siellä kaikki osat varmasti oikeilla paikoillaan? Jos esim se laakerin keskittävä alumiinikartio on huonosti paikoillaan, tai siellä välissä on jotain niin asennus alkaa kantamaan väärästä kohtaa? Tällöin laakeri kiristyy ihan ok tuntuisesti,  mutta välys ilmestyy ihan hetkessä. Yksi maasturin laakeriasennus kerran kiusasi ennen kuin tajusin että minulta unohtui yksi pieni rengas sieltä välistä.



Meinaatko sitä mikä yleensä tulee ylälaakerin ja ohjainputken "väliin"? Tässä ei sellaista ole.
Edit. Onpas, ei ollut vakuuttava kapistus, oli jotain muovia mihin on vulkanoitu kumikaulus.

Äsken purin koko keulan, aika miehekkäästi oli jotain asennusrasvaa laitettu laakerien ja rungon väliin. Putsailin suurimmat pois ja käytin tuon rajoittimenkin irti ja putsailin.

Sillehän mä en sit voi mitään jos kiinalainen on tehny laakeripesät vinoon...

Tälläinen on se lukkorengas
Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Löyty joku arvostelu grailista missä kerrotaan myös tästä lukkorenkaasta ja tosta knock blockista.

There is a separate low-profile clamp that locks the headset setting so that the stem setting does not change the bearing preload.

https://newsbeezer.com/aus/canyon-gr...st-drive-test/

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Ongelma saattaa olla tuo compression ring, se on muovia johon vulkanoitu tiivistekaulus.

https://acros-components.com/en/prod...0aAtfQEALw_wcB

Lukkorenkaassa on taas upotus tolle kaulukselle, ja veikkaan että siinä kohtaa kun tuo ekan kerran löystynyt on lukkorengas päässyt liikahtamaan ja nyt ne ei ehkä asetu enään hyvin yhteen.

https://canyon.my.salesforce.com/sfc...VIKeV8KRDWCMjA

Canyonilta laittoivat uuden(samanlaisen) tulemaan kun kysyin olisko parempaa versiota tarjolla. Täytyy kysyä fillariosasta alumiinista, ongelma voi olla tuo 1 1/4" ruoto...

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

Ongelma löyty. Laitoin top capin alle yhden 5mm spacerin niin paketti pysyi kireellä koko lenkin. Eli ruoto oli just sen verran liian pitkä että laakerin sai muka kireälle, mutta ajossa tulevat voimat sai sen pienen välyksen sinne. Kävihän toi aikasemminkin mielessä mutta ajattelin että ei kai uudessa pyörässä...ja lisäks grailissa on erilaiset spacerit stemmin alle ja päälle, ja nää päälle tulevat oli mulla edelleen pahvilaatikossa.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Kiitoksia, mukava saada kuittaus, on tätäkin tullut pohdituksi, vaikka ei ole ollut annettavana ratkaisuehdotuksia. 
Pitkää hyvää ajoikää pyörälle kuin kuskillekin!

----------


## TUbbU

Ekaa maantiepyörää hankkimassa ja koko mietityttää. Canyonin Endurace harkinnassa ja mitoilla 170/81 tarjotaan kokoja XS ja S. Kumpaan kannattaa kallistua?

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...cf-8/2736.html

----------


## Föhn

Ottaisin ässän. Noilla mitoilla. Perheen talousjohtajalla on myös S-koko. Mittojen ollessa samat noin suurinpiirtein. Kokeili pienempää muttei osannut ottaa omakseen. Minulle muutaman sentin pidempänä, koko passaisi ollen ainoastaan aavistuksen liian pieni. Ihan toimiva tuossakin koossa mutta henkilökohtaiset preferenssit puoltaa itselläni väljempää.

----------


## TUbbU

> Ottaisin ässän. Noilla mitoilla. Perheen talousjohtajalla on myös S-koko. Mittojen ollessa samat noin suurinpiirtein. Kokeili pienempää muttei osannut ottaa omakseen. Minulle muutaman sentin pidempänä, koko passaisi ollen ainoastaan aavistuksen liian pieni. Ihan toimiva tuossakin koossa mutta henkilökohtaiset preferenssit puoltaa itselläni väljempää.



Vain maastureita aiemmin omistaneena tuo vaakaputken korkeus, 78,8cm, kuulostaa melko paljolta jalan pituuteen, 81cm, verrattuna. Onko tuo vaakaputken korkeus tuossa S-koossa ongelma, vai kuvittelenko vaan turhia?

----------


## TERU

Ei riskiä vaakaputken osalta eikä muiden mittojenkaan, ei mene pieleen S kokoisena koon vuoksi, tätä Mieltä olen.

Vain jos kädet, ylävartalo muutoikin on paljon normaalia hintelämpi, sitten pienempi.

----------


## paaton

Canyoni taipuu moneen. Ottaisin itsekkin S-koon 178cm pitkänä ja sitä suosittelee myös canyon.

----------


## TUbbU

> Canyoni taipuu moneen. Ottaisin itsekkin S-koon 178cm pitkänä ja sitä suosittelee myös canyon.



Hmm, eikö Canyon suosittele 178cm pitkälle jo M-kokoa? Ainakin geometriataulukossa lukee M-koon kohdalla kuljettajan pituus: 177-184cm.

Canyonin tsätti suositteli mulle XS-kokoa.

----------


## paaton

178 on juurikin rajalla itselleni. M olisi liian korkea emäputken osalta.

Xs kuulostaa äkkiseltään minustakin järkevämmältä koolta. Liian isoa on paha pienentää. Mutta siis mitään kokemusta ei noin pienestä koosta ole.

----------


## paaton

Useimmitenhan kaksi kokoa käy rungoista. Tai ainakin näin minulle. Stemmien pituudet ja kulmat vaan käytännössä muuttuvat. Sitten jos on integroituja ohjaamoja, niin koon valinta voi olla hankalampaa.

----------


## Qilty

> Vain maastureita aiemmin omistaneena tuo vaakaputken korkeus, 78,8cm, kuulostaa melko paljolta jalan pituuteen, 81cm, verrattuna. Onko tuo vaakaputken korkeus tuossa S-koossa ongelma, vai kuvittelenko vaan turhia?



Minäkin 178/85 mitoilla osun just S ja M taitteeseen, ja jos olisin grailista ottanut M koon niin ahdasta olisi haaruksissa kun laittaa jalat maahan.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

> Hmm, eikö Canyon suosittele 178cm pitkälle jo M-kokoa? Ainakin geometriataulukossa lukee M-koon kohdalla kuljettajan pituus: 177-184cm.
> 
> Canyonin tsätti suositteli mulle XS-kokoa.



Noin tarkasti kun oma koko asettuu kahden runkokoon väliin, ei ole liian iso tai liian pieni valitsipa kummalta puolelta tahansa. Kehon mittasuhteet, oikeastaan ylävartalon mitat lienevät ratkaiseva asia ja tietenkin oma maku, minkä korkuisen emäputken tahtoo ettei stemmin alle hirveästi tarvi tavaraa...miettimistä riittää muttei kummassakaa ihan metsään mene.

----------


## JKO17

Canyon saanut nyt ilmeisesti tehtyä pääosan Aeroadin ohjain- ja satulatolppakorjauksista ja toimitettua ne asiakkaille.
Canyonin sivuilla on taas myytävänä Aeroadeja varastosta ja lyhyellä toimituksella,  mekaanisena ja sähköllä. Sähköpuolella Ultegra Di2:sta 11-v  sekä vanteina vanhaa 17 mm sisäleveyden Dt Swissiä ja uudenpaa 20 mm leveydellä, hinnat 5549 ja 5949.  Vaikutelma on että nyt tyhjennetään varastoa ja sitten tulee jo Ultegran 12.
(peruskuva sivuilla näyttää tulossa pian, mutta kun klikkaa kuvaa niin pääsee myytäviin)

----------


## Föhn

Vaan eipä halunneet myydä pelkkää runkoa.

----------


## JKO17

Mitä runkoa olit katsomassa. Lähinnä että mitkä kiekot ja voimansiirto jäisi ylimääräiseksi


Saattoi tuo Aeroadin myyntijuttu Canyonin sivustoilla olla jokin virhekin, koska kaikki mitä katsoin on jo pois myynnistä.

----------


## Föhn

CFR:rää. Joo löytyy redin kahvoilla ja satuloilla mutta ihmetyttää tuo silti. En helevetissä neljänsiä sähköisiä redejä halua.

----------


## JKO17

Ymmärsin siis väärin. Luulin että olit ostamassa/tarjoamassa Canyolille pelkän rungon ostoa jostakin valmiista pyörästä :Hymy: . 
Erikoinen ratkaisu minusta, että runkosettiin kuuluu redin kahvat ja satulat.

----------


## Föhn

No helppoa se olisi tuon puolivalmiin kanssa. Maksimissaan tunnin sisään pääsisi taluttamaan fillaria kentälle jos muut romut löytyisi käden ulottuvilta. Ainoa missä tuhraantuisi aikaa eniten on tuo pressfit.  Mut joo olisi kiva jos aeroad tarjottaisiin aina runkona. Aina pitäisi olla runko-optio olemassa. Mut ilmeisesti se ei ole niin bisnes.

----------


## paaton

Liityisikö tuo siihen aeroadin uuteen keula sydeemiin? Siis että halutaan toimittaa pyörä keula valmiiksi kasattuna? Ultimatessa ei näytä tulevan osasarjaa mukana.

----------


## Föhn

Tommosesta en oo kuulukkaa.

----------


## paaton

> Tommosesta en oo kuulukkaa.



Juu, itse en oikeastaan halua edes tietää. Tuossa aeroadissa on liian monta uutta ja epävarmaa keksintöä samassa paketissa. En oikein nää syytä haluta tuota pyörää.

----------


## JKO17

Canyonilta tullut Ultimatea myyntiin Ultegran di12:lla.
Hinnat on 50 mm:llä arc 1400:lla 4.999 eur, ja P1800:lla 4.149. Mielikuva että muutama sata euroa olisi tullut hintaa lisää 11 vaihteiseen ja viime vuodelta.
Aikaisemminkin on ollut puhetta eri merkkien hinnoitteluista, ja vaikka pyörät/rungot on erilaisia niin jos budjetti olisi 4-5 teur, niin aika vaikea tuota olisi ohittaa.
Laadukas osasarja ja vanteet, jotka jossain bike24:ssa yhteensä  varmaan jonkin verran vajaa 4 teur, jos di2:sta edes saa

----------


## paaton

Onko ultimate edelleen sitä 2017 esiteltyä mallia?

----------


## tri-nisti

Klo 16 tuli email että Aeroad SLX Di2 saatavilla ja kyllähän sitä tuli arvottua tunti pari ja ostoskorissa pyöriteltyä, kun täsmäisi hinta ja palikat aika hyvin, mahtuu 30mm rengaskin pyörimään. Sopivan kokoisena valkoiset meni ekana, mustat sitten ja sinisiä hyvin jäljellä vielä klo 18.30. Nyt jos klo 19 katsoo niin yhtäkkiä kaikki värit ja koot on 'Tulossa pian'. Ihan varmasti eivät ole myyneet kaikkia tuossa ajassa, ainahan äärikokoja on pitkäänkin myymättä ja tosiaan yli 5 kpl eli 'varastossa' oli äsken vielä monia ja monen kohdalla oli että milloin on tulossa lisää. Mikähän lie mättää Canyonilla.

----------


## Föhn

Kyllä se niin on että nopeat syö hitaat. Niin osien kuin pyörien että runkojen osalta. Tässä on nyt monta juttua mennyt sivu suun että ei oikein pysty käyttämään harkintaa jos jotakin mielii saada.

----------


## tri-nisti

Jaa onkin niin että kun menen emailin linkistä katsomaan niin on pyöriä, mutta jos muuta kautta menen niin ei ole  :Vink: .

----------


## Qilty

> Jaa onkin niin että kun menen emailin linkistä katsomaan niin on pyöriä, mutta jos muuta kautta menen niin ei ole .



Liekö se toimii sit ikäänku varauksena kun pyytää ilmoituksen? Sehän on toisaalta ihan hyvä asia jos oikeesti on pyörää ostamassa

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## tri-nisti

^Kyllä voi olla ja näkyy varastotilanne välillä lisääntyvän kun varmaan osa ostoskoreista purkautuu takaisin kun ostoa ei syystä tai toisesta tapahdukaan. Mietintää aiheuttaa että milloinkahan Aeroadiin tulee Di12 ja paljonko hinta silloin pompsahtaa? Samalla voi kyllä tulla tehonmittaus kampeen kuten on useisiin muihin malleihin tullut.

----------


## paaton

> ^Kyllä voi olla ja näkyy varastotilanne välillä lisääntyvän kun varmaan osa ostoskoreista purkautuu takaisin kun ostoa ei syystä tai toisesta tapahdukaan. Mietintää aiheuttaa että milloinkahan Aeroadiin tulee Di12 ja paljonko hinta silloin pompsahtaa? Samalla voi kyllä tulla tehonmittaus kampeen kuten on useisiin muihin malleihin tullut.



Hyvä ajatusmalli. Itse ajattelen tuota niinpäin, että canyonin on pakko myydä nuo vanhat osasarjat pois, joita jäi varastoon pyörän bugien vuoksi. Itse saattaisin pysyä aeroadista edelleen suht kaukana.

----------


## masa565

Harkinnassa Canyonin endurace, alla muutama kysymys:

-Mikä olisi hyvä rengaskoko jos ajaa 95 % asfaltilla mutta saattaa poiketa kevyellä hiekkatiellä silloin tällöin?

-Olen noin 188cm pitkä ja ajanut hieman liian pienellä aiemmin, joka tuntui ihan hyvältä. Ottaako L vai XL?

-Onko tuossa CF7 ja CF8 välillä isoa eroa? Eikö tuo 105 sarja olen ihan ok? CF8 näyttää olevan ultegra.

Masa

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Harkinnassa Canyonin endurace, alla muutama kysymys:
> 
> -Mikä olisi hyvä rengaskoko jos ajaa 95 % asfaltilla mutta saattaa poiketa kevyellä hiekkatiellä silloin tällöin?
> 
> -Olen noin 188cm pitkä ja ajanut hieman liian pienellä aiemmin, joka tuntui ihan hyvältä. Ottaako L vai XL?
> 
> -Onko tuossa CF7 ja CF8 välillä isoa eroa? Eikö tuo 105 sarja olen ihan ok? CF8 näyttää olevan ultegra.
> 
> Masa



Saman pituisena ajoin itse L-koon Enduracella. L-koko oli just sopiva, en ottaisi isompaa. Se oli kyllä edellinen malli, mutta geometriataulukon mukaan suurta muutosta ei ole tapahtunut. 30- tai 32-milliset renkaat voisi olla aika passelit tuohon käyttöön. 105 on erittäin hyvä osasarja.

----------


## kauris

- 28 mm vaikka mutta pyörässä näkyy olevan 30/32 mm vakiona millä pärjäät hyvin. 

- eikö laskurikin sano L ja jos aikaisempi ns. liian pieni on ollut hyvä niin ota tietty L.

- kiekot näkyy olevan samat eli erona tosiaan lähinnä 105 vs Ultegra. 105 on aivan pätevä osasarja jos haluaa hieman säästää hinnassa.

----------


## masa565

Ok, kiitos. Onko tuolla Enduracella mitään eroa graveliin vai onko tuo gravel? Tarvitsisin jonkun kevyehkön kulkupelin jolla voi tarvittaessa poiketa myös soratielle tai hiekalle, mutta hyvin harvoin. Mietin vielä tuota, ettei Canyonia pääse testaamaan paikan päälle. Tuleeko mieleen suositella jotain vähän vastaavaa, jota pääsisi testaamaan?

----------


## TERU

G jos soratiepainotteinen, E jos asfalttipainotteinen, tuossa ylempänä sait hyvin täydellisiä kommentteja, rohkeasti vaan tilausta sisään jos pyöränhankintapäätös on valmis. Koeajolle ei ihan hirveästi voi asettaa toiveita, pitäisi saada ajaa tonni. Vaihtoehtoja on, mutta erot pieniä kun tämän tasoisesta kyse ja Canyon on ollut hyvä valinta ollut monille palstalaisille, kehun vaikka en itse omistakaan.

----------


## masa565

Onkos kokemuksia tällaisesta? https://www.bikeshop.fi/Stevens-Bike...pSTIZOARDPROD/.   En tunne merkkiä, mutta vaikuttaisi hyvältä hinta/laadun puolesta. Canyon olisi ehdottomasti ykkösvalinta, mutta haluaisin kyllä ajaa edes kilometrin ennen valintaa.. Jos kokemuksia hyvistä kivijalkaliikkeistä, jossa oikeasti valikoimaa, nii kuuntelen.

----------


## TERU

Ei mitään kokemusta eikä pahaa sanaa, hyvän saat jos tuohon päädyt, tässä valmistajan tietoa ja jälleen varoitus liian isoon runkoon kasatun valinnasta. 
https://www.stevensbikes.de/2022/ind...=FI&lang=en_US
Jostain syystä kasvuvaraa tuppaa mieleen valinnassa, vaikka kasvukausi olis jo päättynyt, ehkä johtuu henkisen kasvun jatkumisen tunteesta.

----------


## jalkkis

Hmm, Testasin Stevensin kokokalkulaattoria. Itse kun olen pitkäkinttuinen (180/88) niin tuo tarjosi kokoa 58. Minusta ihan liian suuri. 56 olis sekin pitkähkö, 54 pituus ok, mutta jää jo aika matalaksi 77cm satulankorkeudella.

Eli, ilman muuta testiajoon, jos vaan mahdollista.

----------


## TERU

Kun kuskin mitoitus on vähän erikoisempi, pitää taulukoiden kanssa olla tarkkana. Se on vähän hassua, että pitkäkinttuisen kuin lyhytkinttuisenkin tulisi valita pienempi runko kuin kokonaispituuden perusteella suosittellaan. Pitkäkinttuisella tuota droppia sitten kehkeytyy ja stemmin alle jää tavaraa, lyhytkinttuiselle stemmin pidennys auttaa. 
Noin nyrkkisääntönä.

----------


## masa565

Tuleeko mieleen paikkoja, joissa pääsisi koeajamaan Giant Defyta esim?

----------


## tri-nisti

Aeroad tilattu ja tulee jo ensi viikolla  :Hymy: . Traineriin vaan kiinni ja testaamaan että riittäkö L, olen aivan L/XL rajalla. 30 päivää on aikaa palauttaa että kyllä siinä ehtii koeajon tekemään. Kysyin kyllä omalta pyöräseuralta olisiko löytynyt sovituspyörää keltään mutta hiljaista oli.

----------


## kauris

Miesten mallit on omaan silmään vähän tylsän värisiä mutta asti että tää naisten cf 8 olis hieno. M-koko eli naisten suurin saattais olla meikäläiselle ihan passeli. Ei silleen että olisin edes uutta maantiepyörää ostamassa. 
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...ts-section-tab

----------


## TERU

Tyypillisen maantiepyörän mitoitus kaikilta osin antaa parhaimillaan parhaimman ajoasennon, etenkin kun ei kovin suuria muutoksia osiin tarvitsisi tehdä. Radonin osaluettelo kertoo miten eri runkokoot kasataan sopivaksi - oletetun tulevan kuskin koon mukaan, kampien pituus, stemmin pituus ja tangon leveys. Osaluettelossa kertovat valitut osat.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/radon-spire-disc-9.0-2
Kohtuullinen stemmin pituuden muutos ei huononna ajettavuutta. Nykyisin Canyon ei noita osien mittoja taida kertoa, saaneeko noita tehtaalta?

----------


## kauris

Kyllä Canyon ilmoittaa ne sivuillaan. Kohdassa komponenttien geometria. Löytyy kullekin koolle mm. kammen pituus ja ohjaamon mitat luvuissa ensimmäinen luku taitaa olla stemmin pituus ja jälkimmäinen ohjaustangon leveys.

----------


## tri-nisti

Aeroad tuli ja eihän se kovin hyvin alkanut, toinen jarruletku valmiiksi poikki ohjaustangon liitoksen kohdalta. Eipä niitä letkuja ole kai suunniteltu kovin tiukoille mutkille vedettäväksi, että mitenhän lie tulevat kestämään esim. jos reissuja varten tangon laittaa kuljetusasentoon. Myös ohjaus on kovin tahmea ja kahisee. Onneksi on vielä hiihtokelit...

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Aeroad tuli ja eihän se kovin hyvin alkanut, toinen jarruletku valmiiksi poikki ohjaustangon liitoksen kohdalta. Eipä niitä letkuja ole kai suunniteltu kovin tiukoille mutkille vedettäväksi, että mitenhän lie tulevat kestämään esim. jos reissuja varten tangon laittaa kuljetusasentoon. Myös ohjaus on kovin tahmea ja kahisee. Onneksi on vielä hiihtokelit...



Ei muuta kuin reklamaatiota. Fillari pitää asiakkaalle tulla moitteettomassa kunnossa, tuossa asiassa ei ole joustamisen varaa.

----------


## tri-nisti

Kyllä on rekkula sisässä. Nyt vaan jännitetään että pitääkö lähettää vai koitetaanko korjata jossain paikallisessa.

----------


## Qilty

> Kyllä on rekkula sisässä. Nyt vaan jännitetään että pitääkö lähettää vai koitetaanko korjata jossain paikallisessa.



Ainakin mun liian pitkän ohjausputken lyhennys olis käynyt paikallisessa. Kuittia vastaan olis tullut rahat takas. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## JKO17

Canyon aeroadit canyonin outletissä.
Muutama satasen alelle

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/outlet-...start=0&sz=48n

----------


## kauris

Niissä on varmaan jarruletku poikki  :Vink:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Niissä on varmaan jarruletku poikki



Ja rahinaa laakereissa.

----------


## Föhn

> Canyon aeroadit canyonin outletissä.
> Muutama satasen alelle
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/outlet-...start=0&sz=48n



No olis edes pelkkä runko niin nappia painais.

----------


## samii81

> Canyon aeroadit canyonin outletissä.
> Muutama satasen alelle
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/outlet-...start=0&sz=48n



Kiitos tästä. Sieltä lähti aeroad cf sl 8 s koossa ja offbluena. Toki go by biken kautta tilaus. Joten voi olla että joku kerkeää napata välistä. Kuukausi kaupalla odottanu että pääsis tilaamaan. ????

----------


## JKO17

^ toivottavasti saat pyörän, ja siinä on jarruletkut kunnossa ja rahinattomat laakerit

----------


## k.t.s.

Löytyykö 2020 malliin Aeroadiin matalampaa "prikkaa" tuon ohjaamon alle, 
Siis tätä kuusiokololla kiristettävää mallia.
Ja onko tässä pakko käytettää tätä kiristettävää mallia, 2016 mallissa onnistui vaihtamaan matalamman ei kiristettävän tilalle.
Canyonilta ei ole vastausta kuulunut.

----------


## Qilty

> Löytyykö 2020 malliin Aeroadiin matalampaa "prikkaa" tuon ohjaamon alle, 
> Siis tätä kuusiokololla kiristettävää mallia.
> Ja onko tässä pakko käytettää tätä kiristettävää mallia, 2016 mallissa onnistui vaihtamaan matalamman ei kiristettävän tilalle.
> Canyonilta ei ole vastausta kuulunut.



Siis tuo kiristettävä, ainakin grailissa jää spacerin sisään. Voihan tuon jättää kokonaan poiskin, sen virka on pitää vaan paketti kasassa esim matkustaessa jos pyöstästä irrotetaan ohjaamo. 

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

^ pitää se paskat pois laakerista. Ainakin tuossa mun aeroadin ja ultimaten ohjaamon ja rungon välisessä ”prikassa” on tollanen heltta. Kaiken lisäksi se kapenee ylöspäin joten melkoinen rikka pitää olla jotta peittää sen ylälaakerin. Jos nyt yhtään ymmärsin mitä tässä edes tarkoitettiin. CF SL: ssä se on ^ kuvatunlainen. CF SLX ja CFR sitten erilainen. Viistonmallinen. Ainakin nykyisissä. Aeroadin ja ultimaten tuon kokkareen korkeusero on muutama milli. Aeroadissa ollen korkeampi. Mutta cnyonilta löytyy pyöreäkin malli. Tuon korkeutta en tiedä mutten usko kovin paljoa eroavan.

----------


## Qilty

Viestissä #3951 on kuva cf grailin lukitusrenkaasta. Ja se ei ainakaan estä minkään sonnan menemistä mihinkään. Jos siis tuosta osasta kysyjä puhui.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

Tuota kai tarkoitettiin.

----------


## Qilty

> Tuota kai tarkoitettiin.



Aaa. No juu, tuohan on aika iso mollukka, enää en ihmettele miks pitäs saada matalempi

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Föhn

Aeroadissa toi on n.17mm korkea, Ultimatessa n.13mm. Ja jotkut laittaa tohon päälle vielä läjän noita spacereita.

----------


## Föhn

Tollanen se on nurjalta puolelta

----------


## k.t.s.

Nyt tuli Canyonilta vastaus :

Tähän malliin meillä ei ole vielä tarjolla matalampaa "transition platea", eli sitä alinta spaceriä, joka on runkoa vasten.

----------


## Föhn

Okei, haluat siis ohjaamon suoraan laakerin päälle? Noin suurinpiirtein? Saako kysyä että miksi moinen?Eli mikä ohjaamo ja mikä fillarin malli. Saatan pystyä auttaa.

----------


## Qilty

> Nyt tuli Canyonilta vastaus :
> 
> Tähän malliin meillä ei ole vielä tarjolla matalampaa "transition platea", eli sitä alinta spaceriä, joka on runkoa vasten.



Voiko sen jättää pois? Grailissa tuo tiiviste oli erillinen, kaivan sen kun kerkeän niin voi laittaa kuvan.

Siis jos tuon transition platen tehtävä on sama kun grailissa, eli pitää laakerit asemissaan myös kun ohjaamo on irti, niin se ei kyllä ole välttämätön. Stemmi sen paketin kuitenkin kireellä pitää.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Kyse on siis tällaisesta osasta edellisen vuosimallin aeroadiin.

https://www.canyon.com/en-us/gear/co...ap/123758.html

Se alkuperäinen ylälaakerin päälyshän on törkeän paksu kikkare.

----------


## k.t.s.

> Voiko sen jättää pois? Grailissa tuo tiiviste oli erillinen, kaivan sen kun kerkeän niin voi laittaa kuvan.
> 
> Siis jos tuon transition platen tehtävä on sama kun grailissa, eli pitää laakerit asemissaan myös kun ohjaamo on irti, niin se ei kyllä ole välttämätön. Stemmi sen paketin kuitenkin kireellä pitää.
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Tämä onkin aika mielenkiintoinen tarina.
Tässä vielä lisätarkennus Canyonilta aiheeseen kun lähetin tuon allaolevan kuvan : 

Kuten mainitsimmekin jo tälle Aeroadille (R087), joka sinulla on, ei ole saatavilla vastaavaa osaa ainakaan vielä. 
Lähettämäsi kuvat ovat osasta, jotka sopivat malliin R28.

----------


## k.t.s.

> Okei, haluat siis ohjaamon suoraan laakerin päälle? Noin suurinpiirtein? Saako kysyä että miksi moinen?Eli mikä ohjaamo ja mikä fillarin malli. Saatan pystyä auttaa.



Ohjaamoa siis pitäisi saada hieman alemmaksi.
Canyon Aeroad CF SL 2020 (R087)
Ohjaamo CP10

----------


## paaton

Minä olen kyllä luullut, että levyjarrullinen ja vannejarrullinen ovat pitkälti samalla rungolla, mutta ilmeisesti tuo headsettikin on sitten muuttunut.

----------


## JKO17

Canyonilta tulleet "uudet" aeroadit,
mm
sähköisellä Sram Rivalilla  5.199
Ultegra di2 6.749

muistaakseni aeimmin ultegra di2:lla vajaa 6 teur, nyt mukana tehonmittaus 4 iiii mutta hinnannousua tullut

https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/road-bi...aeroad-cf-slx/

----------


## JKO17

Aeroadin hinnat julkaisusta lähtien/viimeisimmän puolentoista vuoden aikana nousseet mikä ei ole yllätys. Hinnannousu on kuitenkin kohdentunut eri malleihin aika erillä lailla.
Uudet Shimanon sähköiset on nostaneet po. pyörien hintoja aika tuntuvasti suhteessa muihin malleihin. Veikkaan että johtuu osittain komponenttien hinnoista mutta  myös kysynnästä. 


Saksan hinnat noin suunnilleen 2020 lopusta tähän päivään

Ainoa mekaaninen on nyt ultegra, ja sen hinta on nousut noin 5 %. 3700 -> 4000, eli aika maltillinen
SLX Force e-tap 5.300 --> 6.300
SLX Ultegra di2  5.000 --> 6.500
CFR Red 8.000-->9.000
CFR DA   7.500-->9.200

----------


## paaton

Niin uusi di2 ja uudet dt kiekot. Taitaa tehdä jo 1,5ke

----------


## JKO17

Kyllä näinkin, mutta sellainen vaikutelma että sähköiset ultegra ja force Aeroadit nousseet  koko Canyon mallistossa poikkeuksellisen paljon verrattuna esim. Ultimaten sähkövaihteisiin.  
Aeroad ultegran di2:lla ei minusta ole enää "halpa" niin kuin se on ollut tähän asti, toisaalta ei sen tarvitsekaan olla.
Edelleen Canyonin maantiemallistossa  mm. Ultimate SL:t  Rivalin etapilla ja ultegra di2:lla ovat aika kuluttajaystävällisesti hinnoiteltuja

----------


## paaton

> Kyllä näinkin, mutta sellainen vaikutelma että sähköiset ultegra ja force Aeroadit nousseet  koko Canyon mallistossa poikkeuksellisen paljon verrattuna esim. Ultimaten sähkövaihteisiin.  
> Aeroad ultegran di2:lla ei minusta ole enää "halpa" niin kuin se on ollut tähän asti, toisaalta ei sen tarvitsekaan olla.
> Edelleen Canyonin maantiemallistossa  mm. Ultimate SL:t  Rivalin etapilla ja ultegra di2:lla ovat aika kuluttajaystävällisesti hinnoiteltuja



Niinno taitaa se ultimate olla jo sen viisi vuotta vanha pyörä. Tuon täytyy jo näkyäkkin hinnassa.

----------


## JKO17

Kyllä se näkyykin:
- ultegra di2 12 vaihteinen
- dt swiss arc 1400 kiekot
-4 iii tehonmittaus ja contin gp 5000:t sekä Selle Italian satula ja canyonin integroitu ohjaamo
niin ei siinä rungolle enää paljoa jää,  muutama sata euroa

Ei tämä välttämättä ole oikea tapa miettiä hintaa, mutta jotain se osoittaa kuitenkin.


lisäys: ja pyörä on se 4.999 euron hintainen ultimate aero

----------


## JKO17

Uudesta Canyon ultimatesta? tuollainen kuva. Uusi ultimate on toukokuussa myös lisätty UCI:n listoille, eli kait sellainen on tulossa

----------


## JKO17

Uudesta Ultimatesta vähän lisää kuvaa (lyhyt videopätkä).
Integroitu, rengastilaa lisää, olisiko vähän aeromuotoilua
https://twitter.com/matosvelo/status...Al-eHk4VJoQKFg

----------


## kurvaaja

Canyon Endurace CF vm. 2019. Onko tuo keskiön alla oleva musta "lätkä" tarkoitettu irroitettavaksi (ja jos kyllä, niin millä tekniikalla)? Ei ihan helposti tuntunut lähtevän ja en uskaltanut isompaa väkivaltaa käyttää. Pitäisi vaihdevaijeri vaihtaa ja en meinaa millään saada pujotettua, niin ajattelin pääsisikö tuota kautta hieman auttamaan...

----------


## ViP

Lähtee irti, mutta on melko tiukassa. Vanhat vaihdevaijerit olitkin jo ilmeisesti irrottanut?

Tuon mustan palikan toisella puolella on kaksi "putkea", minkä läpi molemmat vaihdevaijerit menevät. Kireällä oleva vaihdevaijeri siis vetää tuota palikkaa runkoa kohti.

----------


## Lukija5

Canoynilla tilausajat ja toimitusajat... DHL:ltä surkeaa toimintaa. 2 viikkoa heillä jumissa.  Tilattu toukokuussa, lähtenyt 31.5 Canyonilta, yli melkein 2 viikkoa jumissa  Saksassa, ja nyt Suomessa vihdoin. Ei vielä toimitettu.

----------


## kurvaaja

> Lähtee irti, mutta on melko tiukassa. Vanhat vaihdevaijerit olitkin jo ilmeisesti irrottanut?
> 
> Tuon mustan palikan toisella puolella on kaksi "putkea", minkä läpi molemmat vaihdevaijerit menevät. Kireällä oleva vaihdevaijeri siis vetää tuota palikkaa runkoa kohti.



Takavaihdevaijeri irti, mutta ilmeisesti pitää siis irroittaa myös etuvaihtajan vaijeri? Saakohan noita "palikoita" uusia, jos onnistuu rikkomaan irroittaessa... Vai onko mahdollisesti jotain muuta vippaskonstia tuon takavaihdevaijerin vaihtamiseeen?

----------


## paaton

No jos osa on tuollainen, mitä vip sanoo niin etuvaihtajahan sitä palikkaa pitää tietysti paikallaan.

Vaijerin vaihdossa voi käyttää apuna esimerkiksi kuoren pätkää tai ohjuriputkea. Mutta jos canyonissa on tuollainen kuvatun tapainen ohjuri siinä lätkän alla, niin tietysti se pitää käyttää auki.

----------


## ViP

^^ Joo, se luukku pitää irrottaa vaijerien vaihtamista varten. Siitä reiästä tuskin mahtuu mitään ylimääräistä itse vaijerin lisäksi. Molemmat vaijerit pitää olla löysällä, jotta palikan saa pois. Voit siis koittaa löysätä etuvaihtajan vaijeria ja katsoa, miten se palikka tulee ulos. Hyvällä tuurilla toisen vaijerin vaihto onnistuu ilman molempien irrottamista. Voi myös olla, että designikin on muuttunut vuosien varrella. Itsellä kai 2018 malli.

----------


## Tech 7

> Canyonilta tullut Ultimatea myyntiin Ultegran di12:lla.
> Hinnat on 50 mm:llä arc 1400:lla 4.999 eur, ja P1800:lla 4.149. Mielikuva että muutama sata euroa olisi tullut hintaa lisää 11 vaihteiseen ja viime vuodelta.
> Aikaisemminkin on ollut puhetta eri merkkien hinnoitteluista, ja vaikka pyörät/rungot on erilaisia niin jos budjetti olisi 4-5 teur, niin aika vaikea tuota olisi ohittaa.
> Laadukas osasarja ja vanteet, jotka jossain bike24:ssa yhteensä  varmaan jonkin verran vajaa 4 teur, jos di2:sta edes saa



Itselläkin polttaa kovasti tämä Ultimate Aero, kipuilen S / M kokojen välillä. Omat mitat 180 / 81. Canyonin laskurilla S-M koon vaihtoraja taitaa haaramitassa mennä 79.9cm kohdalla.

Onko joku foorumilainen saman mittainen, kumpaako kokoa suosittelisitte? Kiire ei taida olla, koska saatavuudesta ei ole mitään ennustetta.

Endurancea vierastan hiukan oman Canyon cyclo-kokemuksen takia. Cyclo tuntuu jotenkin kankealta ja korkealta.

----------


## Jukka Häkämies

Mulla on Ultimate koossa S ja olen 177 pitkä. Pyörä on todella kompaktin kokoinen. 180 senttiselle Medium on varmasti oikea koko.

----------


## KalleHermanni

"Hyvin" toimii tuo Canyonin ilmoitussysteemi (eli jos fillaria ei ole saatavissa, niin voi tilata ilmoituksen kun sitä taas on). Juuri tuli email "jälleen tilattavissa". Joo, kaipa se on tilattavissa jos yhtä kokoa (väärää) on tilattavissa, värinä jota ei halua.. Kaikkien muiden variaatioiden kohdalla arvioitu toimitusaika on "marraskuu-helmikuu" mutta tokihan voi jättää uuden pyynnön ilmoittaa kiinnostuksestaan. 

Tuskin viitsin enää tuon firman kanssa leikkiä.

----------


## Hokku

Mulla on 2015 vuoden Ultimate M-koossa ja olen 178cm. Siinä toki taitaa olla hieman eri geo kuin nykyisessä.

Jokusen vuoden menin lyhyemmällä 90mm stemmillä, mutta vuosien saatossa poistunut kaikki spacerit ja siirryin viime vuonna alkuperäiseen 100mm stemmiin. Nyt olen miettinyt että voisi olla kiva kokeilla vielä hitusen matalampaa asentoa. Olen silti tyytyväinen kokoon ja nykyisellään asento tuntuu sporttisen hyvältä ja ehkä jopa liian matalalta, jos ajaisin pitkiä 4h+ lenkkejä.

Canyonin saatavuus emailit tulee myöhässä, jos niitä lähtee ollenkaan. Uudet tilattavat pyörät tulee saitille maanantai aamupäivisin, joten kannattaa vilkuilla silloin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> "Hyvin" toimii tuo Canyonin ilmoitussysteemi (eli jos fillaria ei ole saatavissa, niin voi tilata ilmoituksen kun sitä taas on). Juuri tuli email "jälleen tilattavissa". Joo, kaipa se on tilattavissa jos yhtä kokoa (väärää) on tilattavissa, värinä jota ei halua.. Kaikkien muiden variaatioiden kohdalla arvioitu toimitusaika on "marraskuu-helmikuu" mutta tokihan voi jättää uuden pyynnön ilmoittaa kiinnostuksestaan. 
> 
> Tuskin viitsin enää tuon firman kanssa leikkiä.



ohhoh, ehkä mulla on ollut tuuria kun parin vuoden sisään kaksi Canyon fillaria ostanut noiden ilmoitusten perusteella ja joka kerta ollut oikeaa tarjolla.

----------


## JKO17

Canyon lähetti sähköpostia. Ei mene pahasti pieleen kun veikkaa, että uusi Ultimate julkaistaan 8.9 ja on myös silloin tilattavissa


Suurenmoinen

on nyt entistäkin parempi


















Pitkä odotus päättyy

Neljän vuoden kovan kehitystyön tulos on pian täällä.
Merkitse kalenteriisi julkaisupäivä 8. syyskuuta 2022.

----------


## Föhn

Niinhän tuo teki. Jonkinasteiset odotukset ja ostohousut on jo jalassa. Saatavuus on tietenkin kysymysmerkki. Erityisen kiva olisi jos tulisi pelkkänä runkosettinä. Mitä taas vähä epäilen.

----------


## gallodepelea

Toivottavasti pyöriä saa ennen ensi kevättä, tämän kauden kotimaan maantieajelut alkaa olla vääjäämättä kohta ohi.

----------


## Föhn

Sehän melkein mentävä intuitiolla eli painettava nappulaa samontein kun pyöriä saa. Veikkaan että hinnoissa on vähintääkin sellainen +500 € korostus yleislinjaan nähden. Verosetä maksaa onneksi velkansa maanantaina joka tuo kivasti pesämunaa mahdollista hankintaa varten.

----------


## Lunatric

Onko Canyonilla mahdollista valita eri pituista stemmiä ilman lisämaksua? Asiakastuessa lukee seuraavaa:


Kaikki Canyon-pyörät toimitetaan sellaisena kun ne kuvissa ja  kuvauksessa ovat – vaihtoehtoisten komponenttien valitseminen ei tällä  hetkellä ole mahdollista. *Pikavihje: perinteisiin ei-integroidulla  ohjaustangolla varustettuihin pyöriin on mahdollista valita eri pituinen  ohjainkannatin tilauksen yhteydessä. Muokataksesi pyöräsi istuvuutta  sinun tarvitsee vain vaihtaa ohjainkannatin kokoamisen yhteydessä.* 

Tuon mukaan siis ainakin pystyisi mutta en tilauksen tekemisen aikana löydä mistään mitään madollisuutta vaihtaa sitä stemmiä. Onkohan tuo vanhaa tietoa vai mistä tuon vaihtamisen voi tehdä?

----------


## KalleHermanni

Tilaat varaosana sopivan kannattimen samalla tilauksella? Ei kai siinä muuta vaihtoehtoa ole. Eli pyörä tulee sillä vakiolla ja vaihdat sen sitten toiseen kokoamisvaiheessa.

----------


## Tempo

> Onko Canyonilla mahdollista valita eri pituista stemmiä ilman lisämaksua? Asiakastuessa lukee seuraavaa:
> 
> 
> Kaikki Canyon-pyörät toimitetaan sellaisena kun ne kuvissa ja  kuvauksessa ovat – vaihtoehtoisten komponenttien valitseminen ei tällä  hetkellä ole mahdollista. *Pikavihje: perinteisiin ei-integroidulla  ohjaustangolla varustettuihin pyöriin on mahdollista valita eri pituinen  ohjainkannatin tilauksen yhteydessä. Muokataksesi pyöräsi istuvuutta  sinun tarvitsee vain vaihtaa ohjainkannatin kokoamisen yhteydessä.*
> 
> Tuon mukaan siis ainakin pystyisi mutta en tilauksen tekemisen aikana löydä mistään mitään madollisuutta vaihtaa sitä stemmiä. Onkohan tuo vanhaa tietoa vai mistä tuon vaihtamisen voi tehdä?




Kysy sähköpostilla miten toi menee. Vähän ehkä vaikea valita sopivaa stemmiä kokeilematta, niin saakohan sen alkuperäisen sitten ehkä vaihtaa sopivaan myöhemmin??

----------


## KalleHermanni

> Kysy sähköpostilla miten toi menee. Vähän ehkä vaikea valita sopivaa stemmiä kokeilematta, niin saakohan sen alkuperäisen sitten ehkä vaihtaa sopivaan myöhemmin??



Ennen (eli viime vuosikymmenellä) sen pystyi vaihtamaan jälkikäteen (ostamisen ja pyörän saapumisen jälkeen) Suomen Canyonin kautta, mutta en tiedä nykyään.

Muutenkin, stemmin hinta on 50 eur. Jos on rahaa tonnien pyörään, niin pitäisi olla myös muutama kymppi osiin. Vanhan kun vielä myy Fillaritorilla poskettomalla mutta tavanomaisella satasen hintapyynnöllä, niin pelkkää profitia..

----------


## JKO17

Uusi Canyon Ultimate

 mm.
https://www.bikeradar.com/news/2023-canyon-ultimate/

Näkyy olevan myynnissä ihan varastosaldolla

esim. tätä  rivalilla ja aero di2:sta, hinnat 4 ja vähän yli 5

----------


## Tech 7

Uusia Ultimaten malleja oli välähdyksen ajan tilattavissa. Oma tilaus näyttää onnistuneen, tänään kuriiri kiikutti pyörän kotiin.
Nyt vain odotellaan sateen taukoamista.

----------


## huotah

David Arthur vertailee uutta Ultimatea ja TCR:ää, ml. tuulitunnelitesti.

----------


## Miku

Itsekin olen uutta Ultimatea koittanut päästä tilaamaan, mutta vaikeeta on. Maanantaisin kun uusia pyöriä joitakin tulee, niitä vielä aamulla viiden aikaan on tilattavissa ja kahdeksaan mennessä ne on jo yleensä ostettu pois. Kysyntää tuntuu olevan, ei ole vaan vielä oikeeta kokoa ja mallia ollut tarjolla, mutta onhan tässä vielä ensikesään aikaa.

----------

